# Questions techniques avant de switcher



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

mon MacBook (1,83Ghz, 1Go RAM, 80Go DD) arrive dans 15 jours, mais j'ai quelques questions techniques préalables pour lesquelles je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans les forums (si j'ai mal cherché et que mes interrogations sont redondantes, veuillez m'en excuser...) :

- peut-on brancher un clavier PC doté d'une prise PS2 (via un adaptateur PS2 > USB donc) sur un Mac, est-il géré convenablement ? Je me doute que la faible différence de prix entre l'adaptateur et un clavier Mac de base pousse plutôt à acheter un clavier neuf, mais s'il s'agit d'un clavier vraiment agréable à l'usage et auquel on est habitué, c'est dommage de s'en séparer juste pour une question de connectique...

- idem (mais là d'après ce que j'ai lu sur d'autres forums, j'ai bien peur que la réponse soit négative), comme j'ai une tablette Wacom Intuos de première génération mais sur port série, est-il vraiment impossible de l'exploiter sur un Mac (donc sur port USB via un adaptateur) ? Parce que le problème est le même : c'est vraiment dommage de bazarder une tablette qui marche super bien depuis des tas d'années, juste à cause d'une incompatibilité de branchement... À l'époque, j'avais choisi le modèle série parce que l'USB était encore peu supporté sous Linux.

- encore une dernière question de connectique : pour des raisons idiotes, je risque fort d'avoir à utiliser bootcamp+Windoze pendant quelque temps (le moins longtemps possible, j'espère !!!), en plus de MacOS X, et si j'ai bien lu que le MacBook (ce qui est une très bonne nouvelle) gère sans souci le mode d'affichage bureau étendu, je ne suis pas sûr que cela marche aussi pour le cas où on le boote sous Windoze. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer qu'en branchant un écran externe quand on exploite un MacBook sous Windoze, on peut profiter de l'affichage étendu (donc pas en copie d'écran). Parce que pour bosser mes pages de BD, il est clair que je ne pourrai pas me contenter de l'affichage (par ailleurs très agréable, de ce que j'en ai vu en démo dans la boutique Apple pas loin de chez moi) du portable, et que deux écrans ne seront pas de trop.

Si vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne, d'avance, je vous en remercie... 

À peluche !


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

Salut,

En ce qui concerne ta première question, oui, cela est possible, mais je ne te le conseille pas. Simplement car certaines touches (des touches du genre @ _ etc) ne se trouveront pas sur les bonnes touches, et tu risques de patouiller un peu, ce qui risque de gacher un peu ton plaisir de passer sur Mac :love: 

Pour ce qui est de la tablette graphique, je ne peux te l'assurer mais j'ai un sérieux doute qu'il existe un tel adaptateur.

Je ne sais pas non plus pour le mode étendu sous Zindows. Pour ce qui est de Windows sous Mac, connais-tu la solution Parrallels Workstation ?

Et maintenant, pour faire du total hors sujet, sache que j'adore ce que tu fais  Je me souviens avoir longtemps gardé dans ma chambre d'ado un calendrier shareware (seulement 28 jours en février    ) paru dans le Virus Informatique. Ah le bon temps où je découvrais l'informatique. Bref, encore une fois, BRAVO


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> mon MacBook (1,83Ghz, 1Go RAM, 80Go DD) arrive dans 15 jours, mais j'ai quelques questions techniques préalables pour lesquelles je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans les forums (si j'ai mal cherché et que mes interrogations sont redondantes, veuillez m'en excuser...) :
> 
> ...



pour le clavier, cela *devrait* aller, mais cela ne sera pas trés pratique vu que tu ne verras pas les touches dédié à mac os(ce n'est pas impossible de les apprendre par coeur)

pour la tablette, je n'en sais rien.

pour windows, si les drivers que te donne apple sont suffisament complet(ou que tu puisses installer ceux d'ati), ton windows pour gérer l'affichage sur 2 écrans. Mais n'oublie pas de prendre un adaptateur minidvi-dvi(ou vga)., je dis ca car que les macbook ce n'est pas gratuit.

Bon switch


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum switch 
quel est le modèle/ref de ta tablette ?


tu fais des BD ? :love:


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum switch
> quel est le modèle/ref de ta tablette ?
> 
> 
> tu fais des BD ? :love:



Naas, tu connais pas les bellaminettes ???


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

Je viens de visiter le site de wacom et ils ne recommandent pas du tout d'utiliser des anciennes connectiques sur macosx, il va te falloir investir, tu m'en vois désolé :rose:



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Naas, tu connais pas les bellaminettes ???


A vrai dire non, mais je parcours en ce moment le site


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

Désolé de répondre tard, j'étais pas là de la journée, mais merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 

Ma tablette est une Wacom Intuos première génération (il me semble qu'on en est déjà à la trois, là). J'enrage un peu à l'idée de devoir racheter une tablette (ça coûte super cher, ces machins), alors que celle que j'ai marche super bien. C'est idiot de jeter du matos qui fonctionne, et en plus ça pollue, c'est dommage.
Mais si y'a pas moyen de faire autrement, je ferai ça...

Pour le clavier, oui, c'est vrai, y'a ces histoires de touches pas tout à fait pareilles entre PC et Mac. Hum... Bon, je verrai du côté de la soluce "nouveau clavier".
A priori, le clavier filaire Mac standard est le plus recommandable (il me semble pas très cher, en plus), ou il y a mieux ?

Parallels Workstation : oui, il faudra que j'étudie ça aussi... Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure solution, entre BootCamp et Parallels. Mais tant que j'ai pas encore le MacBook c'est difficile de tester, forcément... 
La question que je me pose concernant Parallels, c'est si ça ne risque pas de bouffer une partie de la mémoire. C'est plus ou moins une machine virtuelle, non ? Si c'est le cas, il faut lui attribuer une partie de la mémoire, j'imagine, et du coup c'est pas optimal par rapport à BootCamp, en tout cas pour une grosse application "usine à gaz" qui a besoin d'un max de ressources... J'ai commandé mon MacBook en le montant à 1Go de RAM (2Go c'est trop cher pour moi, pour l'instant), c'est ce dont j'ai besoin sur mon PC à l'heure actuelle pour bosser correctement (plus ce serait mieux, c'est sûr), mais si je ne dispose que d'une partie de ce total en contrepartie du fait de ne pas avoir besoin de rebooter, je ne suis pas sûr que ça va tenir la route.

BD : oui, j'ai fait "Sylfeline", une série en trois albums parue chez Dargaud y'a 10 ans (gaspe...) sur un scénario de Bati, et je travaille maintenant sur une nouvelle série, "Showergate" (cf. les liens dans ma signature), dont je fais le scénario, le dessin et la couleur. Les pages sont finalisées (notamment pour la couleur, mais pas seulement) sur ordinateur, et j'ai hâte de tester si je peux faire ça sur le MacBook. À l'origine, j'ambitionnais seulement de travailler mes scénarios sur le portable, quitte à continuer à bosser le graphisme sur mon PC (qui n'est plus tout jeune), mais voyant que des benchmarks semblent indiquer que le MacBook est une machine qui n'a pas grand chose à envier à un G5 en puissance de calcul, et sachant que le chip graphique n'a de "faiblesse" que concernant l'accélération matérielle pour la 3D, je me suis pris à rêver que, peut-être, pour bosser de l'image haute def en 2D, ça pourrait très bien le faire... D'où mon intérêt pour la possibilité de travailler avec un 2e écran en bureau étendu mais, évidemment, sous Windoze...


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

Oui Parrallels va te prendre une partie de la mémoire vive... C'est sur que l'avantage de BootCamp, c'est qu'il utilisera toute ta mémoire vive. L'inconvénient, c'est qu'il te faut rebooter pour utiliser Windows. 

Sinon, question bête, mais pourquoi as-tu besoin de Windows ? C'est le temps que les applis que utilises passent en Universal Binaires ? C'est juste que si tu utilises Windows 90% du temps, je vois pas forcément l'interêt d'acheter un mac. Mais j'ai du louper quelque chose  

Sinon, pour revenir au clavier apple, il y les pro, et les anti  Moi je l'adore, c'est un des meilleurs claviers que j'ai utilisé. Pour ce qui est de l'adaptateur PS2/USB, tu es sûr que tu n'as pas ça qui traine ? Ils en livrent souvent avec des souris (moi j'en avais je ne sais combien à une époque...).


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de répondre tard, j'étais pas là de la journée, mais merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
> 
> Ma tablette est une Wacom Intuos première génération (il me semble qu'on en est déjà à la trois, là). J'enrage un peu à l'idée de devoir racheter une tablette (ça coûte super cher, ces machins), alors que celle que j'ai marche super bien. C'est idiot de jeter du matos qui fonctionne, et en plus ça pollue, c'est dommage.
> Mais si y'a pas moyen de faire autrement, je ferai ça...
> ...



pour le clavier, j'ai pas tester.

pour parallel, oui cela te fait une machine virtuelle, au même titre que celle produites par vmware et virtual pc. Et de ce fait tu devra assigner un partie de ta ram  à l'Os hôte. cependant suivant les bench, monter que parallel est trés bien à puissance égale. rien ne t'empêche d'essayé les 2 solutions pour voir qu'elle est la mieux en fonction de tes besoins et moyens. tu as le choix 

intéressant ta BD


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Oui Parrallels va te prendre une partie de la mémoire vive... C'est sur que l'avantage de BootCamp, c'est qu'il utilisera toute ta mémoire vive. L'inconvénient, c'est qu'il te faut rebooter pour utiliser Windows.


Yep, c'est une contrainte, mais s'il s'agit de bosser quelques heures dessus d'affilée, quelques instants pour le boot c'est pas bien grave.



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, question bête, mais pourquoi as-tu besoin de Windows ? C'est le temps que les applis que utilises passent en Universal Binaires ? C'est juste que si tu utilises Windows 90% du temps, je vois pas forcément l'interêt d'acheter un mac. Mais j'ai du louper quelque chose



Je n'ai pas besoin de Windows, j'ai besoin de Photoshop... 
Or tant qu'il n'est pas encore en UB, je subodore que même avec une machine aussi puissante que le MacBook (comparé, en tout cas, au PC que je me traîne à l'heure actuelle : un Athlon XP200+ avec 1Go de RAM), ça va ramer... Or, vu ma technique de mise en couleurs très "peinture" (je n'utilise aucun filtre, mais beaucoup de calques et je fais plein de petits coups de pinceau avec des couleurs transparentes), j'ai besoin d'un maximum de réactivité, donc une grande rapidité de calcul et de transferts de mémoire, sans compter que je travaille sur des images d'assez haute définition, pour que les bellaminettes aient la peau douce. 

Donc je préférerais bosser avec 'Toshop sous OS X, mais s'il rame parce qu'il est pas encore en UB, il vaudra mieux l'utiliser sous Windoze, et à cause de la RAM nécessaire pour manipuler les pages en haute def, a priori ce sera probablement plus efficace via BootCamp que via Parallels. Mais évidemment, cf. plus haut, je me pose la question de savoir si le bureau étendu marchera aussi sous Windoze, c'est à dire si les bons drivers sont fournis à cette fin.

Tarul, tu me parles de drivers ATI, mais le GMA950 du MacBook, c'est du matos ATI ? Je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un MacBook, pas d'un MacBook Pro (eh, j'suis Bellamy, pas Bilal, j'ai pas les moyens pour un MacBook Pro ! ). Et oui, je compte bien prendre en même temps que la machine l'adaptateur mini-DVI>VGA, j'avais compris que s'il n'y a pas le tuyau, les images elles arrivent pas jusque sur l'écran...   

Quant à l'intérêt d'acheter un Mac dans ce cas, eh bien à l'origine mon ambition pour cette machine c'est de bosser dessus mes scénarios.
Or je me suis dit que si j'ai à ma disposition, du coup, une machine qui, indépendamment de l'OS, est plus agréable à utiliser pour exploiter 'Toshop que mon vieux PC fatigué, il me semble que ça pourrait être une bonne idée de l'exploiter aussi pour ça.

Accessoirement, j'aime bidouiller, et l'impression que j'ai c'est qu'Apple livre ses machines avec tout ce qu'il faut pour développer, au contraire du cas de Windoze où tout est fait pour décourager l'utilisateur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
Reste Linux, évidemment, ou les environnements de développement genre Cygwin, et je m'amuse déjà un peu avec ça, mais en ce moment le Mac m'attire.

Je voulais un portable pour écrire, et j'avais envie de changement. L'iBook G4 me semblait un très bon choix (compacité, poids, puissance, prix), et quand j'ai vu que le successeur allait sortir, je l'ai attendu, et je vais bientôt avoir le mien, voilà... 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour revenir au clavier apple, il y les pro, et les anti  Moi je l'adore, c'est un des meilleurs claviers que j'ai utilisé. Pour ce qui est de l'adaptateur PS2/USB, tu es sûr que tu n'as pas ça qui traine ? Ils en livrent souvent avec des souris (moi j'en avais je ne sais combien à une époque...).


Ouarf ! Si, j'en ai deux ou trois en stock dans mes boîtes de bouts de machins pour rafistolage (les trucs qu'on stoque pour faire un PC neuf avec deux ou trois PC de récupération... ), mais il me semble que là tu parles en fait d'adaptateur USB>PS2 (PS2 femelle) et non l'inverse. Ca sert à connecter un clavier ou une souris USB sur une prise PS2 (sur un PC, donc), et non un clavier ou une souris PS2 sur un port USB (donc sur un Mac). Donc non, c'est bête mais ça le fait pas...


----------



## brome (26 Mai 2006)

En ce qui concerne le bureau étendu sur le deuxième moniteur, je viens de redémarrer mon iMac sous Windows pour tester, et ça fonctionne. On peut utiliser le deuxième moniteur soit en recopie vidéo, soit en bureau étendu, au choix. Donc a priori ça ne devrait pas poser de problème non plus avec un macbook.

Ah, et puisque j'ai l'occasion de le faire, je te remercie pour les bellaminettes qui ont égayé mes nombreuses heures de lecture du "Virus".


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

pour la carte graphique, autant pour moi 

pour l'adaptateur, est-ce que ca ne t'irait pas dans le genre? : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00026384.html


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le bureau étendu sur le deuxième moniteur, je viens de redémarrer mon iMac sous Windows pour tester, et ça fonctionne. On peut utiliser le deuxième moniteur soit en recopie vidéo, soit en bureau étendu, au choix. Donc a priori ça ne devrait pas poser de problème non plus avec un macbook.


Youpie, c'est une très bonne nouvelle, merci ! 



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Ah, et puisque j'ai l'occasion de le faire, je te remercie pour les bellaminettes qui ont égayé mes nombreuses heures de lecture du "Virus".


Merci, merci, merci ! 



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> pour l'adaptateur, est-ce que ca ne t'irait pas dans le genre? : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00026384.html


Oui, voilà, j'ai vu ce truc dans diverses boutiques, mais ça m'a paru un peu cher pour un bête adaptateur (à deux fois ce prix on a le clavier Mac en USB, c'est un peu loufoque, il y a plus que le double de technologie dans un clavier entier que dans ce bête adaptateur), et puis ça m'intrigue cette double entrée PS2 pour une sortie USB... Donc évidemment, je me suis demandé si ça marchait vraiment, parce qu'à ce tarif là, si au final ça ne fonctionne pas, ça doit être frustrant... 

Donc je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des adaptateurs plus simples (un PS2 vers un USB, comme celui qui fait USB>PS2 dont on a parlé plus haut, mais à l'envers), et qui seraient donc plus cher. Là, ça fait "qui peut le plus peut le moins", mais au prix fort.


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

l'adaptateur que je t'ai montrés est un peu particulier car il te permet de brancher un clavier et une souris ps2 sur une seule et unique prise Usb. c'est donc un petit plus qu'un simple adaptateur ps2/usb.  Normalement, si le produit ne te convient pas tu dois avori 15j pour le retourner(il faut vérifier quand même les conditions général de vente).

J'ai juste rapidement cherché, il doit en avoir d'autres et moins chers et qui font juste ce que tu as besoin.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

Merci pour les réponses  Je pense que le mac t'apportera ce que tu attends  Moi je redécouvre l'informatique depuis que j'ai un mac... Mes études (d'informatique) m'en ayant dégouté. Je fais plus de choses qu'avant, sous Win ou Linux... En plus du dev, je fais un peu de montage vidéo, de montage photo (gimp), je suis en train de regarder un logiciel de dessin vectoriel (inkscape). Et en plus, je suis en train d'écrire mon premier roman  Bref que du bonheur, que de temps économiser à ne pas bidouiller ma machine pour qu'elle fonctionne normalement  

Pour l'adaptateur, j'ai du avoir des USB>PS2 mais aussi des PS2>USB. Tu me files un doute mais il me semblait bien... 

En ce qui concerne l'adaptateur, il m'étonne pas plus que ça, sachant que normalement, il est possible de brancher un certain nombre de périphérique USB en cascade (mes cours d'info sont déjà trop loin, je ne sais plus combien exactement), même si peu de constructeur utilise cette possibilité. Donc ça ne m'étonne pas franchement que deux ports PS2 (clavier + souris) ne fasse qu'un USB. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerait pas... 

Bref, Bruno, bienvenue chez nous


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste rapidement cherché, il doit en avoir d'autres et moins chers et qui font juste ce que tu as besoin.



Ici par exemple


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

le petit adaptateur a 2&#8364; semble être parfait pour notre ami


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

C'est déjà nettement plus abordable, en effet...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy... mon dieu... j'ai encore tous ses dessins et les miens dans une pochette en plastique, période JOYSTICK, dingue... :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Parallels Workstation : oui, il faudra que j'étudie ça aussi... Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure solution, entre BootCamp et Parallels. Mais tant que j'ai pas encore le MacBook c'est difficile de tester, forcément...
> La question que je me pose concernant Parallels, c'est si ça ne risque pas de bouffer une partie de la mémoire. C'est plus ou moins une machine virtuelle, non ? Si c'est le cas, il faut lui attribuer une partie de la mémoire, j'imagine, et du coup c'est pas optimal par rapport à BootCamp, en tout cas pour une grosse application "usine à gaz" qui a besoin d'un max de ressources... J'ai commandé mon MacBook en le montant à 1Go de RAM (2Go c'est trop cher pour moi, pour l'instant), c'est ce dont j'ai besoin sur mon PC à l'heure actuelle pour bosser correctement (plus ce serait mieux, c'est sûr), mais si je ne dispose que d'une partie de ce total en contrepartie du fait de ne pas avoir besoin de rebooter, je ne suis pas sûr que ça va tenir la route.


Selon AnandTech, la machine virtuelle de Parallels donne un résultat nettement meilleur...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

Ah ouais, tiens, c'est marrant... 

Inexplicable, a priori, mais plutôt rigolo.

Une machine virtuelle plus rapide que la machine physique. On aura tout vu !

Reste le problème de la mémoire...

Bon, faudra tester en live, quoi.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2006)

Effectivement il serait intéressant de l'essayer toi même... et nous faire un rapport


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

OK, j'vous raconterai ça... Mais pas avant la 2e moitié du mois de juin, puisque comme je l'ai dit, je ne l'ai pas encore, ce MacBook.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bruno Bellamy... mon dieu... j'ai encore tous ses dessins et les miens dans une pochette en plastique, période JOYSTICK, dingue... :rateau:



Ben voilà, la venue de BB parmi nous va provoquer des émeutes sur le forum de MacGé    

Vivement la sortie du premier tome de Showergate


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, la venue de BB parmi nous va provoquer des émeutes sur le forum de MacGé



J'vais me faire jeter, si les participants aux forums se mettent à casser les sièges et à péter les vitrines... 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la sortie du premier tome de Showergate



Ben si le MacBook mouline assez vite, j'arriverai p't'être à tenir les délais (sortie prévue en février 2007, avec avant-première à Angoulême, donc fin janvier).


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2006)

Franchement on est gâté... Roberto & Pepita de Roberto Vendez, Bellaminettes et bientôt Showergate...

Youpiii...


----------



## gibet_b (26 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ben si le MacBook mouline assez vite



Ça dépend, tu comptes utiliser ça ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, tu comptes utiliser ça ?


J'suis pas trop sûr que ça va vraiment influer sur ses performances... 
Mais c'est vrai que je dois terminer mon album cet été, donc c'est une idée à mettre de côté. 

Mais si je suis trop à la bourre faudra aussi travailler la nuit, et j'aurai donc sans doute aussi besoin de ça : http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00031752.html


----------



## gibet_b (27 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je suis trop à la bourre faudra aussi travailler la nuit, et j'aurai donc sans doute aussi besoin de ça : http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00031752.html



Et peut-être de ça aussi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-être de ça aussi ?  :mouais:



J'bois pas de café... ;b


----------



## gibet_b (27 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> J'bois pas de café... ;b



Ça marche aussi pour le thé


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,



Welcome Bruno!

Et bien tu m'auras fait revenir sur le forum que j'avais déserté ces jours-ci, faute de temps.
Mais je vois que le forum n'a pas perdu de réactivité! 

À tantôt sur le forum ou par mail,

A.

ps:
Diiiis, je sais que tu es débordé, mais à l'occasion pourrais-tu nous scanner ta bellaminette en tenue Mac os X? Je ne la retrouve plus sur ton site... d'ailleurs je me demande si elle y a déjà été en fait. Merci!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Mai 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> pourrais-tu nous scanner ta bellaminette en tenue Mac os X? Je ne la retrouve plus sur ton site... d'ailleurs je me demande si elle y a déjà été en fait.


Oui, oui, elle y est : http://bellaminettes.com/bm/home/hb031.php






(mais j'espère ne pas me faire jeter du forum pour attentat à la pudeur... )

Précision : elle avait été réalisée pour l'Apple Expo 2002, et exploitée sous la forme d'une carte postale distribuée aux visiteurs, pour faire la promo du nouveau magazine des éditions Diamond (éditeur entre autres de Linux Magazine France) consacré à la partie Unix de Mac OS X, "Précision Mac", qui, je le crains, a cessé de paraître depuis...
Je n'ai eu que peu d'occasions d'illustrer ce magazine, mais j'aimais bien ce dessin là...


----------



## gibet_b (29 Mai 2006)

Ah ouais, sympa, je ne savais pas qu'une telle bellaminette existait  Merci 

EDIT : en plus le jour de mon anniv'


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Mai 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, elle y est : http://bellaminettes.com/bm/home/hb031.php



Excellent, merci!
Tu la mettras au goût du jour* quand tu auras ton mac? 

A.

*Ben ouais, c'est Tigre et bientôt Léopard qui rugissent sous mac actuellement...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu la mettras au goût du jour* quand tu auras ton mac?
> 
> *Ben ouais, c'est Tigre et bientôt Léopard qui rugissent sous mac actuellement...


J'y songe, bien sûr, j'y songe (encore qu'on devrait dire "sur Mac" pour un OS, j'imagine, puisque la machine tourne "sous" un système d'exploitation, l'OS étant une couche de plus haut niveau que le hardware)...

Côté Léopard, on peut voir ici : http://bellaminettes.com/bm/cpaedena.php que j'ai déjà un petit peu traité le sujet (et ça remonte à loin : mes tout débuts !), et y'en a eu d'autres, ainsi que du Tiger, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y en ait sur mon site...

J'en peux plus d'attendre...

Mon MacBook devrait arriver vers la fin de la semaine, mais ça fait déjà longtemps que mon PC déploie des efforts considérables pour justifier ce switch ! Le ventilateur du bloc d'alim fait un bruit insupportable, et malgré tous mes efforts je n'ai rien pu faire pour y remédier. J'ai bien remplacé ce ventilo par un tout neuf, très silencieux, mais il ne déplace pas assez d'air, et du coup le processeur chauffe... C'est pourtant le même diamètre et le même voltage, mais rien à faire ! J'ai aussi racheté un bloc d'alim neuf complet (62 euros, faut vouloir !), mais j'ai le même symptôme : ça chauffe... 
Donc j'ai remis l'ancien, et puisque je dois choisir entre bruit et chaleur, et que si ça chauffe ça plante, j'ai dû me résoudre à accepter le bruit pour pouvoir travailler.

Bon, je ne vais pas vous enquiquiner avec des histoires de bricolage de PC, ce serait totalement hors sujet... 
Mais c'était histoire de dire que si ce petit MacBook peut réellement se substituer à mon PC actuel, ça va vraiment me changer la vie, et que c'est aussi les galères hardware (même si je suis convaincu qu'il doit y en avoir aussi sur Mac, mais tout de même moins puisque le matos est plus homogène) qui m'incitent à vouloir migrer pour la planète Mac.

En plus, 62 euros pour un bloc d'alim dont je ne me servirai pas... j'espère que la boutique voudra bien me le reprendre en échange d'un avoir (ça m'aidera à booster mon MacBook à 2Go de RAM plus tard).


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

Moi je trouve que plus tu nous racontes des histoires de pc qui deonnnent, mieux je me sens :love:  



Et pour la tablette ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que plus tu nous racontes des histoires de pc qui deonnnent, mieux je me sens :love:


Bah en même temps y'a une logique derrière tout ça : je n'ai jusqu'ici pu bosser que sur des PC assemblés faute de sous pour acheter quelque chose de plus fiable... Parce qu'on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que les Mac c'est cher. Ah, évidemment, pas forcément "cher pour ce que c'est", mais je parle ici de valeur absolue : on a ou pas les moyens de s'en offrir un, c'est tout. Et quand on n'en a pas les moyens mais que l'outil informatique peut représenter un véritable avantage technique (je pense notamment aux avantages incomparables pour la mise en couleur de bande dessinée), ben faut miser sur un compromis acceptable. Mon PC actuel est un compromis acceptable (il a super bien marché jusque là, je dois lui reconnaître ce très grand mérite, c'est pas parce qu'il est bruyant depuis quelques mois que je ne lui dois pas une grande reconnaissance pour les immenses services rendus).

J'ai AUSSI bossé pendant un paquet d'années avec des encres, de l'acrylique, un aérographe et des crayons de couleur, et je trouve toujours ça très agréable, mais pour le travail de la couleur proprement dite, rien ne vaut ce qu'on peut faire avec l'outil informatique, notamment (pour peu qu'on ait bien calibré son écran, etc...) s'agissant de la fiabilité de la reproduction ! Et puis ça sèche plus vite...
Comme je le dis souvent, la mise en couleurs informatique, c'est la couleur sans l'angouache. 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la tablette ?


C'est le point délicat... Clairement, il semble impossible d'exploiter ma tablette actuelle (qui marche pourtant très bien) sur un Mac, pour cause de port série (et pour cause, surtout, d'hypocrisie totale de la part de Wacom, car j'ai peine à croire qu'il soit si "impossible" de développer un driver pour tablette série branchée sur de l'USB via un adaptateur... Leur réponse à ce problème est toujours qu'on a "avantage" à acheter plutôt une belle tablette toute neuve !). Microsoft / Adobe / Wacom, même combat : abus cynique et manifeste de position dominante... 

Donc si je veux pouvoir dire empiriquement si, sur mon MacBook je fais exactement la même chose (peut-être même mieux) que sur mon PC, pour ce qui est du travail de mes dessins et notamment de leur mise en couleur, il faudra de toute façon que j'investisse au préalable dans une nouvelle tablette Wacom, de caractéristiques au moins équivalentes à l'actuelle. Ce sera donc une Intuos 3 A5, et ça coûte quand même dans les 300 euros, ou un peu moins selon les boutiques. Or après l'achat du MacBook et de divers accessoires, il va pas me rester grand-chose...
Je peux, bien sûr, effectuer le test avec une tablette empruntée. C'est là, notamment, que c'est un avantage d'avoir un ordinateur portable : je peux déplacer l'ordi jusqu'à la tablette, plutôt que de désaisir un pote de sa tablette pour la déplacer jusqu'à l'ordi. 
Ca reste cependant compliqué, et peut-être inutilement. Je me contenterai probablement, dans un premier temps, d'un test à la souris. Même sans gestion de la pression variable du stylet (paramètre très important pour moi, nonobstant), la réactivité est nettement visible quand on trace, par exemple, plein de traits successifs dans Toshop avec une brosse (maniée à la souris, donc) transparente à 50% sur une image d'assez haute définition. Faire des "8" à toute vitesse, par exemple, est un moyen sûr de mesurer la réactivité : on voit à partir de quelle vélocité les lignes courbes se transforment en lignes brisées, avec un même outil, par rapport à ce que ça donne sur un autre machine, et ça donne une idée sensible de ce qu'on peut réaliser en bossant vraiment la couleur "à la main".

Mais bon, ça ne sera que des gribouillis, pas une bellaminette, donc même si c'est "parlant" pour moi, ne vous attendez pas à ce que je poste ici le résultat... 

Le test que j'ai fait vendredi sur la machine d'un pote était de ce type, mais sur Toshop sous OS X, donc via Rosetta, et sur une machine à 2Ghz/1Go RAM, et franchement c'était pas concluant... Il me paraît flagrant que ce logiciel reste utilisable pour de la retouche, mais que pour de la création et, notamment, de la mise en couleur "façon peinture" en haute def, tant que ça ne sera pas en UB c'est insuffisant.
Mon MacBook ne sera pourvu que de 1,83Ghz (ce qui ne devrait quand même pas faire une grosse différence), avec aussi 1Go de RAM (ce qui me semble vital, en revanche).

Mon test "grandeur réelle" se fera donc, lui, sur Toshop sous Windoze, via BootCamp. Parallels, pour un outil aussi gourmand, ne serait une bonne solution qu'avec 2Go de RAM, mais je n'étais pas assez sûr de moi quand j'ai commandé mon MacBook, et donc pas trop rassuré à l'idée d'installer ultérieurement des barrettes de 1Go pas forcément compatibles... En outre, j'ignorais encore s'il serait possible d'utiliser Photoshop sur le MacBook. Ca me semble très probablement faisable désormais, mais de là à investir préalablement dans 2Go de RAM et une nouvelle tablette (plus de 500 euros minimum pour le total, quand même !), y'a de quoi hésiter...

Cependant, si les habitués du forum veulent se cotiser pour m'offrir une Intuos 3 A5, je m'engage à poster ici la première bellaminette que je ferai avec...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> En plus, 62 euros pour un bloc d'alim dont je ne me servirai pas... j'espère que la boutique voudra bien me le reprendre en échange d'un avoir (ça m'aidera à booster mon MacBook à 2Go de RAM plus tard).


J'ai pu les joindre au bigo, et ils acceptent de me le reprendre (ce qui n'est pas super courant rue Montgallet -vous pouvez pas connaître, c'est un quartier pour utilisateurs de PC -), donc j'ai pas tout perdu... Ouf.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que plus tu nous racontes des histoires de pc qui deonnnent, mieux je me sens :love:



il a l'habitude le bougre ... a force de dessiner pour le virus


----------



## gibet_b (5 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Il me paraît flagrant que ce logiciel reste utilisable pour de la retouche, mais que pour de la création et, notamment, de la mise en couleur "façon peinture" en haute def, tant que ça ne sera pas en UB c'est insuffisant.



Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Si les applis non UB sont "utilisables", cela me semble difficile de bosser professionnellement avec... J'espère pour toi que le prochain Toshop ne vas pas non plus nécessiter une bécane monstreuse ! Toi qui ai un partisan des logiciels libres, tu pourras toujours faire quelques tests sur The Gimp.



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, si les habitués du forum veulent se cotiser pour m'offrir une Intuos 3 A5, je m'engage à poster ici la première bellaminette que je ferai avec...



Moi j'aurai plutôt proposer :
- un dessin de bellaminette original à *celui* qui t'offrirait une nouvelle tablette graphique ;
- un dessin découpé en autant de participant à *ceux* qui se cotiseraient pour t'offrir une tablette graphique. Le premier bellamypuzzle !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Si les applis non UB sont "utilisables", cela me semble difficile de bosser professionnellement avec... J'espère pour toi que le prochain Toshop ne vas pas non plus nécessiter une bécane monstreuse ! Toi qui ai un partisan des logiciels libres, tu pourras toujours faire quelques tests sur The Gimp.


En fait, si je pouvais me contenter de la réactivité de Toshop non UB sur un MacTel, il me semble que je serais dans le cas de figure où le Gimp est tout à fait suffisant. En l'occurence, ça n'est pas tellement une question d'utilisation professionnelle (je ne vois pas pourquoi un usage non pro ne justifierait pas une bonne réactivité).
The Gimp, je te rassure, je l'ai testé en long, en large, et en travers... J'ai même écrit des articles d'initiation à son utilisation, et largement contribué à un CD d'initiation au Gimp dont je ne sais même pas s'il a été édité (je crois que non...). J'ai aussi contribué à l'amélioration du driver de la tablette Wacom pour la gestion de la pression variable du stylet (cf. http://www.linuxfrench.net/article.php3?id_article=905 ). Mais décidément non, pour assurer la mise en couleur de BD, ce soft, quoique génial (merci les développeurs du Gimp ), manque de certaines choses essentielles (CMJN, meilleure ergonomie, outils plus adaptés à la "peinture numérique", etc).
Il faudra bien sûr aussi que j'étudie sérieusement son comportement sous MacOS X, mais ça n'est pas non plus ma première priorité... Chaque chose en son temps. 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurai plutôt proposer :
> - un dessin de bellaminette original à *celui* qui t'offrirait une nouvelle tablette graphique



Hum... Nous n'avons apparemment pas la même méthode pour évaluer le prix d'un dessin original. 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> - un dessin découpé en autant de participant à *ceux* qui se cotiseraient pour t'offrir une tablette graphique. Le premier bellamypuzzle !


Alors ça ce serait vraiment dommage !... Découper une bellaminette, franchement... 

Bon, eh bien il ne va plus me rester que la possibilité de finaliser sur mon vieux PC (bruyant) plus de pages de ma BD pour pouvoir me payer ma nouvelle tablette, au lieu de commencer dès la réception de mon MacBook à travailler ma BD dessus (les pages auraient été plus belles, forcément...).

Dans la préface de l'album, j'écrirai "désolé pour les pages moches, elles ont été faites sur PC, mais c'est pas ma faute, c'est à cause des utilisateurs du forum de MacGé"


----------



## gibet_b (6 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Nous n'avons apparemment pas la même méthode pour évaluer le prix d'un dessin original.



Je me disais, qu'exceptionnellement, en raison de la qualité exceptionnelle des membres de cette exceptionnelle communauté, tu pouvais casser les prix    Et puis je parlais d'un dessin format timbre    

Pour en revenir à The Gimp, je ne te disais qu'il pouvait remplacer PhotoBoutique  Je me disais que, peut-être, via l'utilisation de The Gimp (qui est en UB) sous Mac OS, tu pourrais peut-être avoir une petite idée de la réactivité de Photoshop lorsqu'il sera en UB.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais, qu'exceptionnellement, en raison de la qualité exceptionnelle des membres de cette exceptionnelle communauté, tu pouvais casser les prix    Et puis je parlais d'un dessin format timbre


Bon, une bellaminette format timbre, en échange d'une Intuos 3 A5, d'accord... C'est toi qui te portes volontaire pour me sponsoriser, alors ? 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à The Gimp, je ne te disais qu'il pouvait remplacer PhotoBoutique  Je me disais que, peut-être, via l'utilisation de The Gimp (qui est en UB) sous Mac OS, tu pourrais peut-être avoir une petite idée de la réactivité de Photoshop lorsqu'il sera en UB.


Aheuuu... C'est pas un peu tiré par les cheveux, comme méthode ? 

En plus, j'ignore totalement si, sous MacOS, Gimp exploite le driver de la tablette Wacom comme le ferait Toshop ou si ça se passe comme sous Linux, où c'est encore un peu plus "bidouille"...
Je dirais que Toshop sous Win sur le MacBook via BootCamp donnera sans doute une meilleure mesure des capacités de Toshop UB que le Gimp, qui est carrément un autre programme. Mais bon, ça ne m'empêchera pas de jouer un peu avec Gimp sous MacOS, de toute façon... 

Je suis curieux, également, de voir ce que donnera Blender, dont je me sers beaucoup, et qui risque d'être un peu "tricky" à utiliser sur Mac, parce que sur PC, ce soft utilise massivement les TROIS boutons de la souris ! Ca, c'est le truc dont je ne sais pas encore si j'arriverai à m'y habituer : qu'il y ait si peu de boutons sur Mac. Déjà qu'avec seulement deux boutons, sur certains trackpads de PC portable, je me sens démuni... :hein:


----------



## brome (6 Juin 2006)

Euh... tu sais, Bruno, y'a *4* boutons sur les souris Mighty Mouse d'Apple, maintenant.  

Et si tu veux utiliser la souris 3 boutons que tu avais jusque là, il y a de très grandes chances que ses 3 boutons soient parfaitement reconnus par MacOS.


----------



## Calor45 (6 Juin 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Euh... tu sais, Bruno, y'a *4* boutons sur les souris Mighty Mouse d'Apple, maintenant.
> 
> Et si tu veux utiliser la souris 3 boutons que tu avais jusque là, il y a de très grandes chances que ses 3 boutons soient parfaitement reconnus par MacOS.



Je vais ajouter ceci :
- La roulette-bille de la Mighty est trés-trés précise, bien plus qu'un " cran " de roulette PC logitech ou microsoft.
- Ma tablette Wacom marche sans broncher ( Graphire ) attention de bien mettre les dernier pilotes si c'est un MacIntel

A+
Jerome


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2006)

quelle est la reference de ta souris ?


----------



## Calor45 (6 Juin 2006)

Tout simplement la mighty mouse de Apple, j'ai une logitech MX310 à coté mais bof...

ICI


A+


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai la super souris de l'espaaaace : http://www.motorballer.org/shirow/mice.html 

C'est la souris Elecom dessinée par Masamune Shirow, la frime ultime ! :style:

Bon, accessoirement, elle est supposée marcher sans problème sous MacOS X, sinon j'aurais été trop malheureux...

Ce qui m'inquiète plus, c'est l'utilisation de softs comme Blender (nécessitant, donc, les trois boutons) en mode "nomade", donc par exemple sur la tablette d'un siège de train. Y'a pas forcément la place même pour une "souricette" (mini souris optique USB à enrouleur), et je me demande ce que vaut le trackpad du MacBook dans ce cas.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'on peut simuler le click droit en posant un doigt dans chaque coin du trackad, le nez sur le clavier, et en glissant un orteil du pied droit dans la prise firewire (très dur, il faut passer la jambe par-dessus le clavier sans cacher l'écran, évidemment, sinon on ne voit pas ce qu'on fait), tout en agrippant une prise de terre avec deux orteils du pied gauche pour éviter les décharges d'actrice esthétique, mais si c'est encore plus compliqué pour le clic du milieu, à part faire des trucs avec les oreilles, je vois pas... 

Mais bon, p't'être aussi qu'il n'y a pas tant de monde que ça qui attend d'être dans un train pour faire de la 3D...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'inquiète plus, c'est l'utilisation de softs comme Blender (nécessitant, donc, les trois boutons) en mode "nomade", donc par exemple sur la tablette d'un siège de train. Y'a pas forcément la place même pour une "souricette" (mini souris optique USB à enrouleur), et je me demande ce que vaut le trackpad du MacBook dans ce cas.



bah il y a bien un espace à côté du trackpad...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> bah il y a bien un espace à côté du trackpad...



Ah oui, pas bête... 

J'avais pô pensé à ça.

À tester, donc (parmi quarante-douze autres trucs !).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Juin 2006)

Bon, ça y est, mon MacBook a booté ce matin pour la première fois... 
En fait, je l'ai depuis jeudi dernier, mais je ne l'avais pas sorti de son carton jusque là, parce que je devais d'abord finir plusieurs pages de ma BD... Ca a été dur, mais j'ai tenu bon. 

Mes premières impressions sont d'une banalité sans borne, tout ayant déjà été dit sur le sujet : il est beau, il est réactif, quasiment tout marche tout seul du premier coup (la preuve, c'est sur ce même MacBook que je suis en train de taper le présent message), et c'est un vrai régal. Il y a encore quelques trucs qui me laissent perplexe, mais c'est assez normal, il faut quand même un petit peu de temps pour que je m'habitue à MacOS X. C'est pas ma première machine Apple (si je ne l'ai déjà dit, j'ai eu un Apple IIe y'a heu... très longtemps !), mais c'est bien mon premier Mac.

Bon, je n'ai pas encore installé BootCamp, donc il m'est impossible pour l'instant de répondre aux questions que j'ai posées au débug de ce sujet, mais je vous dirai ce qu'il en est ASAP. J'ai en tout cas connecté sans problème deux souris USB différentes, pas eu de souci. J'ai pu également connecter le MacBook à mon réseau local, et il dialogue très bien avec les PC, j'ai même pu imprimer sur une jet d'encre connectée à une machine sous Windows. Epatant. 

J'ai pu installer Blender, mais je n'arrive pas encore bien à l'utiliser, il doit y avoir une bidouille spécifique, quelques trucs différents de la version PC (enfin Windoze).

Pour la connection d'un clavier PC je ne sais pas non plus, je testerai également un peu plus tard.

La connexion d'un écran externe en mode "bureau étendu" marche très bien, je le confirme. C'est même fantastiquement plus simple que sous Windoze, ce qui n'étonnera personne ici, je présume. 
Un truc tout con : avec MacOS X, je peux affecter un fond d'écran différent à chaque écran. Avec Windoze, impossible (ou alors je n'ai jamais compris comment, ce qui n'est pas bon signe). Au début j'ai eu un peu de mal à piger comment faire, mais c'était parce que c'était encore plus simple et plus intuitif que tout ce que j'avais imaginé : le panneau de config pour le fond du 2e écran s'est affiché... sur le deuxième écran ! En fait tout est tellement évident sur Mac que quand on arrive de Windoze on a un peu de mal du simple fait qu'on s'attend à ce que ça soit plus compliqué que nécessaire, c'est assez rigolo... 

Je suis cependant très surpris, voire inquiet, de constater à quel point il chauffe ! J'avais posé la main sous l'appareil en démo dans la boutique, ainsi que sous un MacBook acheté par un pote, et ça m'avait semblé tiède, sans plus. Le mien est vraiment CHAUD. Et ça n'est pas un "chaud" subjectif, c'est vraiment une température assez élevée pour qu'il ne semble pas raisonnable de laisser les doigts sur cette surface trop longtemps. Et sur le dessus, si je touche le plastique à côté du clavier (à gauche de la touche Tab, en gros) sans être brûlant, c'est tout de même nettement chaud.
En outre, je n'entends jamais le ventilo... Ca m'intrigue.

J'ai hâte de vérifier la faisabilité du travail avec Toshop sous BootCamp + Windoze, mais il faut que je dessine un peu avant, sans ça mon éditeur va flipper (et il aura raison !). Je vous tiens au courant de la suite de mes aventures...


----------



## gibet_b (14 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça y est, mon MacBook a booté ce matin pour la première fois...



Félicitations  Je me disais justement hier : "il tarde à arriver le macbook de BB"  



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je l'ai depuis jeudi dernier, mais je ne l'avais pas sorti de son carton jusque là, parce que je devais d'abord finir plusieurs pages de ma BD... Ca a été dur, mais j'ai tenu bon.



 Là, j'avoue, j'hésite entre l'admiration et l'incrédulité  Comment tu as fait ? Tu as un coffre-fort chez toi ?  



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> En fait tout est tellement évident sur Mac que quand on arrive de Windoze on a un peu de mal du simple fait qu'on s'attend à ce que ça soit plus compliqué que nécessaire, c'est assez rigolo...



Ça fait plaisir à entendre... Tu as donc tout compris ! Comme dirait Yoda : "Il faut désapprendre ce que tu as appris".



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis cependant très surpris, voire inquiet, de constater à quel point il chauffe ! J'avais posé la main sous l'appareil en démo dans la boutique, ainsi que sous un MacBook acheté par un pote, et ça m'avait semblé tiède, sans plus.



As-tu vérifié qu'il n'y avait pas un film plastique qui a été oublié, comme on en parle ici. Télécharge CoreDuoTemp aussi.

Moi, je me suis mis sérieusement à The Gimp (avec le bouquin de Cédric Gemy et avec des tutoriels pour... photoshop). Je vous en fait même profiter ! Soyez indulgent, je suis vraiment un grand débutant en infographie.


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juin 2006)

Pour la chaleur pas de panique. En fait le Macbook possede un seul et unique ventirad pour dissiper la chaleur du Core Duo et du GMA950 au contraire du Macbook Pro qui possede un ventilo pour chaque (avec X1600 c'est une obligation) . Evidement il chauffe et c'est meme franchement localisé. Mais pas de panique c'est normal.Tant que ce dernier n'atteint pas 75 degres au repos on s'en fou !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Juin 2006)

Justement, l'un des trucs qui me laissent le plus perplexe, c'est que je n'ai pas du tout réussi à utiliser de moniteur de température. J'ai installé les widgets iStat pro et iStat Nano, ainsi que Temperature Monitor, et ces programmes me disent qu'il n'y a pas de senseur pour la température... C'est normal, ça ?


----------



## gibet_b (14 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Justement, l'un des trucs qui me laissent le plus perplexe, c'est que je n'ai pas du tout réussi à utiliser de moniteur de température. J'ai installé les widgets iStat pro et iStat Nano, ainsi que Temperature Monitor, et ces programmes me disent qu'il n'y a pas de senseur pour la température... C'est normal, ça ?



Oui  Essaie CoreDuoTemp


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Juin 2006)

My mistake... Sur le site de l'éditeur (http://www.islayer.com/) il est clairement dit que les Mac Intel ne sont pas supportés...

Bon... Quelqu'un connaît un moniteur de température qui marche sur MacBook ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Oui  Essaie CoreDuoTemp



Oops, t'as été plus vite que moi... 

Eh bien je viens d'installer CoreDuo Temp, et ça marche. 

Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juin 2006)

Ben voila


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2006)

et les photos


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (15 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et les photos


J'y compte bien, mais il fait assez sombre chez moi (ce qui est parfait, cependant, pour bosser sur écran !), trop pour mon p'tit appareil photo numérique, qui est très bien par ailleurs et me rend bien service. En plus, depuis hier, il fait super mauvais, le ciel est gris, et donc de "pas super clair" c'est devenu quasiment "nocturne". Pas de photos du déballage et du premier boot, donc. 

En attendant des photos du switch, voici déjà quelques vues de la situation "avant" :

http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/misha_ordi.jpg
http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/presse_scanner.jpg
http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/misha_light.jpg
http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/unpeudeplace.jpg
http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/murata_screen.jpg
http://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/murata_screen.jpghttp://bellaminettes.com/bb/img/murata_screen2.jpg

On y verra notamment la fameuse tablette graphique (celle qui marche très bien mais devra sans doute prendre quand même sa retraite pour cause de port série), ainsi qu'une étrange et envahissante chose pelucheuse qui parvient à s'imposer sur l'image à chaque photo ou presque.


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2006)

tu peux utiliser galerie pour tes photos (voir le post fice en haut de page) 
joli l'ichat :bebe:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juin 2006)

Alors bon, en attendant des photos, voici quelques résultats de tests :
-clavier PC (PS2) branché sur le MB via un adaptateur PS2>USB : ça marche pô. C'est pas très grave en ce qui me concerne, le clavier du MB me plaît bien, mais le test visait surtout à vérifier si, le jour où elle s'achète un Mac Mini, ma douce et tendre pourra garder son clavier qu'elle adore. La réponse est non. 
-me faire une idée de la puissance de calcul comparée de mon PC et du MB (ben oui, les benchmarks dans la presse c'est intéressant, mais ça compare surtout le MB aux générations de Mac précédentes, ce qui m'est de peu d'utilité, l'objectif étant de répondre à la question "puis travailler sur le MB ?"). Donc j'ai exécuté un script python fait maison (calculs à virgule flottante dans une boucle chronométrée) pour évaluer la vitesse en calcul pur sur la machine que j'utilisais (Athlon XP 2000+, 1Go RAM, sous Linux et WinXP) et celle que je compte désormais utiliser (CoreDuo 1,83Ghz, 1Go Ram, sous MacOS X et peut-être aussi WinXP). Léger gain pour le calcul : le MB est 20 à 25% plus rapide que mon PC, la différence étant un peu moins sensible sous XP que sous Linux. L'étonnant, c'est quand je fais appel à l'affichage : si la boucle affiche les résultats du calcul dans une fenêtre de terminal, le MB va environ 10 à 15 fois plus vite que le PC !!! Difficile d'en déduire que, dans tous les cas, les routines graphiques de bas niveau sont plus efficaces sous MacOS X, mais c'est une hypothèse qui se défend... A vérifier.
-une chose remarquable c'est l'absence quasi-totale de BRUIT... Le MB semble totalement silencieux ! Pas de bruit de ventilo, juste le bruit bizarre du lecteur CD/DVD au démarrage et à l'arrêt, et bien sûr les sons du système, mais aucun son venant du hardware. Serait-ce le boucan infernal du ventilo vieillissant de mon PC qui m'aurait rendu sourd ? Si vraiment j'approche mon oreille, j'entends bien un très (très !) léger souffle, donc je suppose que oui, le ventilo tourne, mais c'est tellement ténu... Pourtant, il refroidit comme il faut, mais avec une telle discrétion ! Quand je le fais tourner à fond (mon test en python, par exemple, est très gourmand, je suis arrivé à le faire fonctionner à plein régime pendant plusieurs minutes, et il a atteint un maximum de 78 degrés), juste à près il redescend très vite à moins de 60... Donc je suppose que oui, la ventilation fait son boulot. Sur le MB 2Ghz d'un pote, il y avait un bruit de ventilo intermittent, mais sur le mien vraiment rien. D'où la question : est-ce que les modèles de milieu et haut de gamme ont un traitement différent du bas de gamme pour ce qui est de la ventilation ? En tout cas, quel changement par rapport à mon PC ! Si, comme je le pense, je peux utiliser le MB pour mes travaux graphiques, ça va me changer la vie par rapport au PC, même si (et avec regret) ça doit être sous Windoze...
-test de l'écran en extérieur : ah ben oui, sans surprise... Dans une chaise longue, dans un jardin, en été, le MB sur les genoux, y'a quand même pas mal de reflets. Et encore, c'était en fin d'aprème, et aussi bien orienté que possible. Donc oui, je confirme : visuellement, c'est pas le confort absolu en conditions "nomades" pures et dures. D'un autre côté, quelle autonomie !  Je n'ai pas encore chronométré pour de bon, mais c'est clair qu'on peut bosser sans avoir un fil à la patte. Un vrai portable, quoi. 
-BootCamp+Win+Toshop : pas encore eu le temps, ni le courage... Ca m'enquiquine un peu quand même d'installer Windaube sur ce petit bijou, mais y'a pas à tortiller, je ne vais pas pouvoir y échapper. Pour l'instant... Mais je tenterai ça un peu plus tard.

-mon principal obstacle, sinon, c'est l'utilisation du voisinage réseau de Windoze : je suis parvenu à plusieurs reprises à connecter le MacBook sur mon "groupe de travail" de machines tournant sous WinXP, et donc à accéder à des répertoires partagés sur mes PC, pour récupérer quelques données. Cool. J'ai même pu imprimer un document à partir du MB, sur une imprimante branchée sur un des PC. Très cool.
Mais depuis, plus moyen de répéter cet exploit. Je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi... Un paramétrage du réseau, sûrement, mais je ne vois pas bien ce qui a pu changer. En gros, ça marche, mais par intermittence, et je n'arrive pas à déterminer ce qui fait que ça marche ou pas. Pas pratique... Surtout que je compte sur mon PC actuel, avec son deuxième disque dur et son graveur de DVD, pour me permettre de sauvegarder, via le réseau, les données précieuses du portable Mac. Il va vraiment falloir que je résolve ce "point de détail", sinon ça va vraiment être un gros souci... 

Bon, il faut aussi que je fasse ma BD, hein... Je vais peut-être débrancher le MacBook un petit peu...


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Alors bon, en attendant des photos, voici quelques résultats de tests :
> -clavier PC (PS2) branché sur le MB via un adaptateur PS2>USB : ça marche pô. C'est pas très grave en ce qui me concerne, le clavier du MB me plaît bien, mais le test visait surtout à vérifier si, le jour où elle s'achète un Mac Mini, ma douce et tendre pourra garder son clavier qu'elle adore. La réponse est non.


d'un autre coté un clavier apple ne coûte que 30 euros.



> Bon, il faut aussi que je fasse ma BD, hein... Je vais peut-être débrancher le MacBook un petit peu...


Installes windows+bootcamp et toshop au moins tu pourras l'utiliser ton mac, plutôt que de bosser sur ton pc et de penser à ton mac


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

Voilà un rapport complet comme j'aime 



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> -me faire une idée de la puissance de calcul comparée de mon PC et du MB (ben oui, les benchmarks dans la presse c'est intéressant, mais ça compare surtout le MB aux générations de Mac précédentes, ce qui m'est de peu d'utilité, l'objectif étant de répondre à la question "puis travailler sur le MB ?"). Donc j'ai exécuté un script python fait maison (calculs à virgule flottante dans une boucle chronométrée) pour évaluer la vitesse en calcul pur sur la machine que j'utilisais (Athlon XP 2000+, 1Go RAM, sous Linux et WinXP) et celle que je compte désormais utiliser (CoreDuo 1,83Ghz, 1Go Ram, sous MacOS X et peut-être aussi WinXP). Léger gain pour le calcul : le MB est 20 à 25% plus rapide que mon PC, la différence étant un peu moins sensible sous XP que sous Linux.


Tu devrais essayer en lançant l'application deux fois. Normalement le MB ne devrait pas trop bouger étant donné qu'il possède 2 coeurs, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ton Athlon XP dont la performance devrait pas mal chuter... Tu peux confirmer ???



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> L'étonnant, c'est quand je fais appel à l'affichage : si la boucle affiche les résultats du calcul dans une fenêtre de terminal, le MB va environ 10 à 15 fois plus vite que le PC !!! Difficile d'en déduire que, dans tous les cas, les routines graphiques de bas niveau sont plus efficaces sous MacOS X, mais c'est une hypothèse qui se défend... A vérifier.


C'est normal dans le cas D'OS X. L'interface d'OS X est très gourmande en ressource, transparence, ombres, antialiasing qui sont présentent de manière permanente. D'autant plus que le MB utilise le chipset avec mémoire partagée...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> d'un autre coté un clavier apple ne coûte que 30 euros.


Je vois qu'il y en a qui suivent, au fond de la classe... 

Ce qui importait ici, c'était la possibilité de conserver un clavier particulièrement apprécié, et non une question d'économie financière...



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Installes windows+bootcamp et toshop au moins tu pourras l'utiliser ton mac, plutôt que de bosser sur ton pc et de penser à ton mac


Naas, comme je suis un petit nouveau sur ce forum, j'attribuerai ta remarque à une fatigue passagère, ou à l'abus d'informatique... 
Rappel : l'essentiel de mon boulot se fait à la tablette graphique, or justement une tablette qui puisse se brancher sur le Mac (donc en USB, la mienne étant sur port série) c'est précisément ce qui me fait défaut maintenant. Et ça, ça ne coûte pas 30 euros mais 300 (minimum).

Donc oui, j'aimerais bien procéder comme ça, mais pour l'instant c'est pas possible, ou en tout cas il faut déjà que je trouve 300 euros... Et la meilleure soluce c'est encore de produire des pages pour ma BD et de les livrer, mais pour ça faut bosser sur le PC.

CQFD


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2006)

Tu veux dire que j'avais oublié le coup de la tablette ?   ah benh oui j'ai oublié :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer en lançant l'application deux fois. Normalement le MB ne devrait pas trop bouger étant donné qu'il possède 2 coeurs, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ton Athlon XP dont la performance devrait pas mal chuter... Tu peux confirmer ???


En effet... Ca n'est que 25% plus long sur le MB. 
Pas encore fait le test sur le PC...

En tout cas ça m'a donné l'occasion d'entendre enfin ronfler (mais si peu, comparé à mon PC... ) le ventilo du MB : ce script en double exemplaire a en effet réussi à solliciter à 100% le Core Duo pendant assez longtemps pour justifier cette ventilation. Donc manifestement, oui, voilà un moteur qui a de la puissance en réserve, il n'est donc pas présomptueux de dire qu'il y a un tigre dedans... 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal dans le cas D'OS X. L'interface d'OS X est très gourmande en ressource, transparence, ombres, antialiasing qui sont présentent de manière permanente. D'autant plus que le MB utilise le chipset avec mémoire partagée...


Heu... Je ne comprends pas, là. Ce que je disais, c'est que sur MacOS X c'était justement étonnamment rapide. Donc sachant, en effet, que c'est une interface graphique plutôt "lourde" je trouvais difficile à expliquer (mais fort réjouissant) que ça aille dix à quinze fois plus vite que sur un OS réputé plus léger graphiquement. Sans compter, comme tu le fais remarquer, que le MB est supposé être pénalisé par son chipset graphique.

Donc c'est pas cohérent, mais c'est plutôt mieux, donc je ne m'en plaindrai pas...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que j'avais oublié le coup de la tablette ?   ah benh oui j'ai oublié :rateau: :rose:



Pô grave... 

Accessoirement, de toute façon, mon install de Windoze a foiré... 

Au moment de l'installation des drivers Mac, un truc à cafouillé, et à partir de là le Windoze installé sur le MB ne reconnaissait plus ni son clavier, ni sa souris, ni son trackpad, ni rien... Bref, plus moyen d'interragir avec le système, et donc aucune autre solution que le reboot "rustique" (presser le bouton on/off jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive).

Je soupçonne le CD sur lequel j'ai procédé à l'enregistrement des drivers d'être peu fiable (c'est un CD-RW 700Mo peut-être un peu ancien). En tout cas, je n'ai que cette seule piste sur laquelle miser pour retenter le coup (en gravant cette fois sur un CD-R pur et dur).
Mais je suis bon pour reprendre la procédure à zéro... Un autre jour, je pense.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Je ne comprends pas, là. Ce que je disais, c'est que sur MacOS X c'était justement étonnamment rapide. Donc sachant, en effet, que c'est une interface graphique plutôt "lourde" je trouvais difficile à expliquer (mais fort réjouissant) que ça aille dix à quinze fois plus vite que sur un OS réputé plus léger graphiquement. Sans compter, comme tu le fais remarquer, que le MB est supposé être pénalisé par son chipset graphique.
> 
> Donc c'est pas cohérent, mais c'est plutôt mieux, donc je ne m'en plaindrai pas...


Non en fait c'est par rapport à ton test


> Léger gain pour le calcul : le MB est 20 à 25% plus rapide que mon PC, la différence étant un peu moins sensible sous XP que sous Linux. L'étonnant, c'est quand je fais appel à l'affichage : si la boucle affiche les résultats du calcul dans une fenêtre de terminal, le MB va environ 10 à 15 fois plus vite que le PC !!!


J'ai du rater quelque chose, tu veux dire que le MB est environ 25% plus rapide sans afficher le résultat et environ 10 fois plus rapide en affichant le résultat dans une fenêtre "Terminal" ou 25% plus rapide mais avec affichage sur l'interface d'OS X et 10 fois toujours dans le terminal ???


Pour Windows, as-tu essayé le "Virtuals Machines" de Parallels ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du rater quelque chose, tu veux dire que le MB est environ 25% plus rapide sans afficher le résultat et environ 10 fois plus rapide en affichant le résultat dans une fenêtre "Terminal" ou 25% plus rapide mais avec affichage sur l'interface d'OS X et 10 fois toujours dans le terminal ???



Rhâaaa... Malalatêteeuuuu... 

Faut reconnaître que c'est un peu compliqué... 

Oui, 25% plus rapide (que sur PC) sans afficher, et 10 fois plus rapide en affichant (donc 10 fois plus rapide que le même test, c'est à dire avec affichage, sur PC).

Et il n'est que 25% plus lent en tournant en double (test avec affichage, il est vrai. Faudrait que je refasse le même sans affichage, mais là j'avoue que j'en ai un peu marre... ).



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour Windows, as-tu essayé le "Virtuals Machines" de Parallels ?



Je crois avoir déjà traité ce point plus haut, je ne sais plus... Le truc, c'est que j'ai 1Go de RAM, sur le MB comme sur le PC, et pour les images que je dois travailler dans Toshop, c'est juste suffisant. Or pour exploiter Parallels, il faut BEAUCOUP de RAM, donc ça va pas le faire... Sinon, il est clair que ce serait une très bonne solution. Mais mon budget n'est pas indéfiniment extensible, et comme évoqué précédemment, il faut déjà que j'envisage l'achat d'une nouvelle tablette, donc je vais y aller mollo sur le reste.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

OK... et ton XP est bien SP2 ???


----------



## brome (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> -clavier PC (PS2) branché sur le MB via un adaptateur PS2>USB : ça marche pô.


Bizarre ça... je sais par expérience que c'est pourtant possible. J'ai à la maison un petit appareil qui fait à la fois office de hub USB et d'adaptateur PS2 pour clavier et souris vers USB. J'y ai déjà branché un clavier PC, et ça fonctionnait bien.

Un instant, je teste la même opération sur mon iMac Intel... ça marche aussi. Je suis en train de taper ces lignes depuis un clavier PS2 pour PC.

Tu as testé ton adaptateur PS2/USB sur ton PC ?


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> OK... et ton XP est bien SP2 ???



Pourquoi, c'est important ? Parce que hier j'ai installé un XP Home SP1 et ça marchait très bien (mis à part un problème de verrouillage majuscule inversé entre la machine virtuelle et mac os). Parallels est étonnant de rapidité, je suis bluffé. J'ai alloué 512 Mo à la machine.


----------



## Silverscreen (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno, j'ai installé Parallels Desktop + WinXP SP 2 sur mon MacBook pro et ma tablette Wacom graphire (je sais !) 3 marche sans soucis et sans rajouter de drivers autres que ceux pour mac OS X (faut dire que je n'utilise que la souis : j'ai pêté mon stylet).

Les perfs sont niquel mais j'ai 2 Go de RAM. Par contre, j'ai pas Phtoshop ou Painter en version Windows, donc j'ai pas pu tester plus avant. 

Sous Mac OS X, les applis Adobe sont malgré tout d'une lenteur réellement pénible mais, biazarrement, Illustrator &#8212; de mon point de vue &#8212; s'en sort pas mal (faut dire qu'il a été recompilé den mach-O, il me semble dans sa version CS2 et qu'il ne se traine apparemment plus de code hérité de Mac OS 9&#8230

Il reste un problème de mapping du clavier qui est casse-pieds avec mon clavier Mac mais un clavier PC doit marcher niquel sur Parallels. Sinon, j'ai vu que certains avaient publié (je sais plus où) un fichier pour remapper le clavier Mac, juste pour quand on est sous Windows. 

Pour info, avec 1.5 Go de RAM sur le Mac, Parallels n'alloue que 400 et quelques Mo à Windows XP, donc si tu veux bosser dans de bonnes conditions (>512 Mo), gonfle la RAM à 2 Go.

Je vais tenter d'installer mon RIP ce matin sous Windows pour voir si ça marche, à défaut de le faire fonctionner sous Rosetta (RIP Efi designer edition).

Je manque un peu de temps, mais je pense qu'en installant les pilotes Wacom en Universal Binaries sous mac OS X ou les drivers Windows sous XP, tu dois pouvoir faire fonctionner même le stylet, non ?

Ça me fait tout drôle de penser que le desinateur que j'ai connu avec Casus Belli passe sur MacGé, mdr.

Ah oui, autre info : Parallels Desktop (en version fianel depuis qq jours seulement) émule une carte graphique de 8 Mo, c'est pour cela qu'elle est trop légère pour le jeu mais au niveau puissance de calcul du processeur, on n'est qu'à 90% de la puissance de Windows quand il est booté directement : autant dire que sur un bi-core actuel, ça se sent pas&#8230; Une fois Parallels tools installé, on passe sans à-coup d'une fenêtre Mac Os X à la fenêtre Parallels, éventuellement en plein écran sur un deuxième écran&#8230; et des petits malins on installé DesktopManager pour changer d'environement (OS) d'une simple combinaison de touches (bureau virtuel) et travaillent à le faire en utilisant le Sudden Motion sensor du disque dur : une pichenette sur le côté du mac et tu devrais passer de Windows à Mac OS X.

C'est bien plus souple qu'un reboot et ça permet de partager des dossiers entre les deux environements&#8230;

Sinon, sous BootCamp + Windows, Macdrive (il me semble) permets d'écrire sur une partition Mac depuis Windows, l'inverse étant faisable si la partition a été faite en FAT32 au préalable.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juin 2006)

@Silverscreen : oui, la solution Parallels me semble bien plus souple, d'après tout ce que j'ai lu ici et là, et bien sûr ton propre avis. Mais encore une fois, pour ce que je vise, ça n'est raisonnablement exploitable qu'avec 2Go de RAM, que je n'ai pas, et que je n'ai pour l'instant pas les moyens de m'offrir.
Idem concernant la tablette : encore une fois, je ne peux RIEN tester à ce sujet tant que je n'aurai pas déniché une tablette en USB, mais les performances du MB m'incitent à penser que oui, je peux désormais bosser sur cette machine plutôt que rester sur mon PC, donc ça vaut le coup d'investir dans une tablette neuve, même si ça me fait de la peine de me séparer de l'ancienne, qui a toujours très bien rempli sa fonction.

Desktop Manager : oui, je l'ai ici aussi, c'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai installés ! J'apprécie beaucoup cette fonction sous Linux, donc j'aurais eu du mal à m'en passer sous MacOS, sachant que ça marche très bien. J'ai testé Desktop Manager et Virtue Desktop, et je préfère largement Desktop Manager, même si, je crois, il n'est pas encore en UB (à vérifier). Il est plus facile à configurer, je trouve.

Accessoirement, je viens de résoudre mon problème de voisinage réseau ! 
Il fallait pour cela que j'aille dans le finder, menu Aller/se connecter au serveur (pomme-K), et que j'entre les infos pour accéder via Samba à la bonne machine et au bon répertoire partagé, et ça marche nickel. Du coup, je peux récupérer de grosses masses de fichiers en provenance de l'un ou l'autre de mes PC, et bien entendu aussi (c'est le but, à terme), y sauvegarder les données importantes en provenance du MB, soit pour les stoquer temporairement sur un disque dur du PC, soit pour les graver sur DVD (puisque mon MB est le modèle de base, sans graveur de DVD) avec le graveur du PC. Ouf, voilà un truc assez vital qui marche enfin. 
Je ne sais cependant pas pourquoi, précédemment, cette connexion réseau s'était faite spontanément, alors que maintenant je dois procéder à une action précise pour la mettre en place. Mystère...

Pour le truc du clavier PS2 via USB, je vais faire d'autres essais. C'est vrai que moi aussi ça me semble bizarre... J'ai d'autres claviers ici, je vais tenter ma chance.

Et en parlant de clavier, je vais jouer les switchers capricieux , mais ma touche "delete" me manque... La restriction à Backspace sur Mac est parfois presque aussi énervante que le système à un seul bouton (oui je sais y'a le clic droit en faisant des figures acrobatiques, mais c'est tout de même pas aussi pratique qu'un "vrai" clic droit).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juin 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ça... je sais par expérience que c'est pourtant possible. J'ai à la maison un petit appareil qui fait à la fois office de hub USB et d'adaptateur PS2 pour clavier et souris vers USB. J'y ai déjà branché un clavier PC, et ça fonctionnait bien.
> 
> Un instant, je teste la même opération sur mon iMac Intel... ça marche aussi. Je suis en train de taper ces lignes depuis un clavier PS2 pour PC.
> 
> Tu as testé ton adaptateur PS2/USB sur ton PC ?



Voilà une suggestion qu'elle est pertinente... 

Je viens donc de tester cet adaptateur sur mon PC... Avec un clavier, comme avec une souris, même résultat : RIEN. 

Si j'en crois ton propre test, qui semble confirmer que c'est théoriquement possible, alors c'est que mon adaptateur ne marche pas. Vacherie...
Mais comment savoir si c'est le type d'adaptateur qui est en cause, ou si c'est précisément celui-ci qui est en rade (faux contact, ou je ne sais quoi) ?


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2006)

LE Bruno Bellamy des bellaminettes des Casus est sur macgé


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Et en parlant de clavier, je vais jouer les switchers capricieux , mais ma touche "delete" me manque... La restriction à Backspace sur Mac est parfois presque aussi énervante que le système à un seul bouton (oui je sais y'a le clic droit en faisant des figures acrobatiques, mais c'est tout de même pas aussi pratique qu'un "vrai" clic droit).


Essaye fn + backspace 

Sinon clic avec deux doigts sur le trackpad


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juin 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye fn + backspace
> 
> Sinon clic avec deux doigts sur le trackpad



T'es sûr que ça pas été déjà dit ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que ça pas été déjà dit ?


C'est en effet à cela que je faisais référence quand je disais :


			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'on peut simuler le click droit en posant un doigt dans chaque coin du trackad, le nez sur le clavier, et en glissant un orteil du pied droit dans la prise firewire (très dur, il faut passer la jambe par-dessus le clavier sans cacher l'écran, évidemment, sinon on ne voit pas ce qu'on fait), tout en agrippant une prise de terre avec deux orteils du pied gauche pour éviter les décharges d'actrice esthétique, mais si c'est encore plus compliqué pour le clic du milieu, à part faire des trucs avec les oreilles, je vois pas...


 mais j'ai peut-être manqué de clarté, ou bien l'évocation était un peu trop délirante... 


			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye fn + backspace


Ah cool, ça marche. 

M'enfin bon, si on veut le faire d'une seule main faut vraiment avoir de sacrées paluches ! À part fn+eject, je ne vois pas quelles touches peuvent être plus éloignées sur ce clavier... 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> LE Bruno Bellamy des bellaminettes des Casus est sur macgé


Non non, c'est pas moi, je suis son clone, en fait (ah mince, je suis repéré).


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> C'est en effet à cela que je faisais référence quand je disais :
> mais j'ai peut-être manqué de clarté, ou bien l'évocation était un peu trop délirante...



Ben moi en tout cas, je m'étais bien marré    



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est pas moi, je suis son clone, en fait (ah mince, je suis repéré).



Comment, après tout ce temps, tu n'es toujours pas habitué aux émeutes que tu provoques ?


----------



## Macbeth (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est pas moi, je suis son clone, en fait (ah mince, je suis repéré).



En même temps avoue que tu l'as bien cherché, vu que Bruno Bellamy c'est pas un pseudo des plus discret. Tu aurais du mettre Bellamy Bruno. Là tu étais peinard.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, c'est important ? Parce que hier j'ai installé un XP Home SP1 et ça marchait très bien (mis à part un problème de verrouillage majuscule inversé entre la machine virtuelle et mac os). Parallels est étonnant de rapidité, je suis bluffé. J'ai alloué 512 Mo à la machine.


BootCamp ne fonctionne qu'avec XP à partir de SP2 (je parlais biensur de BootCamp et non pas de Parallels  )


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> BootCamp ne fonctionne qu'avec XP à partir de SP2



Je suis un boulet, je sais pas pourquoi, je parlais de Paralells... :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juin 2006)

Hullo,



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Desktop Manager : oui, je l'ai ici aussi, c'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai installés ! J'apprécie beaucoup cette fonction sous Linux, donc j'aurais eu du mal à m'en passer sous MacOS, sachant que ça marche très bien. J'ai testé Desktop Manager et Virtue Desktop, et je préfère largement Desktop Manager, même si, je crois, il n'est pas encore en UB (à vérifier). Il est plus facile à configurer, je trouve.



Un truc qui à ma connaissance n'existe que sur mac et qui te changent la vie sur un ordinateur et en particulier sur un portable, ce sont les lanceurs à la pomme-espace.
Essaie Launchbar ou Quicksilver..., tu vas prendre une grande claque... 




			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> LE Bruno Bellamy des bellaminettes des Casus est sur macgé


Aaaah Casus... c'est plus la même chose maintenant... ouais les bellaminettes de Mana rouge sont très sympas, mais.... aaah Casus! 

A.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Juin 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Essaie Launchbar ou Quicksilver..., tu vas prendre une grande claque...



Ca fait partie des trucs qu'il faut que je teste, en effet. Mais chaque chose en son temps... 



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah Casus... c'est plus la même chose maintenant... ouais les bellaminettes de Mana rouge sont très sympas, mais.... aaah Casus!



Ah ben oui, mais bientôt y'aura Showergate ! La BD avec plein de bellaminettes dedans...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> bientôt y'aura Showergate ! La BD avec plein de bellaminettes dedans...


Slurp ! :love:


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

Pour en revenir à la tablette wacom intuos 1 voici la réponse de wacom.
donc cela devrait valoir le coup d'essayer car il y a d'autres temoignages dans ce même forum wacom de gens qui sur xp font marcher leur intuos 1 via un adaptateur.
_(il te faut charger le pilote cité  )_


----------



## gibet_b (20 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à la tablette wacom intuos 1 voici la réponse de wacom.
> donc cela devrait valoir le coup d'essayer car il y a d'autres temoignages dans ce même forum wacom de gens qui sur xp font marcher leur intuos 1 via un adaptateur.
> _(il te faut charger le pilote cité  )_



Dis Naas, est-ce qu'on est tous tes amis ?


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

c'etait un peu long (et inutile  àd'expliquer que c'est un dessinateur qui viens sur macgé (enfin sur le forum switch je devrais dire  ) et qui cherche des infos, etc etc, j'ai fait court :bebe:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à la tablette wacom intuos 1 voici la réponse de wacom.
> donc cela devrait valoir le coup d'essayer car il y a d'autres temoignages dans ce même forum wacom de gens qui sur xp font marcher leur intuos 1 via un adaptateur.
> _(il te faut charger le pilote cité  )_


Ah oui, intéressant, en effet...

J'avoue que je n'avais pas cherché de ce côté là, considérant que l'utilisation de la tablette sur le MB sous WinXP n'aurait été que temporaire (dans l'attente, évidemment, du passage de Toshop en UB, ce qui m'aurait permis de virer cette saleté de Windoze de mon beau MacBook qui n'a pas mérité ça ), et qu'une solution pour ma tablette n'aurait donc été, elle aussi, que temporaire.

L'ennui, c'est qu'apparemment cette solution est tout sauf sûre, et qu'en revanche le prix des adaptateurs, lui, n'est pas vraiment engageant. Compte tenu de la mésaventure que je viens de connaître avec mon petit adaptateur bon marché PS2>USB, j'avoue que mettre au minimum 45 euros dans un adaptateur série>USB a de quoi me faire hésiter, surtout si au final c'est pour m'en débarrasser dans quelques mois, quand je pourrai me passer de Windoze, et qu'en revanche, adaptateur ou pas, il sera clair que la tablette sur port série (même via un adaptateur) ne sera pas reconnue par MacOS X.

Au final, je me retrouverais quelques mois après mon achat avec une tablette et un adaptateur qui seraient quand même bons pour la poubelle (encore de la pollution...) et une tablette neuve à acheter.

C'est que mine de rien, tous ces petits trucs en plus ça finit par faire cher : l'adaptateur mini-DVI > VGA, le petit anorak Be-ez quand il sera enfin sorti au format du MacBook, le modem USB pour quand j'irai chez des potes qui n'ont pas le haut débit, ultérieurement passer de 1Go à 2Go de RAM... Il est gourmand, le petit portable ! 

Donc merci pour l'info, et surtout merci beaucoup (mon ami ! ) d'avoir été poser la question pour moi sur le forum de Wacom, mais je pense que je vais plutôt miser sur une tablette neuve.
En tout cas c'est cool que Wacom ait répondu aussi vite... Finalement, à part les tarifs dévastateurs, il faut leur reconnaître quelques qualités. 

En outre, comme quelqu'un d'autre l'a fait remarquer un peu plus loin sur  le forum Wacom, il reste la question de l'alimentation de la tablette : en port série, il y a un branchement pour l'alimentation de la tablette sur la prise série, c'est un peu particulier comme dispositif... Et selon le modèle d'adaptateur série>USB, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça peut donner... A priori rien, ça ne concerne que la tablette, pas le connecteur vers l'ordinateur, mais va savoir... Bref, ça semble un peu risqué, en plus de laisser des incertitudes sur le résultat.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Juin 2006)

Install de BootCamp + Windoze + Toshop réussie ! 

Et je confirme : l'écran externe en mode bureau étendu est bien géré aussi sous Windoze (mais de manière bien moins ergonomique que sous MacOS X, qui s'en étonnera ? ).

C'est là que j'ai découvert (un peu aidé quand même, vu que c'était tellement facile que je n'aurais jamais deviné tout seul, trop habitué à l'idée que sur un ordinateur tout est forcément compliqué   ) qu'il suffit, dans l'onglet "disposition" des préférences moniteurs, de faire glisser la barre de menu d'un écran à l'autre pour redéfinir l'écran externe comme écran maître... Y'a pas à dire, le Mac c'est autrement mieux conçu. 

Réactivité de Toshop Win sur le MB : heu... pas spectaculairement plus évidente que sous MacOS... Idem avec un test de calcul lourd dans Toshop, que j'ai refait sur le PC et sur le Mac (sous MacOS et sous Win) : en fait, les résultats sont assez proches. Donc même via Rosetta, il n'est pas si flagrant que ça qu'il y ait une grosse différence, dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

Retour à la case départ, donc : tant que je n'aurai pas branché une tablette en USB sur cet engin, je ne saurai à quoi m'en tenir.

Réponse de normand, au final, à la question concernant la possibilité de bosser dessus les pages de ma BD : p't'être bien que Win, p't'être bien que non...


----------



## Macbeth (21 Juin 2006)

Mouep.. moi je resterai tout de même sur OsX à ta place. Je ne sais pas quel poid font tes planches, Mais si tu n'a pas constaté de grosses différences de rapidité, ce n'ets pas quelques coups de pinceaux qui vont tout plomber. Et surtout, tu va vite être soulé par windows à force de faire des choses sous OSX. 
Bon, c'est sur, il y a le problème de la tablette. Moi j'ai revendu mon Intuos 1 pour les même problème de compatibilité et de branchement. J'utilisais un adaptateur sous Os9 mis en changeant d emachine, plus possible et j'ai acheté une Graphire 4... j'en suis très content. Pour de la colorisation de Bd, ca me suffit largement. Je suppose que pour de la retouche photos, ce n'est pas la pointe... mais je ne fait pas de retouche et l'inclinaison du stylet, je m'en passe sans soucis.


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> ...Retour à la case départ, donc : tant que je n'aurai pas branché une tablette en USB sur cet engin, je ne saurai à quoi m'en tenir...


Ne peux tu pas te rendre dans un magasin d'informatique avec ta tablette et ton mac pour faire un test avec un adaptateur ?
OU bien acheter un adaptateur en demandant si tu peux le retourner si cela ne fonctionne pas (remboursé par un avoir hein  )


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Juin 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Mouep.. moi je resterai tout de même sur OsX à ta place.



Franchement, si j'étais à ma place, je ferais ça aussi ! 

Mais si jamais la réactivité est radicalement moindre sous OsX que sur mon PC, je ne pourrai pas bosser sous OsX. Je fais mes couleurs en faisant plein de petits coups de pinceau avec des teintes transparentes, et si ça va trop lentement ça sera vraiment la galère (déjà que je suis pas un rapide, alors si en plus je m'énerve parce que la machine rame... ).



			
				Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas quel poid font tes planches, Mais si tu n'a pas constaté de grosses différences de rapidité, ce n'ets pas quelques coups de pinceaux qui vont tout plomber.



Ca se joue plus sur la réactivité que sur la capacité en RAM. Je sais que sous Windoze, avec 1Go ça va (2 ce serait mieux, mais ça peut attendre que je sois un peu plus riche).

En revanche, s'il faut que j'attende que la couleur ait séché entre deux coups de pinceau (façon de parler ), ça le fait pas du tout.



			
				Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une Graphire 4... j'en suis très content. Pour de la colorisation de Bd, ca me suffit largement. Je suppose que pour de la retouche photos, ce n'est pas la pointe... mais je ne fait pas de retouche et l'inclinaison du stylet, je m'en passe sans soucis.



Je ne me suis jamais servi de l'inclinaison du stylet, pour moi c'est comme l'outil "aérographe" de Wacom : un gadget onéreux inventé uniquement pour se faire du fric sur le dos de graphistes crédules et (tant mieux pour eux) suffisamment fortunés, ou en tout cas une astuce pour justifier les "nouvelles générations" de tablettes qui n'apportent pas grand-chose de plus (de vraiment utile) que les modèles, précédents, à part bien sûr l'augmentation du prix.

En revanche, j'ai clairement vu la différence d'ergonomie et de précision entre un format A6 (j'ai d'abord eu une ArtPad II, un très vieux modèle avec une surface utile équivalente à celle de la Graphire) et l'Intuos 1 A5 : pour la mise en couleurs, OK, la surface n'est pas déterminante, mais pour le dessin il est vraiment nécessaire d'avoir un peu plus de place. Plus grand (A4) ça n'est pas vraiment utile, et vraiment plus grand (un pote à moi s'est offert une A3, j'ai pu tester...) c'est carrément pas pratique (trop grand !).

En fait, je retravaille mes crayonnés (quand je ne les fais pas direct) sur la tablette, et je m'en sers aussi parfois pour corriger les encrages, donc oui, une A5 c'est le bon compromis.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Ne peux tu pas te rendre dans un magasin d'informatique avec ta tablette et ton mac pour faire un test avec un adaptateur ?
> OU bien acheter un adaptateur en demandant si tu peux le retourner si cela ne fonctionne pas (remboursé par un avoir hein  )



Les magasins où on vend des tablettes Wacom (c'est quand même un périphérique assez spécialisé...) ne sont pas aussi courants que ceux où on vend des souris ou des disques durs, et je n'apprécie guère la plupart de ceux où je sais pouvoir en trouver, donc ça ne serait peut-être pas bien vu que je m'y pointe pour le test, pour finalement acheter ma tablette par correspondance. 

Les avoirs, je les accumule : le boitier d'alim à plus de 60 euros testé précédemment (il y quelques pages de cela, sur le présent sujet ) fait déjà l'objet d'un avoir dans une boutique à Paris (pas envie d'y retourner si c'est pour acheter un truc que je risque de devoir rapporter la semaine d'après !) dont j'espère arriver à faire quelque chose un jour. Donc je ne vais pas m'en rajouter... 

Je vais rendre visite à un pote infographiste dans quelques semaines, à Paris. C'est un utilisateur de Mac, et il a une Wacom en USB. On la testera sur mon MacBook, et je verrai bien à ce moment là.


----------



## Macbeth (21 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'ai clairement vu la différence d'ergonomie et de précision entre un format A6 (j'ai d'abord eu une ArtPad II, un très vieux modèle avec une surface utile équivalente à celle de la Graphire) et l'Intuos 1 A5 : pour la mise en couleurs, OK, la surface n'est pas déterminante, mais pour le dessin il est vraiment nécessaire d'avoir un peu plus de place. Plus grand (A4) ça n'est pas vraiment utile, et vraiment plus grand (un pote à moi s'est offert une A3, j'ai pu tester...) c'est carrément pas pratique (trop grand !).
> 
> En fait, je retravaille mes crayonnés (quand je ne les fais pas direct) sur la tablette, et je m'en sers aussi parfois pour corriger les encrages, donc oui, une A5 c'est le bon compromis.



Effectivement, pour une colorisation de BD.. A5 est pour moi le bon format : Bonne précision et ça limite les mouvements inutiles. Sur ce oint je te suis.
Bon, moi, je suis sur un G5 donc je n'ai pas ces problèmes de réactivité. Mais bon, avant je bossais sous Os9 pour pouvoir utiliser ma palette, ça avait un coté lourdingue, mais c'était faisable de changer de système. En attendant d'vaoir un Toshop lus réactif sur intel,fais donc ça. Parce-qu'effectivement les "temps de séchage" peut-être de splus agaçants, j'en sais quelque chose pour avoir colorisé deux albums sur un G3... je te dis pas la lutte.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Juin 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais quelque chose pour avoir colorisé deux albums sur un G3... je te dis pas la lutte.



Bienvenue au club, j'ai fait ça aussi, sur un Pentium II à 300mhz, sur lequel il ne devait pas y avoir plus de 32Mo de RAM, et un écran 15''...

À tous les coups, dans quelques années, quand on repensera qu'on a bossé sur des machines à presque 2Ghz, 1 ou 2Go de RAM, des écrans 19'' en seulement deux dimensions, et des tablettes graphiques qui ne prenaient même pas en compte les influx psychiques, on rigolera en se disant qu'on se contentait vraiment de pas grand-chose !


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ca se joue plus sur la réactivité que sur la capacité en RAM. Je sais que sous Windoze, avec 1Go ça va (2 ce serait mieux, mais ça peut attendre que *je sois un peu plus riche*).



Bah si tu continue à squatter le forum au lieu de terminer ShowerGate tu ne sera jamais riche      ( un mec pas impatient du tout de voir les Bellaminettes :love: )


[MODE PAUSE CAFé ON]
Dis, on en trouve encore facilement les 3 Syfline ???
[MODE PAUSE CAFé OFF]


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

il faudrait aussi parler de politique de sauvegarde des données en cas de :
vol
defaillance du disque dur


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bah si tu continue à squatter le forum au lieu de terminer ShowerGate tu ne sera jamais riche      ( un mec pas impatient du tout de voir les Bellaminettes :love: )



J'ai une bonne vitesse de frappe, ça compense un peu. 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [MODE PAUSE CAFé ON]
> Dis, on en trouve encore facilement les 3 Syfline ???
> [MODE PAUSE CAFé OFF]



Non. Dargaud, l'éditeur, en a arrêté la commercialisation. Mais j'en apporte parfois avec moi lors des festivals de BD, donc si tu te pointes un jour à un festival où je suis, tu peux avoir une chance de les récupérer (et dédicacés !). Pour ça, faut vérifier mon agenda des dédicaces sur le site de Showergate, mais y'a rien pour l'instant, puisque je ne vais plus à des festivals tant que je n'ai pas sorti mon nouvel album (début 2007 donc).
Pour info, l'adresse c'est : http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php (mais y'a rien pour l'instant, forcément).



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait aussi parler de politique de sauvegarde des données en cas de :
> vol
> defaillance du disque dur


En effet, on ne le dira jamais assez, les données sont plus importantes que l'ordinateur qui sert à les traiter, au même titre que le scénario est plus important que le tour de poitrine de la pin-up sur la couverture de l'album (bon enfin ça dépend, faut voir... ).

D'où l'importance de la résolution de mon petit souci de réseau local : maintenant que je sais me connecter sans problème, depuis le MB, sur les répertoires partagés de mes PC, je peux y sauvegarder les données du MB, et même utiliser le graveur de DVD du PC pour ranger tout ça sur des galettes.
Donc au pire, en cas de défaillance du disque dur, je serai bon pour le remplacer (merci Apple d'avoir conçu cette machine en pensant à rendre une telle opération vraiment facile ), et je n'aurai perdu qu'un ou deux jours de boulot.
En outre, il y a peu à craindre (en cas de vol) concernant la confidentialité des données : il ne s'agit que d'images en haute définition que personne d'autre que moi-même et l'éditeur n'a le droit (contractuel) de reproduire et d'exploiter, et au pire, tout ce qui risque d'arriver à un éventuel voleur de MacBook d'auteur de BD, c'est de connaître la fin de l'histoire avant les lecteurs réguliers. Pas de quoi justifier l'emploi d'un dispositif de cryptage, par exemple...

Il y a aussi la solution du disque dur externe. J'ai repéré des boitiers en USB (FireWire c'est sensiblement plus cher) dans lequel on peut mettre un disque 3,1/2'' (j'en ai en stock, 20 ou même 40Go, c'est plus que suffisant), à 39 euros, et en alu (pas besoin de ventilateur, le boitier lui-même se charge de diffuser la chaleur). Mais si je peux sauver sur un disque du PC, je ne vois pas tellement l'intérêt d'acheter du matos en plus, à part bien sûr le fait de ne pas avoir besoin d'allumer le PC. Mais il faut quand même que je lui trouve une utilité à ce pauvre PC, il a bien le droit d'occuper sa retraite, non ?


----------



## Macbeth (21 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club, j'ai fait ça aussi, sur un Pentium II à 300mhz, sur lequel il ne devait pas y avoir plus de 32Mo de RAM, et un écran 15''...
> 
> À tous les coups, dans quelques années, quand on repensera qu'on a bossé sur des machines à presque 2Ghz, 1 ou 2Go de RAM, des écrans 19'' en seulement deux dimensions, et des tablettes graphiques qui ne prenaient même pas en compte les influx psychiques, on rigolera en se disant qu'on se contentait vraiment de pas grand-chose !



Là je suis battu... le miens était un mac quand même  et il avait 512 mo de ram.
Pour les influx psychique, tu parles du truc qui nous permettra de faire une bd de 46 planches en couleur rien qu'en y pensant et qui fera que tout le monde sera capable de nous concurencer ???


----------



## gibet_b (21 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> En outre, il y a peu à craindre (en cas de vol) concernant la confidentialité des données



Oui mais tu risques de perdre plus que deux ou trois jours de boulot, si tu te fais chourrer ton matos...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (22 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu risques de perdre plus que deux ou trois jours de boulot, si tu te fais chourrer ton matos...



Ah ben c'est sûr que je serai pas content, et carrément dans la panade...

Mais un MacBook dans un sac à dos c'est aussi discret qu'un carnet de croquis, et jusqu'ici je ne me suis jamais fait piquer mon carnet de croquis. 

Faut pas non plus paranoïer à outrance... S'il est trop risqué d'emporter son portable, alors vaut mieux s'acheter un Mac Mini (c'est moins cher) et rester à la maison.


----------



## gibet_b (22 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est sûr que je serai pas content, et carrément dans la panade...
> 
> Mais un MacBook dans un sac à dos c'est aussi discret qu'un carnet de croquis, et jusqu'ici je ne me suis jamais fait piquer mon carnet de croquis.
> 
> Faut pas non plus paranoïer à outrance... S'il est trop risqué d'emporter son portable, alors vaut mieux s'acheter un Mac Mini (c'est moins cher) et rester à la maison.



Si tu gardes toujours ton sac à dos avec toi, surtout dans le train, pas de soucis. Mais tes fichiers sont trop gros pour faire une sauvegarde assez régulière de l'album en cours sur DVD ? Que tu pourrais même mettre chez tes parents/ta copine/ta grand-mère/ton meilleur ami...


----------



## Silverscreen (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, j'ai pas eu le courage de me retaper tout le fil mais pour l'histoire de ta tablette graphique Bruno, keyspan a des pilotes compatibles MacIntel pour ses adaptateurs USB-Série ici

Évidemment, j'arrive peut-être trop tard


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (22 Juin 2006)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas eu le courage de me retaper tout le fil mais pour l'histoire de ta tablette graphique Bruno, keyspan a des pilotes compatibles MacIntel pour ses adaptateurs USB-Série ici



Ah ouais... Intéressant !

Mais je sais quand même pas trop quoi en penser...

J'étais tombé sur des forums où des utilisateurs de tablettes série passés au Mac rencontraient le même problème que moi, et le souci était plus du côté des drivers Wacom, apparemment. Parce que là, s'il faut un driver série-USB en plus du driver Wacom, pour faire croire au driver Wacom qu'il a bien affaire à une tablette USB, je reste un peu méfiant. Est-ce que les deux drivers l'un sur l'autre ça va rester fonctionnel ? C'est que c'est capricieux, ces machins...
Et côté finances, c'est toujours pareil : un machin qui marche pas, même si c'est moins cher qu'une tablette, c'est quand même de l'argent paumé. À force d'accumuler des avoirs ici et là pour des achats de matos que j'ai rendus parce que ça ne correspondait pas à ce que je voulais, je finis par hésiter...

Mais c'est très gentil de m'avoir transmis cette info, en tout cas, merci beaucoup. 

Dans un premier temps (mais pas avant deux ou trois semaines au mieux, je pense), je vais tester la tablette USB d'un copain sur le MacBook, sous MacOS X et sous Windoze. Normalement, à ce stade, j'aurai les idées plus claires sur la possibilité réelle de travailler les images sur le MB (et sous quel OS !).

Une chose à la fois...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juin 2006)

Dis... a tu lu le MP que je t'ai envoyé ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Juin 2006)

Encore un truc qui marche nickel : en plus de la connection ais&#233;e du MB sur les r&#233;pertoires partag&#233;s de mon r&#233;seau local sous Windoze, l'impression sur l'imprimante connect&#233;e &#224; l'un de mes PC est tout aussi ais&#233;e. J'ai pu imprimer fingers in the nose un p'tit texte r&#233;dig&#233; avec Smultron (mon &#233;diteur de texte pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; sous MacOS X pour l'instant). L'imprimante est d&#233;sormais connue du MacBook et je n'ai plus rien &#224; configurer.
Tous ces trucs qui marchent du premier coup, moi &#231;a me ferait presque peur, des fois... J'chuis pas habitu&#233; ! 

En revanche, je suis bien emb&#234;t&#233; de ne pas encore pouvoir faire tourner OpenOffice dessus... Il faut encore patienter un peu avec qu'il marche sur Mac Intel, et c'est un peu frustrant.

Vivement, aussi, que les housses genre Be-ez ou Crumple au format du MacBook soient enfin disponibles ! Il ne manque plus &#224; cette petite merveille qu'un petit costard bien ajust&#233; &#224; son &#233;l&#233;gante silhouette...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juin 2006)

Regarde par ici


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Vivement, aussi, que les housses genre Be-ez ou Crumple au format du MacBook soient enfin disponibles ! Il ne manque plus &#224; cette petite merveille qu'un petit costard bien ajust&#233; &#224; son &#233;l&#233;gante silhouette...


tu as d&#233;j&#224; ce genre de houses disponibles
celle la sont magnifiques
larobe
une que je trouve tr&#232;s cholie 
etc etc
maintenant tu demandes &#224; une couturi&#232;re de te faire quelque chose avec un tissu que tu choisis toi m&#234;me et hop c'est partit 

(edit) hi hi hi j'avais pas vu ce fil :bebe:


----------



## Tarul (25 Juin 2006)

pour openoffice, si tu n'as pas envie d'utiliser une version instable d'OO2, tu peux prendre la version powerpc+X11. Ce n'est pas le top si tu as peu de ram, mais c'est toujours mieux que rien.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juin 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> pour openoffice, si tu n'as pas envie d'utiliser une version instable d'OO2, tu peux prendre la version powerpc+X11. Ce n'est pas le top si tu as peu de ram, mais c'est toujours mieux que rien.


A tester, parce que je trouve quand même plus rapide qu'Office, même sous Rosetta...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

Pour l'instant, je n'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire tourner aucune des versions d'OpenOffice que j'ai install&#233;es... Je suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a vienne du fait que le MacBook soit un MacIntel, si &#231;a se trouve j'ai omis d'installer un truc avant (genre Java ou je ne sais quoi).
L'appli s'installe en effet sans probl&#232;me, mais quand je la lance, son ic&#244;ne gigote un peu dans le dock, puis dispara&#238;t, sans que rien ne se soit lanc&#233;... 

C'est pas dramatique, je me sers plut&#244;t d'un &#233;diteur de texte pour bosser mes sc&#233;narios, mais y'a quand m&#234;me quelques trucs pour lesquels j'ai besoin d'un traitement de texte.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2006)

Tu as install&#233; X11 ? Je pense que cela vient de l&#224;. Cela permet de faire fonctionner les applis venant de linux&co  Il est sur le CD de Mac OS. Pour savoir comment faire, va voir ici.

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

Ah ben en effet, &#231;a marche d&#233;j&#224; mieux... 

Seul (gros) hic : j'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher d'aller tripatouiller les r&#233;glages de X11, et du coup je me retrouve bloqu&#233;... 
J'ai activ&#233; l'option "plein &#233;cran", mais ensuite je ne sais plus comment en sortir.
Le seul truc que j'ai trouv&#233; c'est, dans la fen&#234;tre de terminal de X11, de trouver le process de X11 avec ps -aux et de le killer... Bon, &#231;a marche, mais si je relance X11 je n'ai pas le temps d'aller dans son menu d&#233;roulant pour re-r&#233;gler les options en d&#233;sactivant "plein &#233;cran", puisqu'il passe aussit&#244;t en plein &#233;cran, de sorte que je n'ai plus le menu... 

Bref, c'est la pagaille...

...et pour un linuxien, c'est la honte.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben en effet, ça marche déjà mieux...
> 
> Seul (gros) hic : j'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'aller tripatouiller les réglages de X11, et du coup je me retrouve bloqué...
> J'ai activé l'option "plein écran", mais ensuite je ne sais plus comment en sortir.
> ...



Bonne nouvelle. Essaie de supprimer le fichier com.apple.x11.plist (recherche avec ton pote light  ), je pense que ça devrait fonctionner  

Ralalala, c'est linuxien. Vivement que tu sois plus mac user que linuxien


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as déjà ce genre de houses disponibles
> celle la sont magnifiques
> larobe
> une que je trouve très cholie
> ...



Pour l'instant, les housses annoncées sur le web ne sont pas encore dispo en magasin, or je préfère en général acheter dans le "vrai monde" (j'ai d'ailleurs procédé comme ça pour le MacBook), moins par sentiment de sécurité que pour faire marcher le petit commerce (quand il est sympathique et de bon conseil), parce ça me semble tout de même plus agréable d'avoir affaire à des êtres humains qu'à des formulaires en ligne. Donc j'attends...

Pour ce qui est de la housse sur-mesure, oui, c'est en projet aussi, mais faute de disponibilité de ma couturière préférée, c'est pas pour tout de suite, donc en attendant, je compte quand même protéger mon nouveau jouet avec une housse (pas trop chère) du commerce. Un truc de base mais pas trop moche de chez Be-ez ou Crumpler fera très bien l'affaire, mais je préfère attendre la sortie du modèle à la bonne taille, plutôt que de me contenter, par trop d'impatience, d'un modèle pour 14'' qui sera, forcément, un peu trop "baggy" pour le MacBook.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle. Essaie de supprimer le fichier com.apple.x11.plist (recherche avec ton pote light  ), je pense que ça devrait fonctionner



Ouf... Merci !


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> plutôt que de me contenter, par trop d'impatience, d'un modèle pour 14'' qui sera, forcément, un peu trop "baggy" pour le MacBook.



Tu as bien raison, car j'ai moi-même une podezobe pour mon PowerBook, mais pas une exprès pour, et c'est franchement merdique.

Sinon, pour X11, de rien, on est là pour ça. Sache que souvent, lorsque tu patouilles dans les préférences, et qu'il t'arrive ce genre de mésaventure, tu peux supprimer le fichier plist de l'application, cela supprimera toutes les préférences de l'application, et tu recommenceras avec les préf par défaut.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Sache que souvent, lorsque tu patouilles dans les préférences, et qu'il t'arrive ce genre de mésaventure, tu peux supprimer le fichier plist de l'application, cela supprimera toutes les préférences de l'application, et tu recommenceras avec les préf par défaut.



C'est en effet ce que j'ai supposé quand je me suis baladé dans le répertoire concerné...
Il me semble y avoir vu l'équivalent des fichiers de config (invisibles, car leur nom est précédé d'un point) qu'on trouve sous Linux dans le répertoire perso, et qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à supprimer ou renommer en cas de merdouillage d'un soft suite à une configuration hasardeuse...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Juin 2006)

Bon maintenant c'est l'utilisation de Blender qui me cause probl&#232;me... 

C'est un des softs que j'ai install&#233;s en premier sur ce MacBook, mais je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de le tester en version Mac. Or il est tellement sp&#233;cial, question interface, que je me retrouve un peu dans la panade. J'ai d&#233;marr&#233; ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3857870#post3857870
pour essayer de ne pas tout mettre en vrac dans le pr&#233;sent sujet (m&#234;me s'il r&#233;pond au th&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ral "B.B. switche, tous aux abris !" ).


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé c'est, dans la fenêtre de terminal de X11, de trouver le process de X11 avec ps -aux et de le killer...



J'ai trouvé une commande pour les fainéants ( moi:rateau: ) qui évite de devoir chercher le PID du process... c'est "*killall nom_appli"*  Et non "killall" ne tue pas toutes les applications, mais seulement l'application concernée...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juin 2006)

Attention de bien respecter les majuscules dans le nom de l'appli, et il faut mettre des guillemets si le nom de l'appli contient des espaces


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Juin 2006)

Yeepeee !
Je vais peut-&#234;tre r&#233;cup&#233;rer la tablette Wacom Intuos A4 d'un pote, la semaine prochaine... 


Voil&#224; un switch progressif, mais qui s'annonce bien...


----------



## gibet_b (27 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Yeepeee !
> Je vais peut-être récupérer la tablette Wacom Intuos A4 d'un pote, la semaine prochaine...
> 
> 
> Voilà un switch progressif, mais qui s'annonce bien...



Disons qu'on a déjà vu pire...


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Yeepeee !
> Je vais peut-être récupérer la tablette Wacom Intuos A4 d'un pote, la semaine prochaine...
> 
> 
> Voilà un switch progressif, mais qui s'annonce bien...


Mis à part la tablette quels sont les autres points noirs ?


----------



## gibet_b (27 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part la tablette quels sont les autres points noirs ?



Blender et ses (enfin certains) raccourcis clavier inactifs l'on traumatisé


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Blender et ses (enfin certains) raccourcis clavier inactifs l'on traumatisé


Au point de créer un autre sujet :bebe:  _ (ce qui est une bonne idée  )_


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Juillet 2006)

C&#244;t&#233; stabilit&#233;, je suis tout de m&#234;me perplexe. 

Difficile de dire si c'est l'OS ou la machine qui est en cause, mais  j'ai connu deux "vrais" (j'entend par l&#224; que l'OS est paralys&#233;, et pas  seulement l'&#233;ventuelle application fautive, et qu'il n'y a donc m&#234;me pas  moyen de sauver les travaux en cours) plantages en l'espace de deux  semaines, pour des causes inconnues, en plus, et impossibles &#224; reproduire. 
Il n'est &#233;videmment pas exclu que la jeunesse du couple MacIntel / MacOS  soit en cause, mais &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me une fr&#233;quence apparente de plantages  nettement sup&#233;rieure &#224; ce que j'ai avec PC + WinXP qui, quoi qu'on en  dise, ne plante plus gu&#232;re depuis un bail (&#224; config hardware stable,  s'entend, car &#233;videmment avec mes probl&#232;mes r&#233;cents de surchauffe, mon  PC ne s'est pas montr&#233; d'une stabilit&#233; exemplaire, mais aucun soft  n'&#233;tait en cause, pour le coup). 

&#199;a ne change rien &#224; mon choix et &#224; ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence, qui demeurent acquis &#224;  Apple d&#233;sormais, principalement parce que la somme d'emmerdements hors plantage est bien sup&#233;rieure sur PC+Win que sur Mac, mais &#231;a relativise sacr&#233;ment les propos lus ici et l&#224; , qui ne sont (souvent) pas moins partisans que ceux de nombre de linuxiens ou de BSDistes (je  n'ose dire "windoziens", je ne sais pas si cette race existe, tant le  concept est peu communautaire ).

Bon, c'est p&#244; grave, et puis deux plantages c'est pas non plus significatif : deux plantages sur deux semaines &#231;a fait pas forc&#233;ment un plantage par semaine, dans l'absolu &#231;a fait que deux plantages, c'est tout, rien ne prouve qu'il y en aura d'autres avant un bail... Mais disons que &#231;a remet en place quelques id&#233;es re&#231;ues.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juillet 2006)

Il faut voir, c'est peut-être effectivement les nouveaux drivers Intel qui manquent un peu de stabilité... 

Quel genre de blocage ? à quel moment exactement ??? même si c'est aléatoire, il doit certainement y avoir un point commun...

Est-ce que par hasard tu as activé les "coins actifs", notamment pour activer les Widgets ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Juillet 2006)

Non, pas de coins actifs...

Et je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'il faille sp&#233;cialement chercher des points communs, car les deux plantages &#233;taient diff&#233;rents.

Le premier a eu lieu le premier jour, et vraisemblablement c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me li&#233; au r&#233;seau (une machine sous windoze venait de s'allumer sur le r&#233;seau local, et j'&#233;tais en train d'essayer de me connecter sur une autre). Dans ce cas, MacOS X &#233;tait paralys&#233; : aucune application ne r&#233;pondait. Je pouvais bouger le pointeur de la souris, mais cliquer nulle part, ni rien obtenir au clavier.

Le deuxi&#232;me a eu lieu ce matin (donc deux semaines plus tard). Cette fois, je venais de lancer un soft d'&#233;coute de web radio (fstream), et il y avait une ou deux autres applis allum&#233;es en m&#234;me temps, dont Firefox. Cette fois, j'ai eu le pop-up gris de la mort : la bo&#238;te d'alerte annon&#231;ant en plusieurs langues que je dois &#233;teindre mon ordinateur avec le bouton on/off.
Les deux cas semblent dissemblables, et je ne suis pas en mesure d'en indentifier clairement la cause. Mais s'il s'agit, comme je tends &#224; le croire, de probl&#232;mes caus&#233;s par des &#233;l&#233;ments ou des applications instables (probl&#232;me de gestion r&#233;seau, probl&#232;me avec une appli peut-&#234;tre un peu bugg&#233;e -mais &#231;a n'est qu'hypotht&#233;tique, je ne veux surtout pas mettre en cause la qualit&#233; de fstream qui n'y est peut-&#234;tre pour rien-), &#231;a n'excuse pas que l'OS lui-m&#234;me ait mal r&#233;agi. Un Unix n'est pas suppos&#233; se prendre les pieds dans le tapis en cas de p&#233;pin d'une appli ou d'un service r&#233;seau.

Donc j'esp&#232;re juste que &#231;a ne va pas se reproduire trop souvent, &#231;a ne serait pas tr&#232;s cool... Moi mon id&#233;e, au d&#233;part, c'&#233;tait de migrer d'un OS lourdingue mal fichu vers un OS qui, m&#234;me propri&#233;taire, pr&#233;sente a priori les qualit&#233;s d'un Unix.

Mais encore une fois, en l'&#233;tat, je ne peux pas vraiment juger, car il m'est difficile d'isoler la cause de ces probl&#232;mes ponctuels, ou de les diagnostiquer de quelque mani&#232;re que ce soit. Mais &#231;a reste bizarre qu'un OS bas&#233; sur BSD se plante de la sorte.

On verra bien...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Juillet 2006)

Non, pas de coins actifs...

Et je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'il faille sp&#233;cialement chercher des points communs, car les deux plantages &#233;taient diff&#233;rents.

Le premier a eu lieu le premier jour, et vraisemblablement c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me li&#233; au r&#233;seau (une machine sous windoze venait de s'allumer sur le r&#233;seau local, et j'&#233;tais en train d'essayer de me connecter sur une autre). Dans ce cas, MacOS X &#233;tait paralys&#233; : aucune application ne r&#233;pondait. Je pouvais bouger le pointeur de la souris, mais cliquer nulle part, ni rien obtenir au clavier.

Le deuxi&#232;me a eu lieu ce matin (donc deux semaines plus tard). Cette fois, je venais de lancer un soft d'&#233;coute de web radio (fstream), et il y avait une ou deux autres applis allum&#233;es en m&#234;me temps, dont Firefox. Cette fois, j'ai eu le pop-up gris de la mort : la bo&#238;te d'alerte annon&#231;ant en plusieurs langues que je dois &#233;teindre mon ordinateur avec le bouton on/off.
Les deux cas semblent dissemblables, et je ne suis pas en mesure d'en indentifier clairement la cause. Mais s'il s'agit, comme je tends &#224; le croire, de probl&#232;mes caus&#233;s par des &#233;l&#233;ments ou des applications instables (probl&#232;me de gestion r&#233;seau, probl&#232;me avec une appli peut-&#234;tre un peu bugg&#233;e -mais &#231;a n'est qu'hypotht&#233;tique, je ne veux surtout pas mettre en cause la qualit&#233; de fstream qui n'y est peut-&#234;tre pour rien-), &#231;a n'excuse pas que l'OS lui-m&#234;me ait mal r&#233;agi. Un Unix n'est pas suppos&#233; se prendre les pieds dans le tapis en cas de p&#233;pin d'une appli ou d'un service r&#233;seau.

Donc j'esp&#232;re juste que &#231;a ne va pas se reproduire trop souvent, &#231;a ne serait pas tr&#232;s cool... Moi mon id&#233;e, au d&#233;part, c'&#233;tait de migrer d'un OS lourdingue mal fichu vers un OS qui, m&#234;me propri&#233;taire, pr&#233;sente a priori les qualit&#233;s d'un Unix.

Mais encore une fois, en l'&#233;tat, je ne peux pas vraiment juger, car il m'est difficile d'isoler la cause de ces probl&#232;mes ponctuels, ou de les diagnostiquer de quelque mani&#232;re que ce soit. Mais &#231;a reste bizarre qu'un OS bas&#233; sur BSD se plante de la sorte.

On verra bien...


----------



## gibet_b (1 Juillet 2006)

En ce qui concerne le problème réseau, combien de temps as-tu attendu avant d'éteindre la machine ? Car j'ai eu également ce problème avec des partages windows, et ça finissait par se déplanter, mais il fallait attendre parfois quelques minutes  Maintenant, je n'ai que des macs, donc je n'ai plus de problèmes de réseaux  

En ce qui concerne des déplantages possibles, peut-être ne connais-tu pas encore toutes les techniques  On a parfois l'impression que tout l'OS est gelé, mais en fait ce n'est pas le cas. Par exemple, desfois, si on a le terminal dans le dock, on peut le lancer et faire un KILL. Il faut parfois déjà cliquer sur l'icône du finder dans le dock (même si le dock semble figer, ca active la barre de menu du finder) et ensuite faire un "Menu Pomme" > "Forcer à quitter". J'en oublie sans doute.

Je peux t'assurer (et ce n'est pas par fanatisme, je crois pouvoir être encore objectif lol) qu'aujourd'hui, je ne suis jamais obligé d'éteindre ma machine en cas de plantage, j'arrive toujours à récupérer l'OS en bon état. Je n'éteins mon ordinateur que les soirs, et je le rallume le matin.

Cela dit, tu n'as pas l'air trop appeuré, donc je pense que tu vas t'en sortir comme un grand et découvrir tranquillement les petites finesses de mac os au jour le jour.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Juillet 2006)

Ben en tout cas j'ai suffisamment l'habitude de Linux pour ne pas &#234;tre totalement perdu sur un Unix, mais le cas que j'&#233;voquais ne permettait vraiment plus de cliquer nulle part ni de saisir quoi que ce soit au clavier, donc impossible de lancer une fen&#234;tre de terminal.
Sinon, c'est &#233;videmment ce que j'aurais fait ! J'aurais ainsi pu aller voir quels process &#233;taient encore actifs, ou tenter de "killer" ce qui pouvait &#234;tre une source de blocage...

Mais l&#224;, non, y'avait r&#233;ellement rien &#224; faire.

Bien s&#251;r, je ne me laisse pas effrayer par une interface graphique qui part en vrille, je me doute que &#231;a peut arriver. L&#224; j'ai parl&#233; de plantages qui &#233;taient manifestement de vrais merdouillages du noyau.

Mais je confirme, &#231;a ne me fait pas plus peur que &#231;a...


----------



## gibet_b (1 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai parlé de plantages qui étaient manifestement de vrais merdouillages du noyau.



Possible :mouais:  quoique normalement, quand le noyau merdouille, tu as une sorte d'écran bleu de la mort qui dit : "Kernel Panic" (au moins, c'est parlant). Ça, ça m'est arrive deux fois en un an et demi, de manière assez rapproché (d'ailleurs, ça ne m'est pas arrivé depuis un an). 

Tout le mal que je te souhaite, c'est que tu finisses par être aussi satisfait de ton mac (et de mac os) que moi des miens. Je le redis : moi, y a pas photo niveau stabilité, comparé à Win, quelque soit sa version. 

N'hésite pas à nous redonner ton avis dans deux ou trois mois, quand tu auras découvert quelques facettes cachées de mac os x


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite pas à nous redonner ton avis dans deux ou trois mois, quand tu auras découvert quelques facettes cachées de mac os x



Déjà, d'ici une semaine, si je récupère effectivement, comme ça semble se profiler, une tablette Wacom USB, je serai en mesure de dire si oui ou non je peux réellement migrer sur MacBook pour travailler les pages de ma BD.

À suivre, donc...


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'ai jamais eu de plantage irrécupérable sauf un ...... FrontRow, bah oui quand ça plante tu le lance comment le terminal :rateau: ça n'empêche que ça la fout mal ...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Un Unix n'est pas supposé se prendre les pieds dans le tapis en cas de pépin d'une appli ou d'un service réseau.


Ça dépend, si une appli fait appel à un composant interne mal écrit, ça peut arriver.

Pour le blocage réseau, il n'est pas impossible que OS X en ce moment là attend la réponse de Windows. A priori il devrait se débloquer au bout d'un certains temps...

Et ton écran gris c'est bien le "Kernel Panic" de la mort, et en général ça correspond bien à un problème d'un composant interne... un driver défectueux... Il y a eu à une époque le même soucis avec le modem FAST 800 de Sagem... KP systématique...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, si une appli fait appel à un composant interne mal écrit, ça peut arriver.



C'est quelque chose de ce genre qui vient de se reproduire à l'instant :

KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS de fstream...
Je retire donc toutes les précautions oratoires prises précédemment à propos de ce logiciel (et c'est fort dommage, parce que j'en apprécie l'usage).

Reste qu'il est difficile de dire si c'est l'appli qui a écrit là où elle ne devait pas, ou si comme tu le suggères elle a fait appel à un composant interne qui n'est pas tout à fait irréprochable.

Cela dit, je maintiens que sous Unix, en principe, ça ne devrait pas arriver : qu'un composant du système soit mal fichu, on peut l'imaginer, mais qu'il plante le kernel, ça paraît tout de même bizarre, mais bon.

Enfin là ça n'est pas ce qui s'est produit, puisque seul fstream s'est planté, ce qui est, somme toute, beaucoup plus "normal". Une appli, ça peut planter, personne n'est à l'abri d'un bug, surtout dans une petit appli gratos développée pour le fun par un passionné.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour le blocage réseau, il n'est pas impossible que OS X en ce moment là attend la réponse de Windows. A priori il devrait se débloquer au bout d'un certains temps...



Peut-être, en effet, n'ai-je pas été assez patient... Je verrai bien quand je serai confronté de nouveau à la même situation, encore que je m'en passerais tout aussi bien. 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et ton écran gris c'est bien le "Kernel Panic" de la mort, et en général ça correspond bien à un problème d'un composant interne... un driver défectueux... Il y a eu à une époque le même soucis avec le modem FAST 800 de Sagem... KP systématique...



J'en avais entendu parler (du kernel panic), j'ai enfin fait sa connaissance...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

Je te ressure que sur Linux ou n'importe quel autres systèmes Unix, si un driver cause un plantage, dans la majorité des cas ça plante le kernel aussi... 

Je pensais en fait à ta tablette, as-tu fini par installer un driver ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je te ressure que sur Linux ou n'importe quel autres systèmes Unix, si un driver cause un plantage, dans la majorité des cas ça plante le kernel aussi...


Ben j'ai dû avoir vachement de chance, alors, parce que jusqu'ici je n'ai pas le souvenir que ça me soit arrivé ! Pourtant j'utilise Linux depuis un sacré bout de temps...



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais en fait à ta tablette, as-tu fini par installer un driver ?


Baheuuuu... J'attends d'avoir la tablette, pour ça, c'est tout de même plus logique, non ? 

Mardi, je vais voir le pote qui veut bien me refiler sa Wacom A4 USB (je ne sais pas encore à quel prix), et j'emporte mon MacBook pour tester de suite. À tout hasard, en tout cas, j'ai téléchargé les derniers drivers Wacom, mais j'attends pour les installer que la tablette soit connectée.



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> quand tu auras découvert quelques facettes cachées de mac os x


Ah ben justement, tiens, y'a un machin qui me tracasse un peu...

Voilà, c'est p't'être idiot comme question, mais y'a un truc qui m'a toujours bien plu sous Windoze, c'est que le menu déroulant d'une application est toujours accessible au clavier. Par exemple on presse ALT+f, et ça déroule le menu Fichier, à partir de quoi on peut naviguer dedans avec les touches fléchées. Pratique, si on n'a pas en mémoire le raccourci clavier de l'option de menu précise qu'on cherchait, ou même dans le cas où celle-ci n'a pas de raccourci clavier qui lui soit propre. Pratique aussi, quand on a les deux mains sur le clavier parce qu'on utilise une appli (un éditeur de texte, par exemple) qui ne nécessite jamais l'utilisation de la souris. Si on tape à deux mains, on n'a pas forcément envie de devoir aller chercher la souris pour dénicher cette fichue fonction dont on sait qu'elle est dans tel menu.

Or j'ai eu beau chercher, y compris dans des sites sur les raccourcis-clavier de MacOS X (mais j'ai p't'être mal cherché, ça m'est arrivé plus d'une fois ), je n'ai rien trouvé de tel concernant le Mac. Est-ce à dire qu'il faut nécessairement utiliser la souris pour accéder aux menus déroulant ? Bon, OK, c'est vrai qu'a priori c'est un peu dans l'idée de faciliter l'accès aux options avec la souris que les menus déroulants (et les icônes, et les fenêtres) ont été conçus. Mais l'accès à ces menus et à leurs options au clavier reste une méthode extrêmement ergonomique, et j'ai peine à croire qu'un système si orienté vers l'ergonomie puisse me refuser ce qui est tellement bien implanté sous Windoze, ce serait paradoxal...

Mais si ça se trouve (et j'en serais ravi, cela va sans dire ! ) c'est encore un de ces trucs qui étaient tellement évidents et tellement fastoches qu'en bon windozien je ne l'ai pas trouvé parce que je m'attendais à plus difficile.


----------



## gibet_b (2 Juillet 2006)

Ben, à vrai dire, je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Moi je m'en servais jamais sous windows mais c'est vrai que quand on a ses habitudes...

Quel merde ce mac os x


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Juillet 2006)

Ctrl-F2, puis Fi pour Fichier, F pour Fen&#234;tre, E pour &#201;dition, etc., et(ou) fl&#232;ches directionnelles 

Si &#231;a ne marche pas, faire Ctrl-F1 avant pour activer la navigation par "acc&#232;s au clavier complet" (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me/Clavier et souris/Raccourcis clavier).


EDIT : Un petit avertissement, Apple &#224; la mauvaise manie (d'o&#249; lui vient-elle d'ailleurs ? ) de repr&#233;senter dans les raccourcis, la touche Ctrl ainsi : *^*


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai dû avoir vachement de chance, alors, parce que jusqu'ici je n'ai pas le souvenir que ça me soit arrivé ! Pourtant j'utilise Linux depuis un sacré bout de temps...


Non... non ce n'est pas une question de chance, Linux est un OS qui est déjà rodé et connu, donc la conception des drivers ou les extensions kernel est mieux maîtrisée... Sous OS X PPC il y a nettement moins de problèmes et le dernier KP devrait daté depuis un moment déjà. L'inconnu pour le moment concerne OS X Intel, qui est encore tout récent. C'est la raison pour laquelle beaucoup d'applications ou de drivers sont encore en beta ou  préversion... Je pense que c'est une des raisons d'instabilité d'OS X Intel...




			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Baheuuuu... J'attends d'avoir la tablette, pour ça, c'est tout de même plus logique, non ?


Je pensais que tu avais reussi à trouver un driver pour la tablette dont tu parlais au début de ton switch...


----------



## Tarul (3 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non... non ce n'est pas une question de chance, Linux est un OS qui est déjà rodé et connu, donc la conception des drivers ou les extensions kernel est mieux maîtrisée... Sous OS X PPC il y a nettement moins de problèmes et le dernier KP devrait daté depuis un moment déjà. L'inconnu pour le moment concerne OS X Intel, qui est encore tout récent. C'est la raison pour laquelle beaucoup d'applications ou de drivers sont encore en beta ou  préversion... Je pense que c'est une des raisons d'instabilité d'OS X Intel...
> 
> 
> 
> Je pensais que tu avais reussi à trouver un driver pour la tablette dont tu parlais au début de ton switch...


je dirais que normalement, les périphérique produits par apple ne devrait pas connaître de kp sur intel, vu que cette version était développé depuis le debut ^^.

Par conter si les 2 plantages, n'était jute un état d'attente "lourd" il devrait rester des trace dans les consoles.log ousysteme.log, non?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je dirais que normalement, les périphérique produits par apple ne devrait pas connaître de kp sur intel, vu que cette version était développé depuis le debut ^^.
> 
> Par conter si les 2 plantages, n'était jute un état d'attente "lourd" il devrait rester des trace dans les consoles.log ousysteme.log, non?


Exact dans les deux cas...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Juillet 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl-F2, puis Fi pour Fichier, F pour Fenêtre, E pour Édition, etc., et(ou) flèches directionnelles
> 
> Si ça ne marche pas, faire Ctrl-F1 avant pour activer la navigation par "accès au clavier complet" (Préférences Système/Clavier et souris/Raccourcis clavier).



Argh... Sur le clavier du MacBook, F1, avec ou sans CTRL, réduit la luminosité de l'écran, ça aide pas... En tout cas, je n'arrive pas du tout à activer la navigation au clavier, j'ai vraiment pas trouvé le truc. 



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Un petit avertissement, Apple à la mauvaise manie (d'où lui vient-elle d'ailleurs ? ) de représenter dans les raccourcis, la touche Ctrl ainsi : *^*



Pas de souci, c'est la notation courante sur PC aussi... 

Bon, en tout cas c'est raté pour la tablette A4 de récup : en fait c'était une A4+, donc trop grande pour moi, pas pratique, et aussi trop chère (ça vaut le prix qu'on me l'a proposée, à n'en pas douter, mais je ne peux pas mettre autant de sous dans une tablette qui ne correspond pas vraiment à mes besoins, je serais beaucoup plus à l'aise sur une A5, et vu l'usage intensif que je vais en faire autant prendre le modèle qui me convient vraiment).

Comme je viens de livrer quelques pages de ma BD (donc je vais avoir un peu de sous ) je me commande une Intuos 3 A5 neuve, je devrais la recevoir d'ici une bonne semaine je pense...


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Argh... Sur le clavier du MacBook, F1, avec ou sans CTRL, r&#233;duit la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran, &#231;a aide pas... En tout cas, je n'arrive pas du tout &#224; activer la navigation au clavier, j'ai vraiment pas trouv&#233; le truc.


Ah oui, c'est vrai que tu es sur un portable. Il faut combiner alors avec la touche Fn. &#199;a n'est pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant comme &#231;a, mais je crois que tu peux en r&#233;alit&#233; inverser cet &#233;tat de fait, et choisir que quand tu fais Ctrl-F2 ce soit la navigation dans le menu qui s'active, et que quand tu fais Fn-Ctrl-F2 ce soit le r&#233;glage de la luminosit&#233; qui s'active.

Attends qu'un utilisateur de portable t'indique comment faire, car moi... avec un desktop  :rateau: :mouais: 
Tu peux peut-&#234;tre aussi jeter un &#339;il dans l'Aide, c'est certainement indiqu&#233; .


----------



## gibet_b (5 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Comme je viens de livrer quelques pages de ma BD (donc je vais avoir un peu de sous ) je me commande une Intuos 3 A5 neuve, je devrais la recevoir d'ici une bonne semaine je pense...



En voilà une bonne nouvelle !

La navigation au clavier fonctionne sur mon iMac


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2006)

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me>Clavier et souris>Onglet clavier>Cocher "utiliser les touches F1-F12 pour contr&#244;ler les fonctions logicielles


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juillet 2006)

Ah ouiiiii... Tout de suite, &#231;a marche d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup mieux !!!! 

Merci beaucoup, et d&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas avoir trouv&#233; &#231;a tout seul, c'est vrai que c'est MacOS X, et qu'en cherchant avec un tant soit peu de logique j'aurais trouv&#233; facilement. 

Pendant qu'on est dans les touches de fonction... Sur la touche F7 (de mon MacBook, en tout cas, je ne sais pas comment c'est sur un clavier Mac de bureau) y'a deux p'tits rectangles l'un sur l'autre (fen&#234;tres ?), et je ne vois pas quel effet c'est suppos&#233; avoir...


----------



## gibet_b (5 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, et désolé de ne pas avoir trouvé ça tout seul, c'est vrai que c'est MacOS X, et qu'en cherchant avec un tant soit peu de logique j'aurais trouvé facilement.



Je te sens moqueur    



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'on est dans les touches de fonction... Sur la touche F7 (de mon MacBook, en tout cas, je ne sais pas comment c'est sur un clavier Mac de bureau) y'a deux p'tits rectangles l'un sur l'autre (fenêtres ?), et je ne vois pas quel effet c'est supposé avoir...



Ce serait pas pour basculer d'un écran à l'autre quand tu en as un second branché ? Ou pour basculer sur la sortie TV (si il y en a une) ? Tu as cherché dans l'aide ou le manuel de ton MacBook ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens moqueur


Non non, je me sentais bel et bien comme une nouille de ne pas avoir trouv&#233; &#231;a tout seul...



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas pour basculer d'un &#233;cran &#224; l'autre quand tu en as un second branch&#233; ? Ou pour basculer sur la sortie TV (si il y en a une) ? Tu as cherch&#233; dans l'aide ou le manuel de ton MacBook ?


Yargle !!! Miracle : je viens de trouver "Aide Mac" o&#249;, comme de juste, tout est expliqu&#233;...

Super nouille on-line... :rose:

Eh bien voil&#224; un document que je vais assidument consulter, maintenant que j'ai trouv&#233; o&#249; il est... 

Edit : heu, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une sortie TV sur le MacBook... La prise mini-DVI permet de brancher un moniteur externe via un adaptateur DVI ou VGA (moi j'ai pris un VGA, ce qui est peut-&#234;tre idiot vu que mon 19'' LCD est pourvu d'une entr&#233;e DVI, mais bon). Mais je ne sais (je suppose que non) s'il est possible de connecter le MB &#224; un t&#233;l&#233;viseur sans ajouter un matos genre convertisseur...


----------



## gibet_b (5 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà un document que je vais assidument consulter, maintenant que j'ai trouvé où il est...



C'est vrai que venant de Windows, on a tendance à oublier l'aide du système. Et c'est dommage, car elle n'est pas mal faite sur Mac OS.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que venant de Windows, on a tendance à oublier l'aide du système.



Microsoft transforme l'informatique en stage de survie. La devise de tout utilisateur de Windoze devrait être "tout ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort"... 

Bon, je caricature un peu, là, ça doit être l'effet du switch encore récent.


----------



## gibet_b (5 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je caricature un peu, là, ça doit être l'effet du switch encore récent.



Tout le mal que je te souhaite, c'est que cet effet dure longtemps (et aussi que tu ais le succès que tu mérites avec Showergate). En tout cas, chez moi, ça me toujours le même effet depuis un peu plus d'un an...


----------



## Tarul (5 Juillet 2006)

je suis bien d'accord, l'aide de mac Os X est tr&#233;s bonne compar&#233; &#224; Windows.
M&#234;me la doc d'apple pour les developper est relativement facile a lire pour un gars comme moi qui lit mal l'anglais 

Aujourd'hui j'ai suivis un tit tuto pour cocoa, et j'ai pondu ma "premi&#232;re appli" cocoa-objC 

bref, il est clair aussi que pour moi aussi, mac os X est un des syst&#232;mes(ou le syst&#232;me) le plus user freindly que je connaisses.  M&#234;me si je suis oblig&#233; de garder mon windows pour X raison


----------



## bloom1 (6 Juillet 2006)

Et est-ce qu'il y a des photos ???
Si oui, ca serais plaisant de donner le lien direct lol, car fouiller dans les photos de switch ce n'est pas évident(si elles sont dedans biensûr :rateau
En tout cas, ca serais plaisant d'avoir de belles photos


----------



## bloom1 (6 Juillet 2006)

Ah oui et si quelqu'ua une r&#232;gle pour mesurer l'&#233;cran en Centim&#232;tres
Ca serait plaisant d'avoir les mesures *horizontale et verticale* de l'&#233;cran(*pas verticale*)... Car l&#224; j'h&#233;site encore un peu pour le Macbook  Donc ca me convainquerais peut-&#234;tre un peu


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

28,5 x 18 cm

et je suppose que tu voulais dire "pas diagonale" et non "pas verticale". 

Les photos &#231;a viendra, mais l&#224; j'suis carr&#233;ment &#224; la bourre dans mon boulot... D&#232;s que j'aurai install&#233; mon espace de travail un peu mieux (donc int&#233;gr&#233; la tablette graphique, et vir&#233; un 19'' CRT qui encombre mon bureau) je m'en occupe.

D'ici l&#224;, il y a d&#233;j&#224; quelques photos ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140425&page=4
pour voir comment c'&#233;tait avant le switch.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Nouveau plantage ce matin...

J'&#233;tais tranquillement dans Firefox, aucune autre application lanc&#233;e, je  clique sur un lien pour aller voir la page pr&#233;sentant les nouvelles pubs  Apple en VF, et bing, l'&#233;cran de la mort qui m'annonce en je ne sais plus  combien de langues que je dois red&#233;marrer mon Mac en appuyant sur la  touche ON/OFF.

Quand finalement j'ai pu red&#233;marrer puis aller voir ces fameuses pubs avec la voix fran&#231;aise de Ross dans "Friends", o&#249; on m'explique qu'un Mac &#231;a ne plante pas comme un PC, j'avoue que &#231;a m'a laiss&#233; perplexe...

Bon, il y a sans doutes des raisons &#224; &#231;a, je doute que mon PC ait &#233;t&#233; marabout&#233; ou soit la nouvelle victime de la mal&#233;diction de Touthankamon. J'imagine que la jeunesse du couple Mac+Intel peut expliquer bien des petits soucis de ce genre, et encore une fois &#231;a ne change rien au fait que ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence va d&#233;sormais au Mac, mais sur son "infaillibilit&#233;" (relativement au PC en tout cas), l&#224;, je n'ai clairement plus aucun doute : quatre plantages en un mois, c'est carr&#233;ment dix fois plus que mon PC, les aminches...

Je viens en tout cas de proc&#233;der &#224; la mise &#224; jour vers OS X 10.4.7, en esp&#233;rant que les &#233;ventuelles causes logicielles de ces paralysies y trouveront leur solution.


----------



## gibet_b (6 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau plantage ce matin...



Ça fait donc 3 kernel panic, c'est ça ?  

Là, j'avoue vraiment que je suis très très surpris. Et je ne suis pas le seul. Comme dit plus haut, j'ai eu deux kernel panic, sur mon mac mini il y a plus d'un an et de manière rapprochée et aucun avec mon mac intel.

Comme tu dis, il doit y avoir une raison, car les kernel panic sont des choses qui arrivent très très très très rarement. Il y a un an ou deux, il y avait modem sagem qui était à l'origine d'une bonne majorité des kernel panic des mac users. 

Quels sont tous les périphériques installés sur ton mac ?

N'y-a-t-il pas un fichier de log qui permet de savoir qu'est-ce qui a provoqué le kernel panic  (c'est une question aux utilisateurs plus avertis que moi) ?

Sinon, il y aura sans doute la solution la plus expéditive : la réinstallation en clean install (tu ne l'as pas fait quand tu as reçu ton MacBook ? Moi c'est la première chose que je fais, ne serait-ce que pour gagner un peu de place et n'avoir que ce que je veux). Mais je veux croire qu'il y a une autre solution à ce problème qui est, je le répète, absolument pas normal, et très rare.


----------



## gibet_b (6 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens en tout cas de procéder à la mise à jour vers OS X 10.4.7, en espérant que les éventuelles causes logicielles de ces paralysies y trouveront leur solution.



A ce propos, il est conseillé de faire une réparation des autorisations (via l'utilitaire de disque ou onyx) avant et après une MAJ. Et si possible des backups car il arrive qu'une maj se passe mal. Onyx propose également plusieurs scripts d'entretien du systeme, tu peux peut-être en "passer une coup".


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Tout ce que m'annonce Onyx dans l'historique du syst&#232;me c'est :

Thu Jul  6 07:43:51 2006 crashdump[92]: crashdump invoked as panicdump

mais aucun chemin de fichier de log n'est indiqu&#233;... 

Je viens aussi de r&#233;parer les autorisations, &#224; tout hasard.

Edit : p&#233;riph&#233;riques : vraiment rien de sp&#233;cial... Un iPod mini, une souris optique Logitech, c'est tout.
et lors des pr&#233;c&#233;dents KP il n'y avait pas l'iPod, et je ne suis m&#234;me pas s&#251;r qu'il y avait la souris...


----------



## brome (6 Juillet 2006)

Je me joins à l'avis de Gibet_b : un Kernel Panic, c'est normalement quelque chose d'ultra-rarissime. La dernière fois que j'ai vu un Kernel Panic inexpliqué sur un de mes macs, c'était en 2002.

C'est vrai que la plupart du temps, les KP sont provoqués par un périphérique USB (genre un modem USB, ou encore ma clé USB wifi D-Link et son driver programmé avec les pieds). Mais si les tiens surviennent alors qu'aucun périphérique douteux n'est connecté, je pense qu'il y a lieu de suspecter un gros problème quelque part dans le système.

Sauvegarder tes données et ré-installer un système tout propre pourrait effectivement être une bonne idée. Dommage d'en arriver à une solution aussi extrême, mais il est certainement préférable de prendre le taureau par les cornes une bonne fois pour toutes plutôt que de subir encore et encore des plantages.

Bonne chance, Jim !...euh... Bruno !


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme connexion internet ? ADSL ou câble ? et quale modem ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

ADSL, mais via mon r&#233;seau local : le MB est branch&#233; sur le hub sur lequel est &#233;galement branch&#233; un PC sous Linux qui partage la connexion r&#233;seau et assure le r&#244;le de firewall et de serveur. Donc il y a un c&#226;ble RJ45 qui relie le MB au hub. Le modem, reli&#233; &#224; la passerelle via une autre carte r&#233;seau, est une Freebox, mais &#233;videmment le MB n'y est pas connect&#233; directement.
Cette connexion est partag&#233;e, en tout, entre quatre ordinateurs (3 PC, un MB).


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> ADSL, mais via mon r&#233;seau local : le MB est branch&#233; sur le hub sur lequel est &#233;galement branch&#233; un PC sous Linux qui partage la connexion r&#233;seau et assure le r&#244;le de firewall et de serveur. Donc il y a un c&#226;ble RJ45 qui relie le MB au hub. Le modem, reli&#233; &#224; la passerelle via une autre carte r&#233;seau, est une Freebox, mais &#233;videmment le MB n'y est pas connect&#233; directement.
> Cette connexion est partag&#233;e, en tout, entre quatre ordinateurs (3 PC, un MB).


 OK donc pas de probl&#232;me de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;... je pensais &#224; un driver mal &#233;crit en UB d'un modem ADSL...

Normalement tu dois avoir un DVD Hardware test livr&#233; avec ton MB, peux-tu lancer un test ?  je me pose maintenant la question sur la m&#233;moire si elle n'est pas d&#233;fectueuse ? parce que tes KP sont quand m&#234;me assez al&#233;atoires


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Heu... Tout ce que j'ai, c'est install disk 1 et install disk 2, et je ne vois aucun programme de test sur ces disques. 

edit : j'ai trouv&#233; !  Faut que je red&#233;marre le Mac en pressant la touche D. Je fais &#231;a de suite...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Test effectu&#233;. En mode normal et en mode &#233;tendu.

Aucun probl&#232;me d&#233;tect&#233;.

Donc avec un peu de bol (si ce test est fiable), le probl&#232;me est bien logiciel, et vient soit d'une application foireuse, soit d'un bug du syst&#232;me ou d'une alt&#233;ration du syst&#232;me que j'aurais caus&#233; par une mauvaise manip.

C&#244;t&#233; syst&#232;me, j'ai fait la mise &#224; jour vers 10.4.7 ce matin, apr&#232;s avoir eu le dernier KP, donc si &#231;a se trouve le probl&#232;me est corrig&#233; et je ne le sais pas encore.

C&#244;t&#233; applications, myst&#232;re... Le seul point commun probable (mais pas certain) entre les KP &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre Firefox, puisque c'&#233;tait la seule application ouverte (je ne parle pas des programmes tournant en arri&#232;re plan) lors du dernier KP, ce qui a l'avantage de r&#233;duire le champ d'investigation.

Du c&#244;t&#233; des trucs tournant en arri&#232;re-plan, il est &#224; noter qu'aucun programme serveur n'&#233;tait actif (pas de partage de fichiers, de serveur FTP ou HTTP, etc).

A l'ouverture de la session, sont lanc&#233;s : Little Snitch daemon, iTunes Helper, Desktop Manager, et Epson Scanner Monitor (il faut cependant noter que lors d'aucun KP le scanner n'&#233;tait connect&#233; au MB).

Edit : bon &#231;a &#233;videmment c'est que les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes veulent bien m'afficher... Si je tape un ps -aux dans le terminal, il va de soi qu'il y a vachement plus de monde. 
Y'a aussi Desktop Manager (qui n'est pas encore en UB), j'allais l'oublier celui-l&#224;... Mais je crois que lors d'un premier KP il n'&#233;tait pas encore l&#224;, vu qu'il me semble avoir utilise VirtueDesktop plut&#244;t, au d&#233;but.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juillet 2006)

Pour la mise &#224; jour 10.4.7 tu as installer la version combo ou ??? (combo c'est mieux dans ce cas)


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Oui j'ai install&#233; la version combo. J'ai suppos&#233; que c'&#233;tait ce qu'il me fallait car mon MB c'est le mod&#232;le d'entr&#233;e de gamme avec lecteur DVD-graveur CD, j'ai suppos&#233; que c'&#233;tait &#224; &#231;a que le mot "combo" faisait r&#233;f&#233;rence, et que c'&#233;tait donc la version qui m'&#233;tait destin&#233;e.


----------



## Tarul (6 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai installé la version combo. J'ai supposé que c'était ce qu'il me fallait car mon MB c'est le modèle d'entrée de gamme avec lecteur DVD-graveur CD, j'ai supposé que c'était à ça que le mot "combo" faisait référence, et que c'était donc la version qui m'était destinée.



ouah autant de Kp en si peut de temps. il y a effectivement un problème. ca fait bientot un mois que j'ai mon imac intel. ben aucun soucis a ce niveau là.

je te souhaite que la 10.4.7 te répare ce soucis. ou que ton problème en soit pas une panne intermittente(le pire chose qui peux nous arriver en informatique).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> ouah autant de Kp en si peut de temps. il y a effectivement un problème. ca fait bientot un mois que j'ai mon imac intel. ben aucun soucis a ce niveau là.



Il se peut que le problème soit spécifique au MacBook, et pas à toute la famille MacIntel, si  ça se trouve...



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je te souhaite que la 10.4.7 te répare ce soucis



Ah ben je me le souhaite aussi. 

On verra à l'usage...


----------



## brome (6 Juillet 2006)

Les mises à jour d'OS X (comme celles de la 10.4.7 par exemple) existent en "deux parfums".

- d'une part la mise à jour "delta" qui permet de mettre son OS à la version 10.4.7, mais à condition d'avoir déjà la version 10.4.6 d'installée.

- d'autre part la version "combo", qui permet de passer à la version 10.4.7, quelle que soit la version de Tiger qui est déjà installée.  Cette mise à jour "combo" permet donc de passer directement de la version 10.4.3 à la version 10.4.7, par exemple.

Normalement, le fichier de mise à jour d'un update combo est plus gros que celui d'un update delta.

En théorie, si on a déjà MacOS 10.4.6, la version delta suffit pour passer en 10.4.7, mais certains recommandent toutefois d'utiliser tout de même la mise à jour combo.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Ah, donc le "combo" n'avait rien &#224; voir avec le lecteur CD/DVD, eheh... Au temps pour moi. 

Tiens, une bonne nouvelle (Blender nouvelle version, &#231;a marche d&#233;j&#224; mieux) : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143332


----------



## Tarul (6 Juillet 2006)

il est normal que blender fonctionne un peu mieux, vu que le driver opengl ont &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; a jour. 

par contre tes KP ne sont pas sp&#233;cifique au macbook, mon oncle en a 1 et il en est tr&#233;s content.

Pour toi au vue des diff&#233;rent pote, je pense quand m&#234;me a un soucis mat&#233;riel. 

Juste pour savoir as-tu fait "une clean install"(r&#233;installation)?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> il est normal que blender fonctionne un peu mieux, vu que le driver opengl ont été mis à a jour.



Alors oui, c'est logique. 



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> par contre tes KP ne sont pas spécifique au macbook, mon oncle en a 1 et il en est trés content.
> 
> Pour toi au vue des différent pote, je pense quand même a un soucis matériel.



 Ca se pourrait, en effet. Mince, pas cool. 

Je vais bien voir, quand même, si ça tient la route sur le long terme, après la mise à jour.



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour savoir as-tu fait "une clean install"(réinstallation)?



Non, j'ai pas encore tenté ça... J'avoue que là j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment.

Et puis je ne sais pas très bien ce qu'implique une clean install, sur Mac. J'ai installé BootCamp et Windoze, est-ce que ça va me les virer, du coup ?

Je ferai ça un peu plus tard, je pense.


----------



## gibet_b (7 Juillet 2006)

Avec un peu de chance, tu n'auras plus de Kernel Panic. Je crois les doigts. Moi j'en avais deux de manière très raprochés, sans en comprendre la cause. Puis plus rien.


----------



## Tarul (7 Juillet 2006)

ah tu as windows.

Et lui comment il se comporte? Il reboot sauvagement, il ralentis beaucoups quand il pompe  sur ton DD?

Sinon, Je ne sais plus mais les imac intel ont-il encore de la pram? Un reset de cette derni&#232;re peut &#234;tre aid&#233;,non?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (10 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> ah tu as windows.
> 
> Et lui comment il se comporte? Il reboot sauvagement, il ralentis beaucoups quand il pompe  sur ton DD?



Heu... À vrai dire j'en sais trop rien, je m'en suis très peu servi jusqu'ici, vu que MacOS est vachement mieux. 

Le truc, c'est surtout que j'attends d'avoir ma tablette graphique pour migrer mon travail (graphique, donc) du PC sur le MB, en supposant que Photoshop sera plus réactif sous Win que la version Mac qui, évidemment, n'est pas encore en UB. Donc Windoze ne me servirait sur le MB que pour bosser dans Toshop, donc avec la tablette. Donc tant que j'ai pas la tablette, je n'utilise pas Windoze sur le Mac. Logique.

Si Blender pose quelques soucis tant qu'il n'est pas non plus passé en UB (j'ai encore eu quelques comportements un peu bizarres par moments, même si la release candidate en cours a l'air de fonctionner mieux que la dernière stable), je devrai peut-être aussi me contenter de l'utiliser sous Windoze sur le MB. Mais déjà, si je peux me passer de mon PC ça sera un progrès. 



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Je ne sais plus mais les imac intel ont-il encore de la pram? Un reset de cette dernière peut être aidé,non?



Alors là, je sèche... Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est que de la pram...

Par ailleurs, le MB est stable jusqu'ici. Peut-être (on peut rêver) que les KP étaient dus à la 10.4.6 de Tiger. Si c'est que ça, ce serait cool... 

Je viens en tout cas de résoudre de manière radicale mon problème d'adaptateur PS2>USB : j'ai acheté un beau clavier Mac, donc USB (et filaire) tout neuf.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (17 Juillet 2006)

Ça bouge dans le bon sens : Blender vient de sortir en double version pour Mac (une PPC et une Intel), ce qui devrait en améliorer l'usage sur le MacBook, et comme je viens d'offrir au mien un joli clavier Apple je n'ai plus de souci de pavé numérique (à la maison, en tout cas). 

Aucun KP depuis la dernière fois, c'est à dire depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour vers 10.4.7, espérons que ça va continuer dans cette voie...

Côté tablette graphique, c'est toujours l'attente : le magasin qui me l'a commandée et avait donné mon adresse à moi comme adresse de livraison... vient de la recevoir. Je ne sais pas si c'est le grossiste qui s'est planté ou une erreur du magasin, mais vu que c'est à l'autre bout du pays, c'est un peu dommage. Je n'ai plus qu'à attendre qu'ils me la réexpédient.

Bon, c'est pas grave, hein, c'est pas comme si j'en avais besoin pour travailler... 

J'ai aussi posté à propos de deux autres petits soucis :

ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144984

et ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145149

qui pour l'instant restent sans solution...


----------



## Tarul (17 Juillet 2006)

Cela fait depouis combien de jour que tu n'as plus de kp? ^^

Sinon pour l'écran j'en sais fichtremment rien. 
par contre pour apache gd, j'ai donné une petite piste. en esperant qu'elle t'aide.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (17 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait depouis combien de jour que tu n'as plus de kp? ^^



Eh bien j'étais justement en train de me réjouir du fait que depuis la mise à jour vers 10.4.7 il n'y en avait plus eu aucun quand... bing. 

Fstream (également une mise à jour récente) était justement en train de tourner, et je venais de transférer un fichier depuis un répertoire partagé sur un PC sous Windoze. J'ignore dans quelle mesure ça pu jouer, mais il semble surtout que, encore peu habitué aux manips de fichiers dans le finder, j'ai fait un peu n'importe quoi (ce qui n'est pas une explication valable, d'ailleurs, je trouve...) : j'ai fait un pomme-A en pensant sélectionner tout le contenu du répertoire où je me trouvais, mais il se peut fort que j'ai sélectionné plus que ça, de sorte que j'ai du vouloir copier tout un tas de choses sur elles-mêmes, enfin bref, ça a immédiatement paralysé la bête, qui m'a fait un beau KP.
Après redémarrage, comme d'hab : il me propose d'afficher un rapport, mais quand je le lui demande, il n'affiche rien du tout.



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour l'écran j'en sais fichtremment rien.
> par contre pour apache gd, j'ai donné une petite piste. en esperant qu'elle t'aide.



Pour l'écran, on verra bien, ça sera selon le témoignage de celui qui doit faire un test similaire dans la semaine.

Pour Apache+PHP+GD, je patauge. J'avoue que je n'ai pas bien pigé ton explication, mais c'est surtout que je manque de temps, because boulot. Le test de mes sites en local n'est pas une super priorité, je verrai ça à tête reposée.

Ce qu'il y a, surtout, c'est que j'ai sans doute fichu le bordel avec des tentatives hasardeuses d'installer des librairies récupérées un peu n'importe où, de sorte qu'il n'est pas forcément étonnant qu'il y ait des incompatibilités. Bref, tout ça sent très fort le clean install... 

Quand j'aurai le temps, et le courage, faudra que je réinstalle tout from scratch, et avec un peu de bol ça se passera mieux (normalement oui, c'est souvent ce qui m'est arrivé sous Linux en tout cas).

Y'a-t-il un thread ou une doc quelque part expliquant la marche à suivre pour procéder à une réinstallation bien propre ? Je me demande notamment si je dois carrément reformater le dur avant, etc. Et dans ce cas, est-ce que ça risque de remettre à zéro BootCamp, et donc est-ce que ça risque de m'obliger à réinstaller aussi Windoze ?

Bref, tout ça, quoi...


----------



## gibet_b (17 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien un écran comme celui-ci que tu obtiens ?







Tu as toujours pas essayé la réinstallation du système ?

Tu pourrais peut-être créer un sondage qui demande aux possesseurs de mac intel s'ils ont eu des kernel panic, et si oui, s'ils sont à répétitions...


----------



## Tarul (17 Juillet 2006)

0 KP depuis 1 mois d'utilisation. 

Une clean install, cela peut aider. mais bon vieux r&#233;flexe de windosien .


avant de faire t'as reinstallation, tu devrais regarder dans la console, y a peut &#234;tre une trace sur ce qui a provoquer le kernel panic.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2006)

0 KP sur mon MBP, ce qui n'emp&#234;che pas qu'il ait eu des soucis


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (17 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un écran comme celui-ci que tu obtiens ?



Celui-là même...



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours pas essayé la réinstallation du système ?



Ben j'ai pô eu le temps...

J'ai ma BD à faire, déjà super en retard, et là en plus j'ai paumé une semaine (ablation de la vésicule biliaire, ouille ouille ! en plus je suis supposé être en convalescence, au lieu de bosser comme un taré pour tenter de ratrapper mon retard, mais les arrêts de travail ça n'a pas vraiment été pensé pour les artistes indépendants, ça se saurait).



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> avant de faire t'as reinstallation, tu devrais regarder dans la console, y a peut être une trace sur ce qui a provoquer le kernel panic.



C'est dans quel fichier que je dois regarder ?


----------



## Tarul (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dans l'application console, tu vas dans console.log, et regarde aussi les crashreporter de tes appli(on ne sait jamais) toujours dans la même application. Si ton kp a pu être tracé, on aurait sans doute une idée sur ce qui le provoque.

heu bon rétablissement


----------



## gibet_b (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma BD à faire, déjà super en retard, et là en plus j'ai paumé une semaine (ablation de la vésicule biliaire, ouille ouille ! en plus je suis supposé être en convalescence, au lieu de bosser comme un taré pour tenter de ratrapper mon retard, mais les arrêts de travail ça n'a pas vraiment été pensé pour les artistes indépendants, ça se saurait).



Si j'osais... Allez, j'ose : "te fais pas de bile, on va trouver la solution à ton problème !"    

Plus sérieusement, je te souhaite un bon et prompt rétablissement !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben tiens, j'ai trouv&#233; un panic.log 

Il r&#233;pertorie en effet le d&#233;tail des KP.

Voici ce que dit le dernier :

***************************************************

Mon Jul 17 18:03:01 2006
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001C4FE5): vnode_put(36aa948): iocount < 1
Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x13ab3658 : 0x128b5e (0x3bc46c 0x13ab367c 0x131bbc 0x0)
0x13ab3698 : 0x1c4fe5 (0x3c3fe8 0x36aa948 0x36aa948 0x0)
0x13ab36c8 : 0x1c509b (0x36aa948 0x194d50 0x308564c 0x36aa948)
0x13ab36e8 : 0x1e8a58 (0x36aa948 0x13ab3818 0x2678b40 0x13ab3f54)
0x13ab3838 : 0x1e8d0d (0x13ab3f54 0x13ab38b4 0xa 0x13bc51)
0x13ab38d8 : 0x1d78b5 (0x13ab38f8 0x13ab390c 0x13ab3f54 0x0)
0x13ab3928 : 0x1bf3f2 (0x270f39c 0x13ab3ae8 0x13ab3bfc 0x13ab3f54)
0x13ab3998 : 0x1bfc1b (0x13ab3ad0 0x100 0x13ab3af0 0x0)
0x13ab3a48 : 0x1b0512 (0x13ab3ad0 0x24b1480 0x0 0x0)
0x13ab3f78 : 0x36de6c (0x2abb1f4 0x2481284 0x24812c8 0x0)
0x13ab3fd8 : 0x197ff3 (0x25c4458 0x25c4458 0x4a2000 0x13ab3728) No mapping exists for frame pointer
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0xbfffd6c8

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.1: Wed Jun  7 16:19:56 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.9.72.obj~2/RELEASE_I386

***************************************************

Franchement, je serais bien en peine d'interpr&#233;ter cette prose, je crois que j'ai mieux compris les explications du chirurgien sur le fonctionnement du syst&#232;me digestif. 

Les autres rapports de KP sont du m&#234;me acabit, et le seul &#233;l&#233;ment significatif que j'ai cru pouvoir en tirer, c'est que cela concernait selon les cas aussi bien le processeur 0 que le processeur 1.

Il y a une diff&#233;rence tout de m&#234;me. Il y a trois KP r&#233;pertori&#233;s l&#224;, et les deux pr&#233;c&#233;dents concernaient le CPU 1 et &#233;taient d'un autre type :

panic(cpu 1 caller 0x0019C9EF): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 1, Type 14=page fault)

Aucune application "fautive" n'est mentionn&#233;e, mais j'imagine que c'est logique, dans la mesure o&#249; ce qui est d&#233;crit l&#224; concerne le niveau du kernel.

C'est pas simple... 

Mais je me demande quand m&#234;me (na&#239;vement...) si &#231;a ne ressemble pas &#224; des probl&#232;mes de m&#233;moire. Peut-&#234;tre la RAM install&#233;e par Apple quand j'ai command&#233; mon MB avec 1Go aurait-elle pu avoir un petit d&#233;faut, et d&#233;clencher une erreur fatale al&#233;atoire en cas de lecture/&#233;criture l&#224; o&#249; il faut pas ?


----------



## Tarul (18 Juillet 2006)

si tel est le cas, un test hardware avec ton cd devrait le dire.

Si j'ai bien compris ce que te dit le log, c'est qu'a un moment le proco n'arrive pas à trouver une donnée(ou pire ton cpu l'a paumé de lui même) essentielle au système qui provoquerait ton kp.
Dans la console.log et system.log(et les log dans crashreporter), il y a quoi comme applications qui écrivaient des logs?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si tel est le cas, un test hardware avec ton cd devrait le dire.



Très juste. Et celui que j'avais tenté n'avait rien indiqué dans ce sens.



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris ce que te dit le log, c'est qu'a un moment le proco n'arrive pas à trouver une donnée(ou pire ton cpu l'a paumé de lui même) essentielle au système qui provoquerait ton kp.
> Dans la console.log et system.log(et les log dans crashreporter), il y a quoi comme applications qui écrivaient des logs?



Dans le dernier console.log juste avant le dernier crash, je trouve pas mal de trucs lancés environs une demi-heure avant le KP, mais la dernière ligne, sans indication d'heure, c'est :

kextload: /System/Library/Extensions/smbfs.kext loaded successfully

Qui semble indiquer un truc en rapport avec SMB, donc Samba, le client pour accéder au répertoire partagé sur ma machine Windoze.

Je n'ai pas trouvé où pouvait être system.log, et les logs de CrashReporter sont plus anciens (juin) que les KP répertoriés dans panic.log


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas trouvé où pouvait être system.log, et les logs de CrashReporter sont plus anciens (juin) que les KP répertoriés dans panic.log


Applications>Utilitaire>Console>Fichier>Ouvrir l'historique système


----------



## Tarul (18 Juillet 2006)

a mon avis cela doit remonter soit au démarrage de la machine soit a ta dernire tentative de monter un répertoire partagé.

Je seraisq vriament étonné que ce soit camba qui te fasse planté comme ça.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Applications>Utilitaire>Console>Fichier>Ouvrir l'historique système



Ah oui, tiens... 

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur les derniers instants avant le dernier KP :

Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: hi mem tramps at 0xffe00000
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: PAE enabled
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 250493 free pages
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 71
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Enabling XMM register save/restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: 87 prelinked modules
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: ACPI CA 20051117 [debug level=0 layer=0]
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorApicId=0 LocalApicId=0 Enabled
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorApicId=1 LocalApicId=1 Enabled
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: using 2572 buffer headers and 2572 cluster IO buffer headers
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Enabling XMM register save/restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: IOAPIC: Version 0x20 Vectors 0:23
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Started CPU 01
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5] (S3)
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Security auditing service present
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: BSM auditing present
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: disabled
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 91D81682-48ED-43A4-ACBB-6BA2BE22599A
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: USB caused wake event (EHCI)
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) Lucent ID 5811 PCI now active, GUID 0016cbfffedc9326; max speed s400.
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/PCI0@0/AppleACPIPCI/SATA@1F,2/AppleAHCI/AppleAHCIPort@2/IOAHCIDevice@0/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/ST98823AS Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Customer@2
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: replay_journal: from: 1451520 to: 389632 (joffset 0xa701000)
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: CSRHIDTransitionDriver:robe: 
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: CSRHIDTransitionDriver::start before command
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: CSRHIDTransitionDriver::stop
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: IOBluetoothHCIController::start Idle Timer Stopped
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: HFS: Removed 1 orphaned unlinked files
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Matching service count = 4
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPILPC:: waiting for platform plugin
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPILPC:: register successful
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: at_obdev_KUC: at_obdev_registerSyscalls FAILED
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: Previous Shutdown Cause: 3
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: mac 10.3 phy 6.1 radio 10.2
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost kernel[0]: IPv6 packet filtering initialized, default to accept, logging disabled
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost mDNSResponder-108 (Jan 14 2006 02: 59:21)[33]: starting
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost memberd[40]: memberd starting up
Jul 17 18:02:51 localhost lookupd[44]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Mon Jul 17 18:02:51 2006
Jul 17 18:02:52 localhost diskarbitrationd[39]: disk0s2    hfs      F548E635-AF0E-32EB-B233-93433A1377A4 Megumi                  /
Jul 17 18:02:54 localhost DirectoryService[45]: Launched version 2.1 (v353.2)
Jul 17 18:02:55 localhost kernel[0]: yukonosx: Ethernet address 00:16:cb:cb:05:03
Jul 17 18:02:55 localhost launchd: Server 351b in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[44]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jul 17 18:02:55 localhost kernel[0]: AirPort_Athr5424: Ethernet address 00:16:cb:ba:21:b7
Jul 17 18:02:56 localhost kernel[0]: [HCIController][setupHardware] AFH Is Supported
Jul 17 18:02:56 Megumi configd[37]: setting hostname to "Megumi.local"
Jul 17 18:02:56 Megumi kernel[0]: display: Not usable
Jul 17 18:02:56 Megumi lookupd[68]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Mon Jul 17 18:02:56 2006
Jul 17 18:02:56 Megumi /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow: Login Window Application Started
Jul 17 18:02:58 Megumi kernel[0]: AppleYukon - en0 link active, 10-Mbit, half duplex
Jul 17 18:02:58 Megumi loginwindow[70]: Login Window Started Security Agent
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi launchd: Server 0 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[68]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi lookupd[102]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Mon Jul 17 18:03:00 2006
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi configd[37]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi configd[37]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi lookupd[104]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Mon Jul 17 18:03:00 2006
Jul 17 18:03:00 Megumi sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/kextload /System/Library/Extensions/speedit.kext
Jul 17 18:03:02 Megumi kernel[0]: SpeedIt Kext is loading!
Jul 17 18:03:02 Megumi kernel[0]: Supported states 
Jul 17 18:03:03 Megumi mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
Jul 17 18:03:04 Megumi configd[37]:   target=enable-network: disabled
Jul 17 18:03:15 Megumi diskarbitrationd[39]: disk0s3    msdos    00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 WIN XP                  /Volumes/WIN XP



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis cela doit remonter soit au démarrage de la machine soit a ta dernire tentative de monter un répertoire partagé.
> 
> Je seraisq vriament étonné que ce soit camba qui te fasse planté comme ça



M'étonnerait aussi... Pis c'est vrai que je me connecte assez souvent sur ce répertoire partagé sans qu'il se passe quoi que ce soit de bizarre. Je ne sais pas trop...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerait aussi... Pis c'est vrai que je me connecte assez souvent sur ce répertoire partagé sans qu'il se passe quoi que ce soit de bizarre. Je ne sais pas trop...


On va essayer de générer un KP pour voir...

1. Connectes toi dans le dossier partagé de ta machine XP...
2. Ouvre sur ton Mac un fichier qui se trouve dans ce dossier (il vaut mieux créer un fichier texte pour tester)
3. Maintenant, fais démarrer - arreter de ton windows sans ejecter le volume du dossier partagé qui est encore monté sur ton Mac
4. Est-ce tu as un beau KP ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de g&#233;n&#233;rer un KP pour voir...
> 
> 1. Connectes toi dans le dossier partag&#233; de ta machine XP...
> 2. Ouvre sur ton Mac un fichier qui se trouve dans ce dossier (il vaut mieux cr&#233;er un fichier texte pour tester)
> ...


Non, tout s'est pass&#233; sans accroc.

J'ai red&#233;marr&#233; le PC plusieurs fois, tent&#233; d'ouvrir le fichier dans la fen&#234;tre du Finder pendant le reboot du PC, lanc&#233; en parall&#232;le les softs qui &#233;taient allum&#233;s pendant certains KP (fstream, Firefox), rien n'y a fait, le MB est rest&#233; bien gentiment stable...

Ca ressemble bien &#224; une panne "al&#233;atoire". Pas pratique.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

Hem...

Ca a du le "secouer" un petit peu, quand m&#234;me, en fin de compte...

L&#224; (10 minutes apr&#232;s, quand m&#234;me), j'ai voulu lancer Thunderbird, et... l'ic&#244;ne est rest&#233;e noire dans le doc. Pas de Thunderbird, et plus rien d'accessible : les applis lanc&#233;es continuent &#224; fonctionner (fstream me passe bien gentiment Radio Classique, mes contacts sont affich&#233;s dans iChat), mais je ne peux plus cliquer sur rien, et le clavier ne r&#233;pond plus.
En revanche, je peux d&#233;placer une fen&#234;tre (celle d'iChat), mais &#231;a ne m'avance pas &#224; grand-chose. 
La petite roue multicolore tournicote, la barre de menu continue &#224; afficher l'heure, mais rien n'est accessible.

Donc le syst&#232;me tourne, mais en mode "autiste". 

Inutile de dire que l&#224; j'&#233;cris depuis mon PC...

...que je vais &#233;teindre, tiens, pour voir.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

...et j'ai repris la main (sur le MB) d'&#233;tonnante fa&#231;on : je l'ai mis en veille en le refermant (en repliant l'&#233;cran, j'veux dire), puis je l'ai ranim&#233; en l'ouvrant.

Et tout remarche.

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, cette b&#233;cane est pleine de surprises...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout s'est passé sans accroc.


ça m'aurait arranger d'avoir un KP...

Sinon, ma cible actuelle est fstream... mais peut-être pas directement...

Ta connexion internet sur ton Mac, ça passer par une connexion partagée de ton PC ou d'un routeur ???


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> ...et j'ai repris la main (sur le MB) d'étonnante façon : je l'ai mis en veille en le refermant (en repliant l'écran, j'veux dire), puis je l'ai ranimé en l'ouvrant.
> 
> Et tout remarche.
> 
> Décidément, cette bécane est pleine de surprises...


Humm... à priori, lorsque tu ferme juste le MB, tu le mets en veille profonde. Donc toutes activités sont coupées... et quand tu le reouvres... le MB réinitialise les connexions réseau et les autres...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ça m'aurait arranger d'avoir un KP...



Ben ça aurait précisé la cible, c'est sûr...



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ma cible actuelle est fstream... mais peut-être pas directement...



Je n'arrive plus à savoir si fstream était allumé lors de chaque KP, mais c'est bien possible.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ta connexion internet sur ton Mac, ça passer par une connexion partagée de ton PC ou d'un routeur ???



Il y a un PC sous Linux (Mandrake 9.1 si je me souviens bien) qui fait office de passerelle/routeur/firewall/serveur, et est lui-même branché sur une freebox sans aucune config particulière.

Au pire, vu la fréquence des KP (et le danger qu'ils représentent pour mon boulot, une fois que j'aurai effectivement migré la partie graphique de mon travail, c'est à dire lorsque j'aurai ma tablette graphique), je peux très bien tenter de voir ce que ça donne en n'utilisant jamais fstream. S'il se passe, mettons, deux semaines sans un seul KP, ça sera probablement significatif (même si, évidemment, ce serait plus gratifiant de trouver à coup sûr que c'est bien telle ou telle appli ou tel élément précis qui cause les KP dans telles circonstances).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Humm... à priori, lorsque tu ferme juste le MB, tu le mets en veille profonde. Donc toutes activités sont coupées... et quand tu le reouvres... le MB réinitialise les connexions réseau et les autres...



Difficile, cependant, d'affirmer que le "problème" qui a perturbé la machine était le même qui causait les KP, même s'il y a une forte présomption.

Mais on peut cependant imaginer qu'il y a bien eu "perturbation" dans la config réseau.

Un truc qui m'a marqué dans les fichiers de log évoqués précédemment, c'est qu'il y avait une ligne qui causait de AirPort. Or AirPort est désactivé sur mon MB, car je n'ai pas de wifi chez moi. Cela dit, j'imagine que je peux très bien avoir un identifiant AirPort sans que celui-ci soit activé.

Faut dire que je n'y connais rien au wi-fi, j'm'en suis jamais servi encore...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

...et puis peut-&#234;tre, tout simplement, que mon MacBook est allergique &#224; Windoze.

Je pourrais comprendre &#231;a...


----------



## Mickjagger (18 Juillet 2006)

je suis pas du tout sp&#233;cialiste des Kernel Panic et de la console mais perso les rares KP que j'ai eu dans ma vie c'etait a cause d'un peripherique USB et une seule fois a cause d'un bug ethernet, justement en rapport avec du partage de fichier...
Comme j'ai mes disques externes en Firewire et que des petits peripheriques USB style scan, tablette, lecteur de cartes flash, eye tv et que j'utilise peu le partage de fichier (et jamais depuis un PC), j'ai JAMAIS de KP depuis. Enfin mon dernier remonte a plus d'un an et demi et ca devait etre sous Panther... (je dis ca pour te rassurer un peu 
Je dois admettre que jai eu quelques gels systeme sous Tiger avec impossibilite de s'en sortir sans redemarrer, mais en en 1 an ca depasse pas 4 ou 5 fois maxi (avec des sharewares en beta un peu bugg&#233;s en general)

Enfin bon courage pour &#233;liminer ce conflit, pour que tu puisses enfin profiter d'un Mac bien agr&#233;able!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

J'imagine en effet que &#231;a peut tout &#224; fait &#234;tre un p&#233;riph&#233;rique capricieux, mais l&#224; y'a vraiment pas grand-chose : un clavier Apple USB, une souris optique USB Logitech (ultra-standard), le tout connect&#233; (&#231;a pourrait &#234;tre &#231;a ?) via un petit hub USB 4 ports, pour avoir la place de brancher d'autres trucs plus tard (quand j'utiliserai le Macbook pour bosser les images, donc avec une tablette Wacom, un scanner et un appareil photo).

C&#244;t&#233; partage de fichiers, le but ici est &#224; la fois de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les fichiers utiles de ma machine de travail (mon PC) le temps de migrer, et aussi d'utiliser le PC pour la sauvegarde : stoquer dessus des backups de mes fichiers de travail, et profiter du graveur de DVD qui est dessus pour stoquer mes boulots finalis&#233;s sur des galettes (mon MB est le mod&#232;le de base, donc avec graveur CD/lecteur DVD).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je sauvegarde toutes mes donn&#233;es sur le r&#233;pertoire partag&#233; de mon PC, avant d'entreprendre une clean install, parce que l&#224; y'a encore d'autres softs qui ont un comportement bizarre, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve.

Je pense que j'ai du foutre le bazar dans le syst&#232;me, au tout d&#233;but, c'est la seule explication valable.

En tout cas &#231;a mange pas de pain de tenter une r&#233;installation compl&#232;te et surtout propre, je pense.


----------



## Tarul (18 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sauvegarde toutes mes données sur le répertoire partagé de mon PC, avant d'entreprendre une clean install, parce que là y'a encore d'autres softs qui ont un comportement bizarre, ça m'énerve.
> 
> Je pense que j'ai du foutre le bazar dans le système, au tout début, c'est la seule explication valable.
> 
> En tout cas ça mange pas de pain de tenter une réinstallation complète et surtout propre, je pense.


par exemple virer les boucle de garangeband..


----------



## Mickjagger (19 Juillet 2006)

J'en sais strictement rien et j'y crois pas trop, mais parfois un d&#233;tail aussi insignifiant qu'un petit hub de rien du tout peut causer des pbs...

Concernant ta souris et ta tablette a partir du moment ou t'as des drivers r&#233;cents de chez Logitech (Control Center) ou wacom ca devrait pas poser de pb.
Enfin pour le moment je brancherais juste le clavier apple directement au MacBook et la souris tu peux la brancher au clavier pour voir.

pr&#233;vois dans le futur d'acheter un graveur externe du genre mod&#232;le Silverburner USB2/FW chez MacWay, tu le regretteras pas, &#224; mon avis...
L'interet c'est aussi que tu peux faire des copies directes de disques de ton lecteur DVD vers le graveur externe, c'est pratique dans certains cas.

Arf j'ai l'impression que je te recommande juste de couper le cordon avec le PC (et au pire Bootcamp ou parallels sous la main) :rateau:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juillet 2006)

Hein ? Quoi ? Qui ça ?!

Eh bien... ma nouvelle tablette Wacom (j'te pousse) Intuos 3 A5 !

18 secondes après réception (ou peut-être même un peu moins...) elle était branchée, et déjà active (bravo Apple, même sans driver, la tablette est déjà reconnue comme une souris, tout de suite ça impose le respect ). Téléchargement du driver (surtout pas utiliser celui fourni sur le CD, évidemment, sous peine de ne pas être compatible Intel), configuration aux p'tits oignons, branchement de l'écran externe, et je commence à peinturlurer...

...et ça marche plutôt pas mal. 

Aaaah... Tout de suite, ça va mieux. On en oublie ses p'tites misères vésiculaires, kernel panics et autres contrariétés insignifiantes. C'est cool, la vie. 

Il faut encore que je teste deux ou trois trucs, comme les nouveaux p'tits boutons sur la tablette elle-même, qui ne m'inspirent que moyennement (mais ça c'est parce que je suis encroûté dans mes habitudes d'utilisateur d'une Intuos 1), et les pointes "spéciales" pour le stylet, qui sont effectivement une grande nouveauté (pas eu ça sur ma précédente tablette, je ne sais pas encore si ça fait vraiment une différence, mais vu mon utilisation très "peinture" en général, ça peut valoir le coup...).

Ça ne remet évidemment pas en cause mon projet de réinstallation propre du sytème, mais celle-ci devra tout de même attendre un peu. Le retard déjà pris sur mon boulot m'impose de parer au plus pressé : dessiner !!!

J'vous raconterai...


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juillet 2006)

En attendant cette clean install, tu peux toujours essayer de te passer de fstream, pour voir.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> En attendant cette clean install, tu peux toujours essayer de te passer de fstream, pour voir.


C'&#233;tait effectivement mon intention...

Mais ma p'tite radio me manque. 

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme soft correct (enfin stable, quoi) pour &#233;couter des web radios tranquillou pendant qu'on dessine ? 

J'ai essay&#233; avec iTunes et VLC, mais &#231;a marche p&#244;. 

Mais bon, c'est p't'&#234;tre &#224; cause des probl&#232;mes que j'ai par ailleurs dans le syst&#232;me, parce que j'ai eu d'autres soucis avec VLC (impossible d'afficher les sous-titres). C'est le genre de petits bidules qui m'incitent &#224; croire que j'ai bel et bien d&#251; foutre le bazar dans les fichiers syst&#232;me, &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre et que -croisons les doigts- c'est peut-&#234;tre simplement &#231;a la cause de mes KP &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition, et l'indice qu'une r&#233;installation bien propre ram&#232;nera l'ordre et la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; sans grande peine.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

fouilles un peu par l&#224;, tu devrais trouver 2, 3 p'tits trucs......


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, c'est p't'être à cause des problèmes que j'ai par ailleurs dans le système, parce que j'ai eu d'autres soucis avec VLC (impossible d'afficher les sous-titres). C'est le genre de petits bidules qui m'incitent à croire que j'ai bel et bien dû foutre le bazar dans les fichiers système, à un moment ou à un autre et que -croisons les doigts- c'est peut-être simplement ça la cause de mes KP à répétition, et l'indice qu'une réinstallation bien propre ramènera l'ordre et la sérénité sans grande peine.



En effet, c'est étrange, car tout cela fonctionne bien sur mon iMac ! Jamais eu de problèmes avec les radios d'iTunes et même la version non stable de VLC ne pose pas de problème pour les sous-titres.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essay&#233; avec iTunes et VLC, mais &#231;a marche p&#244;.


 ITunes radio ne marche pas ???

EDITH... voil&#224; ce que j'ai trouv&#233; dans TechDoc d'Apple


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a y est, je viens de tout r&#233;installer le bazar proprement... 

De toute fa&#231;on, lorsque j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; utiliser le MacBook, je me doutais bien que je devrais rapidement tout reprendre &#224; z&#233;ro apr&#232;s les premiers pas. J'ai toujours proc&#233;d&#233; comme &#231;a sous Windoze ou Linux, donc y'a pas de raisons que MacOS fasse exception. 

Je ne suis &#233;videmment pas encore en mesure de dire si j'ai r&#233;solu mon probl&#232;me de KP, &#231;a c'est l'avenir qui le dira... Mais pour le reste &#231;a semble d&#233;j&#224; se pr&#233;senter mieux. Par exemple je peux capter des web radios avec VLC sans probl&#232;me, et les sous-titres marchent. 

J'ai bien personnalis&#233; l'install de mani&#232;re &#224; ne pas gaver mon disque dur de trucs inutiles, mais en partant sur un disque vierge, donc normalement tout est bien propre.
Je suis en train de rapatrier mes fichiers de boulot, et &#231;a sera donc pleinement fonctionnel sous peu.

Maintenant... y'a plus qu'&#224; croiser les doigts (et croyez-moi, utiliser une tablette graphique en croisant les doigts, m&#234;me sur Mac, c'est pas de la tarte ).


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juillet 2006)

Cool, je croise les orteils pour que cela fonctionne. Est-ce que les radios d'iTunes fonctionnent correctement ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Cool, je croise les orteils pour que cela fonctionne. Est-ce que les radios d'iTunes fonctionnent correctement ?



Je ne sais pas, dans le doute j'ai préféré VLC.


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, dans le doute j'ai préféré VLC.



Tu n'as pas réinstallé VLC ???  Le meilleur logiciel pour gérer sa bibliothèque MP3 (enfin AAC dans mon cas) ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas réinstallé VLC ???  Le meilleur logiciel pour gérer sa bibliothèque MP3 (enfin AAC dans mon cas) ?



Bah si justement, c'est ce que j'ai dit : à choisir, j'ai préféré réinstaller VLC plutôt que d'utiliser iTunes, donc j'utilise VLC.

Mais je ne sais pas comment mémoriser (bookmarquer) les web radios, dans VLC.


----------



## gibet_b (19 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Bah si justement, c'est ce que j'ai dit : à choisir, j'ai préféré réinstaller VLC plutôt que d'utiliser iTunes, donc j'utilise VLC.
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas comment mémoriser (bookmarquer) les web radios, dans VLC.



Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus, c'est pour cela que je n'utilise pas VLC pour les webradios  Pourquoi n'as-tu pas aimé iTunes ? C'est un des logiciels que je préfère mais si il m'a un peu décontenancé au début...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus, c'est pour cela que je n'utilise pas VLC pour les webradios  Pourquoi n'as-tu pas aimé iTunes ? C'est un des logiciels que je préfère mais si il m'a un peu décontenancé au début...



Simple réflexe de pro-libre : VLC offre pour plein de choses toutes les fonctions et qualités que j'attends d'un lecteur multimédia, mais il est sous licence GPL. Toute question de gratuité mise à part (iTunes est lui aussi "gratuit", mais évidemment tout ce qu'il y a de plus propriétaire), à chaque fois que je le peux (c'est à dire si le logiciel répond à mes attentes, même au prix de contraintes mineures), je privilégie la solution "libre" (idem par exemple pour le web et le-mail : certes Safari et Mail sont fournis d'emblée avec le système, mais dès le départ j'ai installé Firefox et Thunderbird, ça m'a semblé une évidence).

Néanmoins, s'il faut à chaque fois saisir l'URL de la web radio, c'est vrai que ça va pas le faire... Je vais donc regarder du côté d'iTunes, par curiosité en tout cas. L'idéal serait sans doute un widget en GPL, ou même de le programmer moi-même, mais là j'ai pas trop le temps...


----------



## brome (20 Juillet 2006)

Avertissement préalable : ce post n'a aucun but polémique, je respecte l'opinion de tous ici, et je suis moi même un grand amateur du libre.
Voila, ça c'est fait...  

Non, en fait, je voulais juste dire que, bien que des logiciels comme VLC, Firefox ou Thunderbird  soient de très bons logiciels (d'ailleurs j'ai utilisé très longtemps Thunderbird et j'utilise encore régulièrement les deux autres), il est peut être dommage de ne pas laisser leur chance aux logiciels made in Apple.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que la grande force de l'univers Apple, c'est l'intégration et l'homogénéité de ses éléments. Et la façon dont tous ces éléments communiquent et travaillent ensemble. Avec l'intégration de Spotlight, d'Automator, etc...

Par exemple, à mon humble avis, iTunes sur mac est la meilleure solution (du moins dans mon cas) pour gérer une bibliothèque de chanson, naviguer dedans et les écouter. Du moins jusqu'à ce que Songbird soit disponible sur mac. Je conçois tout à fait que d'autres logiciels puissent convenir davantage à d'autres personnes. Toutefois, il est peut être un peu dommage de choisir le logiciel que l'on va utiliser par réflexe, plutôt qu'en comparant les avantages de chacun. 

Ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens, bien sur : plutôt que d'utiliser les logiciels fournis avec la machine sans jamais se poser de questions, il peut être intéressant de fureter un peu à droite à gauche pour voir ce qui se fait d'autres (y compris bien sur et surtout du côté du libre).


----------



## gibet_b (20 Juillet 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Avertissement pr&#233;alable : ce post n'a aucun but pol&#233;mique, je respecte l'opinion de tous ici, et je suis moi m&#234;me un grand amateur du libre.
> Voila, &#231;a c'est fait...
> 
> Non, en fait, je voulais juste dire que, bien que des logiciels comme VLC, Firefox ou Thunderbird  soient de tr&#232;s bons logiciels (d'ailleurs j'ai utilis&#233; tr&#232;s longtemps Thunderbird et j'utilise encore r&#233;guli&#232;rement les deux autres), il est peut &#234;tre dommage de ne pas laisser leur chance aux logiciels made in Apple.
> ...



Je suis 600 % d'accord avec ce que Brome a dit. C'est ce que je voulais dire, mais je n'arrivais pas &#224; trouver comment le dire...

Faut dire qu'il a les m&#234;mes machines que moi, alors je vois pas comment je ne pourrais pas &#234;tre d'accord avec lui   

EDIT : 





> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; brome.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Juillet 2006)

Tout &#224; fait ! Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas, je crois, mati&#232;re ici &#224; pol&#233;mique...
J'ai jet&#233; un oeil &#224; Mail et &#224; Safari, avant de revenir &#224; Thunderbird et Firefox, parce que je suis curieux avant tout. De m&#234;me, je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; un peu iTunes pour l'avoir utilis&#233; sur mon PC quand j'ai eu un iPod Mini, donc je ne suis pas non plus compl&#232;tement largu&#233; par ce soft.
Mais j'&#233;tais curieux de voir si VLC me permettrait d'&#233;couter n'importe quelle web radio, parce qu'avec iTunes par exemple je n'arrive pas &#224; &#233;couter des flux en ogg (un format libre, pour le coup ), mais c'est peut-&#234;tre plus facile &#224; r&#233;soudre que ce que j'imagine, je ne sais pas.

Exemple : http://ogg.tv-radio.fr:1441/encoderfip.ogg (FIP).
Je ne suis pas arriv&#233; &#224; l'&#233;couter avec iTunes, qui me propose par ailleurs une liste de web radios int&#233;ressantes, mais bon, c'est pas celle que je veux.

NB : je pr&#233;cise quand m&#234;me (m&#234;me si c'est sans pol&#233;miquer ) que je ne choisis pas *vraiment* mes logiciels "par r&#233;flexe" (c'est vrai que c'est le mot que j'ai employ&#233;, je plaide coupable ) mais en mettant dans la balance, en plus de leurs caract&#233;ristiques techniques et de leur ergonomie, leur licence et leur interop&#233;rabilit&#233;. Je voulais donc juste pr&#233;ciser que ces param&#232;tres ne sont pas, pour moi, anodins, mais bien s&#251;r ce ne sont pas les seuls...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juillet 2006)

Je partage pleinement l'opinion de brome
iTunes, Quicktime, Safari, Mail sont d'excellents logiciels bien int&#233;gr&#233;s dans l'OS (et plein d'autres aussi)

Pour autant, j'utilise &#233;galement NeoOffice, Gimp.app, Adium, QuickSilver, VLC, Camino, Flock, CyberDuck qui sont &#233;galement de tr&#232;s bons logiciels issus du "libre".

Il faut comparer, tester (c'est sans risque) puis choisir le meilleur pour soi. Cela permet y compris de d&#233;couvrir des applis libres qui n'existent pas forc&#233;ment sur d'autres plateformes (Flock, Camino, Adium entre autre  )


----------



## gibet_b (20 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas arrivé à l'écouter avec iTunes, qui me propose par ailleurs une liste de web radios intéressantes, mais bon, c'est pas celle que je veux.



Va voir de ce côté là.



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> en mettant dans la balance, en plus de leurs caractéristiques techniques et de leur ergonomie, leur licence et leur interopérabilité.



Mais moi également... Mais quand j'ai la licence d'un logiciel commercial, peu m'importe qu'il soit non libre, propriétaire, etc. Ce qui m'importe alors c'est de choisir le logiciel avec lequel je suis le plus à l'aise.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

Les voilà enfin (accompagnées de toutes mes excuses pour avoir tant tardé à sacrifier à ce petit rituel ) :

D'abord une vue générale du "coin boulot" (on notera que le PC est toujours là, ainsi bien sûr que la partie dessin pur et dur, mais c'est normal, tout ça marche un peu ensemble) :







puis un plan un peu plus rapproché (où l'on peut voir, notamment, la belle tablette graphique toute neuve)...







NB : tous les tables de travail (y compris la table lumineuse intégrée à la table à dessin) sont du "fait maison". C'est encore la méthode la plus fiable quand on n'a pas beaucoup d'espace mais qu'on a besoin que ce soit très fonctionnel.


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juillet 2006)

En effet, c'est très fonctionnel et ça doit être sympa d'y travailler... Je vais (normalement) avoir bientôt une pièce dédiée pour mon bureau et je réfléchis d'ores et déjà à la manière dont je vais l'agencer car je devrais (tout autant normalement) travailler à la maison de manière officielle bientôt. Quoiqu'il en soit il y aura déjà une bonne chose : ma copine aura un bureau séparé !  Parce que même sur un bureau de 1,80m on se gène.

C'est terrible : ton PC est accordé à la couleur du fond d'écran de ton MacBook  

T'es content de ta tablette au fait ?

Bon café (cf photo)


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> NB : tous les tables de travail (y compris la table lumineuse intégrée à la table à dessin) sont du "fait maison". *C'est encore la méthode la plus fiable quand on n'a pas beaucoup d'espace mais qu'on a besoin que ce soit très fonctionnel*.


Ouais, je vois que tu as même réussi à caser ton lit sous la table !  (cf photo 1)

 :rateau: :rose: 



Super les photos !!    
C'est très sympa de ta part de nous faire entrer comme ça dans ton espace de travail 
Dommage que cet enf**** de VBull fasse sa sourde oreille  


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bruno Bellamy.


----------



## Eul Mulot (23 Juillet 2006)

Par contre t'étais pas obligé de laisser une page macgé derrière hein, les gens t'en aurait pas voulu (pas de trop !  ) ! Alalala


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Bon caf&#233; (cf photo)


C'est ce que j'allais dire... c'&#233;tait une pause caf&#233; hein 

En tout cas superbe...  




> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Bruno Bellamy.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juillet 2006)

Ben, &#224; moi, vBulletin ne m'a rien dit :king:


----------



## Tarul (23 Juillet 2006)

jolies photos et bureau sympahtiques


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> T'es content de ta tablette au fait ?



Cette tablette est une merveille (A5 wide chez moi).  
Edit : Coupl&#233;e avec ArtRage2 cela devient une v&#233;ritable tuerie !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est très fonctionnel et ça doit être sympa d'y travailler... Je vais (normalement) avoir bientôt une pièce dédiée pour mon bureau et je réfléchis d'ores et déjà à la manière dont je vais l'agencer car je devrais (tout autant normalement) travailler à la maison de manière officielle bientôt. Quoiqu'il en soit il y aura déjà une bonne chose : ma copine aura un bureau séparé !  Parce que même sur un bureau de 1,80m on se gène.
> 
> C'est terrible : ton PC est accordé à la couleur du fond d'écran de ton MacBook
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, c'est pas vraiment 100% une pièce dédiée pour le boulot, puisque ça occupe la moitié du salon (ça paraît p't'être grand à cause du grand angle, mais ça l'est pas tant que ça ).

Le PC bleu métallisé, c'est vrai que c'est un joli boitier, dommage que cette machine fasse un bruit d'enfer. 

Je suis très content de ma tablette. J'apprécie notamment la mine spéciale avec un petit ressort, qui est plus souple que les autres. Je sens que pour les mises en couleur ça va être un vrai régal. Moins drôle : Toshop sous MacOS est vraiment trop lent sur le MacBook. Je dois me contenter de la version Windoze, et donc rebooter sous XP pour travailler sur mes pages. C'est mieux que de bosser sur le PC, mais c'est vraiment pas du tout aussi bien que de bosser "pour de vrai" sur le Mac, c'est à dire sous MacOS...

Et le café n'en est pas un, je ne bois jamais de café. C'est un très bon thé Assam, préparé par ma douce et tendre... 



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vois que tu as même réussi à caser ton lit sous la table !
> Super les photos !!
> C'est très sympa de ta part de nous faire entrer comme ça dans ton espace de travail
> Dommage que cet enf**** de VBull fasse sa sourde oreille



C'est pas mon lit, c'est pour mettre les pieds... Mais assez souvent je ne peux pas, y'a le chat qui vient s'y installer. 

VBull : kézako ?


			
				bugman a dit:
			
		

> Cette tablette est une merveille (A5 wide chez moi).
> Edit : Couplée avec ArtRage2 cela devient une véritable tuerie !



Pas encore essayé ArtRage... Et le format wide, j'y ai songé un moment, mais je me suis dit que ça ne serait pas très cohérent avec l'utilisation principale de la tablette sur l'écran 19''. Le format standard me convient mieux, je crois.


----------



## Tarul (23 Juillet 2006)

pour essayer de remplacer tophos, as-tu essayer the gimp ou mieux p&#244;ur nous mac user : seachore?


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> pour essayer de remplacer tophos, as-tu essayer the gimp ou mieux pôur nous mac user : seachore?



Seashore pour notre ami Bruno Bellamy :  . Ce soft est vraiment trop léger en fonctionnalité. Quant à TheGimp, sache que le génial dessinateur sus nommé est un défenseur du logiciel libre et qu'il connaît bien Gimp. Mais il n'est pas assez "performant" pour l'utilisation professionnelle qu'il en a. Si je ne m'abuse il en parle plus haut dans le post.


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon lit, c'est pour mettre les pieds... Mais assez souvent je ne peux pas, y'a le chat qui vient s'y installer.



Tu déconnes ou tu as des petites jambes ? Tu es ce que l'on appelle "une personne de petite taille" ?  Moi j'avais pensé que c'était pour le chat...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

Comme (effectivement) &#233;voqu&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment, je trouve Gimp tr&#232;s cool, et j'ai eu l'occasion, dans des articles parus dans la presse, ou dans des conf&#233;rences dans le cadre de manifestations pro-libre, l'occasion de r&#233;aliser des d&#233;monstrations de son utilisation (conjointement &#224; celle de Blender, d'ailleurs), histoire de montrer que oui, on peut faire de la cr&#233;ation artistique sans forc&#233;ment utiliser des logiciels propri&#233;taires, tout d&#233;pend si on a ou pas des ambitions professionnelles. Et l&#224;-dessus j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233;, je crois, assez honn&#234;te : j'ai bien pr&#233;cis&#233; que compte tenu des objectifs et des exigences de mon m&#233;tier (et notamment de la collaboration avec &#233;diteurs, photograveurs et imprimeurs) je ne pouvais pas me contenter du Gimp pour mes illustrations ou mes pages de BD. Et que je le regrette, cela va sans dire...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu déconnes ou tu as des petites jambes ? Tu es ce que l'on appelle "une personne de petite taille" ?  Moi j'avais pensé que c'était pour le chat...



Je déconne pas, et j'ai une taille normale (je crois) : le haut du carton (et donc le coussin) est à 30 cm du sol, mais assez loin sous la table. Quand je suis vautré dans mon fauteuil et que j'étend un peu les jambes, c'est bien agréable de poser les pieds là-dessus.
Mais sinon, je te rassure, quand je suis assis normalement, j'ai bien les pieds qui reposent par terre...


----------



## Tarul (23 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Comme (effectivement) évoqué précédemment, je trouve Gimp très cool, et j'ai eu l'occasion, dans des articles parus dans la presse, ou dans des conférences dans le cadre de manifestations pro-libre, l'occasion de réaliser des démonstrations de son utilisation (conjointement à celle de Blender, d'ailleurs), histoire de montrer que oui, on peut faire de la création artistique sans forcément utiliser des logiciels propriétaires, tout dépend si on a ou pas des ambitions professionnelles. Et là-dessus j'ai toujours été, je crois, assez honnête : j'ai bien précisé que compte tenu des objectifs et des exigences de mon métier (et notamment de la collaboration avec éditeurs, photograveurs et imprimeurs) je ne pouvais pas me contenter du Gimp pour mes illustrations ou mes pages de BD. Et que je le regrette, cela va sans dire...


autant pour moi, mon cerveau n'avait pas enregistrer l'info ^^.

dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre logiciel pour le remplacer, je ne crois pas qu'il y est dans un avenir proche une version ub de toshop


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre logiciel pour le remplacer, je ne crois pas qu'il y est dans un avenir proche une version ub de toshop



Bah si c'est pour le remplacer exactement, c'est pas la peine, mieux vaut que chaque soft ait ses petites particularités, son "look'n feel" et ses fonctions bien à lui, enfin je trouve... Par exemple Painter est aussi un soft remarquable dans son genre. Moi je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment habitué, il est un peu compliqué à prendre en main, mais pour pas mal d'illustrateurs ou d'auteurs de BD je crois que c'est une alternative tout à fait valable à Toshop.

En revanche, ça n'est pas (et de loin) seulement pour des raisons de délais qu'il est dommageable qu'il n'y ait pas réellement de concurrent à Photoshop. Les monopoles, c'est jamais très sain, et Adobe ferait certainement un peu plus d'efforts (pour les délais, pour le prix, pour les performances, pour l'ergonomie, etc) si Toshop n'était pas aussi seul dans son créneau. En fait il ne l'est d'ailleurs pas vraiment, mais en tout cas il l'est dans la tête de pas mal de gens, un peu comme pour Word, etc.

Mais bon, je ne vais pas engager une polémique là-dessus, je pense que ce sujet a maintes fois été traité ailleurs. 

Simplement, comme pour beaucoup d'autres coloristes de BD, je n'ai pas vraiment le choix côté logiciel, même si j'espère qu'un jour cette situation évoluera un peu. En attendant, rester attentif à ce qui se fait d'autre est une bonne chose, et par exemple opter pour un logiciel 3D libre (Blender) pour m'assister dans la construction des décors (et en parler aux autres auteurs de BD) est un petit pas en avant bien utile pour ouvrir les esprits. Il faut noter, en tout cas, que le passage en UB de Blender (dont les développeurs ne dégagent pourtant aucun bénéfice) aura très largement précédé celui de Toshop...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Juillet 2006)

...tiens, maintenant que j'y pense, il me semble bien que sur la 2e photo, on peut justement voir, sur la droite, deux bouquins consacrés à Gimp, sur le sommet de la pile. 

...et j'ose à peine évoquer le nombre de pingouins visibles dans la 1ère photo !!!

Edit : en regardant bien, il me semble qu'on peut en identifier 6. 

C'est le grand jeu interactif des 6 pingouins : trouve toi-même avec tes propres yeux où ils sont cachés dans l'image... 

Réponse demain, avec des gros plans (si vous avez fait un minimum d'efforts pour trouver tout seuls, avant, quand même). 

PS : non, y'a rien à gagner, c'est juste pour le fun.


----------



## gibet_b (24 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le grand jeu interactif des 6 pingouins : trouve toi-même avec tes propres yeux où ils sont cachés dans l'image...



Si c'était une photo haute définition, c'eut été peut-être possible mais là, j'ai du mal à lire la tranche de la plupart des livres... Mais j'en ai tout de même trouver deux, sur la bibliothèque à droite de ton ordinateur  .


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

Moi je dis que le monsieur a force de poster ici il va vraiment &#234;tre en retard dans son boulot


----------



## Tarul (24 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était une photo haute définition, c'eut été peut-être possible mais là, j'ai du mal à lire la tranche de la plupart des livres... Mais j'en ai tout de même trouver deux, sur la bibliothèque à droite de ton ordinateur  .


 
perso j'en ai trouvé 4. enfin c'était hier soir^^


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Juillet 2006)

Rhalalaaaa... Vous avez pas beaucoup cherch&#233;, hein... 

Bon, alors, de gauche &#224; droite :

le gros p&#233;p&#232;re, adoss&#233; &#224; la biblioth&#232;que. C'est le plus gros pingouin en peluche que j'ai (et j'en ai un paquet, mais je ne vais quand m&#234;me pas vous faire visiter tout l'appart ).






nettement plus discret, ce petit bout de chou pos&#233; sur une &#233;tag&#232;re est en charmante compagnie (une h&#233;ro&#239;ne de Love Hina, et une autre de Full Metal Alchemist), et a de saines mais eclectiques lectures :






certes plus difficile &#224; rep&#233;rer, planqu&#233; &#224; l'&#233;tag&#232;re du dessous, ce pingouin couch&#233; &#233;tait pour ainsi dire embusqu&#233; (lui, il pr&#233;f&#232;re les bouquins de Douglas Hofstadter et de Scott Mc Cloud, pas moins eclectiques que ci-dessus, ainsi que les h&#233;ro&#239;nes de Range Murata) :






tr&#232;s hivernal, mais vraiment facile &#224; d&#233;nicher dans l'image, il y avait ce petit pingouin emmitoufl&#233; (et lui aussi fan de Murata) :






le petit poussin gris qui veille sur le scanner est bien, lui aussi, dans la famille pingouin (du moins au sens large, puisqu'on est bien d'accord qu'il s'agit en fait de manchots, mais que le terme est accept&#233; par extension du fait de l'influence linuxienne du "penguin" aux joues rouges) :






et enfin, last but not least, moins pelucheux (celui-l&#224; est en tissu et bourr&#233; de billes de plastique, mais il a vraiment une bonne t&#234;te, je trouve), le 6e pingouin de l'image pr&#233;f&#232;re, quant &#224; lui, l'h&#233;ro&#239;ne de Chobit, et la lecture des passionnants ouvrages de Clifford Pickover :






Voil&#224;, fin de la visite... 

&#199;a me fait un peu penser &#224; l'exploration de la photo-souvenir d'un r&#233;plicant dans Blade Runner mais, va savoir pourquoi, c'est vraiment pas la m&#234;me ambiance...


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juillet 2006)

Euh, moi j'avais compris qu'il fallait chercher les livres sur Gimp    

Je suis un boulet, je suis un boulet, je suis un boulet :rose:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Juillet 2006)

Heu... J'avais pourtant bien dit :



			
				Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le grand jeu interactif des 6 pingouins


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> VBull : kézako ?



Il y a une activité très apprécié par les forumeurs ici : le coup de boule. Il s'agit d'un système de notation des messages (et d'une certaine manière des forumeurs) dont tu trouveras toutes les subtilités expliquées ici. vBull à cause de "Message vBulletin", ce qui est écrit en haut du cadre quand le message nous indique "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à xxx."


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juillet 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> (et j'en ai un paquet, mais je ne vais quand même pas vous faire visiter tout l'appart ).



Ta copine s'inquiète pas trop de ton fétichisme pingouinesque ???    

J'ai découvert en regardant tes photos que tu avais une passion pour la décoration de salle de bain  Je savais même pas qu'il existait des livres spécialisées sur le sujet... :rateau:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ta copine s'inquiète pas trop de ton fétichisme pingouinesque ???



Ça va, elle est plutôt tolérante...  



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert en regardant tes photos que tu avais une passion pour la décoration de salle de bain  Je savais même pas qu'il existait des livres spécialisées sur le sujet... :rateau:



J'accumule la doc sur ce que j'ai besoin de développer pour les univers de mes BD, donc y'a des bouquins d'architecture, notamment, sur différents sujets. Tu serais surpris de voir tout ce qu'on peut trouver ! Y'en a aussi sur les meubles, sur les maisons en bois, les habitations troglodytes, les maisons à colombages, etc. En regardant mieux tu verras qu'il y a aussi un petit bouquin sur les dinosaures, et un excellent bouquin "la grammaire du langage filmé" sur les techniques cinématographiques (indispensable pour étudier à fond les procédés sur le cadrage, le rythme, les passages de plans, qui servent aussi en bande dessinée).

Sur le thème de la salle de bains, dans ma prochaine BD : http://showergate.net/croq/sg008.php


----------



## gibet_b (25 Juillet 2006)

Pffffff... Je suis vraiment un boulet ! Deux fois que je boulette en une journée ! J'ai pas fait le rapport entre ses bouquins et Showergate ! J'ai honte :rose:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Juillet 2006)

Mais non, mais non... 

En fait y'a plein de bouquins sur plein de sujets, qui correspondent aussi &#224; des projets qui n'ont pas (ou pas encore) abouti, donc le rapport n'est pas forc&#233;ment si &#233;vident que &#231;a...

Par exemple il n'y aura pas de dinosaures dans Showergate....


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Juillet 2006)

Suite des aventures du switch de B.B. : je croise les doigts en touchant du bois, mais depuis la réinstallation clean et complète du système, pas un seul Kernel Panic ! 

Pourvu que ça dure... 

Tests intensifs et poussés à l'appui, je suis formel : pour la mise en couleurs de BD, sur un MacBook 1,83Ghz avec 1Go de RAM, Toshop sous MacOS X ça le fait pas. 
Donc, en attendant, c'est sous Windoze que ça se passe, sur la même machine (et là, ça marche très bien, surtout évidemment avec la tablette toute neuve).

Paradoxe : à l'inverse, Blender (même version, la toute dernière : 2.42a) déconne carrément sous Windoze, et marche presque parfaitement sous osX ("presque" parce que le contour de la boîte de sélection -touche B- ne s'affiche pas. J'arrive à m'en servir quand même, Blender est toujours utilisable, mais c'est bizarre. Ça doit être un problème de gestion de routines graphiques avec le chipset du MB, je sais pas). Alors évidemment, pour modéliser mes décors puis les importer dans les pages, je dois jongler entre les deux OS, c'est pas terrible... 
Oui, je sais, avec Parallels ça serait mieux, mais j'ai pas assez de RAM pour ça, Toshop étant terriblement gourmand. Il faut que je réinvestisse pour avoir 2Go de RAM, mais j'ai déjà bien cassé ma tirelire quand j'ai acheté la machine avec 1Go (2X512, évidemment, ce qui veut dire que pour passer à 2Go je vais me retrouver avec mes deux barrettes de 512 qui ne serviront plus à rien, c'est idiot). Donc en attendant, faut rebooter sans arrêt, c'est pénible...

Je n'ai pas résolu, pour l'instant, mon problème concernant l'utilisation de php+gd, cf. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146333 (le sujet était dans la rubrique "Internet" juste avant, je viens de le déplacer).

Je n'ai pas non plus résolu mes soucis de gestion d'imprimante réseau... Néanmoins, ça, ça marche impec sous Windoze, et comme c'est là que je bosse les images, pas de souci.

Reste que le comportement du MB sous Windoze est tout de même un peu "pittoresque", pour dire les choses poliment. Le clavier n'est pas vraiment bien mappé, de sorte que certains caractères ne sont pas à la bonne place (underscore, point d'exclamation, etc). Le son passe aussi par les haut parleurs quand on branche un casque sur la sortie casque. Pour écouter de la musique sans déranger ses voisins, c'est un peu raté, et quand on ne s'en rend pas compte (normal, avec le casque sur les oreilles, c'est franchement embarrassant), l'heure du système est décalée de deux heures sous Windoze, pour une raison encore inconnue mais qui m'a tout l'air d'un bug, etc etc...

Rien de tout ça n'est vraiment dramatique, mais ça tient à tellement peu de choses...

Bref, je reste très content de mon achat, mais j'espère arriver rapidement à trouver les remèdes à tous ces petits machins qui m'enquiquinent un peu, surtout quand j'ai un usage assez intensif de la machine. Y'a pas de secret, faut du temps...


----------



## gibet_b (30 Juillet 2006)

Pour le clavier, tu connais ça ?

Sinon je pense effectivement que tout devrait s'arranger avec le temps. Quel est ton pb déjà avec ton imprimante ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Pour le clavier, tu connais ça ?



Ah ben non. Faut que je teste... 



			
				gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je pense effectivement que tout devrait s'arranger avec le temps. Quel est ton pb déjà avec ton imprimante ?



Alors que le réseau local marche plutôt bien (je peux voir et lire/écrire sur les répertoires partagés des PC sous Windoze, depuis le MB aussi bien sous MacOS X que sous WinXP), c'est la galère pour imprimer depuis le MacBook sous MacOS X sur la HP Deskjet 3820 qui est branchée sur l'un des PC.

En direct, ça marche. Je peux imprimer depuis le MB si je branche l'imprimante dessus. Mais les PC n'arrivent alors plus à la détecter. Idem dans l'autre sens, donc...
Et si le MB est rebooté sous Windoze, aucun souci, je peux imprimer via le réseau.
J'ai téléchargé les drivers pour cette imprimante depuis le site d'HP, mais ça ne fonctionne qu'en local, côté réseau c'est bizarre. J'ai peut-être pas encore testé toutes les possibilités, mais au bout d'une journée d'essais j'en ai eu marre. Je ne peux pas trop jouer à ça, j'ai mon boulot à faire... 
Donc bon, au pire, si j'ai besoin d'imprimer depuis le MB, je peux le faire à condition de le rebooter sous Windoze. C'est chiant, mais moins fréquent que mes allers/retours entre Toshop et Blender... 

Ce qui est carrément pénible dans cette histoire, c'est que ça paraît pas logique : à l'origine, donc juste après la première mise en route du MB, j'imprimais SANS PROBLÈME depuis le Mac, sous MacOS, via le réseau local... Je ne sais pas du tout comment j'avais réussi ce prodige la première fois, il me semble que ça s'était configuré très simplement, comme par magie (façon Mac, quoi ), et depuis la réinstallation bien clean, ben ça le fait plus...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Août 2006)

Mon problème de php + gd est résolu, je peux faire du développement web sur mon MacBook, fingers in the nose. 

Il ne manque plus qu'une version UB de Toshop et une solution à ce fichu problème d'impression réseau pour que mon bonheur soit total (et deux mois supplémentaires pour finir ma BD, ouiiin ! ).


----------



## Tarul (2 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Mon problème de php + gd est résolu, je peux faire du développement web sur mon MacBook, fingers in the nose.
> 
> Il ne manque plus qu'une version UB de Toshop et une solution à ce fichu problème d'impression réseau pour que mon bonheur soit total (et deux mois supplémentaires pour finir ma BD, ouiiin ! ).



courage pour la finition de ta BD


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Août 2006)

&#199;a avance bien, je crayonne comme un ouf... 

Un petit extrait en passant : http://showergate.net/jour/?jour=88

Le seul truc p&#233;nible, c'est que rebooter continuellement via BootCamp c'est carr&#233;ment p&#233;nible... 

En dehors de Toshop, tous les softs dont j'ai l'utilit&#233; sont sous MacOS, alors je dois red&#233;marrer je ne sais combien de fois par jour, c'est naze.

J'vais quand m&#234;me pas devoir acheter un deuxi&#232;me MacBook rien que pour pouvoir avoir en m&#234;me temps Toshop et MacOS... 
Pis j'peux pas, de toute fa&#231;on !

Alors bon, j'ai quand m&#234;me tent&#233; l'exp&#233;rience Parallels... Histoire de voir si &#231;a marche, m&#234;me en sachant qu'avec "seulement" 1Go de RAM, c'est pas suffisant pour avoir encore de quoi &#234;tre efficace avec Toshop (sous Windoze, dans Parallels, sous MacOS... yargle !). Mais bon, le test devrait permettre de voir si &#231;a vaut le coup de monter la RAM &#224; 2Go juste pour &#231;a, pas vrai ? Alors je teste...

...et je d&#233;teste. 

WinXP marche plut&#244;t bien, Toshop aussi... Mais la tablette graphique, cette fameuse Wacom toute neuve, n'est pas reconnue !!! RH&#194;AAAAAAAA...
J'ai ouvert un sujet &#224; ce propos : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3909712#post3909712
mais je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra m'indiquer une solution. J'imagine, cependant, que je ne suis pas le premier (switcher ou non) &#224; &#234;tre pass&#233; au Mac Intel et &#224; avoir besoin de Toshop pour du travail &#224; la tablette qui doit &#234;tre fait AVANT qu'Adobe ne se d&#233;cide &#224; sortir une version UB de son logiciel vedette... On verra bien.

En attendant, toujours aucun Kernel Panic depuis la r&#233;installation clean, et &#231;a c'est COOL. 

Bon, allez, je dois rebooter, j'ai du boulot...


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

et &#231;a ne marche plus la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;changer une licence win contre une licence OS X chez Adobe?
Ah la la qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire pour etre dans le "droit chemin" d'un point de vue l&#233;gal... 
Au moins Corel pour Painter ils ont la bonne id&#233;e de livrer un CD mixte Mac/Windows... un peu comme les CD de Warcraft! 

Peut-&#234;tre y'aura t'il un meilleur support des drivers win avec VMWare font on devrait avoir des nouvelles &#224; la WWDC et qui sera sans doute un concurrent de taille pour Parallels?


----------



## gibet_b (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> et ça ne marche plus la possibilité d'échanger une licence win contre une licence OS X chez Adobe?
> Ah la la qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire pour etre dans le "droit chemin" d'un point de vue légal...
> Au moins Corel pour Painter ils ont la bonne idée de livrer un CD mixte Mac/Windows... un peu comme les CD de Warcraft!
> 
> Peut-être y'aura t'il un meilleur support des drivers win avec VMWare font on devrait avoir des nouvelles à la WWDC et qui sera sans doute un concurrent de taille pour Parallels?



Tu ne suis pas bien  Le problème est que Toshop n'est pas en UB et est trop à la ramasse pour l'utilisation qu'à notre ami de ce logiciel.


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Ok, vu les 14 pages j'ai un peu oublié de revoir les 1ères, désolé!!:rateau:
On est en août, reste plus qu'à espérer que Photoshop Universal Binary sorte avant le printemps prochain quand même!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu'à espérer que Photoshop Universal Binary sorte avant le printemps prochain



...pour le tome 2 de Showergate.
On saura alors si la différence (fait sous Windoze / fait sous MacOS) se voit sur les pages.


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> ...pour le tome 2 de Showergate.
> On saura alors si la différence (fait sous Windoze / fait sous MacOS) se voit sur les pages.


au fait tu peux nous raconter comment cela se passe entre 
"tu as fini tes planches" et la sorties en librairies?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (8 Août 2006)

Ben &#231;a, &#231;a d&#233;pend un peu de l'&#233;diteur... Maquette, impression, diffusion, je ne sais pas tr&#232;s bien comment &#231;a va se passer vu que c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je bosse avec cet &#233;diteur l&#224; (Delcourt). Donc le mieux ce sera encore que j'en cause sur le site de Showergate quand &#231;a sera le moment. En outre, j'aurai un peu plus de temps pour mettre du contenu sur ce site (making of, etc), et ce sera &#233;videment le moment appropri&#233; pour faire un peu la promo de cette BD, donc raconter un peu plus sa gen&#232;se.


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça, ça dépend un peu de l'éditeur... Maquette, impression, diffusion, je ne sais pas très bien comment ça va se passer vu que c'est la première fois que je bosse avec cet éditeur là (Delcourt). Donc le mieux ce sera encore que j'en cause sur le site de Showergate quand ça sera le moment. En outre, j'aurai un peu plus de temps pour mettre du contenu sur ce site (making of, etc), et ce sera évidement le moment approprié pour faire un peu la promo de cette BD, donc raconter un peu plus sa genèse.


alors bonne chance avec ton nouvel éditeur.


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Août 2006)

y'a une nouvelle beta de parallels dispo qui contient pas mal d'ameliorations au niveau gestion de l'USB semble t'il. Je sais pas si ca aidera ta wacom, mais on sait jamais!

Lu sur MacFixIt:

Parallels has released a new beta edition of Parallels Beta for Mac OS X. The new release includes the following enhancements:

Video output improvement and acceleration
Added multi interfaces USB devices support (including Windows Mobile 2005 devices)
Added isochronous USB devices support (including WebCam devices)
Minor USB fixes
Keyboard support improvement: Eject CD key support, left/right Shift/Ctrl/Alt (Option)/Windows keys difference support
Added virtual disk cache policy option: Mac OS X performance optimized or guest OS performance optimized
Image Tool fixes
Optimized disk cache policy for Suspend/Resume feature
Windows ME Suspend/Resume fix
Shared Folders first time access acceleration
Clipboard synchronization tool fixes (unreadable symbols sometimes added during copy and paste)
Sound playback improvement
Sound recording improvement
Minor Full Screen mode fixes
"Unable to allocate virtual memory" during virtual machine power on fix
Minor GUI fixes and improvements
Solaris doesn&#8217;t work with more than one virtual disk fix


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Ben &#231;a, &#231;a d&#233;pend un peu de l'&#233;diteur... Maquette, impression, diffusion, je ne sais pas tr&#232;s bien comment &#231;a va se passer vu que c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je bosse avec cet &#233;diteur l&#224; (Delcourt). Donc le mieux ce sera encore que j'en cause sur le site de Showergate quand &#231;a sera le moment. En outre, j'aurai un peu plus de temps pour mettre du contenu sur ce site (making of, etc), et ce sera &#233;videment le moment appropri&#233; pour faire un peu la promo de cette BD, donc raconter un peu plus sa gen&#232;se.


dans quelle collection ?!.....
"s&#233;rie B" ?!......


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (10 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> y'a une nouvelle beta de parallels dispo qui contient pas mal d'ameliorations au niveau gestion de l'USB semble t'il. Je sais pas si ca aidera ta wacom, mais on sait jamais!



Pas pu tester pour l'instant, je fais face à un problème beaucoup plus critique : mon pôve MacBook se retrouve infesté par un troyen pour PC ! La honte... 
Une saleté s'est infiltrée via le réseau local, je pense, et a contaminé la partition Windoze, alors connectée aux autres PC. Cette saleté s'est logée dans le boot secteur, de sorte qu'une tentative de réinstallation de Windoze après une supression / recréation de la partition Windoze par BootCamp ne suffit pas à éradiquer cette vacherie. Ca empêche même la réinstallation de WinXP (ce qui est plutôt sain en la circonstance, remarque).

Bref, je suis dans la mouise... Comment faire pour nettoyer le boot secteur du MacBook ?! Inutile, en effet, d'espérer réinstaller Windoze tant que cette cochonnerie est là...

Mince, un Mac infesté par une saleté pour PC, c'est le monde à l'envers.

En attendant, je retravaille sur mon PC bruyant et poussif qui lui, heureusement, n'a par miracle pas été touché...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dans quelle collection ?!.....
> "série B" ?!.



Voilà. 

Bon, je pars demain matin pour mes seuls trois jours de vacances de cet été... Tous ces problèmes informatiques m'ont bien stressé, je vais essayer de ne pas y penser.

J'emporte quand même le MacBook, au moins sur MacOS il marche impec, et je peux donc bosser mes scénars.


----------



## Mickjagger (11 Août 2006)

incroyable!  
Bon courage pour tes futurs formatages partiels ou complets du disque dur... un peu lourd quand meme quand on a du boulot.

je crois que quitte &#224; claquer des thunes ca va se terminer pour toi avec 2go de RAM et Photoshop CS version Rosetta, et tant pis si &#231;a rame un peu


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Pas pu tester pour l'instant, je fais face à un problème beaucoup plus critique : mon pôve MacBook se retrouve infesté par un troyen pour PC ! La honte...
> Une saleté s'est infiltrée via le réseau local, je pense, et a contaminé la partition Windoze, alors connectée aux autres PC. Cette saleté s'est logée dans le boot secteur, de sorte qu'une tentative de réinstallation de Windoze après une supression / recréation de la partition Windoze par BootCamp ne suffit pas à éradiquer cette vacherie. Ca empêche même la réinstallation de WinXP (ce qui est plutôt sain en la circonstance, remarque).
> 
> Bref, je suis dans la mouise... Comment faire pour nettoyer le boot secteur du MacBook ?! Inutile, en effet, d'espérer réinstaller Windoze tant que cette cochonnerie est là...
> ...



Bonjour Bruno Bellamy,

Tu connais le nom du troyen? Généralement il existe des programmes spécifiques pour les désinstaller.


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Pas pu tester pour l'instant, je fais face à un problème beaucoup plus critique : mon pôve MacBook se retrouve infesté par un troyen pour PC ! La honte...
> Une saleté s'est infiltrée via le réseau local, je pense, et a contaminé la partition Windoze, alors connectée aux autres PC. Cette saleté s'est logée dans le boot secteur, de sorte qu'une tentative de réinstallation de Windoze après une supression / recréation de la partition Windoze par BootCamp ne suffit pas à éradiquer cette vacherie. Ca empêche même la réinstallation de WinXP (ce qui est plutôt sain en la circonstance, remarque).
> 
> Bref, je suis dans la mouise... Comment faire pour nettoyer le boot secteur du MacBook ?! Inutile, en effet, d'espérer réinstaller Windoze tant que cette cochonnerie est là...
> ...


si c'est bien le boot sector qui est touché n'est peut être pas perdu.

en général la procédure suivante réinstall le boot sector. mais ne connaissant pas boot camp, je ne sais pas comment c'est géré après par l'efi & cie.
arrives-tu a démarrer sur le cd de windows?
si oui, essaie de lancer la console de récupération.
une fois dessus essaie de faire : "fixmbr"(si mes souvenirs sont bons).
puis redémarre et retente l'installation.

si cela ne fonctionne pas essaie de faire : "fixboot")
http://www.teamatic.net/articles/tutoriaux-windows/formater,-partitionner-et-installer-xp/1/
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true

avec un peu de chance cela va résoudre ton problème.

question : tu as bien mis un anti-virus, un anti-si spyware et activer un parefeu? 

bon courage en tout cas. *ne jamais brancher sur un réseau un winMac"


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Août 2006)

Au fait petite question au passage, sous Bootcamp on peu chopper des virus et cie, ou si on a importé des fichiers vérolé de son pc, ca fait donc planter Windows mais aussi macosX ?

Autre question, sous parralels, est il possible qu'en lancant un fichier vérolé, il se passe ce qui devrait arriver normalement sous un pc ? En gros est ce que j'ai un risque de détruire mon mbp ou de le pourrire de virus avec bootcamp et ou parralels ?


Bon courage à toi Bruno Bellamy !


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Au fait petite question au passage, sous Bootcamp on peu chopper des virus et cie, ou si on a importé des fichiers vérolé de son pc, ca fait donc planter Windows mais aussi macosX ?
> 
> Autre question, sous parralels, est il possible qu'en lancant un fichier vérolé, il se passe ce qui devrait arriver normalement sous un pc ? En gros est ce que j'ai un risque de détruire mon mbp ou de le pourrire de virus avec bootcamp et ou parralels ?
> 
> ...


 
c'est un sujet complexe. 
mais en theorie un virus windows ne fera du dégat que sur la partition en question. pour qu'il puisse faire du mal a os X, le virus devra traverser l'efi. mais windows en voit en efi qu'un simple bios. je pense que le risque est faible. mais le probleme de bellamy ne montre qu'un windows peut être toujours sujet a de grave problèmes.
sur botcamp toujours, le risque de voir os X touché par le virus est d'autent plus grand si tu installes un logiciel du type mac drive. là il pourrait voir ta partition d'Os X et y intervenir.

pour paralels, normalment le logiciel fait barrage entre windows et os X. il y peu de risque. mais si je me souvient bien paralls exploite les techno de virtualisation des core duo. Au dernier black hat, vista a été victime d'une attaque par rootkit utilisant une techo de virtualisation d'intel. le risque est plus faible sur mac, mais il existe.

si on veut être au maximum tranquil avec un windows sur mac. 
-c'est de lui limiter au tant que possible l'accés a l'exterieur. donc pas de réseau sauf pour mettre à jour windows, antivirus &ci
-lui mettre un AV a jour, un pare feu plus parano que celui de windows, et en complément un anti spyware
-ne pas utiliser internet explorer sauf en dernier recours, mais plutot firefox, ou opera.
-ne pas utiliser outlook, mias plutot thunderbird ou autres.
-ne pas télécharger des trucs louches(coup classique a appliquer quelque soit l'os). Prudence est mère de sureté.

pour le choix de l'av, clubic a publier un test d'anti virus payant & gratuit. je vous conseil de le lire.

en faisant tout ça, on a un windows bien protégé. mais le risque zero n'existe pas.


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

La mésaventure de M. Bellamy nous rappelle à tous que la prudence et l'extreme méfiance sont de mise dès qu'il s'agit de Windows et ceci indépendemment de la machine....

Je comprends mieux l'avertissement de Apple concernant l'absence de support technique en cas d'installation de Windows sur MacIntel...

De toute façon, plus je lis les fils de ce formum et plus  je consulte les sites sur le monde de la Pomme, moins j'aime Windows...

Cordialement,

Dila (futur switché)


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Août 2006)

Merci pour ces infos Tarul !


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces infos Tarul !


 
prend mes information venant d'un utilisateur un peu éclairé. Je suis loin d'être un expert en sécurité(ou en optimisation d'oracle ou de mysql, mais ca c'est une autre histoire ). Cela reste un domaine trés complexe .


----------



## alarache62 (13 Août 2006)

Pour le partage d'imprimante es tu bien allé dans Pref System puis Partage et clicé sur Partage d'Imprimantes puis démarrer?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Août 2006)

Wouaaah, que de réactions pendant que j'étais même pas là... Comme j'avais dit, je partais trois jours en ouacances, et ça m'a fait le plus grand bien !
...à mon MacBook aussi, puisque coup de bol, j'ai retrouvé un ami ingénieur très calé en Windoze, et qui m'a très gentiment dépanné.

Conclusion : oui, il faut être prudent avec Windoze, quelle que soit la machine (désormais le Mac est un PC comme les autres, n'est-ce pas ? ), mais pas pour autant parano : manifestement, il n'y avait aucun virus ou troyen sur mon cher MB tout neuf. 
C'est juste moi qui ai flippé en voyant apparaître un processus mal identifié et qui, en tentant d'intervenir, ai mis le boxon sur mon disque dur. Bien fait pour moi... 

Tout est donc rentré dans l'ordre, non sans une réinstallation complète de tout. C'est donc la deuxième clean install depuis l'achat de ce MacBook, dont le disque dur aura décidément été récuré de fond en comble, pour le coup il doit être tellement propre qu'on se voit dedans ! Heureusement que j'avais bien tout sauvegardé mes données avant de partir (je me doutais que c'est ce qui allait arriver, de toute façon). J'ai même sauvé sur mon iPod Mini le boulot que j'ai fait dans le train (c'est l'endroit rêvé pour bosser le scénar et les dialogues de ma BD), c'est dire si j'ai rien perdu ! 

Merci pour toutes vos interventions, et j'insiste : si je pouvais vraiment me passer de Windoze, ce serait fait depuis longtemps. 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, faut que je me remette au boulot, moi...


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2006)

Waou, Bruno Bellamy sur macg&#233;  :love: 

On est nombreux &#224; attendre une version CS3 UB de photoshop (mais en bon macqueux on va pas switcher vers windaube non plus   )
Merci en tous cas pour ce fil, bien utile pour de nombreux switchers.


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Waou, Bruno Bellamy sur macgé  :love:
> 
> On est nombreux à attendre une version CS3 UB de photoshop (mais en bon macqueux on va pas switcher vers windaube non plus   )
> Merci en tous cas pour ce fil, bien utile pour de nombreux switchers.


pour photoshop ub, vous risquez d'attendre encore 12 à 18 mois. sauf si la sortis des macpro va donné un coup de fouet a adobe


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (16 Août 2006)

À titre purement documentaire, je viens de vérifier l'autonomie de la bête en conditions réelles :

chargé à bloc, et quasi uniquement en mode "scénariste" puisque l'usage auquel je le destine en pure situation de portable (sur batterie, donc) c'est de l'édition de texte pour mes BD, ce qui n'est effectivement pas très gourmand en énergie puisqu'il s'agit d'exploiter Smultron (l'éditeur de texte que je trouve le plus sympa pour l'instant) avec du texte blanc sur fond noir (j'aime mieux, et je pense que ça consomme moins) en plein écran, avec éventuellement un peu de fond sonore via iTunes mais pas tout le temps, parce que j'ai quand même besoin d'un peu de silence pour me concentrer sur mes textes, et en ayant baissé la luminosité de l'écran assez bas (deux crans avant le noir total), le MacBook tient pas moins de 5 heures, montre en main.


----------



## Mickjagger (16 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> avec du texte blanc sur fond noir (j'aime mieux, et je pense que &#231;a consomme moins) en plein &#233;cran



Sur une dalle LCD, un fond blanc consomme moins d'&#233;nergie qu'un fond noir! ca peut paraitre paradoxal mais c'est comme &#231;a! 
mais &#233;videmment il faut toujours que la luminosit&#233; reste faible pour gagner un max.

perso j'aime pas trop les fonds noirs car j'ai l'impression que les lignes de texte blanches restent "incrust&#233;es" une fois qu'on d&#233;tourne le regard et j'aime pas trop cette empreinte visuelle due a la persistance r&#233;tinienne.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (17 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Sur une dalle LCD, un fond blanc consomme moins d'énergie qu'un fond noir! ca peut paraitre paradoxal mais c'est comme ça!



?!... 

Comment ça se fait ? J'avoue que je suis très curieux d'en savoir plus...

De la doc là-dessus, des liens ?



			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> perso j'aime pas trop les fonds noirs car j'ai l'impression que les lignes de texte blanches restent "incrustées" une fois qu'on détourne le regard et j'aime pas trop cette empreinte visuelle due a la persistance rétinienne.



En fait je ne pousse pas le contraste à fond, puisque mon fond noir est en fait un bleu très foncé, et que le "blanc" du texte n'est qu'un gris clair. Le résultat évite les effets de phosphènes ("taches" dues à la persistance rétinienne) mais est plus reposant pour les yeux qu'une image globalement blanche qui, elle, finit par rendre les yeux piquants.

Smultron est cool, mais à terme, surtout pour la construction de scenarios, j'aimerais mieux bosser avec un éditeur dans lequel on peut hiérarchiser le contenu, type "processeur d'idées". J'essaye de tester un peu OmniOutliner (livré en bundle avec le MacBook) quand j'ai un peu de temps, mais je le trouve inutilement compliqué... On m'a parlé de TextMate, faut que je teste aussi...

Mais je me dis que c'est typiquement le genre d'outil que j'aimerais bien développer moi-même, mais j'ai pô le temps. 
J'aimerais bricoler un outil nettement plus "rustique", avec surtout moins d'options, et moins graphique. OmniOutliner est intéressant (même s'ils n'ont pas inventé l'eau chaude... pour qui se souvient de l'éditeur du GFA Basic sur Atari ST, le principe était simple mais vachement puissant !), mais y'a tellement de trucs qu'on a l'impression que l'application est encombrée d'accessoires de mode, c'est trop joli pour être fonctionnel, à mon goût.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

à  lire tous les post sur ce topic . 
( sa ma pris une demi journée de boulot ....... "Pt1 je glande" ) 

Sachant que l'ami  bellamy a une connaisance certaine en  Linux et qu'il  a besoinde photoshop  et d'une machine puissante.......
que sa tablette lui  a occasioner des frais, tous comme la RAM

je me demande vraiment pourquoi ,  vous ,  monsieur,  avez switché vers un  macbook ? 
sachant que le circuit graphique du  macbook  est une Merde sans non et qu'une carte vidéo dédié ainsi  que 2 go de ram  peuvent être trouvé sur moult portable à  un  prix correct ( ASUS A6 ?  DELL  ? ) et avec un  15.4 pce

De plus, les comptabilité de Linux sur ces modeles n'est plus à  démontrer......


Moi  qui essaie de me convaincre (  ? )  de switcher...... là je me pose cette question  qui  m'interroge  .... Pourquoi ?


----------



## ddhc (17 Août 2006)

Je vais acheter un macbook 13', voilà mon problème, je serai peut-être amené de temps à autre à faire des projets vidéo mais j'ai déjà un pc qui fait graveur dvd. Suis-je obligé de prendre le graveur dvd sur macbook ou puis-je faire graver mon projet iDvd par mon pc en réseau?


----------



## Tarul (17 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> à  lire tous les post sur ce topic .
> ( sa ma pris une demi journée de boulot ....... "Pt1 je glande" )
> 
> Sachant que l'ami  bellamy a une connaisance certaine en  Linux et qu'il  a besoinde photoshop  et d'une machine puissante.......
> ...


je pense que si tu dit que tu essaie de te convaincre. c'est que le mac n'est pas forcément fait pour toi.
pour la comparaison, apple n'est pas frocement le plus cher.
regarde si on prend le macbook de base on peut :
2 Go 667 DDR2 - 2x1 Go SO-DIMMs
Disque dur Serial ATA de 60 Go
Clavier & Mac OS
Ecran TFT 13,3 pouces
Lecteur Combo (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
AirPort Extreme
Bluetooth 2.0
Adaptateur secteur
Batterie
pour 1599

chez dell avec le portable XPS M1210 :
avec comme option : 
proco : le même que le macbook
2Go de ram(moins rapide que le macbook)
ecran 12,1"
garantie 1 an
windows media center(pour avoir l'équivalent de frontrow)
cg : intel 950
 prix 1 795

sinon y a l'insperon qui est équivalent et 100 moins cher mais il a un écran 17", on perd la mobilité du macbook.

dell est plus cher dans ce cas.

pour répondre a ddhc, il est possible de faire une image dvd avec idvd. après il suffit de la transférer sur le pc pour gravage.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (17 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


L'objectif initial &#233;tait le suivant : trouver un portable correct, principalement pour y travailler mes sc&#233;narios. La b&#234;te devait avoir une portabilit&#233; r&#233;elle (autonomie suffisante, poids plume, volume assez r&#233;duit pour tenir dans un sac &#224; dos), &#234;tre agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser, et &#234;tre fiable. Mon choix s'orientait donc a priori plut&#244;t vers un ultra-portable PC susceptible de fonctionner sous Linux.
Probl&#232;me : les PC vraiment l&#233;gers sont tr&#232;s chers, n'ont pas n&#233;cessairement une autonomie tr&#232;s convaincante, et du peu que je sais la compatibilit&#233; avec Linux ou BSD est loin d'&#234;tre garantie, ce genre d'engin &#233;tant toujours livr&#233; avec un Windoze pr&#233;-install&#233;, et &#233;videmment aucun moyen s&#251;r de savoir si une Mandriva ou une Ubuntu va se comporter d&#233;cemment dessus. Y'a de quoi h&#233;siter...

L'argument selon lequel "la comptabilit&#233; de Linux sur ces modeles n'est plus &#224; d&#233;montrer" est peut-&#234;tre certain pour quelques linuxiens, mais j'aurais un peu d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; balancer plusieurs centaines d'euros dans un engin qui ne pourrait pas m'&#234;tre certifi&#233; "100% compatible Linux" par le vendeur. Or les vendeurs ne veulent pas entendre parler de ce genre de choses, en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Pour eux, la b&#233;cane est vendue avec Windoze, t'installes Windoze dessus, point barre. Si je ram&#232;ne l'engin parce que &#231;a le fait pas, je ne pourrai pas pr&#233;tendre qu'on m'a menti pour m'inciter &#224; l'achat (et m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait arriv&#233;, je ne pourrais pas le prouver). Au mieux, on va me faire un avoir ? J'ai d&#233;j&#224; je ne sais combien d'avoirs dans des boutiques d'informatique o&#249; j'ai achet&#233; du matos que j'ai ensuite rapport&#233; parce que &#231;a ne faisait pas ce que je voulais, j'ai pas super envie d'en accumuler d'autres...

Et puis voil&#224; que je r&#233;alise que les iBook 12'' sont d'excellentes machines, &#224; un prix finalement pas si ind&#233;cent que &#231;a. Que MacOS X (bon, &#231;a je le savais d&#233;j&#224; depuis un moment) est en fait un Unix, qu'Apple a tout de m&#234;me le m&#233;rite de concevoir ensemble (et l'un pour l'autre) hardware et software, et qu'en cherchant un peu, je dois bien pouvoir en trouver un d'occase. &#199;a me semblait bien parti...

...jusqu'&#224; ce que je constate que les iBook d'occase ne sont pas beaucoup moins chers que les iBooks neufs. D'un c&#244;t&#233; &#231;a m'a convaincu que j'&#233;tais, d'un point de vue technique (ou affectif ?) sur une bonne piste : visiblement les Mac users se s&#233;parent difficilement de leurs b&#233;canes. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, c'&#233;tait emmerdant : je ne roule pas sur l'or, et l'iBook n'est pas non plus la 8e merveille du monde...

Et voil&#224; que j'entends parler de l'arriv&#233;e prochaine d'une autre g&#233;n&#233;ration de portables Apple ! Donc j'ai suivi les rumeurs, l'actualit&#233;, etc, et... mis des sous de c&#244;t&#233;, pendant ce temps l&#224;. Comme tout le monde ici, je pense, j'ai bav&#233; pas mal de temps, l'arriv&#233;e du petit nouveau ayant &#233;t&#233; beaucoup plus longue que ce qu'on imaginait.

Et quand finalement j'ai -&#231;a devait arriver- craqu&#233; pour le MacBook, il m'est &#233;videmment apparu, du fait de la fr&#233;quence de son processeur, de sa capacit&#233; &#224; exploiter un moniteur externe en bureau &#233;tendu, etc, que je pouvais ambitionner de bosser AUSSI mes images dessus. Ou qu'en tout cas &#231;a m&#233;ritait l'essai, cet engin initialement destin&#233; &#224; de l'&#233;dition de texte &#233;tant en fait aussi puissant que le PC de bureau que j'utilisais jusque l&#224; pour bosser mes pages et mes illustrations. Y'a aussi que mon PC est pas loin d'&#234;tre bon pour la retraite : &#231;a fait un bail que je lui rajoute ceci, que je lui rafistole cela, et rien qu'avec le bruit qu'il fait avec ses ventilos, y'a de quoi se d&#233;courager... Je sais que Beethoven &#233;tait sourd, et que si je n'entends plus rien &#231;a ne nuira pas forc&#233;ment &#224; la qualit&#233; de mes dessins, mais quand m&#234;me, j'appr&#233;cierais de pouvoir continuer &#224; &#233;couter de la musique (et pas seulement celle de Beethoven ).

Voil&#224; l'histoire...

Je pr&#233;cise quand m&#234;me que le chipset graphique du MacBook est tout sauf pourri ! Sur mon PC de travail, j'ai une carte ATI qui commence &#224; dater, mais qui fonctionne tr&#232;s bien pour l'usage que j'en ai : bosser de la 2D sur de gros documents sans souci.

Le MacBook remplit tr&#232;s bien la m&#234;me fonction. Les sp&#233;cifications techniques de sa carte graphique sur le site d'Intel sont tr&#232;s claires : cet engin vaut largement la carte de mon PC, il est m&#234;me probablement mieux, compte tenu du fait qu'il est bien plus r&#233;cent. Le seul truc pour lequel il pourrait para&#238;tre faiblard (encore que pas forc&#233;ment plus que celui de mon PC, encore une fois) c'est les "gros" jeux en 3D qui d&#233;chirent leur race.
Je ne joue pas &#224; ces jeux l&#224;, j'ai vraiment pas le temps, donc &#231;a ne me pose pas le moindre souci. Encore une fois, si on veut jouer &#224; des jeux en 3D avec des milliards de polygones hyper-textur&#233;s, il me semble clair que le MacBook n'est pas adapt&#233;, et que la question ne se pose m&#234;me pas. Mais sur un long trajet en train, ou vautr&#233; dans le canap&#233; pour r&#233;fl&#233;chir au sc&#233;nar des mes prochains bouquins, j'ai mieux &#224; faire que de tirer au lance-roquette sur des monstres grumeleux. 

Tr&#232;s accessoirement, pour tout un tas de raisons trop complexes &#224; d&#233;tailler ici, j'avais vraiment envie de tourner une page : plus d'une douzaine d'ann&#233;es de PC c'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant mais &#231;a a fini par me gaver, je voulais quelque chose de vraiment diff&#233;rent, et le Mac semblait la bonne r&#233;ponse.

Pour l'instant (mais &#231;a ne fait pas tr&#232;s longtemps que je l'ai, laissons le temps au temps), cette b&#233;cane me pla&#238;t bien. Elle marche aussi bien que ce que son constructeur promet, ce qui n'est pas si courant, elle est belle, elle se laisse vraiment trimballer dans mon p'tit sac &#224; dos couvert de pingouins en peluche , et elle ne m'a pas (trop) ruin&#233;. Je ne lui trouve pas que des qualit&#233;s, mais je lui en trouve une primordiale : &#231;a me change vraiment du PC, et rien que pour &#231;a, c'est bien.


----------



## brome (17 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> ?!...
> 
> Comment ça se fait ? J'avoue que je suis très curieux d'en savoir plus...
> 
> De la doc là-dessus, des liens ?


Simple.
Un écran LCD fonctionne comme suit : en arrière plan, une source de lumière. En premier plan, une dalle constellée de cristaux liquides. La source de lumière, elle, éclaire en permanence (sauf quand l'écran est en veille). Les cristaux liquides, eux, sont transparents en temps normal, et deviennent opaques quand ils sont excités par un courant électrique.

Donc pour que l'écran devienne noir, il faut que tous les cristaux liquides deviennent totalement opaques. Et ça, ça pompe du courant.

Enfin, ça, c'est la théorie.  Cet article de Macosxhints semble prétendre le contraire, et rapporte un gain de 30 à 40 minutes en inversant les couleurs (Pomme-CTRL-Alt-! sur un clavier français).


----------



## Linoups (18 Août 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, ça, c'est la théorie.  Cet article de Macosxhints semble prétendre le contraire, et rapporte un gain de 30 à 40 minutes en inversant les couleurs (Pomme-CTRL-Alt-! sur un clavier français).


Interressant tout, mais ça sert à quoi à la base d'avoir cette fonction d'inversion des couleurs en natif sur MacOS ?   

Sinon, je voudrais juste ajouter que c'est vraiment trop cool internet ! 
Ce retrouver à discuter sur un forum avec BB, il y a de ça quelques années je ne l'aurai pas imaginé avec mon Virus mag d'un côté et ma connexion 14400 bds, allumé quelques minutes par semaine, de l'autre.


----------



## Mickjagger (18 Août 2006)

La fonction d'inversion de couleurs dans OS X c'est pour aider certaines personnes qui n'ont pas la meme perception des couleurs que la normale. On peut aussi passer en niveaux de gris, c'est moins choquant à ce moment là, cet affichage en négatif.

En tout cas les Prefs Systeme "accès universel" sont quand meme bien pratiques dans certains cas, meme si on a pas forcement un handicap ou pb de vision. Le mode Zoom est pas mal parfois si on branche son mac a une télé par exemple.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Août 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, ça, c'est la théorie.  Cet article de Macosxhints semble prétendre le contraire, et rapporte un gain de 30 à 40 minutes en inversant les couleurs (Pomme-CTRL-Alt-! sur un clavier français).



Les commentaires qui suivent l'article en question sont contradictoires mais intéressants : certains rapportent le même argument que toi (noir = pixel 100% ON, donc consommation plus élevée), et d'autres signalent que tous les écrans ne reposent pas sur le même principe, le noir pouvant être, selon les technologies, le cas 100% OFF.

Il serait donc particulièrement intéressant, concernant les écrans de portable, de savoir à quel type d'écran on a affaire, si on veut pouvoir bosser longtemps sur batterie ce qui, je présume, devient de plus en plus courant maintenant que les portables comme l'iBook, le MacBook, ou les "ultraportables" PC deviennent réellement des machines pour bosser dans le train.

Indépendamment de la dimension physique du confort visuel (moins de pixels blancs à l'écran = yeux moins cramés au bout de quelques heures ), je me demande si, en vertu du principe que dit que l'interface la plus ergonomique de toutes est celle à laquelle on est habitué, l'affichage de texte clair sur fond noir ne serait pas un peu, aussi, une réminiscence (à défaut de rémanence ) rassurante de l'époque des écrans d'Apple IIe (caractères verts ou jaunes sur fond noir), pour ceux en tout cas (comme moi ) qui les ont connus...

On revient toujours, comme pour les petits détails qui nous rappellent notre enfance, vers les choses rassurantes du passé. Je sais que, pour ma part, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'affectionne ce type d'affichage. Oui, je sais, à l'époque du look Aqua de MacOS X, ça fait dramatiquement rétro...


----------



## Linoups (18 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> La fonction d'inversion de couleurs dans OS X c'est pour aider certaines personnes qui n'ont pas la meme perception des couleurs que la normale. On peut aussi passer en niveaux de gris, c'est moins choquant à ce moment là, cet affichage en négatif.
> 
> En tout cas les Prefs Systeme "accès universel" sont quand meme bien pratiques dans certains cas, meme si on a pas forcement un handicap ou pb de vision. Le mode Zoom est pas mal parfois si on branche son mac a une télé par exemple.



Ok merci pour l'info.


----------



## brome (23 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Smultron est cool, mais à terme, surtout pour la construction de scenarios, j'aimerais mieux bosser avec un éditeur dans lequel on peut hiérarchiser le contenu, type "processeur d'idées".


Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches, mais ta description me fait penser à Mori. C'est un éditeur de texte, ou plutôt un "calepin numérique", qui te permet d'organiser tes textes et notes selon une arborescence, en utilisant éventuellement des "répertoires intelligents".


----------



## Linoups (23 Août 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Smultron est cool, mais à terme, surtout pour la construction de scenarios, j'aimerais mieux bosser avec un éditeur dans lequel on peut hiérarchiser le contenu, type "processeur d'idées".



Salut,
Ce n'est pas un processeur d'idées, mais vu ton métier, CeltX peut sans doute être utile.
http://www.celtx.com
Et en plus ça tourne sous toutes les plateformes et c'est 'presque' un soft open source.


----------



## SupaPictave (24 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Interressant tout, mais ça sert à quoi à la base d'avoir cette fonction d'inversion des couleurs en natif sur MacOS ?



Moi j'utilise beaucoup ça la nuit, quand la pièce où j'ai mon ordi est plongée dans l'obscurité.
Etant donnée que beaucoup de sites internet par exemple ont des fonds clairs, passer en couleur inversée permet de diminuer la luminosité émise par l'écran.

Quand il n'y a aucun éclairage dans la pièce, l'écran de mon MBP est encore trop lumineux même au niveau minimum. En passant en couleur inversée, les fonds clairs (blancs même, par exemple le champ d'écriture sur un forum) apparaissent noirs et les images foncées (souvent les polices d'écriture) apparaissent claires, etc. Ce qui est beaucoup moins fatiguant, voire agressif, en lumière ambiante quasi-inexistante. C'est bien pratique, même quand l'on a pas de problême de vision.


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

Cela dit, du texte blanc sur fond noir, c'est extr&#234;mement fatiguant pour les yeux... encore plus si le blanc est particuli&#232;rement lumineux... Du texte en gris neutre ou clair sur fond noir fatigue d&#233;j&#224; moins les yeux... De m&#234;me que du gris neutre ou fond&#233; (75%) sur du blanc...

Le plus reposant &#233;tant un gris neutre l&#233;g&#233;rement vert sur un fond blanc.


----------



## SupaPictave (24 Août 2006)

Oui, mais le blanc n'est jamais lumineux à fond, vu qu'en plus d'utiliser l'inversion de couleur, je garde la luminosité de l'écran au minimum. Et du point de vue de mes yeux (sic, et même à ce moment précis sur le forum Macgé  ), c'est beaucoup plus confortable que le réglage normal.


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

J'&#233;nonce la th&#233;orie, lol... Apr&#232;s, tout d&#233;pend comme tu le dis de tes yeux et de la luminosit&#233; de ton &#233;cran.

J'ai remarqu&#233; que, en tant que Daltonien, outre le probl&#232;me de distinction des couleurs, mes yeux se fatiguent &#233;norm&#233;ment sur des contrastes trop important, surtout sur du blanc sur noir. 
5minutes de lecture sur un site du genre et -pouf-, j'suis bon pour une migraine carabin&#233;e.

Mais ce que j'&#233;nonce sur les couleurset la fatigue des yeux, dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, c'est tir&#233; de diverses exp&#233;riences en webdesign et de mes cours de communication, de multim&#233;dia et d'analyse de l'image.


----------



## Linoups (5 Septembre 2006)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'un certain BB a la tête dans le guidon et ne lache pas  ses crayons.
Pour info au cas où tu passerais dans le coin, des rumeurs affirment que Photoshop UB approche sérieusement.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (11 Septembre 2006)

Je suis, effectivement, un peu beaucoup occupé... 

La date limite pour livrer ma BD se rapproche violemment, et de toute façon il me paraît clair que le tome 2 sera déjà largement entamé avant Toshop ne sorte en UB, donc heureusement que j'attends pas après ça ! 

Bon, je retourne à mes crayons...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2006)

bon courages...


----------



## RB jp (14 Septembre 2006)

Hello la compagnie, bonjours Mr Bruno Bellamy. Content que vos problèmes soient résolus.

Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce post, et j'ai vu que FStream était victime de tous les maux du monde 

Un avantage (parmi d'autre) d'FStream c'est qu'il est développé par un 'tit Français (moi en l'occurrence) et que donc me contacter pour savoir ce qu'il en retourne aurait éclairci tout du premier coup 

Alors déjà (il me semble pas l'avoir lu, mais il faut dire que j'ai regardé rapidement le tout, 16 pages quand même !) un Kernel Panic :
MacOS X est un Unix très bien protégé niveau mémoire par des mécanismes relativement complexes, ce qui veut dire qu'une application haut niveau (c'est à dire de bêtes applications comme FStream, iTunes, VLC ou encore FireFox) fonctionnent dans un environnement-mémoire totalement protégé. Donc une application qui gère très mal son environnement-mémoire ne pourra engendrer qu'un crash d'elle-même sans toucher au système et à la stabilité du système (comme c'était le cas sous OS 9). Une application haut-niveau qui engendre un KP, ça n'était possible que dans les premières versions de MacOS X où la gestion était encore en chantier. Maintenant pour que ça y arrive, il faut vraiment VRAIMENT faire des trucs très space qu'Apple n'a pas prévu (et ça me parais difficile quand même)...

Alors comment un KP peut quand même arriver si c'est si bien protégé ?
Et bien ça peut arriver quand un élément logiciel (une extension ou un fichier système) est mal fichu ou un élément matériel n'est pas stable (barrette de RAM de mauvaise qualité, matos communicant mal avec le Mac, etc.)
L'extension (donc les drivers, les extensions comme NetBarrier, etc.) est dite très bas niveau parce qu'elle tourne dans un environnement totalement non protégé et presque pas contrôlé, et ceci pour optimiser son exécution et pour une meilleure souplesse d'accès aux éléments hardware. Ce qui veut dire qu'une extension mal codée ou conflictuelle fera presque systématiquement planter MacOS X (KP donc) lorsqu'elle est utilisée.
Pour les fichiers systèmes, et bien il suffit qu'un élément essentiel soit manquant ou détérioré pour tout faire planter, malgré les vérifications d'intégrité de MacOS X (c'est un cas rare).
Pour ce qui est du matos, c'est le plus courant, et surtout pour deux cas : la RAM ou la surchauffe. Pour la RAM, il suffit simplement par exemple de stoker "bonjour" en ram. Si ensuite quand vous essayez de récupérer votre phrase vous obtenez "bknjour", et bien MacOS X se perd complètement (il ne peut faire autrement que faire confiance en l'intégrité des données restitué par la RAM) ce qui peut entraîner un KernelPanic. Pour la surchauffe, disons que le processeur, si il est trop chaud, peut se tromper dans des opérations (par exemple, vous lui demandez 3+4 et il vous répond 11...). Bien sûr ce sont des exemples grossiers, ça ne se passe pas exactement comme ça (pour la RAM, il y a des questions de rafraîchissement, de fréquence, de pagination, etc), mais ça donne une idée.


Tout ça pour dire que pour provoquer des KP sur les nouvelles versions d'OS X, il faut soit avoir du mauvais matos, soit avoir le droit Root et avoir installé de mauvaises extensions ou trafiqué des fichiers TRÈS importants dans le système.

Tout ça pour dire (bis) que FStream n'est pas un matos, et il n'utilise pas les droits Root. D'ailleurs il n'installe aucune extension, aucune library, rien du tout. Il ne fait qu'accéder à la sortie audio (problème dans le driver audio ? dans le matos de sortie audio ?) et au réseau (problème de driver de carte réseau ?). Le reste c'est du décodage en mémoire.
Donc le fait que tu aies des KP quand FStream tourne, ça ne vient certainement pas de FStream (je le garantis) DIRECTEMENT, mais d'un élément qu'FStream utilise par exemple (sortie audio/accès réseau, que sais-je encore). N'importe quelles applications qui utiliseraient les mêmes éléments feraient alors tout planter.


Voilà voilà ^^


Ps : sympa tes sites Bruno


----------



## Tarul (14 Septembre 2006)

salut RB jp,

il est int&#233;ressant, mais je pense que tu as oubli&#233; un &#233;l&#233;ment. Tu d&#233;veloppe fstream sur un mac ppc?

alors je pense que l'on peut rajouter dans la liste des kp possible la migration vers les processeurs intel. M&#234;me sis mac os X existe depuis le d&#233;but en x86 il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; aussi &#233;prouv&#233; que son petit fr&#232;re ppc. As tu des retour utilisateur de fstream utilisant des mac intel?


----------



## RB jp (14 Septembre 2006)

Non je d&#233;veloppe sur MacIntel, c'est pour &#231;a que je m'autorise d'autant plus a certifier qu'FStream ne peut &#234;tre DIRECTEMENT (je tiens encore &#224; le souligner) la source des KP.

Pour les retours utilisateurs oui j'en ai eu pas mal tant sous Intel que sous PPC. Quelques menu plantage d'FStream dans des cas bien pr&#233;cis, du genre des release/free en trop grand nombre, des utilisation de pointeur vers nil, des variables utilis&#233;s &#224; tort, etc. Ce genre de truc qui a tendance &#224; faire crasher l'application mais qui n'affecte en rien MacOS X.
Mais absolument rien sur les KP.

Apr&#232;s pour ce qui est de la migration sur Intel, comme tu le dit MacOS X a &#233;volu&#233; dessus depuis les premi&#232;res version. Certe MacOS X lui m&#234;me n'a pas &#233;t&#233; autant &#233;prouv&#233; que son fr&#232;re PPC, mais faut il quand m&#234;me pr&#233;ciser que la gestion m&#233;moire, c'est quand m&#234;me le noyau Mach qui l'a fait, et lui, par contre, &#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;prouv&#233; depuis longtemps.

En fait j'ai eu mon MacBookPro en pr&#233;-commande (c'est pour situer depuis quand je l'ai). Depuis je n'ai eu qu'un seul Kernel Panic : en essayant de mettre une extension toute moisie trouv&#233; sur un vieux site tout moisie dont je me rappelle m&#234;me plus le nom. Et pourtant, en tant que d&#233;veloppeur et int&#233;ress&#233; tant par le dev haut-niveau que bas-niveau, je pense avoir pas mal pousser MacOS X Intel dans ses retranchement pour la gestion m&#233;moire, et il ne m'a encore jamais fait d&#233;faut.


Apr&#232;s je ne peut bien sur pas forc&#233; Bruno a r&#233;-utiliser FStream si il en a peur ou si il n'en a pas envi, mais c'&#233;tait juste pour essayer quand m&#234;me de rassurer les utilisateurs potentiels (Note : c'est un freeware, j'y gagne rien, mais j'aime bien que des choses s&#251;re soient pos&#233;s, plut&#244;t que des suppositions)


----------



## Tarul (14 Septembre 2006)

RB jp a dit:


> Non je développe sur MacIntel, c'est pour ça que je m'autorise d'autant plus a certifier qu'FStream ne peut être DIRECTEMENT (je tiens encore à le souligner) la source des KP.
> 
> Pour les retours utilisateurs oui j'en ai eu pas mal tant sous Intel que sous PPC. Quelques menu plantage d'FStream dans des cas bien précis, du genre des release/free en trop grand nombre, des utilisation de pointeur vers nil, des variables utilisés à tort, etc. Ce genre de truc qui a tendance à faire crasher l'application mais qui n'affecte en rien MacOS X.
> Mais absolument rien sur les KP.
> ...


 merci pour les précisions. il n'y a plus qu'attendre des détails complémentaires.  , mais vu comment il est occupé a boucler ces BD, ce ne sera pas tout de suite.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Septembre 2006)

RB jp a dit:


> Un avantage (parmi d'autre) d'FStream c'est qu'il est développé par un 'tit Français (moi en l'occurrence) et que donc me contacter pour savoir ce qu'il en retourne aurait éclairci tout du premier coup



Tout à fait ! Je plaide coupable... 

J'avoue que là j'ai pas le temps de relire mes posts à ce sujet, mais évidemment en cherchant la cause de mes soucis j'ai commencé par faire la liste des applications qui tournaient lors de chaque KP, et si Fstream s'est retrouvé en ligne de mire, ben c'est tout bêtement parce que ce soft m'avait séduit et que j'avais donc très envie de l'utiliser (argh, j'essaye de me ratrapper avec une pirouette, je sais pas si ça va passer...   ).

Je ne sais pas si le résumé de la résolution de mes problèmes était clair, mais il est apparu qu'une réinstallation bien propre a tout réglé, et que le fautif n'était donc certainement pas une application ni le matériel, mais tout simplement le maillon faible de la chaîne informatique : l'utilisateur (moi ) ! Il est très probable, et en un sens pas totalement illégitime, car un beau système tout neuf je trouve qu'il FAUT lui mettre les mains dans le moteur histoire de voir ce qui se passe (c'est comme ça qu'on apprend à ne pas refaire un certain nombre de bêtises grossières ) que j'ai dû foutre le bazar dans le système (encore qu'a posteriori je ne sais pas bien comment...) et ça ne lui a pas réussi. Mais c'était le début, et sous Linux comme sous MacOS, une première install de tripatouillage semble être un passage obligé (pour moi en tout cas).

Maintenant, je n'ai plus aucun souci, et oui, en effet, MacOS se comporte bien comme l'Unix qu'il est : une appli peut cafouiller, ça ne fait pas cafouiller le système, ce qui change énormément d'un autre système bien connu qui, lui, n'a besoin que de fonctionner, même sans aucune appli, pour commencer à perdre des boulons... 

Donc si j'ai pu laisser planer un doute sur l'intégrité de Fstream, j'en suis désolé. Que cette bévue soit ici réparée, puisque les faits (et pas seulement la théorie, que vous avez fort bien exposée) ont prouvé qu'il n'avait aucune responsabilité dans mes KP qui ne sont, enfin, désormais plus qu'un souvenir (depuis la réinstallation je n'ai plus JAMAIS eu ce problème).

Quant à réinstaller Fstream et en profiter à nouveau, eh bien... Oui, il faudrait que j'y songe. Le truc, c'est que pour terminer mon album en cours, je suis presque continuellement (et à mon grand dam !) sous Windoze, pour cause (expliquée maintes fois précédemment) de nécessité de faire tourner Toshop avec un rendement convenable.
Je ne reboote sous MacOS que le temps de gérer mes e-mails, de mettre à jour mes sites, et (trop rarement) de repasser par le présent forum... 
Pas assez, donc, pour avoir éprouvé le besoin de réinstaller Fstream.

Mais c'est noté, dans ma to do list, et je lui (ré)accorderai donc bien volontiers tout l'intérêt qui lui est dû. Pour l'instant, pas de bol, sourcemac.com cafouille... 

Au passage, merci (beaucoup !) pour la création de ce logiciel. 
Et pendant que j'y suis, je connais un petit peu l'Epita, et j'y ai de très bons souvenirs, puisque j'ai eu l'occasion d'y être invité, il y a bien longtemps (je ne sais même plus en quelle année, c'est dire !) pour dédicacer mes BD dans le cadre de ce qui est devenu, un peu plus tard, Epitanime. 

Bon, je retourne à mes petites pages... Ça avance, mais il reste un max de boulot et vraiment pas beaucoup de temps, j'vous raconte même pas.


----------



## gibet_b (20 Septembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> j'vous raconte même pas.



Ben non, raconte-nous pas ! On veut pas que tu nous gâches le suspens !  

Ok, je sors


----------



## Tarul (20 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Ben non, raconte-nous pas ! On veut pas que tu nous gâches le suspens !
> 
> Ok, je sors



attend, je viens avec toi. j'allais dire le même genre de choses.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (23 Septembre 2006)

N'ayez pas peur, je ne vous raconterai ni l'histoire de Showergate, ni la galère que c'est de réaliser cet album (encore que le mot "galère" est un peu fort, vu que je suis quand même sacrément heureux de pouvoir faire cette BD ! Disons que c'est un peu l'aventure, et que ça ne se fait parfois pas sans douleur, mais ceci, justement, est une autre histoire... ).

Aujourd'hui, j'ai une question de pure technique : voilà, soucieux (évidemment) de ne pas perdre mon boulot en route, je sauvegarde le précieux fruit de mon labeur. Le plus souvent, via le réseau local, sur le deuxième disque dur de mon PC (celui qui me servait pour bosser, avant, mais qui ne sert plus que pour la sauvegarde maintenant, merci à lui), et parfois sur DVD (le graveur est sur le PC de toute façon, puisque je n'ai pris que le MacBook de base, le blanc 1,83Ghz).
Histoire de me simplifier la vie, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un boitier alu pour disque dur externe, qui se connecte aussi bien en USB qu'en PCI, et j'y ai installé un vieux disque de 20Go que j'avais en rab. Ça marche impec, youpie. 
Disque reconnu du premier coup, partitionné/formaté sans souci grâce aux utilitaires de disque, tout baigne. 

Là où je ne sais pas comment faire, c'est que je souhaiterais pouvoir éjecter/reconnecter ce disque quand ça me chante. Je n'en ai effectivement besoin que très occasionnellement, mais même en inactivité (peut-être parce que c'est un vieux disque, je ne sais pas si les disques récents sont plus silencieux) il est un peu bruyant (comme un lointain bruit de frigo, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire). Or sitôt éjecté (ça je sais faire, quand même ) il redevient silencieux. Seulement là, à part débrancher / rebrancher la prise firewire, je ne sais pas comment faire pour qu'il soit repéré par le Mac...
J'imagine pourtant que c'est possible puisque, par exemple, j'ai pu très facilement installer dans le dock une icône me permettant de connecter à volonté le répertoire partagé sur le disque de mon PC.

J'ai noté cependant qu'il se met en veille au bout d'un certain temps d'inactivité, auquel cas il devient silencieux (et met un peu de temps à piger que je le sollicite lorsque je veux à nouveau écrire des trucs dessus, mais ça c'est normal). Je me demande quand même si je ne peux pas le faire taire "à la main", ce serait plus pratique. 

Tiens, au passage, une autre question : ai-je raison de supposer que les transferts sont plus rapides en FireWire qu'en USB 2.0 ? Hum, remarque, le plus simple serait que fasse un test en grandeur nature, genre copier un gros fichier avec un câble, puis l'autre, et chronométrer... Faudra que j'essaye ça.


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Septembre 2006)

Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque. Avec tu d&#233;montes et remontes (petits boutons en haut de la fen&#234;tre) comme tu veux un volume ou une partition .


Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Tiens, au passage, une autre question : ai-je raison de supposer que les transferts sont plus rapides en FireWire qu'en USB 2.0 ? Hum, remarque, le plus simple serait que fasse un test en grandeur nature, genre copier un gros fichier avec un c&#226;ble, puis l'autre, et chronom&#233;trer... Faudra que j'essaye &#231;a.


Sous Mac OS X a priori le FireWire est plus rapide que l'USB 2 car mieux g&#233;r&#233; et le taux de transfert est plus constant. Il semble aussi que cela fasse moins appel aux ressources processeurs.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Là où je ne sais pas comment faire, c'est que je souhaiterais pouvoir éjecter/reconnecter ce disque quand ça me chante.


Pour l'ejecter, rien de plus simple, tu le mets dans la corbeille. Le disque pas le contenu du disque 

Ou alors dans "Finder" juste à droite du volume disque tu as un bouton "eject". 






Tu peux maintenant l'éteindre. Et lorsque tu vas le rallumer, il sera reconnu et monté automatiquement...  EZ... 




Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Tiens, au passage, une autre question : ai-je raison de supposer que les transferts sont plus rapides en FireWire qu'en USB 2.0 ? Hum, remarque, le plus simple serait que fasse un test en grandeur nature, genre copier un gros fichier avec un câble, puis l'autre, et chronométrer... Faudra que j'essaye ça.


En théorie USB2 possède un débit thorique plus important (480MBits) que Firewire(400%Bits), mais dans la réalité le débit de l'un et de l'autre est très proche. Le Firewire gagnerait en stabilité du débit. En fait, techniquement, le Firewire a été "architecturé" pour pouvoir obtenir un débit jusqu'à 3Go

Bon courages


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2006)

a tien au faite bruno (on entre nous  ) a tu essayer ça pour ta vielle tablette graphique ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tien au faite bruno (on entre nous  ) a tu essayer &#231;a pour ta vielle tablette graphique ?



Non, parce que si j'ai bien compris &#231;a supposait quand m&#234;me l'achat d'un adaptateur USB/s&#233;rie, qui aurait certes &#233;t&#233; moins cher qu'une nouvelle tablette, mais aurait repr&#233;sent&#233; un co&#251;t assez r&#233;barbatif si &#231;a n'avait pas fonctionn&#233;, ce qui n'est h&#233;las pas exclu car 1) j'ai lu ici et l&#224; que &#231;a ne marchait pas forc&#233;ment et 2) ce driver est un projet en cours, donc pas forc&#233;ment fiable.

En d'autre temps, j'aurais tent&#233; le coup, ne serait-ce que par go&#251;t du risque  mais l&#224; j'ai un vrai souci de productivit&#233; : je d&#233;pends totalement de la fiabilit&#233; de mon matos (c'est bien pour &#231;a que je suis bien content d'avoir switch&#233;, pour ceux qui ont suivi les &#233;pisodes pr&#233;c&#233;dents ) pour livrer mes pages dans les temps, et je dois absolument livrer mes pages dans les temps pour ne pas planter l'&#233;diteur et, avec lui, la date de parution de mon album (-> Angoul&#234;me !).

Donc non, d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne peux rien dire au sujet de ce driver...

Bon, y'a aussi que j'ai eu du bol pour ma tablette, vu que j'ai fait un deal avec le vendeur qui avait justement besoin d'images pour son site web, c'est bien tomb&#233;. 

Maintenant, ce qu'il me faudrait, c'est un driver temporel : un truc qui dilate le temps pour que je puisse travailler ET dormir (un peu), afin de finir cette BD dans les d&#233;lais.

Mais &#231;a, j'ai bien peur que *m&#234;me sur Mac*, &#231;a n'existe pas... 

PS : d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon temps de r&#233;ponse, mais comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, je ne passe par ici qu'assez rarement...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Octobre 2006)

N'hésites pas à nous donner de tes nouvelles, ça fait toujours plaisir...


----------



## Tarul (6 Octobre 2006)

au fait bruno, je pense que tu devrais suivre de prés parallels. En effet les derneir tests révèles que photoshop est plus rapide dans paralllels que sur bootcamp. Sont seul defaut encore génant pour toi est la non prise en charge des tablettes graphiques.


----------



## Mickjagger (6 Octobre 2006)

Raaah Mai 2007 pour la CS3 quand même, c'est dur!! 
Et encore je sais pas quel est le délai pour avoir la version française (quoique c'est surtout pour Illustrator que c'est pratique où les raccourcis claviers sont vraiment très différents entre la version US et FR).

En tout cas bon courage pour finir tes planches, Bruno et au plaisir de voir ton album à Angoulème!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> au fait bruno, je pense que tu devrais suivre de prés parallels. En effet les derneir tests révèles que photoshop est plus rapide dans paralllels que sur bootcamp. Sont seul defaut encore génant pour toi est la non prise en charge des tablettes graphiques.



Dans ce cas je ne dirais pas "gênant" mais "rédhibitoire"... 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> N'hésites pas à nous donner de tes nouvelles, ça fait toujours plaisir...



N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez aisément savoir où j'en suis en allant sur http://showergate.net : les petites barres de progression sur la droite (programmées maison, en PHP + GD ) indiquent clairement à quelle distance j'en suis de la ligne d'arrivée.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Octobre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez aisément savoir où j'en suis en allant sur http://showergate.net : les petites barres de progression sur la droite (programmées maison, en PHP + GD ) indiquent clairement à quelle distance j'en suis de la ligne d'arrivée.



Ah ouii... je n'ai pas fais attention... :rose:  c'est que les bellaminettes sont... belles :love:


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ah ouii... je n'ai pas fais attention... :rose:  c'est que les bellaminettes sont... belles :love:


alors forcément tu passes a coté des line up . 

Mais je te rejoind a propos des Bellaminettes.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (9 Octobre 2006)

RB jp a dit:


> je ne peut bien sur pas forcé Bruno a ré-utiliser FStream si il en a peur ou si il n'en a pas envi, mais c'était juste pour essayer quand même de rassurer les utilisateurs potentiels (Note : c'est un freeware, j'y gagne rien, mais j'aime bien que des choses sûre soient posés, plutôt que des suppositions)



Eh bien pour contribuer à rassurer tout le monde, ainsi que le programmeur de ce sympathique logiciel, je peux dire que je viens de réinstaller FStream et que ça marche très bien. 

En fait, je n'utilise pas le MacBook tout le temps pour bosser sur ma BD, puisque je dois bosser sur papier (eh oui, du vrai papier pas virtuel) au moment de l'encrage (j'imprime mes "crayonnés" -les guillemets c'est parce que c'est en grande partie réalisé à la tablette graphique évoquée précédemment- puis j'encre sur une autre feuille en utilisant ma table lumineuse), et donc dans ce cas, je peux rebooter sous MacOS et pendant ce temps là (c'est assez long...) le MacBook n'a rien à faire. Je me suis donc enfin décidé à réinstaller Fstream, et pour une juste cause, puisque je reçois assez mal Radio Classique en hertzien sur ma chaîne, y'a pas mal de friture. Or via FStream, évidemment, le son est nickel. 

Donc merci beaucoup pour ce chouette programme.
Efficace et vraiment pas encombrant sur le bureau (ça, j'aime ).

Et puis il répond à la p'tite télécommande du MacBook, ça aussi c'est sympa.
Pour une fois qu'elle me sert à quelque chose...


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Non, parce que si j'ai bien compris ça supposait quand même l'achat d'un adaptateur USB/série, qui aurait certes été moins cher qu'une nouvelle tablette, mais aurait représenté un coût assez rébarbatif si ça n'avait pas fonctionné, ce qui n'est hélas pas exclu car 1) j'ai lu ici et là que ça ne marchait pas forcément et 2) ce driver est un projet en cours, donc pas forcément fiable.




dire que j'en ai un qui traîne dans un tiroir


----------



## gibet_b (9 Octobre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Eh bien pour contribuer à rassurer tout le monde, ainsi que le programmeur de ce sympathique logiciel, je peux dire que je viens de réinstaller FStream et que ça marche très bien.



Et bien du coup, j'ai téléchargé et installé FStream : en effet ce petit logiciel est bien sympathique ! Je peux écouter La Radio de la Mer sans problème... En revanche, juste une question : j'ai pas trouvé comment on faisait pour enregistrer :rateau:


----------



## brome (9 Octobre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> juste une question : j'ai pas trouv&#233; comment on faisait pour enregistrer :rateau:


J'ai moi aussi cherch&#233; pendant quelques minutes.  
Si tu appuies sur la touche majuscule, le petit bouton situ&#233; &#224; gauche dans l'interface se transformera en bouton d'enregistrement.

ALT+Majuscule pour stopper l'enregistrement.


----------



## gibet_b (9 Octobre 2006)

brome a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi cherch&#233; pendant quelques minutes.
> Si tu appuies sur la touche majuscule, le petit bouton situ&#233; &#224; gauche dans l'interface se transformera en bouton d'enregistrement.
> 
> ALT+Majuscule pour stopper l'enregistrement.



J'avoue que je suis impressionn&#233; que tu aies trouv&#233; cela tout seul  

EDIT : 





> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; brome.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Octobre 2006)

Laisse Gibet_b, je m'en charge :casse: :hosto:


----------



## RB jp (4 Novembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> J'avoue que je suis impressionné que tu aies trouvé cela tout seul
> 
> EDIT :



Zut j'avais pas vu qu'il y avais eu des messages de réponses (désolé je traîne plutôt sur MacFr, désolé désolé désolé ).

Pour répondre à ces questions : les combinaisons de touches tombent difficilement du ciel, à interface la plus simpliste possible, il faut nécessairement caser les fonctions alternatives dans autres choses que dans l'interface : les touches claviers. Pour toutes les connaître, une solution : passer par l'aide intégrée à FStream


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Novembre 2006)

Ben j'avoue que je n'avais même pas cherché à utiliser les fonctions d'enregistrement de Fstream, je m'en sers juste pour écouter la radio... 

Mais à choisir (et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'apprécie ce programme), je préfère que les fonctions "sophistiquées" ne soient pas directement accessibles dans l'interface principale, plutôt que d'avoir, justement, une interface "usine à gaz". Pour ça, FStream est vraiment sympa : il ne prend que la place qu'il doit prendre la plupart du temps, c'est à dire presque rien. 

Mais bon, là je bosse sur les couleurs des dernières pages, donc sous Windoze (pour ceux qui ont suivi ), ce qui fait que je ne peux pas souvent utiliser FStream. 
Vivement que j'ai enfin terminé ce tome 1, je pourrai réécouter la radio avec FStream pendant que je bosse sur le scénario du 2.


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ben j'avoue que je n'avais même pas cherché à utiliser les fonctions d'enregistrement de Fstream, je m'en sers juste pour écouter la radio...
> 
> Mais à choisir (et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'apprécie ce programme), je préfère que les fonctions "sophistiquées" ne soient pas directement accessibles dans l'interface principale, plutôt que d'avoir, justement, une interface "usine à gaz". Pour ça, FStream est vraiment sympa : il ne prend que la place qu'il doit prendre la plupart du temps, c'est à dire presque rien.
> 
> ...



j'ai une bonne nouvelle. pendant que tu travailleras le scénario, ressaye le photosphop sous mac os X, selon certain bench, le 10.4.8 fournit 21% de perf en plsu. 

Bon courage.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> j'ai une bonne nouvelle. pendant que tu travailleras le sc&#233;nario, ressaye le photosphop sous mac os X, selon certain bench, le 10.4.8 fournit 21% de perf en plsu.



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; test&#233;...
De temps en temps, faut que je bidouille un truc sur une page alors que je suis sous OSX, et &#231;a prend (presque) moins de temps de lancer Toshop Mac que de rebooter.
Mais...
...c'est pas 21% qu'il faudrait, l&#224;, mais 210%... 

Pis clairement, 1Go de RAM c'est pas assez. Enfin &#231;a marche, mais c'est limite. Une page fait entre 20 et 100 Mo en m&#233;moire (l'image de couverture, termin&#233;e r&#233;cemment, atteignait all&#232;grement les 300 Mo !!! ). Donc pour bien faire il faudrait vraiment que je monte mon MacBook &#224; 2Go, parce que pour bosser comme il faut, &#233;videmment, il faut facilement deux ou trois fois la taille de l'image en RAM dispo, &#224; cause des copier-coller, des &#233;tapes d'annulation, des fonctions qui bouffent de la RAM, et &#233;videmment de l'OS et du soft... Donc de base, il est clair que d&#232;s que la page commence &#224; s'"&#233;paissir", le giga de RAM ne suffit plus.
Mais il faut que je termine dans deux semaines (trois au pire), donc les 2Go &#231;a sera pas pour ce premier tome. Du coup j'attendrai un peu... Pour bosser le sc&#233;nar, 1Go c'est bien suffisant, et d'ici &#224; ce que j'attaque pour de bon en haute def les pages du tome 2, si &#231;a se trouve, le prix de la RAM pour MacBook aura d&#233;gringol&#233;. On peut r&#234;ver... 

Pis il faudra sans doute que j'emm&#232;ne mon p'tit MacBook se faire faire une r&#233;vision des 100000km, parce que depuis le d&#233;but l'affichage sur l'&#233;cran du portable a tendance &#224; fluctuer quand il est en luminosit&#233; minimum. Ca ne m'a jamais inqui&#233;t&#233;, je pensais que c'&#233;tait normal, et en fait j'ai pas l'impression que &#231;a fase &#231;a sur les machines que j'ai vues en d&#233;mo en boutique. Du coup, je me dis que le mien a peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me. Que &#231;a ne bloque rien &#224; l'usage est une chose, mais si c'est un sympt&#244;me d'un truc qui peut s'agraver avec le temps, vaut mieux voir &#231;a sans trop tarder (sauf que pas maintenant, &#233;videmment, faut d'abord finir la BD !). La batterie a aussi eu des comportements bizarres, parfois, quand j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; le MacBook. L'affichage de la charge de la batterie affichait ensuite, dans certains cas, une petite croix, comme si la batterie n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;. Pourtant il fonctionnait (et sur batterie, puisque le c&#226;ble d'alim &#233;tait d&#233;branch&#233; !). Donc doit y avoir l&#224; aussi un faux contact...
Pareil, &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas, puisque &#231;a marche quand m&#234;me, et que ne m'en sers presque jamais hors de ma table de travail, mais le jour o&#249; je voudrai vraiment me balader avec (partir &#224; la campagne bosser mon sc&#233;nar, justement), faudrait pas qu'il me l&#226;che b&#234;tement.

Ah, c'est fragile, ces p'tites b&#234;tes...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Décembre 2006)

ÇA Y EST !!! 

Comme on peut le voir sur les p'tites barres de progression en allant sur http://showergate.net le premier album de Showergate est enfin terminé... 

J'ai livré les dernières pages aujourd'hui, et craignant d'avoir d'ultimes retouches à faire, j'avais pris la précaution d'emporter mon p'tit MacBook avec sa tablette graphique... Grand bien m'en prit, car j'ai bel et bien eu à retravailler deux ou trois trucs sur place, chose évidemment aisée avec ce remarquable outil (mais rendue un peu difficile, faut bien l'avouer, par la fatigue accumulée sur les dernières semaines sans un seul W.E., et les les derniers jours avec à peine trois ou quatre heures par nuit pour dormir... Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'auteur de BD c'est un métier de feignant, car j'ai encore juste assez de force pour crier très fort. ).

N'empêche, j'ai connu quelques écrans bleus de la mort qui m'ont donné des sueurs froides... 

J'ai vraiment hâte de pouvoir me débarrasser de la partition Windoze, parce que le genre "aventurier de l'extrême" c'est pas trop mon truc. J'ai eu de la chance, les plantages que j'ai dû affronter ne m'ont jamais fait perdre une grosse somme de travail (je suis un vrai parano de la sauvegarde) mais décidément, même sur un Mac, Windoze c'est pas bon pour la santé.

Le MacBook lui aussi est très fatigué... Je ne sais pas trop de quoi ça peut venir, mais il présente des symptômes tels que je vais rapidement le ramener à la boutique pour révision : fluctuations bizarres sur l'écran du portable quand la luminosité est au minimum. J'ai ça depuis le début et ça ne m'a jamais vraiment gêné, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit normal, et surtout je crains que ça ne s'aggrave ou que ça ne soit symptomatique d'autres soucis. De toute façon, en bossant avec un LCD 19'' externe, ça ne m'a jamais empêché de travailler, et surtout je voulais attendre d'avoir fini cette BD avant de faire réviser la machine. Idem avec le souci de batterie : de temps en temps, il croit qu'il n'a pas de batterie. Ça ne m'a jamais empêché de bosser (branché sur le secteur, évidemment), et les rares fois où j'ai utilisé le MacBook sur batterie il n'avait pas ce souci, mais un jour j'ai voulu l'allumer sans câble d'alim et il a carrément refusé de démarrer. Là j'me suis dit que ça craignait. Ou alors il s'allumait, mais il ne détectait pas sa batterie, donc impossible de savoir à quel niveau de charge elle était. Il est aussi arrivé, en démarrant sous Windoze, que le système m'annonce qu'il n'avait qu'un seul processeur, au lieu des 2 habituels. Pas rassurant, tout ça...

Je vais donc transférer mes données sur mon PC, et bosser dessus le temps que le MacBook sera chez le vétérinaire pour se refaire une santé. Décidément, Apple ne fabrique peut-être plus aussi costaud que du temps de mon Apple IIe.

Ce qui est absurde, c'est que j'avais acheté cette machine a priori pour ne bosser dessus que mes scénarios, et que maintenant que je vais me remettre au scénar (pour le tome 2), la machine sera en réparation...

N'empêche, il a trimé dur, avec moi, pour arriver à bout de ce premier album en solo. C'était vraiment un boulot de dingue, et parfois j'ai vraiment cru qu'il ne tiendrait pas jusqu'à la fin. Sauvegarde de tous les fichiers de travail deux fois par jour sur disque externe, pour le cas où le MacBook m'aurait lâché et où j'aurais dû repasser sur le PC, mais non, il a tenu bon.

Merci MacBook.


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

F&#233;licitations pour ce premier album.

J'ai h&#226;te de le lire. 
Sinon, c'est vraiment dommage que ton macbook soit touch&#233; par tes probl&#232;mes, j'esp&#232;re que cela sera vite r&#233;par&#233;. Car tu as vraiment eut des comportement bizarre(se trouver avec un seul coeur. Oo)

en tout cas bonne continuation pour la suite de ta BD.  tient nous au courant


----------



## NightWalker (4 Décembre 2006)

Oui... f&#233;licitations pour le premier tome...

Concernant ton MacBook, je pense que si la fatigue il y a, une petite maintenance devrait pouvoir requinquer ton MB. Il y a de forte chance que le fait de switcher entre Windows et OS X devrait laisser trainer par ci par l&#224; des lourdeurs.

As-tu fait une "R&#233;paration des autorisations" avec "Utilitaire de disque"...  Je me demande s'il ne vaut mieux pas reformater et tout r&#233;installer, Windows reste quand m&#234;me Windows.

Quand est-ce qu'on pourra le trouver dans les rayons ? et &#233;ventuellement s'il y a une tourn&#233;e de pr&#233;vue  ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Félicitations pour ce premier album.
> 
> J'ai hâte de le lire.



En librairie début février. 



Tarul a dit:


> Sinon, c'est vraiment dommage que ton macbook soit touché par tes problèmes, j'espère que cela sera vite réparé. Car tu as vraiment eut des comportement bizarre(se trouver avec un seul coeur. Oo)



Ça me rappelle cette BD de Moebius, parue il y a bien longtemps dans Métal Hurlant, où un p'tit gamin extra-terrestres se retrouvait en fâcheuse posture et disait "au secours, j'ai mal aux coeurs !".


----------



## gibet_b (4 Décembre 2006)

Je me joins aux autres pour les félicitations  Je crois que nous serons un certain nombre à nous procurer ta BD dès le début février  Mais n'hésites pas à nous signaler la sortie le jour même !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Oui... félicitations pour le premier tome...
> 
> Concernant ton MacBook, je pense que si la fatigue il y a, une petite maintenance devrait pouvoir requinquer ton MB. Il y a de forte chance que le fait de switcher entre Windows et OS X devrait laisser trainer par ci par là des lourdeurs.



Je ne serais effectivement pas totalement étonné que ça puisse fiche un peu le bazar, mais sachant que Windoze ne sait pas lire/écrire sur la partition Mac, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y avoir réellement d'influence de l'un sur l'autre (et si MacOS influençait Windoze, ça ne pourrait être qu'une influence positive, non ?... ).



NightWalker a dit:


> As-tu fait une "Réparation des autorisations" avec "Utilitaire de disque"...



Oui, j'ai fait ce truc là il n'y a pas bien longtemps, mais les problèmes que j'ai évoqués ne sont manifestement que matériels, donc je doute que ça puisse les concerner. Quant aux plantages de Windoze, eh bien, heu... ça fait partie des "features", non ? 



NightWalker a dit:


> Je me demande s'il ne vaut mieux pas reformater et tout réinstaller, Windows reste quand même Windows.



Je vais de toute façon "vider" le Mac avant de la rapporter à la boutique pour la révision, je ne laisse pas mes fichiers perso sur une machine qui part je ne sais où. Donc ça ne mangera pas de pain de tout réinstaller bien clean quand je le récupérerai.



NightWalker a dit:


> Quand est-ce qu'on pourra le trouver dans les rayons ? et éventuellement s'il y a une tournée de prévue  ?



Oui, avec des concerts, des pom-pom-girls, des défilés de majorettes et des feux d'artifice... 

Heu, bon, pour les majorettes c'est pas sûr. ;b

De toute façon il sera en avant-première à Angoulême, donc le dernier W.E. de janvier, et j'y serai avec, évidemment. Le reste des séances de dédicaces sera annoncé sur le site officiel : http://showergate.net, mais sont déjà prévus les festivals de Ligugé et de Cluny, fin mars et début avril. Pour le reste, je sais pas encore, c'est l'éditeur qui s'occupe d'organiser ça.

Ah, et puis une avant-première avec les pages du début et une interview paraîtra dans la magazine que j'illustre (à part ça, je ne fais plus de dessin de presse, BD oblige), Mana Rouge, dans le numéro de janvier. J'y étais d'ailleurs ce midi, puisque j'ai bossé sur place avec le MacBook (décidément, il est partout ). Ahlalaaaa, je sens qu'il va me manquer, le temps qu'il sera à la clinique des MacBooks...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Décembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Je me joins aux autres pour les félicitations  Je crois que nous serons un certain nombre à nous procurer ta BD dès le début février  Mais n'hésites pas à nous signaler la sortie le jour même !



Je n'y manquerai pas !


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

Pour le festival de la BD? Cool, faut que je me débrouille pour venir. On pourra se voir dans la réalité(j'en profiterai pour en prendre un exemplaire. )


----------



## gibet_b (5 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Pour le festival de la BD? Cool, faut que je me débrouille pour venir. On pourra se voir dans la réalité(j'en profiterai pour en prendre un exemplaire. )



Tarul modérateur !  Il s'en est passé des choses ces derniers temps, alors que je délaissais un peu les forums  Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Tarul modérateur !  Il s'en est passé des choses ces derniers temps, alors que je délaissais un peu les forums  Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon



HS : oui, mais t'en fait c'est tout récent, j'ai pas encore 2 semaines au compteur. ^^

Bruno, tu sais déjà où va être ton stand pour Angoulême?


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> HS : oui, mais t'en fait c'est tout récent, j'ai pas encore 2 semaines au compteur. ^^
> 
> Bruno, tu sais déjà où va être ton stand pour Angoulême?


À mon avis tu auras du mal à ne pas trouver le stand Delcourt......


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> À mon avis tu auras du mal à ne pas trouver le stand Delcourt......



Tirhum a répondu pour moi... 

Plus d'infos : http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Tirhum a répondu pour moi...
> 
> Plus d'infos : http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php



j'espère(égoïstement, je l'avoue :rose: ) que tu seras présent le week end du 28.


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> j'espère(égoïstement, je l'avoue :rose: ) que tu seras présent le week end du 28.


deux égoïstes alors...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (5 Décembre 2006)

Un peu que j'y serai !!! 

Si Delcourt présente cette BD en avant-première à Angoulême, donc deux semaines avant la sortie en librairie, c'est (je crois) qu'ils lui réservent un traitement un peu spécial (ils font pas ça pour tous les albums qui sortent à cette période), qu'ils veulent la mettre en avant (et c'est bon signe, il me semble ). Donc bien évidemment, ils ne vont pas se priver de sortir l'auteur pour qu'on lui jette des cacahuètes.

Pis c'est bien la première fois que je serai à Angoulême (enfin, au festival) en tant qu'auteur. C'est pas que j'ai super envie, en même temps, parce que je sais que c'est un peu l'usine, et honnêtement ça m'intimide énormément, mais bon, ça fait partie du rituel, et puis j'aime bien rencontrer les gens pour qui je bosse, c'est à dire les lecteurs. 

Donc oui j'y serai, et bien pour dédicacer. Je sais pas si on aura beaucoup le temps de causer (ça dépend si y'a du monde qui attend, et le but du jeu c'est évidemment qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde, donc dans le genre "rencontre" c'est un peu bizarre), mais enfin j'y serai.

Quant à votre égoïsme, il me fait très plaisir, et on peut donc le qualifier d'altruiste.


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Un peu que j'y serai !!!
> En un mot : Cool :love:
> Si Delcourt présente cette BD en avant-première à Angoulême, donc deux semaines avant la sortie en librairie, c'est (je crois) qu'ils lui réservent un traitement un peu spécial (ils font pas ça pour tous les albums qui sortent à cette période), qu'ils veulent la mettre en avant (et c'est bon signe, il me semble ).
> He ben, rien que de lire ça, cela me donne plus envie de la voir/lire ta BD.
> ...


houlà, on part sur des chemins de philosophie là. 

heu, il n'est pas impossible que mère(qui est bibliothécaire) soit avec moi pour faire les course de sa médiathèque.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai ramené mon pôv petit MacBook à la boutique c't'aprème, pour révision...

J'espère qu'il sera bientôt à nouveau en pleine forme, qu'il puisse passer Noël en famille. 

Ca fait tout bizarre de revenir sur PC. Beuh...


----------



## NightWalker (7 Décembre 2006)

c'est un joli cadeau que tu lui fais...


----------



## Tarul (7 Décembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai ramené mon pôv petit MacBook à la boutique c't'aprème, pour révision...
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera bientôt à nouveau en pleine forme, qu'il puisse passer Noël en famille.
> 
> Ca fait tout bizarre de revenir sur PC. Beuh...


courage dans ton attente.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (9 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> c'est un joli cadeau que tu lui fais...



Un cadeau ? Il doit être tout malheureux, oui...
Ici, il est plutôt bien traité, et il voit passer plein de bellaminettes sur son écran tous les jours. Au S.A.V. je ne sais pas comment ils manipulent les machines. Si c'est comme dans "Urgences", il doit pas être à la fête. "Rhesus, Glaswog, gaz du sang, radio des poumons, analyse toxico"... Sans compter l'angoisse d'être entouré de Mac éventrés, estropiés, avec des fils qui pendent, le disque dur à l'air, tout ça... 

Ah, mon album sera imprimé probablement juste avant Noël. J'ai pas la date exacte, encore, mais je sais que ça sera en Belgique. J'irai sur place pour voir ça en vrai, c'est un peu comme un accouchement... 

J'ai encore passé une grande partie de la journée d'hier à peaufiner la maquette de la couverture avec le graphiste qui s'en occupe (sur un Mac G5 bi-pro, avec InDesign). Ca va être joli, je crois...


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai ramené mon pôv petit MacBook à la boutique c't'aprème, pour révision...
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera bientôt à nouveau en pleine forme, qu'il puisse passer Noël en famille.
> 
> * Ca fait tout bizarre de revenir sur PC. Beuh...*




Reformatage switcher achevé.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Décembre 2006)

Yeepeeeee ! 

Mon MacBook est de retour à la maison, réparé, et pile pour le jour de mon anniversaire... C'est-y pas mignon, ça ?! 

Je suis en train de lui refaire son installation tout bien propre...


----------



## Linoups (18 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
Ouah 10 jours c'est du rapide !
Et alors qu'est-ce qui a été fait dessus ?

Et joyeux anniversaire !!!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Décembre 2006)

Linoups a dit:


> Ouah 10 jours c'est du rapide !
> Et alors qu'est-ce qui a été fait dessus ?



Remplacement du radiateur et de la batterie... Apparemment, il souffrait (sans le dire, c'est un stoïque ) des défauts courants de la première génération de MacBooks.



Linoups a dit:


> Et joyeux anniversaire !!!




Merci.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; mais vBulletin ne veut pas que je t'offre un coup d'boule pour ton anniversaire


----------



## pamelahute (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah la la...le macbook... c'est un vrai bonheur cette machine...
Enjoy !
Pam.


----------



## brome (18 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Désolé mais vBulletin ne veut pas que je t'offre un coup d'boule pour ton anniversaire



Même problème chez moi.:hein: 

Enfin, le cur y est. Bon anniversaire, Bruno !


----------



## Tarul (18 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Désolé mais vBulletin ne veut pas que je t'offre un coup d'boule pour ton anniversaire



Idem, mais le coeur y est très fort.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Décembre 2006)

...et une bonne nouvelle, pendant que j'y suis : je viens de faire switcher ma maman ! 

Je vais la voir samedi, et lui configurer son MacBook blanc 2Ghz (mince, elle s'est payé une machine plus puissante que la mienne, pour faire des e-mails et jouer au casse-briques... ) aux p'tits oignons.


----------



## Tarul (18 Décembre 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ...et une bonne nouvelle, pendant que j'y suis : je viens de faire switcher ma maman !
> 
> Je vais la voir samedi, et lui configurer son MacBook blanc 2Ghz (mince, elle s'est payé une machine plus puissante que la mienne, pour faire des e-mails et jouer au casse-briques... ) aux p'tits oignons.



je suis trop nul, j'arrive à switcher personne, sont tous réfractaire au changement. en même temps, je suis trop bon, je fais toujours de la réparation. 

tu vas lui faire des cours mac os X?


----------



## gibet_b (18 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je suis trop nul, j'arrive à switcher personne, sont tous réfractaire au changement. en même temps, je suis trop bon, je fais toujours de la réparation.
> 
> tu vas lui faire des cours mac os X?



Moi, je compte plus mes switchers  Et le pire, c'est que ceux-là en ont déjà fait d'autres  

Bon anniversaire Bruno, un peu plus et je me mariais le jour de ton anniversaire  Et oui, Mlle est Mme depuis samedi    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Idem, mais le coeur y est très fort.



Bon il m'en restait un peu, je veux bien partager avec vous.... naniv Bruno


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (22 Décembre 2006)

Merci à tous, et joyeux Noël à vous (vous serez peut-être partis en vacances d'ici à ce que je me reconnecte... ) !

Juste une question technique en passant : qq'un sait-il si les adaptateurs USB > parallèle sont fiables, pour brancher une imprimante à port parallèle sur un Mac évidemment dépourvu de cette interface. C'est que ma maman a une imprimante qui marchait évidemment avant sur son PC, mais en //, et pour la brancher sur le MacBook je ne sais pas si ça le fait...

J'ai pô eu le temps de chercher dans le forum s'il y avait un sujet là-dessus, désolé (je sais, c'est mal).:rose:

Mais bon, c'est typiquement une question de switcheur...


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un pote qui l'a fait un temps 
mais il a pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; acheter une imprimante USB


----------



## NightWalker (22 Décembre 2006)

Il y a bien cet adaptateur. Mais comme dit Etudiant69, il vaut peut-être mieux investir dans une imprimante USB.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Décembre 2006)

Bah c'est pas qu'une histoire de sous... Je sais bien que les imprimantes de maintenant ne coûtent plus grand-chose, mais je trouve super dommage de balancer du matos qui marche qui marche toujours très bien (j'avais le même souci pour mon ancienne tablette graphique), notamment parce que ça pollue grave.
Recycler, c'est pas si mal, mais utiliser, c'est tout de même mieux.

Rien n'empêche une bonne imprimante de remplir son office pendant dix ans, mais si on se laisse embobiner par les sirènes du marketing et qu'on renouvelle son imprimante chaque année, sous prétexte que les couleurs sont tellement plus top délire, surtout avec une résolution de quarante-douze milliards de DPI que même un microscope électronique à balayage il arrive plus à distinguer les pixels, ben on pollue dix fois plus, forcément. 

Bon j'vais étudier ça à tête reposée, de toute façon, ma maman, elle l'aborde en douceur, son MacBook tout neuf, c'est un territoire inconnu, pour elle...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Janvier 2007)

Un truc me turluzobe, comme dit si bien B&#233;rurier : comment &#231;a se fait que le Finder m'annonce, pour mes fichiers, une taille en Ko qui n'a, apparemment, pas grand-chose de r&#233;aliste ?
Une image en jpeg que j'ai pr&#233;par&#233;e pour mon site web (et certes il importe qu'elle ne soit point trop lourde, &#233;videmment...) et qu'il m'a bien sembl&#233; avoir pas mal optimis&#233;, en taille et en niveau de compression, est suppos&#233;e, d'apr&#232;s la fen&#234;tre du Finder, faire 132Ko. Gaspe... Voil&#224; qui est bien plantureux pour une si petite image ! Un p'tit 
pomme-I me donne le m&#234;me chiffre. Mais charg&#233;e dans Aper&#231;u, la dite image ne ferait plus (pomme-I) que la moiti&#233;, soit 65 et quelques Ko. Idem si je l'uploade sur mon serveur (sous Linux), et que je vais voir avec un terminal combien elle p&#232;se sur place : 65Ko.

Les Ko du Finder ne seraient-ils pas les m&#234;mes qu'ailleurs ?

Voil&#224; qui n'est gu&#232;re pratique pour un gestionnaire de fichiers...

Quelqu'un conna&#238;trait-il la cl&#233; du myst&#232;re ? Voire une solution (parce que d&#233;cid&#233;ment, j'ai besoin de conna&#238;tre la taille de mes fichiers avant de les uploader sur mon site)...

Faut-il effectuer un r&#233;glage quelque part pour expliquer au syst&#232;me qu'il ne faut compter que 1024 octets, et non 2048, par Ko, pour l'utilisateur courant ? 

PS : en parlant de doublage de Ko... Je viens de me commander deux barrettes de 1Go, pour mettre &#224; la place de mes deux barrettes de 512Mo (oui, j'aurais d&#251; faire &#231;a au d&#233;but, je sais... mais j'roule pas sur l'or, et c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; vachement bien d'avoir un Mac, pour commencer ). Ah, et puis un graveur de DVD externe (Samsung, je crois).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (6 Janvier 2007)

Au fait : http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=01&d=03 





Et pour ceux que &#231;a peut int&#233;resser, un peu de making of (et de critiques) : http://www.cfsl.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37123





PS : un tel &#233;v&#233;nement m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre mis en avant. NW


----------



## Tarul (6 Janvier 2007)

Salut bruneau 



Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Un truc me turluzobe, comme dit si bien Bérurier : comment ça se fait que le Finder m'annonce, pour mes fichiers, une taille en Ko qui n'a, apparemment, pas grand-chose de réaliste ?
> Une image en jpeg que j'ai préparée pour mon site web (et certes il importe qu'elle ne soit point trop lourde, évidemment...) et qu'il m'a bien semblé avoir pas mal optimisé, en taille et en niveau de compression, est supposée, d'après la fenêtre du Finder, faire 132Ko. Gaspe... Voilà qui est bien plantureux pour une si petite image ! Un p'tit
> pomme-I me donne le même chiffre. Mais chargée dans Aperçu, la dite image ne ferait plus (pomme-I) que la moitié, soit 65 et quelques Ko. Idem si je l'uploade sur mon serveur (sous Linux), et que je vais voir avec un terminal combien elle pèse sur place : 65Ko.
> 
> ...


Avec le coups de boost que tu va t'offrir cela tombe a pic la sortie de la beta de photoshop CS3. D'ailleurs tu peux obtenir une clé pour la CS3(version windows ou version mac) en leur fournissant celle de ta version actuelle. 



Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Au fait : http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=01&d=03
> 
> Et pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, un peu de making of (et de critiques) : http://www.cfsl.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37123



Très sympa la couverture, mais aussi les planche que tu as posté sur l'autre forum. J'ai hâte de lire le produit final. 

J'ai lu une remarque concernant les couleur trop flashy, je ne le trouve pas que c'est trop falshy. Je m'avance peut être un trop, mais je pense que cela devrait pas mal collé avec l'ambiance de ta BD.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> J'ai lu une remarque concernant les couleur trop flashy, je ne le trouve pas que c'est trop falshy. Je m'avance peut être un trop, mais je pense que cela devrait pas mal collé avec l'ambiance de ta BD.



Tout pareil pour moi... et ces 5 premières planches sont tout simplement magnifiques...

Pour en revenir à tes Ko... c'est quand même bizarre, peut-être que c'est juste Finder qui n'a pas rafraîchit l'affichage... Est-ce que ça fait toujours pareil ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (8 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouvé : c'était dans les préférences de Toshop : fallait décocher dans la gestion de fichiers les thumbnails Windoze et Mac. Ca crée des méta-données bien trop lourdingues pour des images destinées au web.
Cela dit, peut-être qu'on obtient la même chose (pas de méta-données inutiles) en utilisant "sauver pour le web" que je viens seulement de tester (je suis long à la détente... ).

Une image que le finder m'affichait à 180Ko et qui en faisait pour le terminal seulement 128 et finalement passée à 79. Ouf, ça va déjà mieux... Les bellaminettes avaient soudainement pris du poids, c'est pas raisonnable (ça doit être avec toutes les cochonneries en chocolat qu'elles ont bouffé pendant les fêtes...)


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (8 Janvier 2007)

Je confirme : "sauver pour le web" permet de sauver SANS ces m&#233;ta-donn&#233;es, et donc (c'est logique) plus l&#233;ger, m&#234;me si les options g&#233;n&#233;rant des thumbnails Mac et PC sont rest&#233;es activ&#233;es dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences.

Bah j'en apprends tous les jours...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh, pendant que j'y suis : bonne année à tous !


----------



## gibet_b (9 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Oh, pendant que j'y suis : bonne année à tous !



Meilleurs voeux à toi aussi !


----------



## Tarul (10 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Oh, pendant que j'y suis : bonne année à tous !



Meilleur voeux, bonne santé et bon succès pour ton premier tome de showergate.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Meilleurs voeux Bruno !


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2007)

AES salon d'Angouleme bientôt ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (10 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> AES salon d'Angouleme bientôt ???



"AES" ? Kézako ?

En tout cas le salon de la BD d'Angoulême, c'est du 25 au 28 janvier.
Cf. http://www.bdangouleme.com/
Le détail de mes horaires de dédicace : http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

AES pour Apple Expo Sauvage

en gros les moments o&#249; se retrouvent des membres de ces forums pour boire un verre et se rencontrer en vrai&#8230; (en dehors des afters traditionnels de l'Apple Expo)

voir ici


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2007)

Apple Expo Sauvage ou un prétexte pour prendre un verre...


----------



## Tarul (10 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> "AES" ? K&#233;zako ?
> 
> En tout cas le salon de la BD d'Angoul&#234;me, c'est du 25 au 28 janvier.
> Cf. http://www.bdangouleme.com/
> Le d&#233;tail de mes horaires de d&#233;dicace : http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php


*note prendre le jour de cong&#233;s rapidement *



NightWalker a dit:


> Apple Expo Sauvage ou un pr&#233;texte pour prendre un verre...


Ouais un AES a angoul&#232;me, la bonne id&#233;e, pendant les pauses de bruno. 


edit: bruno tu as le bonjour d'un ami niortais. Je te dirais a angoul&#232;me qui sais. Il m'a parl&#233; d'un (d&#233;but?) dessin de virus que tu aurais fait. c'est quoi cette histoire?


----------



## gibet_b (11 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il m'a parlé d'un (début?) dessin de virus que tu aurais fait. c'est quoi cette histoire?



Il doit parler du Virus Informatique, LE journal


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ouais un AES a angoulème, la bonne idée, pendant les pauses de bruno.



Arf... Je ne sais très bien dans le détail comment ça va s'organiser, mais je n'ai pas une idée très claire de ma disponibilité. En fait c'est la première fois que je vais à Angoulême en tant qu'auteur (je sais pas pourquoi, à l'époque où je faisais une série chez Dargaud, ils n'ont jamais jugé utile de m'inviter à Angoulême, ils avaient sans doute oublié qu'ils publiaient des BD à moi, mystère).



Tarul a dit:


> edit: bruno tu as le bonjour d'un ami niortais. Je te dirais a angoulème qui sais. Il m'a parlé d'un (début?) dessin de virus que tu aurais fait. c'est quoi cette histoire?



Heu... Comme ça, à froi, je vois pas du tout de quoi il peut être question. Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec le fait que j'ai illustré, pendant quelques années (presque depuis ses débuts, et en tout cas vraiment jusqu'à sa fin) le magazine Le Virus Informatique ?

Bon, y'a un truc technique qui me chiffonne un peu : quand j'utilise le MacBook en mode "scénario", c'est à dire pour taper du texte en étant vautré n'importe où, donc en vraiment "portable" (c'est à dire pas sur mon bureau, où c'est la tablette graphique qui remplace -avantageusement- une souris), je me sers évidemment du trackpad. Or j'apprécie de pouvoir cliquer en donnant un petit coup sur la surface du trackpad plutôt qu'en appuyant sur le gros bouton en dessous.
J'ai donc activé "clic" dans Préférénces système>clavier et souris>trackpad.

Mais je le trouve un peu trop sensible... Au point que lorsque je viens seulement poser un doigt dessus pour bouger le curseur (faut bien y mettre le doigt avant de bouger, sinon ça le fait pas...), il croit, bêtement, que j'ai cliqué. C'est un peu énervant...

Mais je ne vois nulle part (j'ai p't'être mal cherché) un moyen de régler cette sensibilité, si (ce que j'epère) c'est chose possible. J'ai cherché via Google, et sur le forum, mais j'ai pas pu trouver de réponse à cette question (mais là encore, j'ai peut-être mal cherché...).

Quelqu'un a-t-il un tuyau à ce sujet ?


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ...
> 
> Bon, y'a un truc technique qui me chiffonne un peu : quand j'utilise le MacBook en mode "scénario", c'est à dire pour taper du texte en étant vautré n'importe où, donc en vraiment "portable" (c'est à dire pas sur mon bureau, où c'est la tablette graphique qui remplace -avantageusement- une souris), je me sers évidemment du trackpad. Or j'apprécie de pouvoir cliquer en donnant un petit coup sur la surface du trackpad plutôt qu'en appuyant sur le gros bouton en dessous.
> J'ai donc activé "clic" dans Préférénces système>clavier et souris>trackpad.
> ...


Si il y a un moyen de le faire, il n'est pas graphique. Je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon MBP. bref pas de solution pour ton problème.
Si ce n'est que le clic se fait par une tape légère puis un relâchement de pression alors que pour le déplacement c'est une tape ferme sans relâchement.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2007)

Dis Bruno... tu seras où ? (c'est un peu le bordel leur truc...)


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

il me semble que c'est au salon des &#233;diteurs qu'il y a le stand de Delcourt, donc &#224; montauzier.
http://www.bdangouleme.com/actualites/index.ideal?action=liste_expo


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> il me semble que c'est au salon des éditeurs qu'il y a le stand de Delcourt, donc à montauzier.
> http://www.bdangouleme.com/actualites/index.ideal?action=liste_expo



C'est ce qui me semble aussi, mais je préfère être sur puisque suivant les thèmes, les salles d'expo sont quand même assez éloignées l'une de l'autre... et pas les même pass d'entrée...


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est ce qui me semble aussi, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre sur puisque suivant les th&#232;mes, les salles d'expo sont quand m&#234;me assez &#233;loign&#233;es l'une de l'autre... et pas les m&#234;me pass d'entr&#233;e...



pour l'&#233;loignement, il y a les navettes qui sont nombreuses et gratuites(ce qui n'est pas le cas du ticket d'entr&#233;e). Apr&#232;s le salon editeur ou le champs de mars sont accessibles avec n'importe quel pass : http://www.bdangouleme.com/infosPratiques/index.ideal?action=tarifs 

edit : mouarf, je viens de revoir mon emploi du temps, et je ne pourrais pas aller a Angoul&#234;me samedi prochain.  J'esp&#232;re me lib&#233;rer pour dimanche.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dis Bruno... tu seras où ? (c'est un peu le bordel leur truc...)



Eh bien, mais... c'est pourtant facile ! C'est évident, même...
C'est, heu... là où... enfin à côté du, heu... eh bien, mais...
Bah, ça doit être au même endroit que, heu... enfin... ou bien, je crois que, heu...

Quoi ?!
Ça te suffit pas d'avoir le plan ?!
Tu veux EN PLUS qu'ils te marquent dessus où ça se passe ?!

Pfff... Y'en a, j'te jure...

Bah, c'est facile : quand t'arrives là-bas, ben tu demandes où ça se passe le truc de la BD. 

Bon, plus sérieusement...

Si je ne m'abuse, c'est dans ce qu'ils appellent "Salon des éditeurs". Cf. http://www.bdangouleme.com/programme/index.ideal?type=expo&fiche=11

On lira d'ailleurs avec profit cette page dont j'ai indiqué l'URL, et qui nous enseigne que ce sera là "*lune des plus grandes librairies de bande dessinée du monde*". Ça fait chaud au coeur de savoir que je vais pouvoir participer à un événement à ce point axé sur la culture, et sans aucune vélléité commerciale. Youpie.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Si il y a un moyen de le faire, il n'est pas graphique.



J'imagine, compte tenu du fait que je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans les préférences système. Mais ça ne signifie peut-être pas qu'il n'existe pas du tout. Peut-être dans un quelconque fichier de config (ayant un peu la pratique de Linux, ça ne me dérange pas de mettre les mains dans le cambouis, mais encore faut-il savoir où chercher...).

Et là, j'ai pas le plus petit début de piste...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, c'est dans ce qu'ils appellent "Salon des éditeurs". Cf. http://www.bdangouleme.com/programme/index.ideal?type=expo&fiche=11


OK.. OK... pas frapper 




Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> On lira d'ailleurs avec profit cette page dont j'ai indiqué l'URL, et qui nous enseigne que ce sera là "*lune des plus grandes librairies de bande dessinée du monde*". Ça fait chaud au coeur de savoir que je vais pouvoir participer à un événement à ce point axé sur la culture, et sans aucune vélléité commerciale. Youpie.


C'est une institution cette expo...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Janvier 2007)

...et forcément, c'est le plus beau bébé du monde : 

http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=01&d=24 

Bon, décidément, on s'éloigne de plus en plus du sujet (switch & conseils d'achat), ici, mais je pouvais difficilement ne pas vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle... 

Bah, et puis c'est quand même un album qui a été en grande partie réalisé sur un MacBook, hein !


----------



## gibet_b (24 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ...et forc&#233;ment, c'est le plus beau b&#233;b&#233; du monde :
> 
> http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=01&d=24
> 
> ...



Toutes mes f&#233;licitations !    

J'esp&#232;re pouvoir ressentir moi aussi, un jour, le plaisir d'ouvrir un tel carton (bon, avec des pav&#233;s un peu plus petit, un peu plus &#233;pais, et sans images ; bah quoi, j'sais pas dessin&#233; :rose:   ).


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2007)

Félicitations... 

Si tout va bien, je serais là samedi...


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Félicitations...
> 
> Si tout va bien, je serais là samedi...


idem félécitation , 

Mais je ne serais pas là ni dimanche , ni samedi. (c'est dans ces moments là que je me dis mais pourquoi j'ai pris autant des cours cnams :hein

Tant pis, je passerais lors de ta séance dédicace à ligugé.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (28 Janvier 2007)

Eh ben le festival c'était très intéressant, très fatiguant aussi, mais pour tout un tas de raisons (rencontres, projets, infos, et puis surtout bien sûr les réactions très positives des premiers lecteurs de Showergate), ça valait vraiment la peine d'y être... 

En revanche, j'ai chopé la haine bien velue concernant Apple. 

Si j'ai opté pour un portable léger et performant comme le MacBook, c'était notamment pour des occasions comme celle-ci. Alors évidemment, quand mon MacBook a commencé à déconner et ne plus détecter sa batterie, il y a quelques mois, j'étais bien embêté, mais pas non plus catastrophé : dans les circonstances où je m'en servais, ça ne me causait pas de souci. Je l'ai donc porté à réparer, et on me l'a rendu en bon état de marche...

Supposément.

Une fois parti pour Angoulême, voilà que la même panne s'est reproduite. Bravo la "réparation".

Bon, je me doute que les gens du SAV ne l'ont pas programmé exprès pour qu'il refasse la même panne exactement au moment où j'avais besoin qu'il puisse marcher sur batterie, mais faut avouer que c'est rageant.

Je peux comprendre qu'une machine neuve ait un petit souci hardware. On n'est jamais à l'abri de ce genre de pépins, sur un engin fabriqué à la chaîne. Mais qu'une machine "réparée" se remette à faire le même blocage, là ça craint. J'ai pas un diplôme d'ingénieur, mais il me semble qu'il ne faut pas être un super spécialiste pour pouvoir déduire que :
1) en réalité, la vraie panne n'a pas été détectée
2) elle n'a pas été réparée

Qu'est-ce qu'il va se passer ensuite ? On va me "réparer" à nouveau cet engin de la même façon ? Ca va encore avoir l'air de tenir quelques semaines, puis je serai à nouveau bon pour le ramener à la boutique, et être de nouveau privé de mon outil de travail pendant 15 jours ? Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à expiration de la garantie légale ? On me proposera alors, avec un grand sourire, de souscrire un contrat "Apple Care" pour deux années de plus, pour que les pseudo-réparations continuent, avec un petit séjour de deux semaines tous les deux mois, pour la remise en forme de la bête (et me faire des vacances, puisque je ne pourrai pas bosser pendant ce temps là) ?

En tout cas là, c'est confirmé : entre la robustesse de mon Apple IIe que j'ai eu à 19 ans et le MacBook, il y a bel et bien une sacrée différence de qualité, et ça me fiche les boules.

Je continue à préférer le Mac, mais je suis vachement déçu par le manque de fiabilité (de la machine ou du SAV, ça reste à déterminer, mais j'ai payé pour les deux, et manifestement je n'en ai pas eu pour mon argent).


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce que quand le MB n'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;tecter la batterie, ta batterie &#233;tait compl&#232;tement d&#233;charg&#233;e ?


[HS ON]
J'&#233;tais d&#233;&#231;u de n'avoir pu te rencontrer samedi. Ta s&#233;ance &#233;tait pr&#233;vu &#224; 17h00 et mon train pour Bordeaux &#233;tait &#224; 17h00 aussi   Bon, l'essentiel est que j'ai pu avoir un exemplaire de Showergate.
[HS OFF]


----------



## gibet_b (28 Janvier 2007)

Je comprends ton d&#233;saroi... Mais pour tout te dire, et en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai jamais trop compt&#233; sur la soi-disant robustesse des ordinateurs Apple. Pour moi, &#231;a reste un ordinateur qui peut tomber en panne.

J'ach&#232;te des macs depuis que je suis tomb&#233; amoureux du syst&#232;me d'exploitation, parce que je trouve que la configuration des machines et l'int&#233;gration est int&#233;ressante, et dans une moindre mesure, parce qu'ils sont plut&#244;t jolis (mais c'est la cerise sur le g&#226;teau).

D'ailleurs, j'ai pris l'Apple Care pour tous mes ordinateurs.

EDIT : j'ai oubli&#233; de dire que ce probl&#232;me doit &#234;tre courant, la batterie de ma petite soeur a eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

bonjour bruno,
d'abord f&#233;licitation pour showergate. 
je n'ai pas pu venir &#224; angoul&#232;me, mais je devrais pouvoir me lib&#233;rer pour ligug&#233;. 

Pour Ton MB, je suis d&#233;sol&#233; que tu aie eut droit &#224; la panne au pire moment. Cela m'est d&#233;j&#224; arrive avec un autre portable, et c'est pareil il n'ont pas trouv&#233; la vrai panne d&#233;s le debut.

Concernant la fiabilit&#233;, je pense que c'est un probl&#232;me global, les ordinateur sont beaucoup plus complexe qu'avant; et donc plus fragile. je ne peux rien te conseiller en dehors, de le faire r&#233;parer, et de prendre un AC sur cette machine(enfin si tu peux) pour eviter dans quelque mois de te retrouver hors garantie.

bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Est-ce que quand le MB n'arrive pas à détecter la batterie, ta batterie était complètement déchargée ?



Non bien sûr... Je l'avais chargé à bloc pour pouvoir m'en servir sur batterie (dans le train, ou sur le stand, pour pouvoir présenter des projets dans des conditions où il est évidemment impossible d'accéder à une prise de courant). C'était un peu ça l'idée. 



NightWalker a dit:


> [HS ON]
> J'étais déçu de n'avoir pu te rencontrer samedi. Ta séance était prévu à 17h00 et mon train pour Bordeaux était à 17h00 aussi   Bon, l'essentiel est que j'ai pu avoir un exemplaire de Showergate.
> [HS OFF]



Ah mince... Si j'avais su, on se serait organisé une séance de dédicace sauvage, assis par terre dans un coin ! C'est bête...

Faut dire que samedi soir et dimanche matin, c'est pas des horaires faciles. J'ai eu pas mal de monde jeudi aprème et vendredi matin, mais pendant le W.E. y'a eu beaucoup moins de monde. Ça sera sans doute plus viable pendant les petits festivals (et évidemment les dédicaces en librairie, cf. http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php ).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Je comprends ton désaroi... Mais pour tout te dire, et en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai jamais trop compté sur la soi-disant robustesse des ordinateurs Apple. Pour moi, ça reste un ordinateur qui peut tomber en panne.



Tout à fait. Ce n'est qu'une machine, donc ça peut tomber en rade, je suis bien d'accord. Même une machine très chère peut avoir un problème, on n'est pas à l'abri d'un petit pépin. Ce qui me fout en rogne c'est de constater que la réparation a du être du genre "tiens on va changer ce machin là et avec un peu de bol y'aura plus de problème".

Que Windoze soit débuggé en utilisant cette "méthode", ça ne me surprendrait pas... 

Qu'un Mac soit réparé comme ça, ça me gêne beaucoup plus... Normalement, réparer, ça veut dire identifier la cause de la panne, et intervenir en conséquence.

Changer l'essuie-glace quand les freins ne fonctionnent plus, ça fait pas sérieux (bon, je caricature, mais on n'en est pas loin).



gibet_b a dit:


> D'ailleurs, j'ai pris l'Apple Care pour tous mes ordinateurs.



...d'où mon interrogation : c'est une bonne idée de proposer une telle extension de garantie, mais on peut en arriver à se demander si l'existence (payante, et ô combien) de cette option n'incite pas à un certain relâchement dans l'application de la garantie légale. Procéder à des "réparations" qui n'en sont pas vraiment n'est-il pas un moyen pour inciter à consommer des services de garantie supplémentaire ?



gibet_b a dit:


> EDIT : j'ai oublié de dire que ce problème doit être courant, la batterie de ma petite soeur a eu le même problème.



Ça rend la chose d'autant moins excusable : si le problème est répertorié, la procédure pour l'identifier doit l'être également, ainsi bien sûr que la solution. En pareil cas, la réparation pifométrique n'est vraiment pas un recours très sérieux. Ouin.


----------



## gibet_b (29 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ça rend la chose d'autant moins excusable : si le problème est répertorié, la procédure pour l'identifier doit l'être également, ainsi bien sûr que la solution. En pareil cas, la réparation pifométrique n'est vraiment pas un recours très sérieux. Ouin.



Oui mais d'un coup j'ai un doute... En effet, pour ma soeur, cela venait de la batterie : Apple lui en a envoyé une autre et ça a réglé son problème. Il faut dire que ma mère (chez qui elle vit) ayant le même macbook, elles ont pu faire des tests pour diagnostiquer elles-même la panne.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> d'abord félicitation pour showergate.



Merci. 

Comme j'ai dit, je n'ai pas eu énormément de monde, peut-être une cinquantaine de dédicaces, en tout, sur le festival. Mais tous les gens qui sont venus étaient vraiment séduits par l'album, et ceux qui ont eu le temps de le lire et ont pu me donner leur impression l'étaient encore plus, c'était vraiment encourageant. 



Tarul a dit:


> je n'ai pas pu venir à angoulème, mais je devrais pouvoir me libérer pour ligugé.



Angoulême c'est vraiment l'usine, ça n'est pas à dimension humaine. Ligugé est vraiment un petit festival très (très !) agréable. Je le recommande. 



Tarul a dit:


> Pour Ton MB, je suis désolé que tu aie eut droit à la panne au pire moment. Cela m'est déjà arrive avec un autre portable, et c'est pareil il n'ont pas trouvé la vrai panne dés le debut.



Bon, faut relativiser... Si au lieu de ne plus vouloir marcher sur batterie pendant Angoulême, le MB n'avait plus voulu fonctionner DU TOUT pendant que je bossais les couleurs des dernières pages (donc super à la bourre, forcément), là j'aurais vraiment été dans une situation dramatique. Donc encore une fois, merci le MacBook d'avoir tenu bon quand c'était vraiment vital. 



Tarul a dit:


> Concernant la fiabilité, je pense que c'est un problème global, les ordinateur sont beaucoup plus complexe qu'avant; et donc plus fragile. je ne peux rien te conseiller en dehors, de le faire réparer, et de prendre un AC sur cette machine(enfin si tu peux) pour eviter dans quelque mois de te retrouver hors garantie.



J'hésite vachement sur l'attitude à adopter, ça pose un problème stratégique complexe.

D'abord, comment aborder le SAV cette fois-ci ? La panne n'a pas été convenablement identifiée et réparée, mais m'a pourtant bien été présentée comme telle. Logiquement, je devrais pour le moins "froncer les sourcils" et signifier que je ne suis, légitimement, pas satisfait du service. Un aveu d'impuissance n'aurait pas été déshonorant : "on n'est pas sûrs d'avoir identifié la panne, on a changé la batterie à tout hasard en espérant que ça va marcher, si vous avez à nouveau ce problème n'hésitez pas à revenir nous voir" aurait été un peu pitoyable mais plus honnête.
Là, on m'a bien dit que la panne était connue, donc aisée à identifier, et que la solution appliquée était la bonne. C'est pas DU TOUT la même chose...

Dans ce cas, si je me pointe sur l'air de "excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, j'ai à nouveau comme un petit souci", ils n'auront pas de raison particulière de mieux faire leur boulot. Je ne souhaite pas non plus les engueuler, ça peut les braquer, et je n'aime pas les situations où on ne peut plus rien négocier parce que les gens en face ne veulent plus rien entendre.

D'autre part, si, confronté au risque de voir le problème se répéter, par manque de fiabilité du SAV, je prends maintenant l'AC, il y aura nécessairement établissement, dans l'esprit de ces gens, d'une relation de cause à effet entre leur "méthode" et le profit supplémentaire réalisé sur ce type de contrat (qui, encore une fois, est sans doute rentable, s'ils passent aussi peu de temps sur la détection des pannes). En gros, prendre l'AC maintenant serait une incitation pure et simple à ne pas faire plus d'efforts dans la détection des pannes. Et bien entendu, ne pas le prendre serait un risque non négligeable pour moi.

Il faudrait donc que je sache quelle est la part du prix de l'AC qui revient à la boutique où j'ai acheté mon MB (c'est là que je le rapporte en cas de pépin), pour évaluer si c'est bel et bien incitatif. Et éventuellement que j'envisage une solution qui leur soit défavorable pour me protéger à long terme, comme de prendre l'AC ailleurs, si c'est possible, et bien évidemment leur faire savoir.

Prise de tête...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Oui mais d'un coup j'ai un doute... En effet, pour ma soeur, cela venait de la batterie : Apple lui en a envoyé une autre et ça a réglé son problème. Il faut dire que ma mère (chez qui elle vit) ayant le même macbook, elles ont pu faire des tests pour diagnostiquer elles-même la panne.



Ça y ressemble fort, ici aussi : je sais que le SAV m'avait changé la batterie, et le problème ne s'est plus posé pendant à peu près un mois...

Or voilà que d'un coup, ça s'est remis à faire le même plan foireux.

Donc soit on m'a échangé une mauvaise batterie contre une à peine meilleure, qui attendait son heure pour se mettre en panne (momentanément, bien sûr, la vicelarde, puisque depuis ce matin... elle remarche !!!), auquel cas un nouveau remplacement de la batterie peut raisonnablement remettre tout en ordre pour, avec un peu de chance, une durée plus convenable, soit il y a un problème interne au système d'alimentation du MB qui cause, par feedback, des problèmes de batterie.

NB : il ne parvenait plus à démarrer sur batterie car il ne parvenait plus à détecter la batterie, mais une fois lancé après avoir été branché sur le secteur, il fonctionnait très bien sans alimentation secteur, tout en continuant à ne pas détecter la batterie... Donc si j'en crois le témoin de charge de la barre de menu, j'avais un MacBook fonctionnant sans électricité, la classe ! Dans le genre ordinateur écolo, ça se tient un peu là, je ne vois pas de quoi se plaint Greenpeace... 

En fait, il semble raisonnable de penser que le problème devrait plus se situer dans l'électronique de détection de la batterie que dans la batterie elle-même, non ?

Si c'était un souci logiciel, dans le programme gérant cette détection, il aurait très certainement été détecté et corrigé depuis, puisqu'il aurait été présent sur toutes les machines (le problème serait survenu à plus grande échelle, même s'il dépend de cas matériels particuliers). Le caractère aléatoire de la panne fait plutôt penser à des conditions matérielles, donc à un défaut de fabrication.

Et si deux batteries successives, dont une de fabrication récente et logiquement mieux contrôlée que la première (les suspicions sur les batteries n'ont jamais été aussi importantes que ces derniers temps, on peut donc imaginer que leur assemblage fait l'objet de contrôles renforcés), ont connu le même problème, le risque que le défaut soit interne à la batterie va en s'amenuisant.

Je penche pour un défaut du circuit d'alimentation, et plus précisément des capteurs qui ont pour fonction de détecter la présence et/ou la charge de la batterie. Et pour le fait qu'ils n'ont, lors de la "réparation", pas été testés. Il est vrai que changer la batterie requiert nettement moins d'efforts. Même moi je peux le faire, les yeux fermés et une main dans le dos.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

Le seul événement particulier depuis la première réparation, c'est le fait que j'ai ajouté de la RAM : j'ai remplacé mes deux barrettes de 512Mo par deux barrettes de 1Go, certifiées compatibles, et installées bien comme il faut (il les détecte et il s'en sert, je vois mal comment elles pourraient être mal installées...).

Je ne suis pas assez calé en électronique, mais j'ai peine à imaginer qu'il puisse y avoir une relation de cause à effet entre l'accroissement de la RAM et la panne de la détection de la batterie.


----------



## gibet_b (29 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'arrive à raler sans être agressif. Je rale mais je n'attaque pas directement le mec en face de moi, et j'essaie de ne pas lui dire que c'est un bon à rien... 

Par exemple, quand j'ai téléphone à Apple parce que TNT avait livré le MacBook de ma mère dans un autre village (si, si, à 200 km, alors que le nom du mien figurait en toute lettre sur le colis), et bien j'étais vraiment très en colère, mais j'ai réussi à faire en sorte que le mec au bout du fil ne se sentent pas personnellement agressé. Du coup, on a eu 80 euros de remboursé    

Je ne suis pas sûr que l'AppleCare soit lié à une boutique... Je veux dire que le fait que tu ais des frais de dossiers ou non, je crois (mais à vérifier) que c'est lié au lieu d'achat de la machine. Du coup, tu pourrais acheter l'AC sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## gibet_b (29 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Le seul événement particulier depuis la première réparation, c'est le fait que j'ai ajouté de la RAM : j'ai remplacé mes deux barrettes de 512Mo par deux barrettes de 1Go, certifiées compatibles, et installées bien comme il faut (il les détecte et il s'en sert, je vois mal comment elles pourraient être mal installées...).
> 
> Je ne suis pas assez calé en électronique, mais j'ai peine à imaginer qu'il puisse y avoir une relation de cause à effet entre l'accroissement de la RAM et la panne de la détection de la batterie.



Ce serait étrange en effet mais mon frère a eu un problème un peu dans ce genre sur son iBook : celui-ci avait toutes les peines du monde à s'allumer/démarrer. En allant dans "A propos de ce mac", il s'est rendu compte de l'une de ses deux barettes de RAM était grillé (ce n'était pas de la super ram, il l'avait ajouté lui-même), il l'a retiré et son iBook fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Moi j'arrive &#224; raler sans &#234;tre agressif. Je rale mais je n'attaque pas directement le mec en face de moi, et j'essaie de ne pas lui dire que c'est un bon &#224; rien...



C'est mon ambition... &#192; la fois parce que je trouve que c'est tr&#232;s mal d'engueuler les gens (on peut se tromper, et r&#233;aliser trop tard qu'on a engueul&#233; la mauvaise personne, ou pour une mauvaise raison), et aussi parce que &#231;a banalise la violence verbale, et que &#231;a tend &#224; habituer les gens (celui qui engueule, celui qui est engueul&#233;, et d'&#233;ventuels t&#233;moins) &#224; l'id&#233;e que c'est le seul mode d'expression efficace.
Ce qui est faux &#224; 99&#37;, bien &#233;videmment (eh oui, il m'est arriv&#233; de constater, et je trouve &#231;a regrettable, que la violence verbale peut &#234;tre le seul recours, la faute &#224; France T&#233;l&#233;com, mais ceci est une autre histoire, et &#224; ma d&#233;charge j'avais vraiment tent&#233; toutes les autres approches avant d'en arriver l&#224;...).

En l'occurrence, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de danger. Je suis m&#233;content de la situation, mais pas du tout &#233;nerv&#233; (le fait que je ne sois pas &#233;puis&#233;, puisque le travail sur ma BD est plut&#244;t calme maintenant que le tome 1 est boucl&#233;, y est certainement grandement favorable). Il n'y a donc pas de "pression". Si le gars en face est correct, y'aura aucun souci. Je suis un gar&#231;on bien &#233;lev&#233;. 



gibet_b a dit:


> Je ne suis pas s&#251;r que l'AppleCare soit li&#233; &#224; une boutique... Je veux dire que le fait que tu ais des frais de dossiers ou non, je crois (mais &#224; v&#233;rifier) que c'est li&#233; au lieu d'achat de la machine. Du coup, tu pourrais acheter l'AC sur l'AppleStore.



J'vais &#233;tudier &#231;a, parce que j'ai bien entendu le souci que mon MacBook me fasse de l'usage, mais je ne vais effectivement pas lier (dans le temps, dans le lieu) l'AC et le probl&#232;me technique actuel, ce serait strat&#233;giquement maladroit, je crois.



gibet_b a dit:


> mon fr&#232;re a eu un probl&#232;me un peu dans ce genre sur son iBook : celui-ci avait toutes les peines du monde &#224; s'allumer/d&#233;marrer. En allant dans "A propos de ce mac", il s'est rendu compte de l'une de ses deux barettes de RAM &#233;tait grill&#233; (ce n'&#233;tait pas de la super ram, il l'avait ajout&#233; lui-m&#234;me), il l'a retir&#233; et son iBook fonctionne correctement.



C'est clairement un autre sympt&#244;me ici : le probl&#232;me d'allumage est strictement d&#233;termin&#233; par le d&#233;faut de d&#233;tection de la batterie, et apr&#232;s allumage le sympt&#244;me persiste puisque l'indicateur de charge de la batterie affiche (ou affichait, puisque le sympt&#244;me a malencontreusement disparu...) que la batterie est absente.

En outre, j'ai bien &#233;videmment effectu&#233; un diagnostic hardware, incluant une v&#233;rification compl&#232;te de la m&#233;moire, qui n'a manifest&#233; aucun probl&#232;me. Si l'une des barrettes &#233;tait d&#233;fectueuse ou mal connect&#233;e, il me para&#238;t &#233;vident que j'aurais eu un retour &#224; ce sujet. Je crois raisonnable d'estimer que mes barrettes neuves ou leur installation sont hors de cause.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Non bien sûr... Je l'avais chargé à bloc pour pouvoir m'en servir sur batterie (dans le train, ou sur le stand, pour pouvoir présenter des projets dans des conditions où il est évidemment impossible d'accéder à une prise de courant). C'était un peu ça l'idée.



OK... en fait un forumeur a eu un problème avec la batterie qui n'était plus reconnue par le MB après l'avoir vidé complètement pour la maintenance. Le problème a été résolu mais je ne me souviens plus s'il y a eu changement de carte mère ou batterie...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> En outre, j'ai bien &#233;videmment effectu&#233; un diagnostic hardware, incluant une v&#233;rification compl&#232;te de la m&#233;moire, qui n'a manifest&#233; aucun probl&#232;me. Si l'une des barrettes &#233;tait d&#233;fectueuse ou mal connect&#233;e, il me para&#238;t &#233;vident que j'aurais eu un retour &#224; ce sujet. Je crois raisonnable d'estimer que mes barrettes neuves ou leur installation sont hors de cause.



petit conseil, demain matin tu appel Apple pour te faire envoyer une batterie de remplacement, il y a de forte chance (mais pas a 100 &#37 que ton probl&#232;me viennent de la batterie 

edit : normalement ils te livrent sous 48H a l'adresse de ton choix et tu a 10 jours pour retourner l'ancienne  mais reste le timing pour Angoul&#234;me


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> petit conseil, demain matin tu appel Apple pour te faire envoyer une batterie de remplacement, il y a de forte chance (mais pas a 100 %) que ton problème viennent de la batterie



Bien sûr, nonobstant mon raisonnement développé plus haut, je sais que je ne peux exclure que, manque de bol (tout simplement), on m'ait deux fois de suite (au départ, puis lors de la "réparation") fourni une batterie défectueuse. Pour le coup, ce serait vraiment une explication simple et plausible. L'univers du PC m'a habitué à des pépins en série non moins saugrenus.

Comment je peux faire ça ? Moi j'ai acheté mon MB dans une boutique agréée Apple, et c'est à eux que j'ai rapporté la machine quand j'ai eu des soucis la première fois. Il est clair que si je peux régler ce problème sans me séparer de mon MB, je n'en serais que trop heureux, mais est-ce que je peux appeler Apple directement, sans passer par la boutique ? Où est-ce que je peux trouver le N° approprié ?

Désolé, mes questions sont peut-être un peu bêtes (enfin, les réponses sont peut-être tellement évidentes, j'veux dire).


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Comment je peux faire &#231;a ? Moi j'ai achet&#233; mon MB dans une boutique agr&#233;&#233;e Apple, et c'est &#224; eux que j'ai rapport&#233; la machine quand j'ai eu des soucis la premi&#232;re fois. Il est clair que si je peux r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me sans me s&#233;parer de mon MB, je n'en serais que trop heureux, mais est-ce que je peux appeler Apple directement, sans passer par la boutique ? O&#249; est-ce que je peux trouver le N&#176; appropri&#233;



le num&#233;ro de tel 0825 888 024, tu explique bien ton probl&#232;me et tu demande un CIP (customer Installable Part), si on te le refuse ("votre machine n'a pas &#233;t&#233; acheter sur l'applestore") tu raccroche et tu rappel, par contre ils vont te demander un num&#233;ro de cb pour &#234;tre sur et certain que tu retourne bien la batterie HS (une caution en quelque sorte 




Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, mes questions sont peut-&#234;tre un peu b&#234;tes (enfin, les r&#233;ponses sont peut-&#234;tre tellement &#233;videntes, j'veux dire).



toute les questions sont bonne a &#234;tre poser a partir du moment ou elles sont r&#233;fl&#233;chi  
et puis on est la pour trouver des solutions  Pour information la batterie de ton MacBook est une batterie type Li-ion polym&#233;re, elle est remplit de syst&#232;me de s&#233;curit&#233; que bloque son fonctionnement en cas de probl&#232;me


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le numéro de tel 0825 888 024, tu explique bien ton problème et tu demande un CIP (customer Installable Part), si on te le refuse ("votre machine n'a pas été acheter sur l'applestore") tu raccroche et tu rappel



Ouah, merci. 



macinside a dit:


> par contre ils vont te demander un numéro de cb pour être sur et certain que tu retourne bien la batterie HS (une caution en quelque sorte



Oui, c'est normal.



macinside a dit:


> toute les questions sont bonne a être poser a partir du moment ou elles sont réfléchi







macinside a dit:


> et puis on est la pour trouver des solutions  Pour information la batterie de ton MacBook est une batterie type Li-ion polymére, elle remplis de système de sécurité que bloque sont fonctionnement en cas de problème



C'est une bonne nouvelle, ça. 

Le gag, c'est que le problème qui affecte mon MB n'empêche nullement la batterie de fonctionner. Par exemple là, pour voir, j'ai enlevé le câble d'alim alors que l'indicateur de charge s'est remis à déconner, de sorte que j'ai, apparemment du moins, un Mac qui fonctionne sans aucune alimentation électrique. C'est Nicolas Hulot qui serait content.


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour l'AC, On peut &#233;videment se poser toutes les question du monde du pourquoi cela marche pas et "est-ce qu'ils ont confiance dans leurs produit?".

Une chose est s&#251;r, j'ai pris l'AC pour 3 raisons :
-pour mon 1er pc portable, cela m'a bien servit
-c'est mon portable de boulot et de loisir, je ne peux pas me permettre d'&#234;tre sans pc portable longtemps. Je le vois aussi comme moyen de pression suppl&#233;mentaire(&#224; tard ou a raison, cela d&#233;pend du constructeur :rateau
-Un portable est forcement plus fragile et plus dur &#224; r&#233;parer qu'un ordinateur classique, si je veux &#234;tre tranquille longtemps, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; y mettre mes moyens.

juste un truc, as-tu essayer de faire un reset de PRAM? Lorsqu'il y a un soucis de power management, c'est une manipulation conseill&#233;.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pour l'AC, On peut &#233;videment se poser toutes les question du monde du pourquoi cela marche pas et "est-ce qu'ils ont confiance dans leurs produit?".
> 
> Une chose est s&#251;r, j'ai pris l'AC pour 3 raisons :
> -pour mon 1er pc portable, cela m'a bien servit
> ...



Je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord, tout &#231;a me semble &#234;tre conforme au plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire bon sens. Simplement, la formule (&#233;l&#233;gante) me permettant d'adoter l'AC apr&#232;s l'acquisition de la machine, et pas forc&#233;ment en m&#234;me temps, r&#233;partir cette d&#233;pense dans le temps m'a sembl&#233; une bonne id&#233;e (par exemple, pour le m&#234;me budget, augmenter la RAM pendant que la garantie l&#233;gale est encore valide -et que l'AC ne peut donc avoir aucun effet- para&#238;t plus fonctionnel que de prendre l'AC d&#232;s l'achat, et attendre plus longtemps pour acheter de la RAM suppl&#233;mentaire, puisque plus de RAM peut avoir un effet d&#232;s l'installation, alors que l'AC n'ajoute rien &#224; la garantie l&#233;gale, je crois, avant un an).

Donc oui, je vote pour l'AC, mais j'attends un peu. 



Tarul a dit:


> juste un truc, as-tu essayer de faire un reset de PRAM? Lorsqu'il y a un soucis de power management, c'est une manipulation conseill&#233;.



Ah non, tiens, voil&#224; une manoeuvre que je ne connaissais pas.
Cool, j'en apprends tous les jours. 

Je viens de proc&#233;der au d&#233;marrage + pomme-alt-p-r. Je n'ai pas remarqu&#233; de diff&#233;rence (&#224; part le reset de trucs comme la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran ou le volume des haut-parleurs, ce qui semble indiquer qu'il s'est bien pass&#233; quelque chose), mais pour l'instant &#231;a ne veut rien dire : l'indicateur de la batterie marchait, ce matin (&#233;videmment, il ne va pas me faciliter les choses, ce petit roublard ). Va falloir attendre un peu pour savoir s'il y a eu un effet. Hier, cet indicateur est pass&#233; plusieurs fois, dans la journ&#233;e, de "j'ai bien une batterie" &#224; "je marche &#224; l'&#233;nergie mystique". Donc normalement, sur 24 ou 48H, je devrais bien voir s'il se passe quelque chose. Dans l'hypoth&#232;se o&#249; &#231;a pourrait r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me (ce que je souhaite, &#233;videmment ), &#231;a vaut le coup d'attendre un peu avant de ramener la b&#234;te chez le v&#233;to. 

Merci pour le tuyau, en tout cas. J'vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Mickjagger (30 Janvier 2007)

Si si, clairement l'AppleCare m&#234;me pendant la p&#233;riode de la 1&#232;re ann&#233;e rajoute quelque chose, d&#233;j&#224; le support t&#233;l&#233;phonique est vraiment &#233;tendu au del&#224; des 90 jours d'achat.
Ensuite, &#231;a facilite bien tout ce qui est de l'ordre des pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es, batteries and co.
Et pour finir, le client est en g&#233;n&#233;ral bien trait&#233; quand il a l'Apple Care (au prix o&#249; &#231;a co&#251;te, vaut mieux...).

Pour finir, tu peux faire de grosses &#233;conomies en achetant ton pack AppleCare dans certaines boutiques. Chez Goldway, par exemple ils ont des prix beaucoup plus attractifs que sur l'Apple Store ou d'autre revendeurs.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Janvier 2007)

Ah, OK...

En tout cas, pour l'instant, le MacGe Care est plutôt cool. 

Depuis que j'ai fait un reset de la PRAM, mon p'tit MacBook a l'air de se comporter normalement... Bon, je ne vends pas la peau de l'ours avant la charrue (ou quelque chose comme ça...), faut voir sur la durée (saleté de panne aléatoire...), mais je ne le ménage pas : j'enlève le câble d'alim sans prévenir, je me mets en veille et je le relance une heure après, etc. Et pour l'instant, aucun souci. Pourvu que ça dure, comme disait l'autre...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Janvier 2007)

Rhâaaaa... J'ai parlé trop vite. 

Mon MacBook fonctionne de nouveau à l'énergie solaire*. Ouin. 


*: je ne vois que ça comme explication puisqu'il est convaincu de ne pas avoir de batterie, mais n'est plus relié au secteur...


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Janvier 2007)

Plus fort que le reset PRAM, le reset PMU (  ) :



> *MacBook, MacBook Pro*
> 
> 1 - Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
> 2 - Débranchez ladaptateur secteur et retirez la batterie de lordinateur.
> ...



Information prise sur cette page du support Apple et en te souhaitant que cela marche


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (30 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup, mais non, aucun résultat probant...

J'ai suivi les indications à la lettre, et au redémarrage, le MB ne détecte toujours pas sa batterie.

Les chances pour que le problème soit bien côté hardware sont de plus en plus élevées (en fait, je vois même difficilement comment il pourrait en être autrement, là).


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Janvier 2007)

Dommage (même si je n'y croyais plus trop au vu de tout ce que tu avais déjà tenté ).

Il semble bien qu'il ne te reste plus qu'à obtenir l'échange de ta batterie en espérant que le problème ne vient que d'elle.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (31 Janvier 2007)

L'éventualité que la panne provienne d'un circuit interne (assurant la gestion de l'alimentation par batterie) plutôt que du fait qu'on m'aurait remplacé une batterie défectueuse par une autre batterie défectueuse (cette dernière hypothèse restant plausible, néanmoins) m'a finalement incité à porter le MB à la boutique, quitte à insister sur le fait qu'il faudrait, cette fois, l'examiner avec vraiment plus d'attention, pour identifier convenablement cette fichue panne. D'après la dame qui l'a pris en charge, ça devrait probablement aller vite, le SAV n'est pas très occupé en ce moment.

Me revoici donc sur PC, tentant de reprendre les (mauvaises) habitudes de l'utilisation de Windoze... Faut surtout que je me réhabitue au clavier PC, et au bruit infernal de son ventilateur... Pourvu que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps. 

Finalement, ça fait un peu "piqure de rappel" : je ne m'en souviendrai que mieux pourquoi c'est une bonne idée d'avoir switché.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (31 Janvier 2007)

Quand je pense que Showergate sort le même jour que Vista...

Le pauvre Billou doit s'arracher les cheveux, il n'avait certainement pas prévu une concurrence aussi redoutable.


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Quand je pense que Showergate sort le même jour que Vista...
> 
> Le pauvre Billou doit s'arracher les cheveux, il n'avait certainement pas prévu une concurrence aussi redoutable.



Y a pas à dire, Showergate > Vista. 

Sinon, bon succès de librairie, et bon courage dans le retour dans le monde windows.

Au fait, lorsque tu va récupérer ton macbook vas tu tester photoshop CS3 beta en universel?


----------



## clochelune (31 Janvier 2007)

Vive Showergate! Adieu Vista!
Oups, ton MacBook aura fait pas mal d'allers au SAV, heureusement qu'il est sous garantie!
(ce qui me donne envie de prolonger de deux ans la garantie de mon MacBook)
Pourvu que ce probl&#232;me puisse &#234;tre vite r&#233;gl&#233; que tu r&#233;cup&#232;res enfin MacBook!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (31 Janvier 2007)

CS3 b&#234;ta : j'en ai t&#226;t&#233; un peu, d&#233;j&#224;... C'est vraiment de la b&#234;ta (bugs d'affichage bizarres, fonctions manquantes, etc), mais &#231;a donne une meilleure id&#233;e de la r&#233;activit&#233; sur MacIntel dans l'utilisation qui m'est ch&#232;re (peinturlurage &#224; la tablette) : correcte, sans plus.
Je m'interroge, du coup, sur les &#233;chos lus ici et l&#224; comme quoi "c'est de la bombe". La CS1 sous Windoze, sur la m&#234;me b&#233;cane, tourne largement aussi bien, sinon m&#234;me un chou&#239;a mieux. On peut, d&#232;s lors, se demander si c'est pas un peu MacOS X qui ralentit tout le bazar, &#224; puissance hardware &#233;gale, et donc s'interroger sur le mythe persistant selon lequel le Mac serait la machine id&#233;ale du graphiste.

Mais bon, j'en reste au Mac de toute fa&#231;on, du seul fait que bosser sous Unix c'est tout de m&#234;me autrement s&#233;curisant que d'utiliser un OS qui devrait plut&#244;t avoir le statut de jeu vid&#233;o (une fois que tu l'as allum&#233;, tu sais que tu as un nombre de vies limit&#233;es, et que &#231;a peut t'exploser &#224; la figure &#224; n'importe quel moment), argument que j'avais, je crois, amplement illustr&#233; dans une petite BD parue dans le Virus Informatique, "les Aventures du Bug de l'an 2000", mettant en sc&#232;ne Bill Gates et des pingouins voyageurs temporels...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (3 Février 2007)

Ça y est, j'ai récupéré mon MB ce matin... 

...et ils n'ont rien fait d'autre que de changer la batterie à nouveau. 

J'ai donc demandé si des tests approfondis avaient bien été faits, pour s'assurer, compte tenu du fait que la même panne s'était déjà produite, qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un problème autre, interne à la machine. Le gars ne savait pas, il était pas du SAV. J'ai eu le malheur d'exprimer, pourtant poliment, disons... ma perplexité, et le fait que, le cas étant quand même particulier, ça aurait été bien que dans la fiche de réparation, le technicien indique des éléments permettant de savoir s'il avait réellement essayé de diagnostiquer la panne, parce que je n'avais pas super envie de revenir tous les deux mois. Je me suis exprimé calmement, sans hausser le ton, sans employer de termes désobligeants ni même prendre un ton ironique, mais ça ne lui a quand même pas plu, au monsieur, et il m'a carrément fait la gueule, et m'a reproché de les traiter de nuls. J'ai pas trop insisté, il m'a semblé que ça ne se présentait pas très bien pour discuter de manière raisonnable et civilisée.

Alors bon, je n'ai plus qu'à prier pour qu'il ne se soit agi, réellement, que d'une 2e batterie défectueuse, par pur manque de bol, et que la 3e soit la bonne (pourtant je croyais qu'en électronique on raisonnait plutôt avec des "vrai" ou "faux", pas avec des "peut-être, on verra bien"). Si c'est bien le cas, pas de souci, la question est réglée, et j'éviterai simplement à l'avenir de me rendre dans ce magasin, où on accueille les clients comme s'ils n'étaient qu'un mal nécessaire.

Dorénavant, en tout cas, j'achèterai mon matos sur l'AppleStore, puisque c'est tacitement ce que m'a recommandé ce sympathique vendeur.

Moi qui souhaitais faire marcher le petit commerce...


----------



## hadrien RH (3 Février 2007)

bonjour j'ai un macbook core duo et mes port usb ne fonctione plus et j'aimerais savoir comment les activer ou les réinitialiser.je suis vraimment embéter 
Merci d'avance svp réponder moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

hadrien RH a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un macbook core duo et mes port usb ne fonctione plus et j'aimerais savoir comment les activer ou les réinitialiser.je suis vraimment embéter
> Merci d'avance svp réponder moi



svp réponder moi


----------



## béber1 (3 Février 2007)

est-ce  que ta batterie est bien chargée?
peux-tu démarre sur le DVD d'installation OSX (fourni avec le portable) en appuyant sur la touche "C" au démarrage...?


----------



## Tarul (6 Février 2007)

hadrien RH a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un macbook core duo et mes port usb ne fonctione plus et j'aimerais savoir comment les activer ou les réinitialiser.je suis vraimment embéter
> Merci d'avance svp réponder moi





Non inscrit a dit:


> svp réponder moi


Dis donc, tu ne manques pas d'air, tu n'attends même pas 1/2h pour exiger une réponse. :/ On est pas un SAV qui doit garantir une réponse en 1/4h. 
L'ideal est de faire une discussion dédié pour ton problème.



Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai récupéré mon MB ce matin...
> 
> ...et ils n'ont rien fait d'autre que de changer la batterie à nouveau.
> 
> ...


Je trouve vraiment cette réaction puéril, cela arrive a tout le monde de se planter. Mais ne pas supporter la critique comme ça ce n'est pas très commercial.

Je te souhaite vraiment pouvoir en profiter pleinement de ton macbook.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je trouve vraiment cette réaction puéril, cela arrive a tout le monde de se planter. Mais ne pas supporter la critique comme ça ce n'est pas très commercial.



Bah oui, surtout que j'ai vraiment pas joué les enquiquineurs... Quand j'ai déposé le MB pour qu'il soit réexaminé, je n'ai pas rouspété en disant "ouin, votre réparation c'est de la daube", j'ai courtoisement expliqué que même s'il était tout à fait possible que, par malchance, il y ait eu deux fois de suite la même panne, il se pouvait aussi que la première fois la vraie cause de la panne ait échappé aux techniciens du SAV, et que ça serait bien de procéder à des tests approfondis, ce que m'a bien entendu confirmé la personne qui l'a pris en charge. Correct, quoi.

Mais quand je l'ai récupéré, l'absence totale d'explication m'a parue bizarre, vu les circonstances, et j'ai donc dit que j'étais un peu perplexe...

Bon, il était dans un mauvais jour, pas de bol...



Tarul a dit:


> Je te souhaite vraiment pouvoir en profiter pleinement de ton macbook.



Pour l'instant, il marche impec. J'espère que ça va durer...
Je m'occuperai de l'Apple Care dès que possible, et de toute façon je ne repasserai plus par ce magasin, et notamment pas pour y acheter quoi que ce soit, puisque les clients y sont persona non grata.


----------



## clochelune (7 Février 2007)

bon c'est super Bruno! j'esp&#232;re en effet que la batterie et le Macbook tiendront le coup!

ton post m'a fait r&#233;agir rapidement en prenant une garantie de trois ans pour mon MacBook, mais une garantie Fnac, dans le magasin o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; (je sais que si soucis ils l'emm&#232;nent &#224; un appel center mais je le r&#233;cup&#232;rerai toujours &#224; la Fnac (et m&#234;me plus ils viennent le chercher chez moi en cas de p&#233;pin) et comme elle est proche de chez moi, un quart d'heure en voiture, avec garantie pour tout pixel d&#233;fectueux, je me suis dit "allons-y" j'ai g&#233;n&#233;ralement de bons rapports l&#224;-bas dans ce magasin de r&#233;gion parisienne (o&#249; ils ont avantage de temps &#224; consacrer au client plus rare que sur Paris)

j'ai aussi fini mon article pour la revue &#224; 2heures cette nuit (avec corrections matinales) youpi!

du coup, je vais tester comme tu me l'as conseill&#233; NeoOffice puisque je n'ai momentan&#233;ment plus d'articles sur le feu (mais &#231;a reviendra tr&#232;s vite, et heureusement d'ailleurs!)

merci aussi aux macg&#233;ens, en d&#233;cortiquant le forum j'ai trouv&#233; un soft pour diminuer la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran, un autre pour voir des &#233;missions du JT etc (sur firefox car parfois safari g&#232;re moins bien) et un autre soft pour tester la temp&#233;rature du processeur! 
j'avance &#224; petits pas (mais j'avais aussi peu de temps) et l&#224; je vais me consacrer plus pleinement encore aux d&#233;couvertes sur MacBook

belle journ&#233;e &#224; tout un chacun


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Février 2007)

Bon, l&#224; &#231;a fait trois semaines et, &#224; mon grand soulament, aucun probl&#232;me &#224; l'horizon ! 

J'exploite pourtant mon p'tit MB aussi bien sur secteur que sur batterie, mais il ne bronche pas, et se porte comme un charme. La r&#233;paration a donc, sans doute, bien &#233;t&#233; efficace.

Tant que je bossais sur PC, j'&#233;tais vraiment &#233;pat&#233; quand tout marchait sans probl&#232;me (&#231;a a bien d&#251; arriver quelques fois, laissez-moi essayer de m'en souvenir... ), mais petit &#224; petit j'en ai pris l'habitude en travaillant avec un Mac... Voil&#224; qui m'a rappel&#233; &#224; l'ordre, et je savoure donc de nouveau comme un privil&#232;ge le fait d'avoir un outil r&#233;ellement fonctionnel.

On ne devrait, finalement, jamais oublier &#224; quel point c'est une b&#233;n&#233;diction... 

J'en profite pour me faire une pub &#233;hont&#233;e, et signaler &#224; tous les amateurs que &#231;a pourrait int&#233;resser, que mon album est en vente dans toutes les bonnes librairies (c'est d'ailleurs un tr&#232;s bon test, vous pouvez vous en servir pour savoir si votre librairie pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e est ou non une bonne librairie ) ! Je fais aussi des d&#233;dicaces ici et l&#224; (cf. http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php ) c'est l'occasion de se rencontrer en vrai, et pas juste sur les forums.


----------



## Tarul (24 Février 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Bon, là ça fait trois semaines et, à mon grand soulament, aucun problème à l'horizon !
> 
> J'exploite pourtant mon p'tit MB aussi bien sur secteur que sur batterie, mais il ne bronche pas, et se porte comme un charme. La réparation a donc, sans doute, bien été efficace.
> 
> ...



Je suis content que tout fonctionne normalement pour toi. 

J'espère être présent pour ligugé pour t'extorquer une dédicace.  :love:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (24 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> J'espère être présent pour ligugé pour t'extorquer une dédicace.  :love:


C'est vachement sympa, Ligugé.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Février 2007)

Tu ne peux pas faire un forcing pour venir à Bordeaux...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2007)

&#231;a ma l'air bien pour les d&#233;dicaces ... on peu venir avec des vieux ST Mag ou Joystick hebdo pour d&#233;dicace ? :rateau:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça ma l'air bien pour les dédicaces ... on peu venir avec des vieux ST Mag ou Joystick hebdo pour dédicace ? :rateau:



Du moment que c'est pas une page arrachée de ton cahier de texte pour me demander de t'y dessiner Sangoku (je blague pas, ça m'est arrivé !).


----------



## Tarul (25 Février 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Du moment que c'est pas une page arrach&#233;e de ton cahier de texte pour me demander de t'y dessiner Sangoku (je blague pas, &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; !).




MDR, il y en a qui manque pas d'air. . C'&#233;tait &#224; Angoul&#234;me que l'on t'a demand&#233; &#231;a?

Moi, de toute fa&#231;on, je voudrias avoir une bellaminette sur mon tome1 de showergate.  :love:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> MDR, il y en a qui manque pas d'air. . C'était à Angoulême que l'on t'a demandé ça?



Non, c'est des p'tits bouts de chou, dans des festivals un peu plus "familiaux", voire carrément orientés jeunesse. J'lui ai fait son Sangoku, ça lui faisait plaisir... Mais j'espère que je vais pas me faire traîner en justice par Akira Toriyama. 



Tarul a dit:


> Moi, de toute façon, je voudrias avoir une bellaminette sur mon tome1 de showergate.  :love:



Ça, je crois que c'est dans mes cordes.


----------



## pacis (26 Février 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ...... il se pouvait aussi que la première fois la vraie cause de la panne ait échappé aux techniciens du SAV, et que ça serait bien de procéder à des tests approfondis, ce que m'a bien entendu confirmé la personne qui l'a pris en charge. Correct, quoi.
> ......
> Mais quand je l'ai récupéré, l'absence totale d'explication m'a parue bizarre, vu les circonstances, et j'ai donc dit que j'étais un peu perplexe...
> .......



J'ai lu en travers ce post , désolé s'il y a des doublons :
* avez-tu déposé le Macbook dans un Apple Center ou dans un CMAA ( au cas où : Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple ) ? 
* les problèmes de batteries sont fréquents depuis qu'elles sont encore plus "bourrées" d'électronique ( problèmes également aussi chez la concurrence - Dell / HP / Sony ... )
* n'attend pas la fin de ta garantie d'un an pour prendre un Apple Care  , cher mais nécessaire ....


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Non, c'est des p'tits bouts de chou, dans des festivals un peu plus "familiaux", voire carrément orientés jeunesse. J'lui ai fait son Sangoku, ça lui faisait plaisir... Mais j'espère que je vais pas me faire traîner en justice par Akira Toriyama.
> 
> 
> 
> Ça, je crois que c'est dans mes cordes.


 

Ah bon, si ce sont des bout'chou, ils sont pardonnés. 

En tout cas bonne continuation pour la suite de la série.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Mars 2007)

Merci à Tarul pour sa petite visite à Ligugé ! 

Désolé, on n'a pas pu parler beaucoup, c'est sûr que les séances de dédicaces c'est parfois moyennement convivial (surtout quand l'auteur est déjà bien fatigué...). En fait ça dépend si y'a beaucoup de monde ou pas, et là c'était pas à proprement parler la foule, mais enfin il y a eu des lecteurs presque tout le temps.

J'espère que l'album t'a plu, en tout cas. N'hésite pas à critiquer avec sauvagerie, je suis toujours preneur de tout ce qui me permet de m'améliorer !


----------



## gibet_b (27 Mars 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> N'hésite pas à critiquer avec sauvagerie, je suis toujours preneur de tout ce qui me permet de m'améliorer !



C'est valable pour moi aussi ? Dans ce cas je t'enverrai ma critique par mail


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Mars 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> C'est valable pour moi aussi ?



Ah ben oui, oeuf corse...


----------



## Tarul (27 Mars 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Merci à Tarul pour sa petite visite à Ligugé !
> 
> Désolé, on n'a pas pu parler beaucoup, c'est sûr que les séances de dédicaces c'est parfois moyennement convivial (surtout quand l'auteur est déjà bien fatigué...). En fait ça dépend si y'a beaucoup de monde ou pas, et là c'était pas à proprement parler la foule, mais enfin il y a eu des lecteurs presque tout le temps.
> 
> J'espère que l'album t'a plu, en tout cas. N'hésite pas à critiquer avec sauvagerie, je suis toujours preneur de tout ce qui me permet de m'améliorer !



De rien Bruno, je suis content de t'avoir rencontré en vrai.
A mon tour de te remercier pour l'original que tu m'as offert samedi. :love:

Pour la convivialité, j'ai vu le pire.  il faut dire qu'on a attendu dehors entre 3/4H et 1/4h dehors, la ponctualité de l'ouverture n'a pas aidé à diminuer la taille de la foule. 

Heureux que vous ayez eut du succès, pas trop crevé? As tu apprécié les tourteaux fromagers(j'adore ce gâteau.) de la dégustation de 16H?  

Pour l'album, j'adore le graphisme, quand à l'histoire, j'ai à peine eut le temps de la lire en coup de vent que je devais repartir en vadrouille(et m'habituer à ma nouvelle voiture qui a 20ans de différence avec mon ancienne).

Bonne continuation pour la suite.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Mars 2007)

Et le tome 2... c'est pour quand ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Mars 2007)

Le tourteau fromager (ou fromagé ? je ne sais plus...) c'est bon, mais je préfère quand même le broyé du Poitou. 

Le tome 2, ben j'y bosse ! 

Des news et des previews bientôt, sur http://showergate.net où on peut déjà voir le prochain costume de l'héroïne...


----------



## Tarul (28 Mars 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Le tourteau fromager (ou fromagé ? je ne sais plus...) c'est bon, mais je préfère quand même le broyé du Poitou.
> 
> Le tome 2, ben j'y bosse !
> 
> Des news et des previews bientôt, sur http://showergate.net où on peut déjà voir le prochain costume de l'héroïne...



cool, on a hâte.


----------



## pacis (2 Avril 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ....
> Le tome 2, ben j'y bosse !
> 
> Des news et des previews bientôt, sur http://showergate.net où on peut déjà voir le *prochain costume de l'héroïne*...



même pas besoin d'aller voir, je devine déjà ....


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Avril 2007)

pacis a dit:


> même pas besoin d'aller voir, je devine déjà ....



Heu... Je ne parle pas de ce qu'on voit ici : http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=04&d=01

mais plutôt de ce qu'on voit là : http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=03&d=21

(encore que bon, oui, c'est vrai, on la verra aussi, parfois (mais pas aussi souvent que dans le 1er tome) en, heu... "petite tenue".


----------



## clochelune (2 Avril 2007)

en tout cas Bruno j'ai crois&#233; ton album &#224; la Fnac V&#233;lizy, la prochaine fois, je le prends!
il me semble voir aussi que tu appr&#233;cies l'univers de Lewis Carroll (je suis tomb&#233;e dans la tasse &#224; th&#233; depuis mon enfance, h&#233;ritage de ma grand-m&#232;re anglaise qui me lisait l'original en anglais en traduisant simultan&#233;ment en fran&#231;ais, riant aux jeux nonsensiques et me disant "je ne peux te le traduire" du coup, plus tard, j'ai eu envie d'y voir de plus pr&#232;s et mes m&#233;moires de maitrise et DEA ont &#233;t&#233; consacr&#233;s &#224; l'auteur d'Alice, mais aussi de Sylvie et Bruno, du Snark, de po&#232;mes et limericks inspir&#233;s par Edwar Lear)
bref, ta Ludivine semble bien conna&#238;tre ce th&#233; des merveilles et j'ai envie d'y go&#251;ter...

tu pourrais faire s&#233;rigraphier une bellaminette sur ton MacBook (comme les t shirt!)

bonne suite en tout cas!!

clochelune et son schubert-chat!


----------



## pacis (2 Avril 2007)

Tout ce que j'espère, ce n'est pas seulement deux albums , mais une trilogie ....


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Avril 2007)

pacis a dit:


> Tout ce que j'espère, ce n'est pas seulement deux albums , mais une trilogie ....



Ah ben non, désolé... Cf. http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=03&d=14

Mais j'ai déjà quarante-douze projets en cours d'élaboration, du même acabit.


----------



## pacis (2 Avril 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ah ben non, d&#233;sol&#233;... Cf. http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=03&d=14
> 
> Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; quarante-douze projets en cours d'&#233;laboration, du m&#234;me acabit.




et bien justement , puisque vous en parlez : 
"..........seulement r&#233;dig&#233; la premi&#232;re mouture du synopsis du tome 1, mais aussi pos&#233; toutes les &#233;tapes essentielles de la *trilogie principale* de Showergate. Je savais d&#233;sormais exactement o&#249; j'allais....." 

Sinon, je n'arr&#234;te pas de le lire et relire tous les soirs avant de me coucher ....  ( et non, je vais bien dans ma t&#234;te ... )


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Avril 2007)

pacis a dit:


> et bien justement , puisque vous en parlez :
> "..........seulement rédigé la première mouture du synopsis du tome 1, mais aussi posé toutes les étapes essentielles de la *trilogie principale* de Showergate. Je savais désormais exactement où j'allais....."



Bah oui, à l'époque, c'était une trilogie (avec des possibilités pour d'autres histoires, mais ça c'est toujours le cas). Mais c'était trop compliqué, j'avais voulu caser trop de trucs dans un seul récit. Donc oui je savais exactement où j'allais, mais comme je suis le scénariste c'est assez normal que je connaisse l'histoire. 
En revanche, je n'avais pas pris la mesure du fait que ça ne serait pas forcément suffisamment lisible, je manquais de recul.

Après avoir repensé le truc, ça me semble réellement mieux en deux qu'en trois.



pacis a dit:


> Sinon, je n'arrête pas de le lire et relire tous les soirs avant de me coucher ....  ( et non, je vais bien dans ma tête ... )



Bah si ça se trouve ça veut dire qu'en effet l'histoire n'est pas intelligible, même en la relisant plein de fois, et là effectivement ce serait vraiment mauvais signe, s'agissant de mes compétences de scénariste.


----------



## pacis (2 Avril 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ......
> Bah si &#231;a se trouve &#231;a veut dire qu'en effet l'histoire n'est pas intelligible, m&#234;me en la relisant plein de fois, et l&#224; effectivement ce serait vraiment mauvais signe, s'agissant de mes comp&#233;tences de sc&#233;nariste.



j'appelle plut&#244;t cela : *d&#233;vorer un livre*


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Mai 2007)

Mon MacBook me refait *la même panne* (il ne détecte plus sa batterie...) *pour la troisième fois !* 

Deux fois déjà je l'ai rapporté à la boutique pour "réparation" et à chaque fois ils ont fait la même chose : changer la batterie. Ça a marché quelque temps, puis ça s'est remis à déconner exactement de la même façon : sporadiquement, ou totalement, l'ordinateur ne pouvait plus détecter sa batterie, et refusait donc de démarrer autrement qu'en étant connecté au secteur.

Une première erreur de diagnostic, ça peut arriver. Procéder, la deuxième fois, en présence des mêmes symptômes, à la même "réparation", sans chercher plus loin, c'est pas très pro. Mais si c'est pour arriver une troisième fois au même résultat, là ça me fout grave en rogne. Je ne peux décemment pas considérer que ce SAV a fait un travail convenable si j'en suis à nouveau au même point, à savoir que je vais être de nouveau privé de mon outil de travail, et sans aucune certitude de récupérer une machine dont on aura convenablement diagnostiqué le problème.

Soit Apple livre systématiquement à ce SAV des batteries défectueuses, ce qui aboutirait à ce problème répétitif statistiquement improbable, et il y a donc un souci grave à la source, soit le technicien de ce SAV n'a pas réellement cherché la cause du problème et s'est contenté directement d'appliquer la "solution" réputée bonne dans ce cas, et ça aussi c'est grave, je trouve, surtout sur une machine qui a eu plusieurs fois le même problème, et donc pour un client qui a subi plusieurs fois le même préjudice.

Franchement, là tout de suite, à part aller dévaster la boutique au lance-flammes, je n'ai pas d'idée très précise sur la façon de procéder, et en y repensant, je ne pense pas que ça m'aidera à trouver une solution.

La garantie légale expire le 8 juin. Il va donc de toute façon que je prenne l'Apple Care d'ici là. Mais ça va me servir à quoi ? À ce qu'on me "répare" régulièrement mon MacBook de la même façon ? Tous les deux ou trois mois je devrai m'en séparer pendant quinze jours pour qu'on me change la batterie ? C'est ridicule.

Je ne peux même pas rapporter le MacBook en disant "rendez-moi mon fric, j'achéterai une autre marque, qui fonctionne", puisqu'il est hors de question que je repasse sur PC. Mais alors quoi ?...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2007)

Apple reconnaît des problèmes avec les batteries des MacBook  pense faire les mises a jour de Mac OS X.4.9 et du programme interne de la batterie sur la prochaine


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Apple reconnaît des problèmes avec les batteries des MacBook  pense faire les mises a jour de Mac OS X.4.9 et du programme interne de la batterie sur la prochaine



Oui oui, j'ai bien procédé à cette mise à jour là, ainsi qu'à toutes les autres. Donc la gestion logicielle de la batterie est bien au point, normalement y'a aucun souci à ce niveau là.

Mais là par exemple, il vient de se souvenir qu'il a une batterie, finalement... Donc y'a p't'être bien un faux contact quelque part, je sais pas... En tout cas, un machin que le gars du SAV n'a pas du vraiment chercher, et ne risquait donc pas de trouver !

En tout cas je suis sur l'Apple Store, en train d'essayer de procéder à l'achat de l'Apple Care, sur l'air de "ce qui est fait n'est plus à faire"


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2007)

a tiens ... je viens de voir qu'Apple change en SAV les batteries Lithium Polymer par des lithium ion ...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens ... je viens de voir qu'Apple change en SAV les batteries Lithium Polymer par des lithium ion ...



Alors ça doit être le lithium qui déconne, logiquement, puisque en changeant la batterie on a toujours le même souci. 

En tout cas, on peut se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un portable, s'il peut n'importe quand refuser de démarrer sur batterie. 

Bon, j'ai commandé mon Apple Care. Une fois reçu ça, je contacterai Apple pour savoir comment procéder pour faire réparer *VRAIMENT* mon MacBook, et pas faire faire une réparation d'opérette comme ce à quoi j'ai déjà eu droit deux fois de suite. On verra s'ils me fournissent une réponse digne de confiance ou si je me suis juste fait avoir de 319...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Alors ça doit être le lithium qui déconne, logiquement, puisque en changeant la batterie on a toujours le même souci.
> 
> En tout cas, on peut se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un portable, s'il peut n'importe quand refuser de démarrer sur batterie.



c'est le talon d'Achille de tout les portables les batteries (!!?) mais Apple garantie les exceptionnellement 2 ans les batteries des MacBook (au lieu d'un an  )


----------



## Tarul (13 Mai 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Alors ça doit être le lithium qui déconne, logiquement, puisque en changeant la batterie on a toujours le même souci.
> 
> En tout cas, on peut se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un portable, s'il peut n'importe quand refuser de démarrer sur batterie.
> 
> Bon, j'ai commandé mon Apple Care. Une fois reçu ça, je contacterai Apple pour savoir comment procéder pour faire réparer *VRAIMENT* mon MacBook, et pas faire faire une réparation d'opérette comme ce à quoi j'ai déjà eu droit deux fois de suite. On verra s'ils me fournissent une réponse digne de confiance ou si je me suis juste fait avoir de 319...



ils vont malheureusement te rediriger vers un centre apple. et ce sera a toi de l'emmener car c'est un portable. ils ne viennent que pour les ordinateurs fixes apple ou pas . J'ai appris cela lorsque j'ai eut mes soucis avec mon MBP.

Je souhaite que tes problèmes de batteries se résolvent vraiment.

Les pannes intermittentes c'est vraiment l'horreur.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (13 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ils vont malheureusement te rediriger vers un centre apple. et ce sera a toi de l'emmener car c'est un portable. ils ne viennent que pour les ordinateurs fixes apple ou pas .



Oui, j'ai vu ça dans les pages consacrées à l'Apple Care.

Mais j'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas me diriger vers la même boutique qui a été infoutue de diagnostiquer mon problème, sans ça, ça signifie que je vais simplement avoir droit pendant trois ans à la même incompétence que je dois subir depuis un an.



Tarul a dit:


> Je souhaite que tes problèmes de batteries se résolvent vraiment.



Yep, moi aussi.


----------



## clochelune (14 Mai 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu &#231;a dans les pages consacr&#233;es &#224; l'Apple Care.
> 
> Mais j'esp&#232;re surtout qu'ils ne vont pas me diriger vers la m&#234;me boutique qui a &#233;t&#233; infoutue de diagnostiquer mon probl&#232;me, sans &#231;a, &#231;a signifie que je vais simplement avoir droit pendant trois ans &#224; la m&#234;me incomp&#233;tence que je dois subir depuis un an.
> 
> ...



et Bruno, &#231;a ne serait pas possible de demander un &#233;change, qu'on te donne un nouveau MacBook une fois tes donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es ?
car il est logiquement stipul&#233; qu'apr&#232;s trois allers-retours en SAV tu peux r&#233;clamer cet &#233;change...

je ne savais pas que la batterie est garantie deux ans par Apple
bonne nouvelle &#231;a 


courage en tout cas!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et Bruno, ça ne serait pas possible de demander un échange, qu'on te donne un nouveau MacBook une fois tes données sauvegardées ?
> car il est logiquement stipulé qu'après trois allers-retours en SAV tu peux réclamer cet échange...



Pour de vrai ?! Je savais pas, ça...

C'est marqué où ?

Parce qu'à mon avis, oui, ça va finir comme ça...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

Pas de nouvelles depuis longtemps, désolé, mais de bonnes nouvelles : après avoir fait réparer mon MacBook via l'AppleCare, début août, et l'avoir surveillé avec grande attention pendant plus d'un mois, sans le moindre pépin, je crois pouvoir dire que ça y est, il fonctionne enfin normalement. 

Il y avait donc bien un problème du côté de la gestion de l'alimentation, qui entraînait
 toutes sortes de sous-problèmes, dont le défaut de reconnaissance de la batterie, totalement aléatoire, et les soucis de démarrage qui allaient (parfois) avec. Le lecteur DVD avait souffert, lui aussi, et ne voulait plus rien savoir. Dans la foulée, ils ont changé jusqu'au boitier d'alim externe, enfin bref, cette fois, enfin, ils ont fait largement le nécessaire.
Et comme j'étais quand même sacrément loin d'un centre agréé, ils ont envoyé un transporteur à l'aller et au retour. Ce qui est plutôt cool compte tenu des conditions "normales" de l'AppleCare, mais à mon humble avis tout simplement normal (si j'avais eu une machine pas portable j'aurais payé l'AppleCare exactement le même prix mais j'aurais eu droit à une réparation sur site, s'il y a une logique là-dedans j'aimerais la connaître).

Je suis bien content que mon MacBook fonctionne enfin normalement, et j'ai apprécié la qualité du service, l'amabilité des intervenants et leur promptitude, mais je reste tout de même très perplexe quant au fait que mes allers-retours au SAV dans le cadre de la garantie légale n'aient pas permis cette réparation en bonne et due forme. Pour moi, il est clair que les réparateurs "agréés Apple" qui ont opéré dans le cadre de cette garantie se sont foutu de ma gueule, et ça c'est pas bien.

Une petite note optimiste, pour conclure, un p'tit dessin sur le thème de la pomme (en fait sur le thème d'un personnage biblique bien connu, et qui ornera la page du courrier des lecteurs du magazine Mana Rouge à paraître début octobre), qui m'a donc semblé de circonstance...


----------



## gibet_b (25 Septembre 2007)

En effet, ce sont de bonnes nouvelles !

Et finalement, maintenant, tu ne te sers plus que du MacBook sous Mac OS ? Tu as la nouvelle version de Photoshop ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

Ravi de ces bonnes nouvelles. 



PS: disco fever


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> En effet, ce sont de bonnes nouvelles !
> 
> Et finalement, maintenant, tu ne te sers plus que du MacBook sous Mac OS ? Tu as la nouvelle version de Photoshop ?



Ouiche.

Et ça marche très bien. 

Et Toshop est, du coup, la seule application non libre dont je me serve, en dehors de MacOS lui-même, puisque j'ai pu trouver de quoi répondre à tous mes besoins pour le reste. Blender, Firefox, Thunderbird, FileZilla, Apache, PHP, MySQL NeoOffice (en attendant une version vraiment Mac d'OpenOffice), Fstream ...

À mon grand regret, je n'ai pas encore pu trouver le temps de me remettre moi-même au développement, avec Xcode. J'ai bien fait un ou deux essais, mais ça m'a un peu rebuté. Faudra que je m'y remette à tête reposée, comme disait Louis XVI.


----------



## gibet_b (25 Septembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> À mon grand regret, je n'ai pas encore pu trouver le temps de me remettre moi-même au développement, avec Xcode. J'ai bien fait un ou deux essais, mais ça m'a un peu rebuté. Faudra que je m'y remette à tête reposée, comme disait Louis XVI.



Oui, et c'est en sciant que Leonard devint scie  

Comment dire, XCode et Cocoa/Objective-C est un peu désorientant au début... Mais quand on a pigé la logique, on se dit que ce n'est plus mauvais qu'autre chose. Pour débuter, je te conseille "Cocoa par la pratique" aux éditions Eyrolles.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Comment dire, XCode et Cocoa/Objective-C est un peu désorientant au début... Mais quand on a pigé la logique, on se dit que ce n'est plus mauvais qu'autre chose. Pour débuter, je te conseille "Cocoa par la pratique" aux éditions Eyrolles.



...que je me suis en effet procuré dès mes premiers essais ! 

Certes, y'a plein de doc sur le ouèbe, mais je reste de ceux qui apprécient d'avoir un bon bouquin en papier pour ce genre de choses.

En fait, mon souci, c'est que je suis plus un habitué du code pur et dur (celui qu'on tape avec ses p'tits doigts dans un éditeur de texte) que des interfaces graphiques, pour ce genre de choses. Alors bon, fabriquer l'interface de mon application en drag'n droppant des p'tits boutons dans ma p'tite fenêtre, ça m'a pas trop gêné, mais quand il a fallu établir des "connexions" (même si j'en comprends bien l'évidente nécessité), j'ai commencé à me perdre purement et simplement. Je ne pigeais plus de quoi vers quoi il fallait tirer ces p'tits traits, ni pourquoi aucun témoin visuel flagrant, m'assurant que cette liaison logique avait bien été établie, n'apparaissait nulle part.

En gros, il m'a semblé que c'était tellement "intuitif" que je ne voyais plus du tout où j'étais. Donc ça le faisait pas...

Je ne perds pas espoir, mais sur le coup ça m'a un peu découragé...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

Allez tiens, en avant-première pour les fans de MacGé : un premier lot d'icônes Showergate est désormais dispo en téléchargement sur http://showergate.net/icones.php


----------



## gibet_b (25 Septembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Allez tiens, en avant-première pour les fans de MacGé : un premier lot d'icônes Showergate est désormais dispo en téléchargement sur http://showergate.net/icones.php



Ah ben ça c'est sympa ! Merki beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour les icônes  
Mais pour plus de commentaires, tu devrais aller poster ces icônes dans le sous forum Customisation notamment un fil dont le nom est "Vos créations..."


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> tu devrais aller poster ces ic&#244;nes dans le sous forum Customisation notamment un fil dont le nom est "Vos cr&#233;ations..."




'ay&#233;...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Septembre 2007)

Salut...

ça fait plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles... toujours pas de séance de dédicace dans la région bordelaise ? 

Et ShowerGate 2 c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça fait plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles... toujours pas de séance de dédicace dans la région bordelaise ?



Désolé, non... Vraiment rien à proximité n'est prévu pour l'instant.
Cf. http://showergate.net/dedicaces.php



NightWalker a dit:


> Et ShowerGate 2 c'est pour quand ?



À l'heure actuelle, la sortie est grosso-modo prévue pour l'été 2008.


----------



## Tarul (25 Septembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Allez tiens, en avant-première pour les fans de MacGé : un premier lot d'icônes Showergate est désormais dispo en téléchargement sur http://showergate.net/icones.php



Salut Bruno,
Je suis content que tes problèmes avec ton macbook. Je partage pleinement tes critiques sur les systèmes de SAV.

Merci pour les icônes et les nouveaux fonds d'écran. Elles sont sympa. 

Compte sur moi d'être là pour la sortie du second album et pour la dédicace.


----------



## gibet_b (25 Septembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Salut Bruno,
> Je suis content que tes problèmes avec ton macbook. Je partage pleinement tes critiques sur les systèmes de SAV.
> 
> Merci pour les icônes et les nouveaux fonds d'écran. Elles sont sympa.
> ...



Tarul : 3300 messages... Quand je pense à ses premiers messages d'avant switch...


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Allez tiens, en avant-première pour les fans de MacGé : un premier lot d'icônes Showergate est désormais dispo en téléchargement sur http://showergate.net/icones.php
> 
> merci pour les icônes!
> et ravie qu'enfin, ton MacBook soit à nouveau tout pimpant!
> ...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (28 Septembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> un p'tit dessin sur le th&#232;me de la pomme



...et son esquisse, comme il se doit, sur http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=09&d=28 

(quoi, c'est hors sujet ? j'l'ai faite sur mon MacBook pour v&#233;rifier qu'il marche bien...   )


----------



## pacis (1 Octobre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ...et son esquisse, comme il se doit, sur http://showergate.net/blog/?y=07&m=09&d=28
> 
> (quoi, c'est hors sujet ? j'l'ai faite sur mon MacBook pour v&#233;rifier qu'il marche bien...   )




dommage qu'elle ne soit pas d&#233;j&#224; croqu&#233;e ( la pomme )


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (13 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de craquer pour un nouveau clavier alu, qui est vraiment très bien niveau hardware (sauf la p'tite pomme qu'a disparu, ouin ), mais le driver fourni est incohérent, incompréhensible et, pire, impossible à désinstaller. Voir ma complainte ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=190073

Question ergonomie, c'est pas la joie.
Comment peut-on être confronté à de telles incohérences dans un simple driver de clavier ?! Mince, c'est quand même pas ce qui doit être le plus difficile à mettre au point...

J'espère que Léopard va résoudre ce genre de petites bêtises, parce que c'est frustrant d'acheter un clavier à ce prix là et d'avoir l'impression d'y perdre quelque chose.

Je reste content d'avoir switché, mais y'a des trucs idiots qui me rappellent le genre d'absurdités auxquelles on pouvait être confronté sous Windoze, et ça c'est dommage.


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Octobre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> sauf la p'tite pomme qu'a disparu, ouin )




signez la pétition !!!!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> signez la pétition !!!!



OK, j'ai signé... 

Mais un doute m'assaille : je vois, dans le texte de cette pétition, que "le dessin de la touche pomme sur le clavier version français (AZERTY) a été remplacé par cmd" (au passage, il aurait fallu dire "version française", mais peu importe).

Est-on bien sûr que ça ne concerne que les claviers AZERTY ? Les autres versions du nouveau clavier Apple ne sont pas concernées par cette stupide disparition de pomme ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (14 Octobre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> J'espère que Léopard va résoudre ce genre de petites bêtises, parce que c'est frustrant d'acheter un clavier à ce prix là et d'avoir l'impression d'y perdre quelque chose.



Suite et fin de ma mésaventure : il fallait en fait cocher dans Préférences Système/Clavier et souris/Clavier (moi je cherchais la solution dans "raccourcis clavier") l'option "utiliser toutes les touches de fonction comme touches de fonction standard".
À partir de là, les redéfinitions de touches de fonction dans les raccourcis clavier sont actives, et les fonctions correspondant aux symboles inscrits sur les touches de fonction du nouveau clavier Apple ne sont accessibles que combinées à la touche "fn". Simple et intuitif, non?   

Le côté marrant de la chose, c'est que cocher cette case revient donc à rendre inopérant un programme téléchargé peu avant qui faisait quand même dans les 30Mo... Ah, tout augmente, ma bonne dame !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (15 Octobre 2007)

Rhâaaaa... J'en découvre chaque jour un peu plus sur ce clavier, et pas que du bon... 

L'accès aux ports USB est extrêmement malaisé, vu qu'ils sont non pas sur le côté du clavier, mais carrément *en-dessous*. Pire : une fois qu'un truc est branché dessus, c'est super difficile de le débrancher ! Faut tirer comme un malade, au risque de péter le câble. Grrr...

J'ai aussi été un peu surpris par le comportement de la touche de verrouillage des majuscules. Eh ben ça aussi, c'est fait exprès : il y aurait, d'après ce que je lis ici ou là, une "sécurité", empêchant la prise en compte d'une pression trop brève sur la dite touche.

Moralité : ceux qui comme moi ont une vitesse de frappe supersonique sont obligés de ralentir juste pour cette touche là. Bon, je veux bien que ça puisse en arranger certains, mais alors pourquoi cette "sécurité" n'est-elle pas une option ? Moi je ne tape jamais par erreur sur cette touche, et j'ai parfois besoin de la presser rapidement (quand je commence une phrase par un À, par exemple, c'est avec ça d'ailleurs que je me suis rendu compte qu'un truc cafouillait...).

En fin de compte, le problème est toujours le même : les choix d'Apple sont ce qu'ils sont, je ne détiens pas la vérité. Mais comment ça se fait que je ne puisse pas revenir en arrière, maintenant que j'ai eu la sottise d'installer ce fichu driver ? Tout ce que je voulais, c'était le clavier lui-même, qui présente bien certains avantages, et pas ce driver qui n'apporte que des ennuis.

Ah, évidemment, sur la boîte, y'avait pas marqué : attention, ce clavier va ralentir votre frappe sur une touche, compliquer l'usage des touches de fonction, il est pourvu de ports USB inutilisables, et vous incitera à l'installation d'un programme parasitaire dont vous ignorerez les fonctions à l'avance, et dont ne pourrez plus vous débarrasser.

Moi je pensais juste acheter, enfin, un vrai clavier pour Mac, qui ne fasse pas "ramasse-miettes". Pas bravo, Apple.:hein:


----------



## Tarul (15 Octobre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Rhâaaaa... J'en découvre chaque jour un peu plus sur ce clavier, et pas que du bon...
> 
> L'accès aux ports USB est extrêmement malaisé, vu qu'ils sont non pas sur le côté du clavier, mais carrément *en-dessous*. Pire : une fois qu'un truc est branché dessus, c'est super difficile de le débrancher ! Faut tirer comme un malade, au risque de péter le câble. Grrr...
> 
> ...


Pas cool pour toi.
N'y aurait il pas une option dans les préférences systèmes pour la répétition des touches? Cela pourrait t'aider.

Au final, tu le conseilles ou pas ce clavier?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (15 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pas cool pour toi.
> N'y aurait il pas une option dans les préférences systèmes pour la répétition des touches? Cela pourrait t'aider.



Non, j'ai déjà réglé ça pour que ça réagisse vite, de toute façon.

Et encore une fois : c'est pas forcément idiot cette "séurité". Si ça convient à d'autres, tant mieux. Mais pourquoi me l'imposer à moi ?

Franchement, un clavier avec des touches qui refusent de croire qu'on les a pressées, c'est un non-sens !



Tarul a dit:


> Au final, tu le conseilles ou pas ce clavier?



C'est ça le drame : ça n'empêche pas ce clavier d'être très bien !!!

À (j'ai pressé la touche de verrouillage des majuscules avec insistance, et j'ai donc pu faire mon À du premier coup ) part le souci avec les ports USB planqués et indébranchables, ce clavier est nickel (enfin alu) du strict point de vue hardware.

En revanche, je ne conseillerais pas l'installation du driver ! En tout cas pas tant qu'il ne sera pas possible de le paramétrer convenablement via les préférences système.


----------



## gibet_b (15 Octobre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Franchement, un clavier avec des touches qui refusent de croire qu'on les a pressées, c'est un non-sens !





Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> ce clavier est nickel (enfin alu) du strict point de vue hardware.



C'est un festival de calembours aujourd'hui


----------



## NightWalker (15 Octobre 2007)

je sens que dans pas trop long temps Apple va sortir une mise à jour pour ajouter quelques options sur ce clavier...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (16 Octobre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> je sens que dans pas trop long temps Apple va sortir une mise à jour pour ajouter quelques options sur ce clavier...



...tu veux dire un nouveau gestionnaire de clavier (avec quelques options en plus) qui s'appellera Leopard ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Au final, tu le conseilles ou pas ce clavier?



Après une semaine d'usage (et la résolution des divers soucis évoqués plus haut), je peux dire que oui, il est très recommandable. Aussi bien (puisqu'il a manifestement été pensé comme tel) que le clavier du MacBook, c'est à dire très "sensible" grâce à ses touches à la course brève, et en même temps confortable, grâce à son format de "vrai" clavier de machine de bureau. Pis il est beau, faut bien reconnaître (c'était pas le but, mais j'apprécie), et surtout, surtout, il ne fait vraiment pas "ramasse-miettes". C'est cool. 

Un point notable, toutefois, que je ne saurais classer comme "positif" ou "négatif" : comme toute la surface en dehors des touches est métallique (comme un MacBook Pro, je suppose, sauf que je n'ai pas une telle bécane et que le corps d'un portable, à proximité du clavier, émet de la chaleur), eh bien par les temps qui courent... 
...c'est *froid :afraid:* !

Ça gêne pas vraiment, hein, mais... ça surprend.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Février 2008)

Dans la série "pourquoi s'arrêter de switcher en si bon chemin ?" je commence à sérieusement envisager de casser ma tirelire pour m'offrir un Mac version bureau...

Le MacBook c'est bien, mais même avec un mon 19'' Samsung externe branché dessus, je suis un peu à l'étroit niveau affichage, et pour bosser sur des pages (voire des double pages, parfois) en haute def, les 2Go maxi (c'est un MacBook de la première génération) que j'ai pu mettre dedans sont un peu limite.

Reste à choisir la bonne config...

Évidemment, mon cerveau reptilien, avec ses reflexes de geek de base, a tout de suite voulu cliquer sur la case "bolide de course qui déchire sa race", genre Mac Pro avec toutes les options au maxi, écran 30'' et pot d'échappement trafiqué, mais la partie de mon encéphale qui gère les finances a menacé de sectionner plusieurs neurones si les limites de la décences n'étaient pas respectées.

L'iMac m'a semblé un bon choix (même pas un bon compromis, vraiment un bon choix), parce que je voulais à la fois une bécane plus musclée et un écran plus grand. Et là ben y'a les deux. À l'origine je songeais à acheter un 24'' à part et à le brancher sur le MacBook pour acheter plus tard un gros Mac à brancher sur l'écran, mais c'est pas forcément très malin question performances, et en plus qu'est-ce que je ferais de mon 19'' pendant ce temps là, hein ? Alors qu'un iMac 24'', ben je peux lui rajouter mon 19'' en externe. Pas bête. 
Bon, ça fait pas l'équivalent d'un 30'', mais y'a déjà une sacrée surface de travail...

Accessoirement, les problèmes rencontrés lors de l'utilisation de Blender sous Léopard, et qui semblent dûs au nouveau driver OpenGL associé au chip graphique du MacBook, ne se poseront plus sur l'iMac, qui a une carte graphique différente. Ce n'est pas en soi une raison suffisante pour passer à l'iMac, mais c'est réconfortant.

Reste le choix des options internes. Et là je manque de culture technique, c'est clair.

Je vais acheter la RAM à part. Financièrement c'est une évidence (le prix de la RAM chez Apple est redhibitoire), et techniquement c'est pas dur (la petite trappe sous l'iMac est facile d'accès, et l'opération est très bien documentée, par exemple ici). Donc je peux me contenter de l'acheter avec 1Go, et acheter deux barrettes de 2Go ailleurs. 4Go de Ram au final, donc, ça sera bien pour faire des jolies BD, ou des bellaminettes king size. 

Disque dur : les 320Go proposés sur le modèle de base me suffisent amplement. J'avais réussi à finir ma BD avec les 80Go montés en option sur le MacBook, et je suis très à l'aise sur le 160Go que je lui ai installé récemment. Plus 500Go en externe USB, c'est peinard.

Mais pour ce qui est du processeur, je ne sais que penser...

L'objectif est bien sûr de monter en puissance, par rapport à ma config actuelle (sans ça j'ai mieux à faire avec mes sous). Mon MacBook avec un Core Duo 1,83Ghz.
Le processeur de base de l'iMac est un Core 2 Duo à 2,4Ghz. Déjà, je ne sais pas très bien ce qu'apporte le "2" de "Core 2 Duo". Je supppose que c'est mieux, et ça n'est de toute façon pas une option, mais je ne sais même pas ce que ça apporte concrètement.
Côté fréquence, je me doute aussi que 2,4Ghz ça va plus vite que 1,83. Là, le calcul est simple... Mais je sais bien aussi que ça dépend de l'architecture interne du processeur, et pas seulement de la fréquence d'horloge. Entre mon Athlon XP2000+ (supposé tourner en fait à 1,8Ghz) sur mon ancien PC et les 1,83Ghz du MacBook, il m'avait bien semblé bénéficier d'une meilleure réactivité sur le MacBook, mais vu que c'était pas le même système (et pour cause...) la part due au type de processeur est difficile à identifier.

Là, l'alternative se tient entre le C2D 2,4Ghz et le C2D 2,8Ghz "Extreme". C'est là que se pose LA question : qu'est-ce que ce "Extreme" apporte en vrai ?
Parce que les 0,4Ghz je suis pas très sûr qu'ils vont faire une méga différence... Même si relativement au MacBook on peut dire que ça totalise 1Ghz en plus, ce qui n'est pas rien.
En revanche, par rapport à la config de base du modèle 24'', ça fait une différence de prix de 240 euros, et je ne suis guère en position de rester indifférent à une telle dépense...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a de plus amples informations sur les caractéristiques de ces différentes catégories de processeurs, ou des liens permettant d'en savoir plus, pour que je puisse d'une part satisfaire ma curiosité, et d'autre part me faire une opinion et, au bout du compte, évaluer ce qui vaut le coup ou pas ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Février 2008)

Salut Bruno,

Content de voir que finalement tes problèmes du début avec ton MacBook est loin maintenant.

Perso, je me suis offert un 24" de base décembre dernier. Il est vraiment fantastique, rien à dire.

Si je puis, la version extreme ne t'apportera rien de plus vu le prix de l'option. Un iMac de base gonfler à bloc tournera mieux que l'Extreme de base. Surtout par rapport à ton utilisation qui est d'avantage 2D (BD). Je tourne actuellement avec 3Go de RAM. Je pense donc qu'avec la différence de prix avec l'Extreme, tu peux investir dans gros DD externe pour tes sauvegardes.

La différence entre core duo et core 2 duo, le premier est un processeur 32 bits et le second 64 bits. Et Leopard est full 64 bits.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (2 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Content de voir que finalement tes problèmes du début avec ton MacBook est loin maintenant.



P'tit souci à la fabrication, je pense. Manque de bol.

Mais maintenant il tourne comme une horloge, et vraiment je ne regrette pas du tout d'avoir switché. 



NightWalker a dit:


> Si je puis, la version extreme ne t'apportera rien de plus vu le prix de l'option. Un iMac de base gonfler à bloc tournera mieux que l'Extreme de base.



Ah ben voilà une bonne nouvelle. 



NightWalker a dit:


> Surtout par rapport à ton utilisation qui est d'avantage 2D (BD). Je tourne actuellement avec 3Go de RAM. Je pense donc qu'avec la différence de prix avec l'Extreme, tu peux investir dans gros DD externe pour tes sauvegardes.



Ça c'est déjà fait. 



NightWalker a dit:


> La différence entre core duo et core 2 duo, le premier est un processeur 32 bits et le second 64 bits. Et Leopard est full 64 bits.



Ah il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un truc comme ça... Du coup, effectivement, Leopard se justifie pleinement.

Ça m'intrigue tout de même, ce "Extreme", j'aimerais bien savoir si ça implique une spécificité quelconque.

L'autre truc qui est encore incertain, c'est l'effet du passage en écran large. Pour l'instant, je bosse avec ma tablette graphique (Intuos 3 A5, donc format 4/3) sur des images affichées sur mon 19'' qui fait du 1280/1024, donc à peu de choses près c'est les mêmes proportions.
Si je passe à un 24'' de 1920 X 1200 plus, à côté, le 19'' pivoté, donc 1024 X 1280, je vais être en quelque sorte en 2944 X 1200, à 80 pixels près. Je serai sans doute contraint de n'utiliser qu'une partie de la hauteur de la surface utile de ma tablette, ce qui est un peu nouille vu que la surface d'affichage aura considérablement augmenté, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'acheter une nouvelle tablette...

Enfin on verra. J'espère en tout cas que je n'aurai pas les pépins niveau hardware que j'ai eus au début avec le MacBook, ça serait vraiment la poisse.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Salut,



Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Ça m'intrigue tout de même, ce "Extreme", j'aimerais bien savoir si ça implique une spécificité quelconque.



Il me semble que ce n'est qu'une simple appellation commerciale.
En effet, Intel a fourni en exclusivité ce processeur à Apple. Les constructeurs pc n'ont eu accès à cette gamme de cpu que quelques mois après.
Apple a ainsi fait du zèle en vantant ce cpu, "2,8Ghz Extreme".
L'architecture est identique au modèle 2,4Ghz.
Quoi qu'il en soit, d'après ta petite histoire, tu n'as pas besoin d'une puissance de calcul phénoménal et le 24" 2,4Ghz correspond parfaitement à tes besoins. 240 euros pour des calculs un poil plus rapides, c'est cher payé. 




Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> L'autre truc qui est encore incertain, c'est l'effet du passage en écran large. Pour l'instant, je bosse avec ma tablette graphique (Intuos 3 A5, donc format 4/3) sur des images affichées sur mon 19'' qui fait du 1280/1024, donc à peu de choses près c'est les mêmes proportions.
> Si je passe à un 24'' de 1920 X 1200 plus, à côté, le 19'' pivoté, donc 1024 X 1280, je vais être en quelque sorte en 2944 X 1200, à 80 pixels près. Je serai sans doute contraint de n'utiliser qu'une partie de la hauteur de la surface utile de ma tablette, ce qui est un peu nouille vu que la surface d'affichage aura considérablement augmenté, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'acheter une nouvelle tablette...



Après des recherches sur le net, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. J'ai pu passé à côté.
Il existe peut être un logiciel qui permette d'assigner la totalité du A5 à une zone spécifique de Photoshop.
Même si c'était le cas, la solution proposée manquerai de simplicité. Tu serais dans l'obligation de "switcher" entre ton stylet et ta souris pour intervenir sur tes palettes et ton document.

La méthode la plus confortable consiste à utiliser ta palette sur ton 24". Tu perds en surface tactile mais tu contrôles tout au stylet. Equivalent à l'usage que tu en fais avec l'écran du macbook seul.

Si tu trouves une solution, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## stefdefrejus (3 Février 2008)

Salut Bruno.

Pour le choix de la "bête", je pense aussi que le processeur en 2,4 est déjà très performant, surtout si tu le pousses en 4 Go de Ram. Leopard est vraiment réactif sur ces machines.

Fais qaund même gaffe à l'écran, la dalle en verre peut être parfois gênante (ils auraient pu  la traiter anti-reflets). 

Et vivement le tome 2. 

Stef


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2008)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Et vivement le tome 2.


yep...


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

Vu que tu as déjà les infos, je dérive un peu...
As tu pensé à mettre en place une sauvegarde en raid sur ton imac ?
Après tout ce qui est important c'est les données, pas l'ordinateur.
Je verrais bien deux disques dur externe en raid 5.
Ou alors une sauvegarde sur réseau, parce qu'après tout si un coup de foudre arrive il arrive sur tous les disques :sick:
de mon coté j'ai un disque de sauvegarde au boulot, de telle manière que si un feu, voleur, enfant turbulent, coup de foudre, ... arrive sur mon joli mac  j'ai toujours le dernier mois de sauvegardé.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2008)

c'est trop tôt pour des questions métaphysiques, je viens juste d me réveiller là...   

Personnellement, de manière générale, les solutions RAID est très intéressante lorsqu'on a une carte RAID, ou  au moins sur des disques internes. Or sur des iMac ce sera difficile de multiplier des DD internes. Et par rapport à l'utilisation de Bruno, il n'a pas besoin d'un accès ultra rapide sur le disque. Il faut juste un bon disque interne et un disque externe en FW800. Time machine se chargera des sauvegardes.

De manière générale, sur les RAIDs, je préfère la solution RAID 0 + 1. Profiter de l'accès rapide en utilisant la technologie stripping et la sécurité du mirroring. Mais c'est une solution chère.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (3 Février 2008)

Bécane : cool, ben va pour un 24'' 2,4Ghz. 

J'vais essayer de rentrer encore un p'tit peu de sous avant de le commander, histoire de pas trop taper dans mes éconocroques, mais je pense que je ne vais plus tarder à craquer... 

Tablette : en fait le driver de la tablette Wacom permet tout à fait de configurer les proportions de la surface utile, ou de faire correspondre la surface, ou une partie de la surface, de la tablette, à l'un ou l'autre écran. C'est déjà ce que je fais dans ma config actuelle : en utilisation normale, je passe d'un écran à l'autre, donc les proportions ne sont pas respectées (mais ça ne gêne pas), et quand je suis dans Toshop, la surface de ma tablette correspond strictement à l'écran 19'', pour être sûr de respecter le même rapport H/L sur la tablette que sur l'écran. Indispensable pour dessiner direct à la tablette, oeuf corse. Mais du coup, je ne peux pas, par exemple, répartir sur l'écran d'à côté (celui du MacBook en l'occurence) des palettes de Toshop, pour libérer la surface de travail sur l'écran principal. Au lieu de ça, je l'utilise pour afficher les fenêtres d'autres applications, et par exemple si j'ai des docs photo, affichés avec Aperçu, c'est là que je les mets (un p'tit ALT-TAB et j'ai de nouveau accès au 2e écran avec le stylet de la tablette). NB : je n'utilise jamais de souris, ce qui fait que je n'ai pas à passer du stylet à la souris.
Je me demandais juste si je n'allais pas perdre dommageablement en résolution si, pour exploiter deux grands écrans avec Toshop en conservant le rapport H/L entre la tablette et l'affichage, je n'utilisais plus qu'une partie de la hauteur de la tablette. Mais ça, clairement, c'est l'expérience in situ qui me le dira... Après tout, j'ai mis pas mal de temps à me mettre au dessin à la tablette, mais maintenant ça me semble tout à fait naturel.

Sauvegarde : pour l'instant, je ne suis pas très fan de la solution Time Machine. J'avoue que je préfère une solution que je gère moi-même. Pour ça, je me suis fait un petit AppleScrit (juste pour pouvoir lui attribuer une icône et le lancer depuis le dock) qui fait appel à la fonction UNIX rsync, et fait une sauvegarde incrémentale de mon répertoire home. De cette façon, je ne transfère que les données mises à jour, ça gagne du temps, et ça marche très bien. J'active ce bidule quasiment tous les soirs. Et une fois qu'un boulot est fini, je le stoque sur DVD (mon MacBook étant un modèle de base, il n'a pas de graveur DVD, mais je lui ai adjoint un peu plus tard un graveur externe, et zou).
FW800 : mon DD externe était en FW (mais je crois que c'est du 400 sur le MB) et je croyais naïvement que c'était la solution la plus rapide. Quand je l'ai branché en USB juste pour voir, j'ai réalisé que ça allait vachement plus vite !!! Du coup maintenant je laisse mon DD externe en USB, forcément. Avec l'iMac je referai des tests en USB et FW, mais comme je ne sais pas de quelle catégorie de FW est pourvue l'interface de mon boitier de DD externe...

Reflets sur l'écran : oui, en effet, je considère aussi ce type de surface (trop lisse) comme un défaut de l'iMac... La perfection n'est pas de ce monde, même chez Apple ! 
Mais c'est le même problème qu'avec le MacBook. Il me suffira donc d'orienter la machine intelligemment par rapport à la fenêtre. Mais bon, chez moi y'a pas beaucoup de lumière de toute façon... Mais c'est vrai que mon 19'' Samsung, avec sa surface anti-reflets, est pas mal du tout de ce point de vue là. Bon, pour ça aussi, on verra in situ.

Tome 2 : j'm'y remets ! J'ai eu pas mal de taf pour la mise en page du Sketchbook et la préparation du festival d'Angoulême, mais là je suis à nouveau sur mes crayonnés de pages... Je compte aussi un peu sur l'iMac pour me faciliter la vie, parce que les perfs du MacBook sont parfois un chouïa limite pour bosser sur les pages plein pot, et il arrive que je doive patienter un peu entre deux coups de pinceau... Mais ça, je crois pouvoir estimer que c'est juste lié à la RAM. En la doublant, je devrais m'éviter bien plus de la moitié de ce genre de soucis. 
Y'a aussi Blender, qui profitera largement du passage à l'iMac, à cause de ce souci de driver OpenGL. Pour l'instant, je dois repasser sur mon PC pour faire de la 3D, et récupérer les rendus via le réseau local, c'est pas super pratique.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Sauvegarde : pour l'instant, je ne suis pas très fan de la solution Time Machine. J'avoue que je préfère une solution que je gère moi-même. Pour ça, je me suis fait un petit AppleScrit (juste pour pouvoir lui attribuer une icône et le lancer depuis le dock) qui fait appel à la fonction UNIX rsync, et fait une sauvegarde incrémentale de mon répertoire home. De cette façon, je ne transfère que les données mises à jour, ça gagne du temps, et ça marche très bien. J'active ce bidule quasiment tous les soirs. Et une fois qu'un boulot est fini, je le stoque sur DVD (mon MacBook étant un modèle de base, il n'a pas de graveur DVD, mais je lui ai adjoint un peu plus tard un graveur externe, et zou).



En fait j'aime beaucoup TimeMachine, car il garde l'historique et son accès est vraiment très facile. Mais si tu as l'habitude par une sauvegarde avec "rsync"...



Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> FW800 : mon DD externe était en FW (mais je crois que c'est du 400 sur le MB) et je croyais naïvement que c'était la solution la plus rapide. Quand je l'ai branché en USB juste pour voir, j'ai réalisé que ça allait vachement plus vite !!! Du coup maintenant je laisse mon DD externe en USB, forcément. Avec l'iMac je referai des tests en USB et FW, mais comme je ne sais pas de quelle catégorie de FW est pourvue l'interface de mon boitier de DD externe...


Effectivement c'est étrange que FW soit moins rapide que l'USB sur ton MB ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (3 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Effectivement c'est étrange que FW soit moins rapide que l'USB sur ton MB ???



C'est pas forcément le FW du MB qui est en cause, mais l'inteface sur le boitier de DD externe... C'est un boitier acheté à part à 30 et quelques euros. Il est bien (metallique, donc la boîte diffuse la chaleur, pas besoin de supporter le ronron d'un ventilo, petit volume, donc facile à caser dans un espace de travail riquiqui, et en plus pas cher), mais peut-être que le FW dessus est un peu bidon (enfin lent quoi). Mais comme j'ai dit, la vitesse de transfert de la quantité de données que j'ai besoin de sauver quotidiennement ne me pose pas problème...
Le temps de sauver mon travail de la journée, je peux me préparer un petit thé, donc c'est peinard.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> C'est pas forcément le FW du MB qui est en cause, mais l'inteface sur le boitier de DD externe... C'est un boitier acheté à part à 30 et quelques euros. Il est bien (metallique, donc la boîte diffuse la chaleur, pas besoin de supporter le ronron d'un ventilo, petit volume, donc facile à caser dans un espace de travail riquiqui, et en plus pas cher), mais peut-être que le FW dessus est un peu bidon (enfin lent quoi). Mais comme j'ai dit, la vitesse de transfert de la quantité de données que j'ai besoin de sauver quotidiennement ne me pose pas problème...
> Le temps de sauver mon travail de la journée, je peux me préparer un petit thé, donc c'est peinard.



OK je comprends mieux... j'ai eu le même problème avec un boîtier externe premier prix que j'ai acheté sur le site de LDLC. Taux de transfert très variable et souvent il se coupe. Depuis je les ai remplacé avec des boîtiers "IcyBox". Ils sont un peu plus cher, mais beaucoup plus stable.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Après des recherches sur le net, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. J'ai pu passé à côté.
> Il existe peut être un logiciel qui permette d'assigner la totalité du A5 à une zone spécifique de Photoshop.



En fait l'utilitaire de configuration de Wacom est plutôt bien conçu. Il y a une section "correspondance" qui sert spécifiquement à gérer ça, et qui permet de définir une config par application. Donc je peux avoir la totalité de la surface d'affichage (le 19" avec ses 1280 X 1024 pixels plus l'écran du MacBook avec ses 1280 X 800 pixels) pour toutes les applis, et seulement le 19" pour Toshop, auquel cas les proportions de la tablette sont assez proches de celles de l'écran auquel est limité l'appli. C'est en tout cas comme ça que j'ai configuré ma tablette jusqu'ici.

Mais comme je me suis reposé la question maintenant que j'envisage de changer d'affichage quand j'aurai l'iMac, je me suis intéressé de plus près aux chiffres concernés. C'est là que j'ai réalisé que, de toute façon, la résolution de la tablette, toute A5 qu'elle soit, est tellement plus élevée que celle de l'affichage (et ce serait vrai même si j'avais un moniteur 30" !), que ça n'est pas tant que ça un problème de s'en tenir à une partie seulement de la hauteur de la surface utile de la tablette si je veux pouvoir travailler de manière proportionnée (condition nécessaire pour dessiner ou mettre en couleurs).
La définition de la tablette est en effet de 30480 X 40640 (ce qui équivaut quand même à 15 fois celle d'un 30", sur la largeur, et bien plus encore pour la hauteur !).

J'ai donc fait le test de faire correspondre, pour Toshop, une surface un peu plus réduite en hauteur de la tablette, pour exploiter cette appli sur mes deux écrans actuels en bureau étendu, et ça se défend très bien ! Après quelques instants d'adaptation, dessiner au stylet est aussi facile qu'avant. La différence, c'est que j'ai pu disposer toutes les palettes sur l'écran du MacBook, et que j'ai toute la surface du 19" pour mon image. Pourquoi j'ai pas fait ça plus tôt (ça fait un an et demi quand même...) ?! J'ai bêtement considéré que ce serait dommage d'utiliser moins de surface de tablette pour le dessin, ce qui est un peu nouille (surtout sachant qu'à l'origine je bossais avec une très ancienne tablette Wacom, ArtPad II, en A6, avec une résolution misérable et seulement 128 niveaux de pression au stylet !

Bon, là, même si ça fait autant de pixels de large qu'un 30", c'est évidemment pas pareil, mais avec le dessin d'un côté et les palettes (et/ou les docs et images de référence) de l'autre, c'est pas mal... en attendant l'iMac, que j'utiliserai en fait de la même façon (sauf que là c'est le 19" qui sera le "petit" écran annexe )...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Merci pour le retour.
Ce qui reste embêtant, c'est que la surface utile de ta tablette est réduite.
Donc sur un A5 qui fait 14,9 x 21 tu peux bien zapper quelques centimètres.
Malgré une sensibilité élevée, tu perds en "course de tracée" si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.

Si tu es à l'aise avec le macbook seul et ta tablette, ça paraîtra équivalent sur le 24" en terme de surface utile (à proportion d'écran équivalente, zone active équivalente).
J'ai tout de même peur que ça soit déroutant de bouger si peu ton stylet pour te déplacer sur le géant 24".

Du vrai boulot de chirurgien.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce qui reste embêtant, c'est que la surface utile de ta tablette est réduite.
> Donc sur un A5 qui fait 14,9 x 21 tu peux bien zapper quelques centimètres.
> Malgré une sensibilité élevée, tu perds en "course de tracée" si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.



C'est ce qui m'inquiétait, en effet. C'est pour ça que je teste en grandeur réelle avec mon affichage actuel.



Khyu a dit:


> Si tu es à l'aise avec le macbook seul et ta tablette, ça paraîtra équivalent sur le 24" en terme de surface utile (à proportion d'écran équivalente, zone active équivalente).



Ben en fait je n'utilise jamais le MacBook seul pour travailler des images : pour ça je bosse installé sur ma table, le MacBook étant alors en mode "ordinateur de bureau", et l'affichage étant étendu au 19" externe.

Le MacBook seul, c'est plutôt pour bosser du texte, et donc écrire les scénarios... 



Khyu a dit:


> J'ai tout de même peur que ça soit déroutant de bouger si peu ton stylet pour te déplacer sur le géant 24".
> 
> Du vrai boulot de chirurgien.



C'était ça quand je bossais avec une tablette A6, et effectivement ça a été un gros progrès de passer à une tablette en A5 (Intuos 1, puis Intuos 3). Je verrai bien à long terme si ça reste exploitable, sur un iMac + 19" externe. Sinon, ben faudra envisager l'achat d'une A5 "wide", mais c'est quand même dans les 400 euros... 
...ou alors se limiter à n'utiliser qu'une partie de la largeur de l'écran de l'iMac, et là ce serait vraiment super dommage !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> C'était ça quand je bossais avec une tablette A6, et effectivement ça a été un gros progrès de passer à une tablette en A5 (Intuos 1, puis Intuos 3). Je verrai bien à long terme si ça reste exploitable, sur un iMac + 19" externe. Sinon, ben faudra envisager l'achat d'une A5 "wide", mais c'est quand même dans les 400 euros...
> ...ou alors se limiter à n'utiliser qu'une partie de la largeur de l'écran de l'iMac, et là ce serait vraiment super dommage !



A l'heure actuelle, le format wide s'impose.
Si c'est un investissement, ça le sera à long terme.
Et le format wide à l'avantage de pouvoir disposer tes palettes à côté de ton document de façon plus ergonomique qu'avec un format classique 4/3.

Les intuos 3 sont très biens, tu es le premier à t'en rendre compte. Tu n'auras pas de mal à revendre ton actuel pour une wide bien que tu y perdes un peu au change.
Quoi que tu envisages, il serai effectivement dommage de bénéficier d'un écran de 24" et de ne pas en profiter pleinement avec ta tablette.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (9 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, le format wide s'impose.



Ouais, m'enfin il s'impose à mon avis pour de moyennement bonnes raisons. Il me semble évident que c'est plus un format pour "consommer" (regarder des films en 16/9e...) que pour créer (s'agissant en tout cas de gens qui, comme moi, bossent sur des pages de livre, donc un format plutôt vertival, même en mettant un max de palettes d'outils sur le côté).

Et je trouve ça un peu bizarre, étant donné que l'ordinateur est a priori un outil, conçu pour faire tourner des applications destinées au traitement de l'information, plutôt qu'une plateforme multimédia. Pour ce genre de choses, y'a les lecteurs DVD de salon et les consoles de jeu. 

Alors bon, faut faire avec, mais là ça m'arrange pas trop...



Khyu a dit:


> Si c'est un investissement, ça le sera à long terme.
> Et le format wide à l'avantage de pouvoir disposer tes palettes à côté de ton document de façon plus ergonomique qu'avec un format classique 4/3.



J'ai jamais vraiment eu de problèmes de ce point de vue là, tout bonnement parce que de toute façon si j'affiche ma page en entier, ben j'ai forcément largement (c'est le cas de le dire ) la place d'avoir les palettes à côté, ce qui d'ailleurs ne sert à rien puisqu'alors c'est seulement pour voir ce que ça donne. Mais dès lors que je veux bosser dessus, ben je dois forcément zoomer, et là l'écran n'est jamais assez large, même en 16/9e.

Moralité : pour la plupart des choses, quelle que soit la taille ou les proportions de l'écran, il est impératif d'apprendre par coeur les raccourcis-clavier ! 



Khyu a dit:


> Les intuos 3 sont très biens, tu es le premier à t'en rendre compte. Tu n'auras pas de mal à revendre ton actuel pour une wide bien que tu y perdes un peu au change.
> Quoi que tu envisages, il serai effectivement dommage de bénéficier d'un écran de 24" et de ne pas en profiter pleinement avec ta tablette.



Ben en fait j'ai un problème carrément crucial, qui m'empêche de changer de tablette : la mienne est customisée... 

Cf. http://showergate.net/blog/?p=257

Pour limiter l'usure de la surface (et, par la même occasion, celle de la pointe du stylet, même si c'est plus facile de remplacer la pointe du stylet que la surface de la tablette), j'ai appliqué une recette que j'exploitais déjà du temps où j'avais une Intuos 1 : j'ai fixé dessus un shitajiki, autrement dit une feuille de plastique assez rigide. Ça protège, ça glisse tout seul et... c'est joli ! 
Surtout, coup de bol, c'est pile-poil (à très peu de choses près) aux bonnes proportions et au bon format. Bon, ça masque les boutons sur les côtés de la tablette, mais comme je ne m'en sers jamais de toute façon, c'est pas un souci (je les ai tous désactivés dans les réglages de la tablette). Le truc, c'est que si je dois passer à une A5 "wide" ben je n'aurai pas de shitajiki à ce format là... 
Or je trouve qu'avoir des outils agréables à regarder, c'est important. C'est d'ailleurs aussi pour cette raison que je préfère les Mac aux PC, oeuf corse.

Bon, là j'ai un peu testé l'utilisation en "super large", en plaçant les palettes de Toshop sur l'écran du MacBook et mon image sur le 19", pour exploiter la largeur de mes deux écrans actuels cumulés (ce que je fais déjà pour toutes les autres applis, où le rapport de proportions tablette/écran n'a guère d'importance), mais en restreignant la surface utile de la tablette (pour Toshop seulement) à la moitié supérieure, et effectivement, pour dessiner, c'est pas génial... Y'a une perte de précision. Donc en 24"+19", je limiterai les dégâts en limitant Toshop, palettes comprises, au 24", et en ne réduisant qu'un petit peu la hauteur de la surface utile de la tablette. De cette façon, je perdrai peu en précision de tracé, mais je gagnerai beaucoup en surface et résolution d'affichage, sans avoir à racheter une tablette.
Ça ne m'empêchera pas d'utiliser toute la tablette avec les deux écrans pour les autres applis, et donc de continuer à exploiter l'écran secondaire (le 19" cette fois) pour avoir par exemple, quand je bosse dans Toshop, mes images de référence, le dock, etc.

J'attends encore un tout petit peu avant de commander l'iMac, des fois qu'il y aurait une annonce de mise à jour (disons jusqu'à mardi, puisque c'est généralement le mardi qu'il y a ce genre de news, je crois), mais au plus tard mercredi, je passe ma commande d'iMac 24" en config de base. J'ai déjà reçu mes deux barrettes de 2Go pour lui booster la RAM, donc il ne me manque plus que le Mac pour mettre autour des barrettes.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

Yohoooo ! 

Ça y est, je viens de commander mon iMac 24" sur l'Apple Store...

Wait & see.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Février 2008)

Quelle config ?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Quelle config ?



De base : Core 2 Duo, 2,4Ghz, 320Go HD, et surtout 1Go de RAM, pas plus (j'aurais pris moins s'il y avait !) puisque je vais lui mettre dès son arrivée les 2 barrettes de 2Go de chez MacWay que j'ai déjà reçues... 

Je doute qu'il soit livré en 10.5.2, mais bon...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> De base : Core 2 Duo, 2,4Ghz, 320Go HD, et surtout 1Go de RAM, pas plus (j'aurais pris moins s'il y avait !) puisque je vais lui mettre dès son arrivée les 2 barrettes de 2Go de chez MacWay que j'ai déjà reçues...
> 
> Je doute qu'il soit livré en 10.5.2, mais bon...



Pour le 10.5.2, tu nous diras... mais j'ai un petit doûte aussi.

Même config que la mienne, que j'ai gonflé pour le moment à 3Go. 
Après 2 mois d'utilisation, je suis toujours en admiration devant cette machine.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour le 10.5.2, tu nous diras... mais j'ai un petit doûte aussi.



À vue de pif, y'a peu de chances ! La màj a dû être mise en téléchargement dès qu'elle était prête, donc je ne pense pas qu'ils aient gravé des galettes pour des machines expédiées cette semaine !

Normalement il arrivera lundi, donc la 10.5.2 ça sera via l'Internet.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

Rhâaaa : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128862/l-apple-store-us-est-ferme

J'espère que je n'ai pas raté le nouvel iMac 30" plus mieux et moins cher de quelques heures, ça serait vraiment débile ?!


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

Ah ben non c'est pas un nouvel iMac...


----------



## prasath (12 Février 2008)

Et quelqu'un a parlé de nouveaux ACD, ça me ferait bien c*** que les nouveaux models soient arrivés alors que je devrais recevoir l'ancien model 30"!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Félicitations Bruno !

Hésite pas à donner tes impressions avec la tablet.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (12 Février 2008)

Allez, pour la séquence "future nostalgie", voici l'état de mon coin boulot, AVANT l'arrivée de l'iMac :





La disposition des lieux a pas mal changé depuis les photos précédentes... Faut dire que j'aime bien bouger les meubles, de temps en temps. 

Pour la petite histoire, c'est cette photo qui apparaît, après détourage, dans la dernière page de mon "Sketchbook Bellamy" récemment paru (et qui fait d'ailleurs l'objet d'une séance de dédicaces jeudi prochain, au Comptoir du Dessin, même que ceux qui sont à Paris sont cordialement invités ! ).

Dès que j'aurai des photos de la version APRÈS arrivée de l'iMac, je les posterai ici même, oeuf corse.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

J'essaierai de passer Jeudi.


----------



## Tarul (13 Février 2008)

Salut Bruno,

Je vois que tu as déjà le clavier qui va avec l'imac. 

Bon courage pour l'attente. Elle devrait être moins dur avec le macbook pour attendre.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (13 Février 2008)

Ben on dirait que le service d'expédition d'Apple fonctionne avec une version assez particulière de Time Machine : ils livrent en voyageant dans le temps !

La livraison initialement prévue pour le 18 février est devenue hier une livraison pour le 15, et voilà qu'aujourd'hui elle est prévue pour le 14, donc demain !

Le hic : demain, j'suis pas là, je dédicace à Paris... :mouais:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (18 Février 2008)

Rhâaaaaa....

J'ai attendu pour rien toute la journée d'aujourd'hui ! UPS s'est gouré, et m'a annoncé une livraison le 18, alors qu'ils avaient noté une livraison pour le 19. Damned. 

Mais ils ont été très gentils au téléphone, et se sont excusés. J'apprécie (la SNCF ou France Télécom ils savent plus comment on fait pour s'excuser quand on a fait une bourde, donc les boîtes où les gens sont polis, c'est appréciable).

Bon ben ce sera pour demain...


----------



## gibet_b (18 Février 2008)

Vivement demain !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

Désolé de ne pas avoir redonné de nouvelles plus tôt, mais j'ai croulé (et croule encore) sous le boulot, et avec le mois de mars chargé en festivals BD qui s'annonce, ça va encore pas s'arranger... 

Voilà, l'iMac est installé, et tourne comme une horloge. 

J'ai pas encore fait de photo (mais ça viendra), parce qu'avec le temps pourri, la lumière est très mauvaise. J'ai cependant eu l'occasion, pendant les quelques éclaircies qui ont illuminé mon lieu de travail (et durant lesquelles je n'ai pas fait de photo parce que c'était pas encore bien installé...), de constater que, oui, pour peu que l'éclairage soit un peu fort, l'écran "brillant" (mais qui devrait en réalité être qualifié de "intempestivement réfléchissant") ben c'est pas la joie... Ça, c'est pour mentionner une bonne fois pour toutes le seul vrai défaut de cette machine. Mais enfin c'en est un, de défaut, et je pense, comme beaucoup, que ce choix d'écran "tape à l'&#339;il", s'il est sans doute bon sur le plan du design et de la présentation, est une très grosse erreur technique de la part d'Apple. Je le pensais déjà un peu à propos du MacBook, mais avec un 24", c'est encore plus flagrant.

À part ça, c'est nickel. 

La puissance est au rendez-vous, même si j'ai eu trop de trucs à faire jusqu'ici (au téléphone ou par e-mail) pour pouvoir me rendre compte sur le long terme du gain de performances. Ça va venir... L'affichage est superbe, et avec le 19" en plus, à côté, en bureau étendu, c'est carrément royal. 

Côté bruit... *RIEN*. Le seul ordinateur qui soit plus silencieux que cet iMac c'est, heu... un ordinateur éteint. Et ça, bien sûr, même un PC peut le faire, mais c'est de la triche ! 
Ah si, il y a bien une sorte de léger soupir, pendant un quart de seconde, au démarrage... Mais c'est difficile de s'en plaindre ! Et j'ai réduit au silence le "bong !" initial (merci StartupSound.prefpane), que je n'aime pas du tout.

Un p'tit souci cependant (mais particulièrement futile, faut bien avouer) : impossible, pour l'instant, de trouver comment rendre invisible le fond du dock vertical (sous Leopard, oeuf corse). Question posée ici, réponse espérée...

Plus de news, et des images, très bientôt... faut que je me remette au boulot ! 

PS : le problème concernant Blender, et évoqué ici est évidemment complètement résolu en ce qui me concerne, puisque le processeur graphique de l'iMac n'a rien à voir avec celui du MacBook.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Mars 2008)

Bon, j'attendais que la lumière soit bonne pour faire enfin une photo de la nouvelle installation, mais je me demande si c'était une bonne idée... 





...ceux qui s'inquiétaient de la réflectivité de l'écran de l'iMac vont être carrément dégoûtés !
Bon, faut avouer que mon bureau n'est pas idéalement orienté, mais je vois mal comment l'installer autrement. Enfin bon, en général, y'a pas autant de lumière que ça...
Le souci, ici, c'était aussi de savoir où situer l'écran supplémentaire (le 19" orienté "portrait"). À gauche il aurait carrément fait face à la fenêtre, et à droite il bloque l'accès au lecteur-graveur DVD de l'iMac.
Finalement, comme j'ai de toute façon un lecteur-graveur externe, c'est la position à droite qui l'emporte.

Faudra que je refasse une photo quand il y aura moins de soleil, ça fera moins peur, je pense. 

_PS : le p'tit sketchbook dans le coin est évidemment l'oeuvre de Chris Sanders, génial designer, entre autres, de Lilo & Stitch._


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mars 2008)

Effectivement vu comme ça  
Mais est-ce que pour toi les couleurs affichées sont assez fidèles ???


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Mars 2008)

Quand je suis à moitié aveuglé, c'est difficile de se faire une idée (naaaan, je blague )...
Mais quand les conditions lumineuses sont un peu plus correctes, y'a pas de souci. C'est vraiment un très bon écran, je crois.
Après, ben c'est une question de calibrage... Il faut encore que je le règle vraiment aux p'tits oignons d'après des chromalins, etc, mais là, y'a pas à dire, je suis bien mieux pour bosser que quand je me servais du MacBook + 19" Samsung (même si c'était déjà vachement bien par rapport au PC d'avant ).


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mars 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Quand je suis à moitié aveuglé, c'est difficile de se faire une idée (naaaan, je blague )...
> Mais quand les conditions lumineuses sont un peu plus correctes, y'a pas de souci. C'est vraiment un très bon écran, je crois.
> Après, ben c'est une question de calibrage... Il faut encore que je le règle vraiment aux p'tits oignons d'après des chromalins, etc, mais là, y'a pas à dire, je suis bien mieux pour bosser que quand je me servais du MacBook + 19" Samsung (même si c'était déjà vachement bien par rapport au PC d'avant ).



OK... je disais ça parce que quand je visualise mes photos, j'ai l'impression que les couleurs explosent carrément. J'en suis très content au contraire, mais je me suis du coup posé la question si ces couleurs sont fidèles...

Thanx... tiens je vais en profiter pour trouver ton "skecth" cet aprèm à la Fnac...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (1 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> OK... je disais ça parce que quand je visualise mes photos, j'ai l'impression que les couleurs explosent carrément. J'en suis très content au contraire, mais je me suis du coup posé la question si ces couleurs sont fidèles...



Avec ses réglages de base, qui sont à mon avis des réglages "tape-à-l'oeil" pour épater les gens dans les boutiques, l'écran de l'iMac est un cauchemar d'ophtalmo : beaucoup trop lumineux, et couleurs presque agressives, en effet...

De manière générale, ça va avec l'écran "galerie des glaces" : ça fait plus machine à visionner des DivX que poste de travail. Pourtant, le potentiel est bien là, mais faut ajuster un peu les réglages d'origine. 

Pour passer un peu de temps dessus sans finir aveugle au bout d'une semaine, et avoir un rendu convenable des couleurs, il convient donc de réduire la luminosité (pour ça je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux que Shades) et d'aller dans les préférences système, dans la section "moniteurs" pour ajuster, éventuellement, la calibration des couleurs.



NightWalker a dit:


> Thanx... tiens je vais en profiter pour trouver ton "skecth" cet aprèm à la Fnac...



Voilà une saine occupation par une si belle journée, encore que je ne saurais trop te recommander d'encourager le petit commerce, en le cherchant plutôt dans une librairie spécialisée (et si jamais tu es à Paris, il y a en tout cas le Comptoir du Dessin, 32 rue de Liège, où tu seras sûr de le trouver, en compagnie de pleins d'originaux !)... 

Edit : ah non, Bordeaux, ça le fait pas, pour le Comptoir du Dessin, c'est un peu loin... Sorry.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mars 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Voilà une saine occupation par une si belle journée, encore que je ne saurais trop te recommander d'encourager le petit commerce, en le cherchant plutôt dans une librairie spécialisée (et si jamais tu es à Paris, il y a en tout cas le Comptoir du Dessin, 32 rue de Liège, où tu seras sûr de le trouver, en compagnie de pleins d'originaux !)...
> 
> Edit : ah non, Bordeaux, ça le fait pas, pour le Comptoir du Dessin, c'est un peu loin... Sorry.



D'ailleurs tu me dois toujours une dédicace    

Bon week-end


----------



## prasath (2 Mars 2008)

Les reflets de l'Imac doivent être plus gênants avec tes réglages écrans (baisse de luminosité, moins de saturation).
Avec l'ensoleillement d'un été, tu nous diras si ce qu'il en est  

En tout cas avoir deux grands écrans a dû bien changé ta vie, c'est quand même plus agréable pour bosser! A ce propos, c'est pas trop gênant de devoir réadapter son geste de dessin sur la tablette A5 (surtout s'il est configuré par rapport à la largeur des eux écrans)?  
J'ai la même tablette A5, c'est là que je regrette de ne pas avoir acheté la version A4 dès le début  .

Et merci pour le site de Chris Sanders, je ne connaissais pas du tout son travail en dehors de Lilo et Stich. Donc à quand un dessin animé au design made in Bellamy? Ton style se prête bien à l'animation je trouve.

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (3 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Les reflets de l'Imac doivent être plus gênants avec tes réglages écrans (baisse de luminosité, moins de saturation).



Question d'angle de vue aussi, hein...

La photo est prise vachement en biais pour donner un aperçu global de l'espace de travail, mais l'écran de face est nettement moins aveuglant ! 

Et en effet, il faut évidemment régler la luminosité de l'écran en fonction de la luminosité ambiante, d'où l'intérêt d'un utilitaire comme Shades, dont la commande peut se loger dans la barre de menu.



prasath a dit:


> En tout cas avoir deux grands écrans a dû bien changé ta vie, c'est quand même plus agréable pour bosser! A ce propos, c'est pas trop gênant de devoir réadapter son geste de dessin sur la tablette A5 (surtout s'il est configuré par rapport à la largeur des eux écrans)?
> J'ai la même tablette A5, c'est là que je regrette de ne pas avoir acheté la version A4 dès le début  .



Comme expliqué précédemment, c'est un compromis à trouver...

Le problème des proportions se pose quel que soit le format, Wacom n'a sorti de version "wide" de ses tablettes qu'en A5 ou... A3 ! Il n'existe pas chez eux de tablette A4 aux mêmes proportions que les écrans qu'on peut s'attendre à trouver couramment pour un poste de travail professionnel (donc au-delà du 19"), et qui sont le plus souvent en format large (1920 X 1200). Une A5 peut se révéler un chouïa trop petite, et la A3 est vraiment surdimensionnée, aussi bien par la taille qu'elle occupe sur le bureau, que par son prix (869, donc bien plus cher que l'écran lui-même !!!). Mais ils ne sont pas à une incohérence près, chez Wacom-j'te pousse !

Ma soluce : par défaut, j'utilise toute la surface de ma A5 standard pour accéder à tout le bureau (donc 2944 X 1200 pixels, grosso-modo), et dans Toshop, je restreins la surface utile de la tablette à trois quarts de sa hauteur, et je la fais correspondre au seul écran principal (les 1920 X 1200 pixels de l'écran intégré de l'iMac). Ainsi, les proportions sont les mêmes pour dessiner de manière homothétique. Je dois, du coup, garder toutes les palettes dans ce seul écran, mais c'est un moindre mal (la surface de travail a évidemment augmenté considérablement par rapport au 19", et de toute manière je travaille généralement sur des pages au format vertical, donc ça ne gêne pas tant que ça d'avoir des palettes sur le côté). Pour tout le reste des applications (pour lesquelles j'utilise aussi le stylet comme souris), le fait que ça ne soit pas homothétique n'est pas gênant du tout.



prasath a dit:


> Et merci pour le site de Chris Sanders, je ne connaissais pas du tout son travail en dehors de Lilo et Stich. Donc à quand un dessin animé au design made in Bellamy? Ton style se prête bien à l'animation je trouve.



J'ai eu le plaisir, à Angoulême, de pouvoir dédicacer des exemplaires de mon sketchbook pour des graphistes de chez Pixar, j'espère que ça leur donnera des idées...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mars 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> J'ai eu le plaisir, à Angoulême, de pouvoir dédicacer des exemplaires de mon sketchbook pour des graphistes de chez Pixar, j'espère que ça leur donnera des idées...



Maintenant qu'ils ont ta signature, ils vont pouvoir sortir "Woody et Buzz chez les Bellaminettes"  

_Il y a des gens de chez Pixar qui suit ce fil ??? :rateau: _


----------

